# Sweden is falling apart



## Freja

Hi

I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...

When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.

That has changed.

As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.

You can read about an example here:
Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city

Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg

The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.

Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.

*The betrayal*
Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.

The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes

I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.

During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
450 fights
559 registered cases of abuse
37 suicide attempts
two bomb threats
four rapes
58 fires
96 missing persons
nine robberies
26 cases of disease
42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
three deaths
239 cases of automatic fire alarm
161 police operations
912 "security mission"
109 cases of "investigation"
869 controls of person or vehicle

A policeman then commented:
- I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.

This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!

To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
_The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses

*The rapes*
You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart

Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:

"Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".

You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens

Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt

Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.

*The politicians*
Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.

There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
_Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".

Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants

*Personal opinion*
To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...

This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.

I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.

*And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having... 
LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
*
_(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_


----------



## jon_berzerk

hope not but it is a real possibility


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I'm now in my early sixties.  When I was a kid, Sweden was known for its relaxed atmosphere regarding sex, it's freedom and it's women's rights. 

 Now, it is the rape capitol of Europe.

 It's very sad, indeed.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm now in my early sixties.  When I was a kid, Sweden was known for its relaxed atmosphere regarding sex, it's freedom and it's women's rights.
> 
> Now, it is the rape capitol of Europe.
> 
> It's very sad, indeed.




it is sad 

you know the place was going downhill quickly 

when they awarded obama  the prize 

--LOL


----------



## boedicca

I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.

It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.

The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.


----------



## Unkotare

Demonstrating yet again the strength of America by contrast.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_



I'm glad you post this, I know how crazy situation in Sweden is, with your Traitor Government. Your Government and your National Police Force under Interior Ministry are downplaying ACTUAL crime figures from Muslim and North African savages. They have been told to do this by Traitor Prime Minister in case as usual they are afraid of the Swedish Democrats gaining more support, as you must know the SD are already leading polls.

This ALL they bother about, like Traitor Bitch Merkel....rape okay, gang-rape okay, crimes in general okay....public support for AfD NOT OKAY, so PRETEND Muslim and North African savages not committing all these crimes....same modus operandi in Sweden.

There are the usual Leftist lunatics who refuse to acknowledge this is happening.

Also in Sweden KICK OUT THAT POS BARBARA LERNER SPECTRE, she Alien psycho bitch, DEPORT this fucker.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Unkotare said:


> Demonstrating yet again the strength of America by contrast.



American strength is PURELY coming from the Ninja's


----------



## The Great Goose

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_


Feminism.

you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.


----------



## The Great Goose

Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?


----------



## boedicca

The Great Goose said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
Click to expand...



You are a moron.  There's no help for that.


----------



## Mac1958

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_


I'm very sorry that your country is going through this, but I'm not at all surprised.

In our country, when we say anything about your situation or those like it, we're attacked as either racists, "Islamophobes" or both, and generally shouted down.  That's how some people here are able to avoid having an honest conversation about the topic.

Best of luck.
.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?



It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

boedicca said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.  There's no help for that.
Click to expand...


The Goose isn't a moron.


----------



## Freja

I'm glad you noticed the thread!!

Yes, Sweden used to be all about human rights. We swedes support HBTQ fully. But I can tell you that will change in the future... as being gay is illegal in many MENA countries.
Jews are especially targeted as well.

It is really sad indeed...
Only hope for Sweden today is SD. I know they are leading the polls, and that makes me feel a slight hope! Right now people are demonstrating cause they want a new election if the parliament. All parties except SD are traitors!

The explosion of sexual assaults since fall 2015 caught alot of attention all over the world. Löfven made a statement: *"We men and boys needs to improve ourselves".*
He was speaking about it like it was the swedes that commited the assaults!! How delusional can you be?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mac1958 said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry that your country is going through this, but I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> In our country, when we say anything about your situation or those like it, we're attacked as either racists, "Islamophobes" or both, and generally shouted down.  That's how some people here are able to avoid having an honest conversation about the topic.
> 
> Best of luck.
> .
Click to expand...


Don't forget, this worldwide lunacy, ANYONE in world who says anything is called "racist"


----------



## alpine

*Sweden is falling apart*


Because it is socialist?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> I'm glad you noticed the thread!!
> 
> Yes, Sweden used to be all about human rights. We swedes support HBTQ fully. But I can tell you that will change in the future... as being gay is illegal in many MENA countries.
> Jews are especially targeted as well.
> 
> It is really sad indeed...
> Only hope for Sweden today is SD. I know they are leading the polls, and that makes me feel a slight hope! Right now people are demonstrating cause they want a new election if the parliament. All parties except SD are traitors!
> 
> The explosion of sexual assaults since fall 2015 caught alot of attention all over the world. Löfven made a statement: *"We men and boys needs to improve ourselves".*
> He was speaking about it like it was the swedes that commited the assaults!! How delusional can you be?!



The Treason started under Fredrik Reinfeldt, self-hating Swede, now escalated under Stefan Löfven, Marxist self-hating Swede sans testicles.

Your media is huge problem, being mainly controlled by one family who in their DNA are classic haters of Sweden, the Swedish Culture and the Swedes themselves.


----------



## Freja

Haha, you called me a feminist? 

Feminists in Sweden are hypocrites!! They claim to be all about womens rights, and yet, they support Islam. Islam is known all over the world to treat women like a disposable piece of meat.
They also claim that the rape rates has NOT gone up because of immigration, they say that it's because their campaigns for reporting rapes has been successfull. 

They must be insane...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

alpine said:


> *Sweden is falling apart*
> 
> 
> Because it is socialist?



It began under pretend Conservative Fredrik Reinfeldt, this when - he is white - but he found out that some bitch who was his Great Great Great Grandmother was black African woman....so because of this he opened floodgates in 2008 for all these African savages to pour into Sweden, his fanaticism was bolstered by his hatred of the Swedish Democrats and the Swedish PEOPLE who were supporting the SD in bigger numbers in polls.

So his PUNISHMENT for the "racist" Swedes for wanting to keep Sweden Swedish was to flood Sweden with African savages....this "policy" now continued by ball-less Marxist Government, but with Muslim savages pouring in.


----------



## The Great Goose

Frejaimpro post: 13506947 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you noticed the thread!!
> 
> Yes, Sweden used to be all about human rights. We swedes support HBTQ fully. But I can tell you that will change in the future... as being gay is illegal in many MENA countries.
> Jews are especially targeted as well.
> 
> It is really sad indeed...
> Only hope for Sweden today is SD. I know they are leading the polls, and that makes me feel a slight hope! Right now people are demonstrating cause they want a new election if the parliament. All parties except SD are traitors!
> 
> The explosion of sexual assaults since fall 2015 caught alot of attention all over the world. Löfven made a statement: *"We men and boys needs to improve ourselves".*
> He was speaking about it like it was the swedes that commited the assaults!! How delusional can you be?!


They need to improve themselves alright. But not in the way they are saying.


----------



## saveliberty

You are on your own, make wise decisions, remember many of these people hold grudges.


----------



## saveliberty

Our rural community has benefited greatly from highly trained Nigerian doctors.  They have become a great treasure.


----------



## boedicca

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.  There's no help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Goose isn't a moron.
Click to expand...


His comments belie your perception.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

boedicca said:


> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.



The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweden is falling apart*
> 
> 
> Because it is socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It began under pretend Conservative Fredrik Reinfeldt, this when - he is white - but he found out that some bitch who was his Great Great Great Grandmother was black African woman....so because of this he opened floodgates in 2008 for all these African savages to pour into Sweden, his fanaticism was bolstered by his hatred of the Swedish Democrats and the Swedish PEOPLE who were supporting the SD in bigger numbers in polls.
> 
> So his PUNISHMENT for the "racist" Swedes for wanting to keep Sweden Swedish was to flood Sweden with African savages....this "policy" now continued by ball-less Marxist Government, but with Muslim savages pouring in.
Click to expand...


You are so right... 
Sometimes I believe that they are toying with Sweden, in spite of the "racists".

At the same time, all the politicians who wants this multiculture live in "white-flight" fine neighborhoods in Stockholm, far away from this multiculture.


----------



## boedicca

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
Click to expand...


Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.


----------



## The Great Goose

Freja said:


> Haha, you called me a feminist?
> 
> Feminists in Sweden are hypocrites!! They claim to be all about womens rights, and yet, they support Islam. Islam is known all over the world to treat women like a disposable piece of meat.
> They also claim that the rape rates has NOT gone up because of immigration, they say that it's because their campaigns for reporting rapes has been successfull.
> 
> They must be insane...


They are female homosexual pedophiles. They dont care about the rape epidemic. It helps their agenda of creating a rift between the sexes And allows them to set up their OWN lesbian grooming rings in schools. 

Dont argue, just observe. It might take a few years of truth seeking but if you seek you will discover the Goose is correct.  Try enrolling in a creative industry course in university...


----------



## saveliberty

Hope your medical and educational infrastructure can handle this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Freja said:


> I'm glad you noticed the thread!!
> 
> Yes, Sweden used to be all about human rights. We swedes support HBTQ fully. But I can tell you that will change in the future... as being gay is illegal in many MENA countries.
> Jews are especially targeted as well.
> 
> It is really sad indeed...
> Only hope for Sweden today is SD. I know they are leading the polls, and that makes me feel a slight hope! Right now people are demonstrating cause they want a new election if the parliament. All parties except SD are traitors!
> 
> The explosion of sexual assaults since fall 2015 caught alot of attention all over the world. Löfven made a statement: *"We men and boys needs to improve ourselves".*
> He was speaking about it like it was the swedes that commited the assaults!! How delusional can you be?!



_The explosion of sexual assaults since fall 2015 caught alot of attention all over the world. Löfven made a statement: _*"We men and boys needs to improve ourselves".*

The do need to improve. The first step involves a fast piece of lead thru the skull.
Repeat as needed. Ship the rest of the Muslims to Syria. I hear there is room.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> Our rural community has benefited greatly from highly trained Nigerian doctors.  They have become a great treasure.



Yes but darling, how would your rural community take to having say 1,000 Nigerian's dumped in it? This is if for example, your community has 600 people....because that's what's been happening....your YOUR community then isn't yours no longer, it's now a Nigerian community, you made minority in own community.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> Hope your medical and educational infrastructure can handle this.



It won't, both first to collapse.


----------



## The Great Goose

boedicca said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.

feminism has clouded your logic.


----------



## alpine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
Click to expand...



Now it makes sense why they were letting all those african savages in the country...
Smart move.
The worst thing that can happen to a nation is the population decline, not socialism nor multiculturalism...


----------



## boedicca

The Great Goose said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
Click to expand...



You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.

The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweden is falling apart*
> 
> 
> Because it is socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It began under pretend Conservative Fredrik Reinfeldt, this when - he is white - but he found out that some bitch who was his Great Great Great Grandmother was black African woman....so because of this he opened floodgates in 2008 for all these African savages to pour into Sweden, his fanaticism was bolstered by his hatred of the Swedish Democrats and the Swedish PEOPLE who were supporting the SD in bigger numbers in polls.
> 
> So his PUNISHMENT for the "racist" Swedes for wanting to keep Sweden Swedish was to flood Sweden with African savages....this "policy" now continued by ball-less Marxist Government, but with Muslim savages pouring in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right...
> Sometimes I believe that they are toying with Sweden, in spite of the "racists".
> 
> At the same time, all the politicians who wants this multiculture live in "white-flight" fine neighborhoods in Stockholm, far away from this multiculture.
Click to expand...


In normal society, all the North African and Muslim savages would have already been deported and those who refused would have been shot.

Nations must protect themselves and a nations government FIRST duty is to it's PEOPLE, it's OWN people, if they put ALIENS before own people, they are Traitors.


----------



## The Great Goose

boedicca said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.  There's no help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Goose isn't a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His comments belie your perception.
Click to expand...

Thats right honey. Its all about you isnt it?


----------



## The Great Goose

boedicca said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
Click to expand...



Omg

From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!

you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

boedicca said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
Click to expand...


So if Swedish men are so "manly", why aren't they out there PROTECTING and DEFENDING the Swedish women who on average of 5 a day EVERY day are being either raped or sexually molested JUST in Malmö....this is without including other cities and towns in Sweden.

IF your nations men are not prepared to protect your nations women and girls....they cease to be men.

In Germany, many Citizens Patrols now since New Years Eve, German MEN on patrol on streets to make sure as many German women and girls feel safer.

Nothing like this with Metrosexual Swedish "men"


----------



## Freja

The Great Goose said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL

Back to topic...
I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
I feel for the swedish men... they get the blame for things MENA men does. Political correctness is restraining them as well...


----------



## boedicca

Freja said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
Click to expand...



I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedes, are too Metrosexual....they aren't like us Austrians, our Government getting hardcore, army, borders. The Dane's and Norwegian's have testicles also, the Swedes all the men might as well be women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
Click to expand...


*"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*

You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
Click to expand...


Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
That's my approach to forums anyhow.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
Click to expand...


Excuse me, as you only joined A DAY AND A HALF AGO, you should learn some manners.

Do you really support Swedish Democrats?


----------



## boedicca

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, as you only joined A DAY AND A HALF AGO, you should learn some manners.
> 
> Do you really support Swedish Democrats?
Click to expand...



Well, if you are going to play the Board Seniority Card, I believe mine trumps yours.

So there.


----------



## turzovka

The Great Goose said:


> They are female homosexual pedophiles. They dont care about the rape epidemic. It helps their agenda of creating a rift between the sexes And allows them to set up their OWN lesbian grooming rings in schools.
> 
> Dont argue, just observe. It might take a few years of truth seeking but if you seek you will discover the Goose is correct. Try enrolling in a creative industry course in university...


First you accuse this woman of being a feminist with no evidence or cause.  And that was all you cared to say about her trials and suffering.  It is apparent to me you could not care less how little you care about your own conduct or character to treat someone that way, but instead try to be the cool antagonist in the room to generate attention.

Then you attempt (above) to explain to the board that Sweden’s real problem is homosexual feminists as though this has the least bit to do with the Islamic infiltration crisis of Sweden this sincere woman brought up.  Get real.  Maybe you should learn to apologize instead of trying to protect your ego.


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, as you only joined A DAY AND A HALF AGO, you should learn some manners.
> 
> Do you really support Swedish Democrats?
Click to expand...


Manners? Tell that to your friend, just a suggestion.

Yes, I joined a few days ago to write about how my country is selfdestructing. Was there anything else?


----------



## The Great Goose

turzovka said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are female homosexual pedophiles. They dont care about the rape epidemic. It helps their agenda of creating a rift between the sexes And allows them to set up their OWN lesbian grooming rings in schools.
> 
> Dont argue, just observe. It might take a few years of truth seeking but if you seek you will discover the Goose is correct. Try enrolling in a creative industry course in university...
> 
> 
> 
> First you accuse this woman of being a feminist with no evidence or cause.  And that was all you cared to say about her trials and suffering.  It is apparent to me you could not care less how little you care about your own conduct or character to treat someone that way, instead try to be cool antagonist in the room to generate attention.
> 
> Then you attempt (above) to explain to the board that Sweden’s real problem is homosexual feminists as though this has the least bit to do with the Islamic infiltration crisis of Sweden this sincere woman brought.  Get real.  Maybe you should learn to apologize instead of trying to protect your ego.
Click to expand...

We are ALL feminists.


----------



## The Great Goose

Freja said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
Click to expand...

My research and observation into this matter is great. You are newly awakened. Ive had 20 years looking into this.

maybe you just dont want to give up your 30 shekels?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, as you only joined A DAY AND A HALF AGO, you should learn some manners.
> 
> Do you really support Swedish Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manners? Tell that to your friend, just a suggestion.
> 
> Yes, I joined a few days ago to write about how my country is selfdestructing. Was there anything else?
Click to expand...


This has been Sweden's problem since 2008....it pre-dated Europa's problem caused SOLELY by Traitor Bitch Merkel.

The Swedish people embraced fanatical political correctness to degree of lunacy....now they still don't get what that leads to, it leads to this:


----------



## Freja

boedicca said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
Click to expand...


Ah, you are right!
Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.

I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My research and observation into this matter is great. You are newly awakened. Ive had 20 years looking into this.
> 
> maybe you just dont want to give up your 30 shekels?
Click to expand...


Well no because Barbara Lerner Spectre expects more than 30, she demands destruction of Sweden for the Swedes, so it you know in her OWN words "makes it safe" for her own kind, who of course, like her aren't actual ethnic Swedes.


----------



## The Great Goose

Freja said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, as you only joined A DAY AND A HALF AGO, you should learn some manners.
> 
> Do you really support Swedish Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manners? Tell that to your friend, just a suggestion.
> 
> Yes, I joined a few days ago to write about how my country is selfdestructing. Was there anything else?
Click to expand...

And I fast tracked you to what the selfdestruction is. You are in an emergency and instead of acting, you argue. This is a feminine trait.

Just stop typing, go to your hand bag, take out your menfolk's balls from it. And give them back. You dingbat, power hungry prostitute.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
Click to expand...


Yes so do the mathematics, by 2030, a nation of 8 million Swedes....you have more than 1 million combination Muslim and African savages, if each had 6 children....by 2030 Swedes no longer have a nation.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My research and observation into this matter is great. You are newly awakened. Ive had 20 years looking into this.
> 
> maybe you just dont want to give up your 30 shekels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no because Barbara Lerner Spectre expects more than 30, she demands destruction of Sweden for the Swedes, so it you know in her OWN words "makes it safe" for her own kind, who of course, like her aren't actual ethnic Swedes.
Click to expand...

Lucy, what is the first rule of fightclub?

(Sorry to be abrupt dear. But we were discussing lesbian pedophiles like bodica and freja)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
Click to expand...


Stop paying your taxes, refuse to pay your taxes and let them know why....then your Traitor Government will have to do something.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My research and observation into this matter is great. You are newly awakened. Ive had 20 years looking into this.
> 
> maybe you just dont want to give up your 30 shekels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no because Barbara Lerner Spectre expects more than 30, she demands destruction of Sweden for the Swedes, so it you know in her OWN words "makes it safe" for her own kind, who of course, like her aren't actual ethnic Swedes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, what is the first rule of fightclub?
Click to expand...


The first rule, is that there are no rules and when you have them on the ground you kick them until they're a bloody pulp.


----------



## The Great Goose

Freja said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
Click to expand...

Us viking descendents dont save feminist swine.


----------



## The Great Goose

(Sorry to be abrupt dear. But we were discussing lesbian pedophiles like bodica and freja)



Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll."*
> 
> You only fucking joined Thursday sweet cheeks....maybe YOU ARE TROLL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My research and observation into this matter is great. You are newly awakened. Ive had 20 years looking into this.
> 
> maybe you just dont want to give up your 30 shekels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no because Barbara Lerner Spectre expects more than 30, she demands destruction of Sweden for the Swedes, so it you know in her OWN words "makes it safe" for her own kind, who of course, like her aren't actual ethnic Swedes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, what is the first rule of fightclub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first rule, is that there are no rules and when you have them on the ground you kick them until they're a bloody pulp.
Click to expand...


But fair point!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

turzovka said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are female homosexual pedophiles. They dont care about the rape epidemic. It helps their agenda of creating a rift between the sexes And allows them to set up their OWN lesbian grooming rings in schools.
> 
> Dont argue, just observe. It might take a few years of truth seeking but if you seek you will discover the Goose is correct. Try enrolling in a creative industry course in university...
> 
> 
> 
> First you accuse this woman of being a feminist with no evidence or cause.  And that was all you cared to say about her trials and suffering.  It is apparent to me you could not care less how little you care about your own conduct or character to treat someone that way, but instead try to be the cool antagonist in the room to generate attention.
> 
> Then you attempt (above) to explain to the board that Sweden’s real problem is homosexual feminists as though this has the least bit to do with the Islamic infiltration crisis of Sweden this sincere woman brought up.  Get real.  Maybe you should learn to apologize instead of trying to protect your ego.
Click to expand...


It's the Political Correctness + the Militant Feminists + the Human Rights horsecrap combined that has brought Sweden to this disaster situation.


----------



## Iceweasel

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_


Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about the English, most of us have trouble with it too. Your story is a bit too typical lately. Give free stuff to people and they don't respect it, or you. Europe has had a low birth rate and there aren't enough young workers like yourself to support the aging population. We suffer from it too and it's probably why it's so difficult to do something about the Mexicans.

Unfortunately the media in the US is almost entirely focused on the US and will discuss what a movie actor thinks before covering world events. I have to watch Skynews, Euronews or Deutche Welle to see what's going on. I think there will be a backlash to your events but political correctness abounds the world over.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> (Sorry to be abrupt dear. But we were discussing lesbian pedophiles like bodica and freja)
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of The Great Goose posts have brought anything relevant to the thread. If you have nothing better to say than to bully others, it's better to just leave the thread.
> That's my approach to forums anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> My research and observation into this matter is great. You are newly awakened. Ive had 20 years looking into this.
> 
> maybe you just dont want to give up your 30 shekels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no because Barbara Lerner Spectre expects more than 30, she demands destruction of Sweden for the Swedes, so it you know in her OWN words "makes it safe" for her own kind, who of course, like her aren't actual ethnic Swedes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, what is the first rule of fightclub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first rule, is that there are no rules and when you have them on the ground you kick them until they're a bloody pulp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But fair point!
Click to expand...


Oh sorry, I was just thinking of kicking or just shooting the bastards....you know


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about the English, most of us have trouble with it too. Your story is a bit too typical lately. Give free stuff to people and they don't respect it, or you. Europe has had a low birth rate and there aren't enough young workers like yourself to support the aging population. We suffer from it too and it's probably why it's so difficult to do something about the Mexicans.
> 
> Unfortunately the media in the US is almost entirely focused on the US and will discuss what a movie actor thinks before covering world events. I have to watch Skynews, Euronews or Deutche Welle to see what's going on. I think there will be a backlash to your events but political correctness abounds the world over.
Click to expand...


I think your English is good, for an American


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are female homosexual pedophiles. They dont care about the rape epidemic. It helps their agenda of creating a rift between the sexes And allows them to set up their OWN lesbian grooming rings in schools.
> 
> Dont argue, just observe. It might take a few years of truth seeking but if you seek you will discover the Goose is correct. Try enrolling in a creative industry course in university...
> 
> 
> 
> First you accuse this woman of being a feminist with no evidence or cause.  And that was all you cared to say about her trials and suffering.  It is apparent to me you could not care less how little you care about your own conduct or character to treat someone that way, but instead try to be the cool antagonist in the room to generate attention.
> 
> Then you attempt (above) to explain to the board that Sweden’s real problem is homosexual feminists as though this has the least bit to do with the Islamic infiltration crisis of Sweden this sincere woman brought up.  Get real.  Maybe you should learn to apologize instead of trying to protect your ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Political Correctness + the Militant Feminists + the Human Rights horsecrap combined that has brought Sweden to this disaster situation.
Click to expand...

It's all feminism. The commies who sneaked into British government departments during ww2. The bolsheviks who hitler fought..

The Soviets had female combat conscripts in ww2. But the feminists decided they didn't like equality THAT  much and that was abolished after.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry to be abrupt dear. But we were discussing lesbian pedophiles like bodica and freja)
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> My research and observation into this matter is great. You are newly awakened. Ive had 20 years looking into this.
> 
> maybe you just dont want to give up your 30 shekels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no because Barbara Lerner Spectre expects more than 30, she demands destruction of Sweden for the Swedes, so it you know in her OWN words "makes it safe" for her own kind, who of course, like her aren't actual ethnic Swedes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, what is the first rule of fightclub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first rule, is that there are no rules and when you have them on the ground you kick them until they're a bloody pulp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But fair point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I was just thinking of kicking or just shooting the bastards....you know
Click to expand...

Yes. I certainly do


----------



## Tilly

boedicca said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Swedes are descended from Vikings.   They are plenty manly; it's their government that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
Click to expand...

Maybe not when you count all the libtards who not only scream racist at anyone who even wants to discuss the issues, but work very hard to cover them up to. It is like a new Stockhom Syndrome, IMHO.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about the English, most of us have trouble with it too. Your story is a bit too typical lately. Give free stuff to people and they don't respect it, or you. Europe has had a low birth rate and there aren't enough young workers like yourself to support the aging population. We suffer from it too and it's probably why it's so difficult to do something about the Mexicans.
> 
> Unfortunately the media in the US is almost entirely focused on the US and will discuss what a movie actor thinks before covering world events. I have to watch Skynews, Euronews or Deutche Welle to see what's going on. I think there will be a backlash to your events but political correctness abounds the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your English is good, for an American
Click to expand...

The Brits, French and Germans fucked it up with all the diverse non nonsensical spellings. English are hard!


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not when you count all the libtards who not only scream racist at anyone who even wants to discuss the issues, but work very hard to cover them up to. It is like a new Stockhom Syndrome, IMHO.
Click to expand...

Maybe someone taught the libtards how to " perseverate"


----------



## Tilly

Welcome to the board, Freja, and thank you for the informative post. As in real life, there are some on here too, who will call you a racist for simply discussing these issues, unfortunately. How are Malmö and Little Mogadishu - Rinkeby, these days?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not when you count all the libtards who not only scream racist at anyone who even wants to discuss the issues, but work very hard to cover them up to. It is like a new Stockhom Syndrome, IMHO.
Click to expand...


Oh the irony, Stockholm Syndrome. Your point is correct, nothing being done, because everytime anyone says the obvious, that there is big problem....the MSM who populated usually by Cultural Marxists start screaming "racist" and as people know, they have same modus operandi worldwide and it's only intended to shut people up.



 

People must make one of two choices:

Choice A - speak truth and DON'T apologise and DON'T bother that they call you names.

Choice B - shut up, be afraid of being called names and watch your nation be taken off you and you be squashed like ant.

THE TRUTH IS WHAT THEY FEAR THE MOST.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about the English, most of us have trouble with it too. Your story is a bit too typical lately. Give free stuff to people and they don't respect it, or you. Europe has had a low birth rate and there aren't enough young workers like yourself to support the aging population. We suffer from it too and it's probably why it's so difficult to do something about the Mexicans.
> 
> Unfortunately the media in the US is almost entirely focused on the US and will discuss what a movie actor thinks before covering world events. I have to watch Skynews, Euronews or Deutche Welle to see what's going on. I think there will be a backlash to your events but political correctness abounds the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your English is good, for an American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits, French and Germans fucked it up with all the diverse non nonsensical spellings. English are hard!
Click to expand...


----------



## Freja

I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something. 
*puts on ignore*

Back to the thread.



Iceweasel said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Don't worry about the English, most of us have trouble with it too. Your story is a bit too typical lately. Give free stuff to people and they don't respect it, or you. Europe has had a low birth rate and there aren't enough young workers like yourself to support the aging population. We suffer from it too and it's probably why it's so difficult to do something about the Mexicans.
> 
> Unfortunately the media in the US is almost entirely focused on the US and will discuss what a movie actor thinks before covering world events. I have to watch Skynews, Euronews or Deutche Welle to see what's going on. I think there will be a backlash to your events but political correctness abounds the world over.
Click to expand...


Thank you!

The birth rate has been brought up alot. They might be right about that, but it doesn't work if the young people they take in refuses to work...
There was even a case in Sweden where a muslim refused to shake hands with his female boss. He lost the job, and he reported it as discrimination. He got like 4000$ for that...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are female homosexual pedophiles. They dont care about the rape epidemic. It helps their agenda of creating a rift between the sexes And allows them to set up their OWN lesbian grooming rings in schools.
> 
> Dont argue, just observe. It might take a few years of truth seeking but if you seek you will discover the Goose is correct. Try enrolling in a creative industry course in university...
> 
> 
> 
> First you accuse this woman of being a feminist with no evidence or cause.  And that was all you cared to say about her trials and suffering.  It is apparent to me you could not care less how little you care about your own conduct or character to treat someone that way, but instead try to be the cool antagonist in the room to generate attention.
> 
> Then you attempt (above) to explain to the board that Sweden’s real problem is homosexual feminists as though this has the least bit to do with the Islamic infiltration crisis of Sweden this sincere woman brought up.  Get real.  Maybe you should learn to apologize instead of trying to protect your ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Political Correctness + the Militant Feminists + the Human Rights horsecrap combined that has brought Sweden to this disaster situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all feminism. The commies who sneaked into British government departments during ww2. The bolsheviks who hitler fought..
> 
> The Soviets had female combat conscripts in ww2. But the feminists decided they didn't like equality THAT  much and that was abolished after.
Click to expand...


Those Soviet female soldiers were, in American words....bad ass!

We had female military also, Dive Bombers, such as Hanna Reitsch in Luftwaffe, an amazing woman....bizarrely post-War she was asked by Government of Ghana to train their Air Force, she also on invitation of Nehru founded Gliding School in India and in 1961 President Kennedy invited Hanna Reitsch to the White House.

THIS is how our Germanics used to be treated, before the Propaganda Campaign began in 1970s against us.

Now President Kennedy would have been bullied into resigning for inviting Hanna Reitsch to the White House.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Freja said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. The swedes are decended from farmers. The English, irish, germanics and russians are descendant from the raiders.
> 
> feminism has clouded your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
Click to expand...


The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.


----------



## Freja

Tilly said:


> Welcome to the board, Freja, and thank you for the informative post. As in real life, there are some on here too, who will call you a racist for simply discussing these issues, unfortunately. How are Malmö and Little Mogadishu - Rinkeby, these days?



Thank you 

Oh, Malmö... its awful. Technically, swedes are a minority there. Same with Rinkeby I believe...
There are shootings, explosions, cars burning, women and boys get raped, assaults, stealing, murders, the police gets rocks thrown at them, the ambulance also have rocks thrown at them and theres garbage everywhere...
It's not safe for any swedes to be there...


----------



## Freja

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
Click to expand...


I wish we could do that!!
The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/

I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are female homosexual pedophiles. They dont care about the rape epidemic. It helps their agenda of creating a rift between the sexes And allows them to set up their OWN lesbian grooming rings in schools.
> 
> Dont argue, just observe. It might take a few years of truth seeking but if you seek you will discover the Goose is correct. Try enrolling in a creative industry course in university...
> 
> 
> 
> First you accuse this woman of being a feminist with no evidence or cause.  And that was all you cared to say about her trials and suffering.  It is apparent to me you could not care less how little you care about your own conduct or character to treat someone that way, but instead try to be the cool antagonist in the room to generate attention.
> 
> Then you attempt (above) to explain to the board that Sweden’s real problem is homosexual feminists as though this has the least bit to do with the Islamic infiltration crisis of Sweden this sincere woman brought up.  Get real.  Maybe you should learn to apologize instead of trying to protect your ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Political Correctness + the Militant Feminists + the Human Rights horsecrap combined that has brought Sweden to this disaster situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all feminism. The commies who sneaked into British government departments during ww2. The bolsheviks who hitler fought..
> 
> The Soviets had female combat conscripts in ww2. But the feminists decided they didn't like equality THAT  much and that was abolished after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those Soviet female soldiers were, in American words....bad ass!
> 
> We had female military also, Dive Bombers, such as Hanna Reitsch in Luftwaffe, an amazing woman....bizarrely post-War she was asked by Government of Ghana to train their Air Force, she also on invitation of Nehru founded Gliding School in India and in 1961 President Kennedy invited Hanna Reitsch to the White House.
> 
> THIS is how our Germanics used to be treated, before the Propaganda Campaign began in 1970s against us.
> 
> Now President Kennedy would have been bullied into resigning for inviting Hanna Reitsch to the White House.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't too bright, are you bub?  If you think I'm a feminist, I have some Enron shares to sell you.
> 
> The Swedes, as well as the Norwegians and Danish are descended from Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
Click to expand...


They want free stuff, they get no free stuff in Middle East. We of course should be giving them choice:

Get the fuck out of our nations OR we'll shoot you.

Fuck the Commie UN and Fuck the Commie Human Rights Groups.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
Click to expand...


Yes so you get balls and you say to the Goat Fuckers in Afghanistan....you're taking your Afghan filth back OR you get no more Aid from Swedish Government.

WTF are Sweden taking ORDERS off the Goat Fucking Afghan "Government"? Of course because your Government have no testicles and are too bothered about Human Rights of savages....whilst not giving fuck about Human Rights of the Swedish people.


----------



## The Great Goose

This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.


----------



## Iceweasel

Freja said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The birth rate has been brought up alot. They might be right about that, but it doesn't work if the young people they take in refuses to work...
> There was even a case in Sweden where a muslim refused to shake hands with his female boss. He lost the job, and he reported it as discrimination. He got like 4000$ for that...


Damn. Y'all are almost as bad as us. We would have given him $400,000 though. A cool million if he was gay too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Freja said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
Click to expand...


*Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!!
*
In that case, they should take off and release them at altitude.


----------



## Tilly

Freja said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board, Freja, and thank you for the informative post. As in real life, there are some on here too, who will call you a racist for simply discussing these issues, unfortunately. How are Malmö and Little Mogadishu - Rinkeby, these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Oh, Malmö... its awful. Technically, swedes are a minority there. Same with Rinkeby I believe...
> There are shootings, explosions, cars burning, woman and boys get raped, the police gets rocks thrown at them, the ambulance also have rocks thrown at them and theres garbage everywhere...
> It's not safe for any swedes to be there...
Click to expand...

I have read reports for a few years now that the emergency services just cannot go into Malmö and, increasingly, Rinkeby, without significant police protection,  that Swedes have been forced out due to rapes and attacks, and that these areas are emerging as centres for jihadi recruitment, particularly of Somalians For al shabab. Of course, None of these minor issues justify the use of the term 'no go zone' for many lefties.  So sad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.



Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.

The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.

It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!!
> *
> In that case, they should take off and release them at altitude.
Click to expand...


Yes like General Pinochet and the Argentines....they knew how to deal with Marxist filth....so this is how Muslim savages should be dealt with.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tilly said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board, Freja, and thank you for the informative post. As in real life, there are some on here too, who will call you a racist for simply discussing these issues, unfortunately. How are Malmö and Little Mogadishu - Rinkeby, these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Oh, Malmö... its awful. Technically, swedes are a minority there. Same with Rinkeby I believe...
> There are shootings, explosions, cars burning, woman and boys get raped, the police gets rocks thrown at them, the ambulance also have rocks thrown at them and theres garbage everywhere...
> It's not safe for any swedes to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read reports for a few years now that the emergency services just cannot go into Malmö and, increasingly, Rinkeby, without significant police protection,  that Swedes have been forced out due to rapes and attacks, and that these areas are emerging as centres for jihadi recruitment, particularly of Somalians For so shahab. Of course, None of these minor issues justify the use of the term 'no go zone' for many lefties.  So sad.
Click to expand...


They can still fix Malmö. Step one involves napalm.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
Click to expand...

Are Austrians armed?


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
Click to expand...

So we shoot the feminists first. Lord knows you can't reason with the bastards.


----------



## Tilly

Freja said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg
> 
> From the farmers that DIDNT go aviking!
> 
> you dingbat. You fucking dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
Click to expand...

It will, unfortunately. As you no doubt know, a lot of the immigrants destroy their papers, have sets of false papers, lie about where they come and no body seems to care. And even lie that they are under 16. I think it will be nigh on impossible to repatriate those rejected for asylum whilst we allow their countries of origin (when we can even identify them) to refuse to accept them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
Click to expand...


Of course we are, and more are buying guns, in December 2015 alone EVERY gun store in Austria had NO long-guns available, ALL sold out - long-guns = shot guns and rifles. This was just in ONE month. Also WOMEN were buying MORE guns than our men.

We have on record 1.4 millions guns in Austrian households, however tons of us have the family guns from the War and they still work....we have several cases of our families military guns from War and they work....and the ammo works.

Don't forget our Germanic kin in Switzerland, a nation were it's almost illegal NOT to own guns.


----------



## Freja

Tilly said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board, Freja, and thank you for the informative post. As in real life, there are some on here too, who will call you a racist for simply discussing these issues, unfortunately. How are Malmö and Little Mogadishu - Rinkeby, these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Oh, Malmö... its awful. Technically, swedes are a minority there. Same with Rinkeby I believe...
> There are shootings, explosions, cars burning, woman and boys get raped, the police gets rocks thrown at them, the ambulance also have rocks thrown at them and theres garbage everywhere...
> It's not safe for any swedes to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read reports for a few years now that the emergency services just cannot go into Malmö and, increasingly, Rinkeby, without significant police protection,  that Swedes have been forced out due to rapes and attacks, and that these areas are emerging as centres for jihadi recruitment, particularly of Somalians For so shahab. Of course, None of these minor issues justify the use of the term 'no go zone' for many lefties.  So sad.
Click to expand...


That is, sadly, correct... 
There are a total of 55 no-go zones. The ambulance does need police escort, because some of the MENA peoples logic is to attack the ambulance, to prevent them from saving whoever person they tried to kill. As an example.

The politics about returning "swedish" terrorists are also insane. Mona Sahlin wants to give them home, money and rehabilitation!! I could not believe my ears when she said that!
To me, jihad warriors have eliminated their rights as human...

I mean, what kind of signal is Sweden putting out with this?!


----------



## WelfareQueen

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_




I am very sorry this is happening to your Country.  The lesson:  All cultures and people are not equal.  One of the greatest dangers of the liberal - progressive ideal of multiculturalism is that moral and cultural relativism.  This is utterly false and can be (in the case of Sweden) very destructive.  Maybe the Untied States will learn a lesson from this, but I am not hopeful.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to The Great Goose. Seems to be a troll.
> You call others stupid, when you didn't even know where Sweden was! You thought it was around Subsahara! LOL
> 
> Back to topic...
> I think the vikings are starting to wake up, but it might be too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will, unfortunately. As you no doubt know, a lot of the immigrants destroy their papers, have sets of false papers, lie about where they come and no body seems to care. And even lie that they are under 16. I think it will be nigh on impossible to repatriate those rejected for asylum whilst we allow their countries of origin to refuse to accept them.
Click to expand...

It wont fall, but they are in for a hell of a crucible.

feminism is sexual deviancy. It's the decadence of our Rome.


----------



## guno

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_


Interesting you say you are from Sweden and just happened to find this American website to warn everyone of the "danger"   from these non white hoards


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is too late.  The Vikings still outnumber the Muslim Invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you are right!
> Thing is, muslims are reproducing like crazy. I often see a mother with 5-7 children, children that WE HARDWORKING SWEDES support.
> A swede has to work to support the family... huge contrast.
> 
> I'm hoping the swedish men will fight back... I can't do it alone... we need an army of Vikings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians are making Syria safe for all those Muslim kids. Send them, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will, unfortunately. As you no doubt know, a lot of the immigrants destroy their papers, have sets of false papers, lie about where they come and no body seems to care. And even lie that they are under 16. I think it will be nigh on impossible to repatriate those rejected for asylum whilst we allow their countries of origin to refuse to accept them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wont fall, but they are in for a hell of a crucible.
> 
> feminism is sexual deviancy. It's the decadence of our Rome.
Click to expand...


I agree Sweden won't fall, but it'll get VERY ugly and that'll be the thing that wakes the Swedes up....when they are FORCED to confront their very survival or else.


----------



## The Great Goose

guno said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you say you are from Sweden and just happened to find this American website to warn everyone of the "danger"   from these non white hoards
Click to expand...

Guno has won the debate!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

guno said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you say you are from Sweden and just happened to find this American website to warn everyone of the "danger"   from these non white hoards
Click to expand...


And there's guano, to tell us all that these "non white hoards" [sic] are perfectly friendly and civilized. Durr.


----------



## guno

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you post this, I know how crazy situation in Sweden is, with your Traitor Government. Your Government and your National Police Force under Interior Ministry are downplaying ACTUAL crime figures from Muslim and North African savages. They have been told to do this by Traitor Prime Minister in case as usual they are afraid of the Swedish Democrats gaining more support, as you must know the SD are already leading polls.
> 
> This ALL they bother about, like Traitor Bitch Merkel....rape okay, gang-rape okay, crimes in general okay....public support for AfD NOT OKAY, so PRETEND Muslim and North African savages not committing all these crimes....same modus operandi in Sweden.
> 
> There are the usual Leftist lunatics who refuse to acknowledge this is happening.
> 
> Also in Sweden KICK OUT THAT POS BARBARA LERNER SPECTRE, she Alien psycho bitch, DEPORT this fucker.
Click to expand...

from a subhuman pos like you who celebrates nazi soldiers


----------



## Tilly

guno said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you say you are from Sweden and just happened to find this American website to warn everyone of the "danger"   from these non white hoards
Click to expand...

There are many posters from different countires in Europe here. Nothing suspicious about it. If you search 'politics message board' USMB comes up with not that many others, and the others that I found when searching were practically dead compared with this board. I guess hearing straight from the horses mouth (no offence Freja ;-) ) is too much for you so you have to resort to screeching 'liar'. How original. Lol.


----------



## WelfareQueen

guno said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you say you are from Sweden and just happened to find this American website to warn everyone of the "danger"   from these non white hoards
Click to expand...



What I smell is guano.......









Funny, but the one who is bat-shit says not a single thing about the mass chaos in Sweden.  I guess that is an inconvenient truth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you say you are from Sweden and just happened to find this American website to warn everyone of the "danger"   from these non white hoards
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guno has won the debate!
Click to expand...


The only thing Guno had ever previously won....that was that big fat hairy hooker that he won when he came first in Asshole of The Year Contest....ONLY time in his life he's been laid


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Freja said:


> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .




 I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.

As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.

 Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

WelfareQueen said:


> What I smell is guano.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but the one who is bat-shit says not a single thing about the mass chaos in Sweden.  I guess that is an inconvenient truth.




 Come on, man, be fair, will you?

What did bats ever do to you to deserve such a comparison??


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WelfareQueen said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you say you are from Sweden and just happened to find this American website to warn everyone of the "danger"   from these non white hoards
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I smell is guano.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but the one who is bat-shit says not a single thing about the mass chaos in Sweden.  I guess that is an inconvenient truth.
Click to expand...


No because he LIKES this stuff about Sweden....he's jerking himself off right NOW thinking about even MORE White Swedish Girl Filth being raped in EVERY orifice.

He is actual psycho let's face it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
Click to expand...


Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_



To me, this is why government should be limited. Them and the media want the chaos. They don't give two sh**s about your national heritage and the welfare of the people.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

In some ways, Sweden has already fallen. The gorgeous country is covered with puss squirting zits and boils.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, this is why government should be limited. Them and the media want the chaos. They don't give two sh**s about your national heritage and the welfare of the people.
Click to expand...


Which is why the Government and MSM are Traitors....historically Europa deals with Traitors when a Strong Man takes control.


----------



## guno

Nothing and no country stays the same, the world population makeup is also changing

In 1950, whites were 28 percent of world population and Africans 9 percent, a ratio of three-to-one. In 2060, the ratio will remain the same. *But the colors will be reversed. People of African ancestry will be 25 percent of the world`s population. People of European descent will have fallen to 9.8 percent.*

More arresting is that the white population is shrinking not only in relative but in absolute terms. Two hundred million white people, one in every six on earth—a number equal to the entire population of France, Britain, Holland and Germany—will vanish by 2060.

The Caucasian race is going the way of the Mohicans.

Arabic peoples, 94 million at the birth of Israel in 1948, outnumbered seven to one by Europeans, will rise to 743 million in 2060, a tenfold increase, and will be 75 percent of the white population.

Fleshing out the NPI picture is the U.N. population survey of mid-2007 that points to the 21st century disappearance of Western Man.

By 2050, a fourth of all the people of Eastern Europe will have vanished. Ukraine will lose one-third of its population. Russia, 150 million at the breakup of the Soviet Union, 142 million today, will be down to 108 million.

Such losses dwarf what Hitler and Stalin together did to these countries.

CIA Director Michael Hayden said this week that Russia will have to import workers from the Caucasus, Central Asia and China, exacerbating already serious racial and religious tensions in a nation with thousands of nuclear weapons.

With Russians east of the Urals outnumbered 100 to one by the Chinese, there is little doubt who will control the oil, gas, gold and timber of Siberia and be staring hungrily across the Bering Strait at Alaska.

By 2050, Iran`s population will have risen from today`s 71 million to 100 million. Pakistan will add 84 million to reach almost 300 million, the U.S. population today. Afghanistan`s population will triple from 27 million to 79 million. Iraq`s will go from 29 million to 62 million. The destinies of these nations will be beyond the capacity of an aging, dwindling, dying West to dictate.

The U.N. statistics, however, show the populations of Northern, Western and Southern Europe stabilizing or falling only slightly.

How can this be when only Iceland and Albania have fertility rates—2.1 children per woman—that can stop population declines, and all the rest have birthrates that would put bears, birds and wolves on the endangered species list?

Answer: Western Europe`s populations are being sustained by immigrants from the Maghreb and Middle East, Asia and Africa—and the baby boom among these black and brown peoples is lifting and changing the face of the Old Continent forever. Islam is returning to Iberia, Italy and the Balkans. The Third World is coming to colonize the mother countries.

And America? According to the Pew Research Center, the Hispanic population of the United States will triple to 127 million by 2050, as Mexico`s population grows to 130 million. An erasure of the U.S. border, or merger of the two countries, or the linguistic, cultural and social annexation of the American Southwest by Mexico appears fated.

Yet, last October, in another Pew poll of 45,000 people in 47 countries, a majority in 46 expressed fear of a loss of their traditional culture.

Sixty-two percent of Americans told Pew we should do more to protect our way of life. Three-fourths of Americans wanted more restrictions on immigration. Yet all three presidential candidates voted amnesty for the 12 million to 20 million illegal aliens.

Hopefully, the peoples of Asia, Africa and the Middle East, who are about to inherit the earth as whites pass away, will treat white Christians better than their ancestors treated them in the five centuries that Western Man ruled the world.

United Nations Population Division | Department of Economic and Social Affairs


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheGreatGatsby said:


> In some ways, Sweden has already fallen. The gorgeous country is covered with puss squirting zits and boils.



I WAS shortly to have the dinner....you're just beast


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
Click to expand...


I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.

My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.

Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.


----------



## Tilly

Interesting article:

*Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*

*The hardships on Swedes extends well beyond these government expenditures, and the taxes that will follow. With public housing unable to meet the demand, the government is allowing private entrepreneurs to not only buy up housing but also to evict existing tenants, and allow units to be subdivided. As one example, after a Suzuki car dealer got the go-ahead from the Migration Board, he purchased a 12-resident building and had it rezoned to accommodate 144 refugees. The car dealer had persuasively argued that the building was providing inappropriately spacious accommodations, given the refugee crisis. His expected revenue from the Migration Board for housing the migrants is $2 million a month. Wallenberg-owned Aleris, one of the biggest housing providers, pockets $9,600 a month from the government for an apartment that normally rents for $800.*

*Lawrence Solomon: Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.
> 
> My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.
> 
> Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.
> 
> My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.
> 
> Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.
Click to expand...

We aren't allowed that stuff in Australia.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> Interesting article:
> 
> *Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*
> 
> *The hardships on Swedes extends well beyond these government expenditures, and the taxes that will follow. With public housing unable to meet the demand, the government is allowing private entrepreneurs to not only buy up housing but also to evict existing tenants, and allow units to be subdivided. As one example, after a Suzuki car dealer got the go-ahead from the Migration Board, he purchased a 12-resident building and had it rezoned to accommodate 144 refugees. The car dealer had persuasively argued that the building was providing inappropriately spacious accommodations, given the refugee crisis. His expected revenue from the Migration Board for housing the migrants is $2 million a month. Wallenberg-owned Aleris, one of the biggest housing providers, pockets $9,600 a month from the government for an apartment that normally rents for $800.*
> 
> *Lawrence Solomon: Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*


Wow, so literally kicking their own poor out for foriegners!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
Click to expand...


Here it is:

*"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*

*Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.

Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.

Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”

As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”

Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*

Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.

The full story at the link below:

You are being redirected...


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting article:
> 
> *Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*
> 
> *The hardships on Swedes extends well beyond these government expenditures, and the taxes that will follow. With public housing unable to meet the demand, the government is allowing private entrepreneurs to not only buy up housing but also to evict existing tenants, and allow units to be subdivided. As one example, after a Suzuki car dealer got the go-ahead from the Migration Board, he purchased a 12-resident building and had it rezoned to accommodate 144 refugees. The car dealer had persuasively argued that the building was providing inappropriately spacious accommodations, given the refugee crisis. His expected revenue from the Migration Board for housing the migrants is $2 million a month. Wallenberg-owned Aleris, one of the biggest housing providers, pockets $9,600 a month from the government for an apartment that normally rents for $800.*
> 
> *Lawrence Solomon: Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so literally kicking their own poor out for foriegners!
Click to expand...

And the gvmnt paying through the nose, and of course the taxpayers doing same, for the privilege. Utter madness.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
Click to expand...

What are PVV's policies?

Ae they as tame as ukip?

ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
Click to expand...


The Leftists as USUAL want Geert Wilders dead because he tells truth about Muslim savages and Islam, so again the Traitors side with Our Enemy and want Our Patriots MURDERED:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
Click to expand...


No not a Cuckservative Bullshit Pansy Party like UKIP....think Marine Le Pen, THE leader of the LARGEST party in criminally Cucked and Marxed France.

The PVV not too surprisingly have lead the polls in Netherlands for some time.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
Click to expand...

Fatwas from Islamic nutters, and fatwas from his own leftist countrymen.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.
> 
> My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.
> 
> Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.
> 
> My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.
> 
> Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren't allowed that stuff in Australia.
Click to expand...


Yes you need to dump The Commonwealth stuff darling and go Independent. Of course you have complete Cuck in UNELECTED Malcolm Turnbull....they did Coup on the ELECTED Tony Abbott as he has balls.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
Click to expand...

In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fatwas from Islamic nutters, and fatwas from his own leftist countrymen.
Click to expand...


That's about it yes....let's face it, it's about time we just told it as it is The Leftists ARE political wing of the Islamic nutters also....we have the Traitors within the gates, the classic Fifth Column....they of course, ultimately will be dealt with.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
Click to expand...

He has 24 hr police protection and never sleeps in the same place two nights in succession.


----------



## peach174

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting article:
> 
> *Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*
> 
> *The hardships on Swedes extends well beyond these government expenditures, and the taxes that will follow. With public housing unable to meet the demand, the government is allowing private entrepreneurs to not only buy up housing but also to evict existing tenants, and allow units to be subdivided. As one example, after a Suzuki car dealer got the go-ahead from the Migration Board, he purchased a 12-resident building and had it rezoned to accommodate 144 refugees. The car dealer had persuasively argued that the building was providing inappropriately spacious accommodations, given the refugee crisis. His expected revenue from the Migration Board for housing the migrants is $2 million a month. Wallenberg-owned Aleris, one of the biggest housing providers, pockets $9,600 a month from the government for an apartment that normally rents for $800.*
> 
> *Lawrence Solomon: Sweden’s governments collapsing under weight of refugees*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so literally kicking their own poor out for foriegners!
Click to expand...



Germany's Merkle is doing the same thing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.
Click to expand...


Nigel Farage is terrified of his own shadow. No wonder our organisations laugh at him, unlike him WE are successful, across Europa we have 36 ELECTED political parties in ONE BLOCK in the EU Parliament and it's now numbering 91 MEPs, which is very good. Nigel was offered chance for the 11 or whatever it is UKIP MEPs to join....and he immediately had to announce to media, in TERRIFIED fashion - probably so scared he was wetting knickers - that no UKIP wasn't going to join the block because:

"They're all Far Right Fascists mixed in with Nazi's"

Yeah OKAY Nigel, you pathetic piss-ant, you have 11 MEPs, NO ACTUAL VOTING POWER and you have ONE MP in House of Commons, meaning you are POINTLESS, so go and have another pint of bier or 10 and STFU.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.
> 
> My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.
> 
> Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.
> 
> My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.
> 
> Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren't allowed that stuff in Australia.
Click to expand...


Gracie got Austria and Australia mixed up....yes....if only you could adopt some Austria.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.
Click to expand...


Put it this way....who would you choose to be in the trench with....ANY British politician....or someone like ME armed to teeth with Glock's and several shot-gun's?

Yes I already know answer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has 24 hr police protection and never sleeps in the same place two nights in succession.
Click to expand...


Talking of sleep, my intention to be in the bed tonight by 10.15pm.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell on the Goose posting history that this is a really juvenile person.
> Do the forum a favor and stay out of serious discussions, go and discuss marijuana or something.
> *puts on ignore*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.
Click to expand...


I posted this thread re. WTF is up with UKIP the other week, it's addressed to Swagger as I know he is a UKIPer, but my OP address our frustration and really our disgust with Nigel Farage for refusing help because he's afraid of being called names or whatever:

Swagger re. UKIP


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put it this way....who would you choose to be in the trench with....ANY British politician....or someone like ME armed to teeth with Glock's and several shot-gun's?
> 
> Yes I already know answer.
Click to expand...

I would quite like to have my own arsenal too.


----------



## peach174

What do you think is the real push behind this?
The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.

Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
Any of you got any ideas as to why?
Why do they want to ruin our Countries?


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that little dog with the pink ribbon and just scroll past, myself.  I have yet to see any comment that means anything at all out of that one.
> 
> As to the subject, though, the very notion of liberalism has been turned on its ear since I was a kid. Standing up for liberal values when it comes to these backwards,  inbred knuckle draggers only elicits name calling by ignorant, brainwashed fools who think they are being liberal for doing so.
> 
> Heck, just look at the way the European press calls anybody who objects some sort of extreme right-winger.  They did so with Pim Fortuyn in The Netherlands before he was murdered, and this  despite the fact he was a gay man tired of all the intimidation at the hands of primitive men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted this thread re. WTF is up with UKIP the other week, it's addressed to Swagger as I know he is a UKIPer, but my OP address our frustration and really our disgust with Nigel Farage for refusing help because he's afraid of being called names or whatever:
> 
> Swagger re. UKIP
Click to expand...

Nigel seems slowly but surely to have caved under the accusations of being far right and being treated as though he and his party are the same as the BNP, which is ludicrous. I used to have high hopes for UKIP, now, not so much. It doesn't help that under the current system, 4 million votes only translates into 1 seat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put it this way....who would you choose to be in the trench with....ANY British politician....or someone like ME armed to teeth with Glock's and several shot-gun's?
> 
> Yes I already know answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would quite like to have my own arsenal too.
Click to expand...


With UK not allowed that....it's okay, when the SHTF already we will have moved back to Austria, so from there I will arrange a posse to come and protect you!


----------



## Tilly

peach174 said:


> What do you think is the real push behind this?
> The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.
> 
> Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
> Any of you got any ideas as to why?
> Why do they want to ruin our Countries?


Perma left wing votes.


----------



## peach174

Tilly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think is the real push behind this?
> The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.
> 
> Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
> Any of you got any ideas as to why?
> Why do they want to ruin our Countries?
> 
> 
> 
> Perma left wing votes.
Click to expand...


Yes I know it's the left, it's our left also that are with them.
But what is the real purpose?
Just because they say we need to help them and bring them in is not a good reason.


----------



## peach174

The Politicians can see what is happening yet they want to bring in more and more.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Dutch Leftist politician other day said he wanted someone to assassinate Geert Wilders....has the Leftist POS been arrested? No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> *"Local Labour leader wishes for Wilders death in Tweet*
> 
> *Willem den Hertog, the PvdA leader in Katwijk, wished that PVV leader Geert Wilders would die of a heart attack in a post he distributed through his Twitter account late Thursday morning. Following the commotion they caused, he said the messages should not have been published, and he withdrew his statement.
> 
> Den Hertog’s tweets were in response to Wilders’ statement that if he is assassinated, the PvdA will have his blood on their hands. “I hope that the bullet does not come, but if that bullet comes from the left, then the Netherlands will know that the PvdA letters are written on its side.” Wilders made this statement in response to PvdA Chairman Hans Spekman’s statement calling him a danger to democracy.
> 
> Den Hertog tweeted, “We all hope that Wilders dies of a heart attack in bed (if not between the legs of a left-wing parliamentarian)”, followed by, “But if there is a bullet on the way, then it is big enough to engrave ‘From the grateful Dutch people’ on it”. He concluded: “How many PVVers are now carving ‘PvdA’ on their bullets?”
> 
> As can be expected, the tweets resulted in a storm of angry reactions and retweets. According to Omroep West, Den Hertog was even received a number of threats. So he decided to withdraw his statements: “There is commotion about the tweets I sent about Wilders. Given the reactions, I see that I should not have sent those tweets.”
> 
> Geert Wilders did not reply to the remarks until just after 2:30 p.m. In a tweet from his official account, he wrote, “Shocking message. Maybe now Labour chairman Spekman understands what I meant.” He ended the message with a hashtag that translates to, “bullet from the left,” referring to the Labour party’s leftist political stance."*
> 
> Aren't these Leftists LOVELY people....they ONLY PRETEND to be Holier Than Thou, that's how we know they're POS, they are kidding only the already gullible with they're pretend Peacenik crap.
> 
> The full story at the link below:
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are PVV's policies?
> 
> Ae they as tame as ukip?
> 
> ukip has the same policies as our conservative party in Australia,  the LNP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In uk the left refer to UKIP as the far right. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted this thread re. WTF is up with UKIP the other week, it's addressed to Swagger as I know he is a UKIPer, but my OP address our frustration and really our disgust with Nigel Farage for refusing help because he's afraid of being called names or whatever:
> 
> Swagger re. UKIP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nigel seems slowly but surely to have caved under the accusations of being far right and being treated as though he and his party are the same as the BNP, which is ludicrous. I used to have high hopes for UKIP, now, not so much. It doesn't help that under the current system, 4 million votes only translates into 1 seat.
Click to expand...


Yes, so the questions are:

You either want to be in position to influence or not. So, if answer yes you do....MSM Far-Right Blah Blah....you say Hey FUCK YOU!!!!

In Austria, why you think Government getting hardcore? It's because the Freiheitliche Partei Österreichs - Freedom Party of Austria aka FPÖ are leading polls....so they have to get ready to get hardcore, because they know IF they don't....our party will.

It's perfect situation, our politicians sit there looking sophisticated in well tailored clothing....issuing demands behind scenes, whilst the actual Government just has to agree to demands.

We will easily win next election anyhow, even the Liberal newspapers are now admitting this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

peach174 said:


> What do you think is the real push behind this?
> The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.
> 
> Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
> Any of you got any ideas as to why?
> Why do they want to ruin our Countries?



I would tell you darling....but I fear you wouldn't like it.


----------



## Tilly

peach174 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think is the real push behind this?
> The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.
> 
> Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
> Any of you got any ideas as to why?
> Why do they want to ruin our Countries?
> 
> 
> 
> Perma left wing votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know it's the left, it's our left also that are with them.
> But what is the real purpose?
> Just because they say we need to help them and bring them in is not a good reason.
Click to expand...

Sorry, what I meant was that I think one of the reasons is that because immigrants tend to vote left, the left feel they can stay in power indefinitely if they import enough voters. In fact, the Labour Party of the U.K. Actually admitted to this some years ago.


----------



## peach174

Tilly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think is the real push behind this?
> The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.
> 
> Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
> Any of you got any ideas as to why?
> Why do they want to ruin our Countries?
> 
> 
> 
> Perma left wing votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know it's the left, it's our left also that are with them.
> But what is the real purpose?
> Just because they say we need to help them and bring them in is not a good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was that I think one of the reasons is that because immigrants tend to vote left, the left feel they can stay in power indefinitely if they import enough voters. In fact, the Labour Party of the U.K. Actually admitted to this some years ago.
Click to expand...


Yes the same here also but with illegals from Mexico.
NO there is something else more in this on these Muslims.


----------



## peach174

To me it seems they want to wipe out all of our traditions and nationalism.
What makes us who we are as Americans, British, German, Sweden and so on.
It's like they want a one world of citizens with no nations or something.
It just smacks of real evil to me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

peach174 said:


> The Politicians can see what is happening yet they want to bring in more and more.



Austria and our historical cousins from Slovenia to Hungary to Czech Republic to Slovakia to Lithuania and Latvia, WE are NOT going along with Traitor Merkel's crap anymore.

Two latest news items:

We get ready to SHUT our BORDER and we are going to use army to COMPLETELY STOP Muslim savages entering Macedonia. Not "stem the flow" but stop it.

Austria Will 'Close Border' To Migrants

Traitor Bitch Merkel wants to impose CASHLESS society in Germany, AGAINST German people's wishes....Austria NO way are we doing this PERIOD, we MUST have Constitutional right to pay in cash....our Constitution you see written by Austrians FOR Austrians...."German" Constitution written by Washington DC lawyers in 1946 to be AGAINST GERMAN PEOPLE....a CRIME that will be rectified once Merkel has lets face it, fled the Continent in disgrace.

We Austrians never swallowed the Propaganda, we always were more hardcore than our German cousins, and again, we Austrians eventually are going to have to take control of Germany, a STATE that for Centuries remember was OURS:

Austrians Need Constitutional Right to Pay in Cash, Mahrer Says


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

peach174 said:


> To me it seems they want to wipe out all of our traditions and nationalism.
> What makes us who we are as Americans, British, German, Sweden and so on.
> It's like they want a one world of citizens with no nations or something.
> It just smacks of real evil to me.



Traditions and Nationalism. Patriotism leads to Nationalism.

This is why they must destroy them....it's the actual Nationalism they fear the most. So they flood nations with these alien savages, they want civil wars breaking out, they then will use this as excuse to put in Police State - but a Marxist system, they want you living in Orwell's 1984, as slaves and in constant fear and with NO rights.

So, the two choices are Fascism or Marxism, yes, it's the whole thing being replayed but in piecemeal fashion this time....forget about Democracy, Democracy ceased to really exist a long time ago, it'll all an illusion....the proof is, they are doing this against the peoples wishes and if you resist, you're demonised, is that Democracy?


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and this IS the Feminists fault, they have de-masculinised the males into Metrosexual.
> 
> The Muslim savages, from birth being taught that women are just basically crap with NO rights except to be baby machines, these savage males will take over....UNLESS men who are willing to SHOOT them on the SPOT don't take action.
> 
> It's going to get to point of kill or be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Austrians armed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add in Austria you don't need any paperwork to buy a shot-gun, you only need a simple Hunting License, a good shot-gun only costs €350. Also a brand new Glock only costs about €480....I got another Glock in November 2015 and I paid €460 for it.
> 
> My entire family, including me, are all members of IWÖ (Interessengemeinschaft Liberales Waffenrecht Österreich) this is Austrian version of the American NRA National Rifle Association.
> 
> Also in Austria as well as more guns, people are buying Cross-Bow's and our greatest, loyalist friends Doberman's, Rottweiler's and the Deutscher Schäferhund....we as nation buying more of these dogs.
Click to expand...

The price of the Glock sounds about on par with here, I think the euro is more than our dollar. But they should give Austrians a big break to make sure theirs is the weapon of choice! My first handgun was a Glock 17 but I traded it in on a 1911. Sorry.


----------



## skye

To the OP

Nothing you can do.

Liberal Progressive Sweden is finished, destroyed from inside.

Best thing you can do is to migrate to another country outside Europe.

It is terrible that the wonderful European cultures are being swamped  and replaced by those barbarians stuck in the 7th century.

It's just too sad for words.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

skye said:


> To the OP
> 
> Nothing you can do.
> 
> Liberal Progressive Sweden is finished, destroyed from inside.
> 
> Best thing you can do is to migrate to another country outside Europe.
> 
> It is terrible that the wonderful European cultures are being swamped  and replaced by those barbarians stuck in the 7th century.
> 
> It's just too sad for words.




I'm reminded of Toynbee's famous quote about cultures dying by suicide rather than by murder.

Sweden has a real death wish by the looks of it.


----------



## peach174

Lucy Hamilton said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Politicians can see what is happening yet they want to bring in more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austria and our historical cousins from Slovenia to Hungary to Czech Republic to Slovakia to Lithuania and Latvia, WE are NOT going along with Traitor Merkel's crap anymore.
> 
> Two latest news items:
> 
> We get ready to SHUT our BORDER and we are going to use army to COMPLETELY STOP Muslim savages entering Macedonia. Not "stem the flow" but stop it.
> 
> Austria Will 'Close Border' To Migrants
> 
> Traitor Bitch Merkel wants to impose CASHLESS society in Germany, AGAINST German people's wishes....Austria NO way are we doing this PERIOD, we MUST have Constitutional right to pay in cash....our Constitution you see written by Austrians FOR Austrians...."German" Constitution written by Washington DC lawyers in 1946 to be AGAINST GERMAN PEOPLE....a CRIME that will be rectified once Merkel has lets face it, fled the Continent in disgrace.
> 
> We Austrians never swallowed the Propaganda, we always were more hardcore than our German cousins, and again, we Austrians eventually are going to have to take control of Germany, a STATE that for Centuries remember was OURS:
> 
> Austrians Need Constitutional Right to Pay in Cash, Mahrer Says
Click to expand...



Good for you!
Way to go Austrians.


----------



## peach174

Lucy Hamilton said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me it seems they want to wipe out all of our traditions and nationalism.
> What makes us who we are as Americans, British, German, Sweden and so on.
> It's like they want a one world of citizens with no nations or something.
> It just smacks of real evil to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditions and Nationalism. Patriotism leads to Nationalism.
> 
> This is why they must destroy them....it's the actual Nationalism they fear the most. So they flood nations with these alien savages, they want civil wars breaking out, they then will use this as excuse to put in Police State - but a Marxist system, they want you living in Orwell's 1984, as slaves and in constant fear and with NO rights.
> 
> So, the two choices are Fascism or Marxism, yes, it's the whole thing being replayed but in piecemeal fashion this time....forget about Democracy, Democracy ceased to really exist a long time ago, it'll all an illusion....the proof is, they are doing this against the peoples wishes and if you resist, you're demonised, is that Democracy?
Click to expand...



I totally agree and no it is not Democracy.


----------



## skye

Dogmaphobe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP
> 
> Nothing you can do.
> 
> Liberal Progressive Sweden is finished, destroyed from inside.
> 
> Best thing you can do is to migrate to another country outside Europe.
> 
> It is terrible that the wonderful European cultures are being swamped  and replaced by those barbarians stuck in the 7th century.
> 
> It's just too sad for words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reminded of Toynbee's famous quote about cultures dying by suicide rather than by murder.
> 
> Sweden has a real death wish by the looks of it.
Click to expand...



Yes,      it's hard to argue with that!  ^^^

But you have to wonder why, when the remedy is staring them in the face, they don't do something about it!


----------



## defcon4

Iceweasel said:


> The price of the Glock sounds about on par with here, I think the euro is more than our dollar. But they should give Austrians a big break to make sure theirs is the weapon of choice! *My first handgun was a Glock 17 but I traded it in on a 1911. *Sorry.


I see how you are.....


----------



## defcon4

Freja said:


> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!*


Uh... That may be a problem since the American media is owned by the same people with the same agenda over here as over there....


----------



## defcon4

saveliberty said:


> Our rural community has benefited greatly from highly trained Nigerian doctors.  They have become a great treasure.


You live in Zimbabwe? I thought you were in Michigan...


----------



## defcon4

Freja said:


> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> *So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/*
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...


Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....


----------



## defcon4

The Great Goose said:


> We aren't allowed that stuff in Australia.


You gave up your rights first with registering your guns. Then, years later they knew exactly who, what and where when confiscation came about. Get your rights back... It is not freedom, only free people can "gird the sword"


----------



## defcon4

peach174 said:


> The Politicians can see what is happening yet they want to bring in more and more.


It is not stupidity...it is by design...it is by the PLAN...


----------



## The Great Goose

defcon4 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't allowed that stuff in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> You gave up your rights first with registering your guns. Then, years later they knew exactly who, what and where when confiscation came about. Get your rights back... It is not freedom, only free people can "gird the sword"
Click to expand...

Don't you have to register your guns?


----------



## Alex.

they will not doing anything in the immediate future it is too easy to appease. very short sighted.


----------



## defcon4

The Great Goose said:


> Don't you have to register your guns?


No fucking way!!!! That would lead to confiscation....


----------



## Freja

Hi again!
I skimmed through the pages, I saw Tilly commented about the housing. I'm sad to confirm that is correct... people see their chance to make some serious money on this.
The authorities are desperate to find housing for the refugees, so much that people rent to them for ENORMOUS amount of money each month.
Do you want to know what one (1) refugee costs a month? Up to 60 000 SEK... That's about 7000$ !!!
That is Swedens collective money going into one greedy persons pocket... And that makes them anxious to evict swedes to make room for refugees. Always follow the money...
They don't care who they have to evict, I've heard of cases of families with small children, the elderly, students or even handicapped people.

I guess I'm lucky to have an apartment... today young people still live at home long after finishing school, not cause they want to, choose to or cannot afford to move - it's bcause there simply isn't anything available to purchase/rent.

Last year during fall, we had an explosion of refugees, 10 000 a week !!
It got so acute to find housing that they had to put up huge tents to place the refugees in...
Sweden to erect tents for hundreds of refugees

It is truly madness whats going on...


----------



## Freja

Heres some information that might shock you, it sure shocked me when i found out some years ago...
Försäkringskassan: Invandrarnas bidrag är "22 249 kr per månad och detta är inte skattepliktig inkomst"

Do you know how much refugees that will stay get each month? In just pure money...
A family of 1 adult and 3 children get a total of *22 249 SEK each month... That's about 2650$ !! TAX FREE!!*

*6776 SEK in the introduction benefit *(800$)
*3000 SEK in supplementary introduction *(350$)
*3754 SEK in child support *(450$)
*3819 SEK in maintenance *(450$)
*4 900 SEK in the housing *(580$)
*= 22 249 SEK *(=2650$)

Try comparing that to a full time working swede... I make about 20 500 SEK(=2440$), but then i have to pay taxes of 33%... so I have like 1600$ to live off each month. That's an average pay btw...

_(another thing, I rounded off the numbers. Sometimes up, sometimes down depending on which one was the closest)_


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> *So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/*
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
Click to expand...


Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Heres some information that might shock you, it sure shocked me when i found out some years ago...
> Försäkringskassan: Invandrarnas bidrag är "22 249 kr per månad och detta är inte skattepliktig inkomst"
> 
> Do you know how much refugees that will stay get each month? In just pure money...
> A family of 1 adult and 3 children get a total of *22 249 SEK each month... That's about 2650$ !! TAX FREE!!*
> 
> *6776 SEK in the introduction benefit *(800$)
> *3000 SEK in supplementary introduction *(350$)
> *3754 SEK in child support *(450$)
> *3819 SEK in maintenance *(450$)
> *4 900 SEK in the housing *(580$)
> *= 22 249 SEK *(=2650$)
> 
> Try comparing that to a full time working swede... I make about 20 500 SEK(=2440$), but then i have to pay taxes of 33%... so I have like 1600$ to live off each month. That's an average pay btw...
> 
> _(another thing, I rounded off the numbers. Sometimes up, sometimes down depending on which one was the closest)_



Of course that is disgusting.

Sweden appears to have just descended into absolute insanity, what about this?

*Court Rules Migrants Can Drive Without Licence If They ‘Lost Documents’ En Route*

*"Newly arrived migrants in Sweden can now enjoy two and a half years or more driving without any sort of licence, putting themselves and others at risk, thanks to the judgement of a Swedish court.

The case revolves around the arrest of a 22 year old Bosnian man in September last year, who was caught driving to the pub without a licence by officers. When the man claimed he had lost his licence nine months earlier as he migrated to Sweden but was unable to prove he’d ever had one at all, the case went to court, reports Sweden Radio.

The prosecution called for the man to produce evidence from Bosnia he had ever passed a driving test, but he claimed he is a refugee with “problems” back in his homeland and didn’t want to alert the Bosnian government to where he had escaped to. Acquitting the man, the court said the impetus was on the prosecution to prove he didn’t have a driving licence, rather than on the suspect to prove he did.

Because of Sweden’s driving laws, any migrant who can claim they have lost their driving licence and can’t write home to get a new one sent will now have 12 months grace and legal driving without a licence. With the ‘refugee’ application process now taking upwards of one and a half years in practice individuals will be free to drive without passing a test for two and a half years.

Committing a similar offence, a native Swede could expect fines of thousands of Kronor, or jail time for repeat offenders.

Snip:

This is not the only case in which native Swedes are reduced to the status of second class citizens, paying with their tax money for benefits they have no hope to enjoy. Breitbartreported last year on the decision of Sweden’s nationalised rail network to no longer require migrants to purchase and present train tickets. The policy proved so popular with Sweden’s new population the rail company was even obliged to put on extra trains to cope with demand."

Here's rest of article:

In Sweden, You Can Now Drive Without A Licence... As Long As You're An Immigrant
*
So ALL MIGRANTS, including the Muslim and African savages, can now drive on Swedish roads WITHOUT A DRIVING LICENCE....as the article says NATIVE SWEDES face fine and prison for doing this, AGAIN Traitor Swedish Government flushing Swedes down toilet.

Swedes have NO RIGHTS ANYMORE it seems.


----------



## peach174

Everyone needs to understand the ideology of these Muslims.
Everyone is an infidel who are not Muslims and the Koran tells them they can do as they please to them.
They think it is their right and duty to kill, rape and enslave them.
They are taking over Europe and the rest of the western civilizations in order to make them into Muslim Nations.
It is despicable that the Muslim leaders are using their own people in order to accomplish this and even worse that our Leaders are helping them.


----------



## turzovka

Freja said:


> Hi again!
> I skimmed through the pages, I saw Tilly commented about the housing. I'm sad to confirm that is correct... people see their chance to make some serious money on this.
> The authorities are desperate to find housing for the refugees, so much that people rent to them for ENORMOUS amount of money each month.
> Do you want to know what one (1) refugee costs a month? Up to 60 000 SEK... That's about 7000$ !!!
> That is Swedens collective money going into one greedy persons pocket... And that makes them anxious to evict swedes to make room for refugees. Always follow the money...
> They don't care who they have to evict, I've heard of cases of families with small children, the elderly, students or even handicapped people.
> 
> I guess I'm lucky to have an apartment... today young people still live at home long after finishing school, not cause they want to, choose to or cannot afford to move - it's bcause there simply isn't anything available to purchase/rent.
> 
> Last year during fall, we had an explosion of refugees, 10 000 a week !!
> It got so acute to find housing that they had to put up huge tents to place the refugees in...
> Sweden to erect tents for hundreds of refugees
> 
> It is truly madness whats going on...


Freja,  I really appreciate you sharing your story with us on the sorrows and fears of Sweden.  It is so much more profound and eye opening when someone in that nation gives an account.  I cannot believe our American mainstream media is so uncaring or anti-American that they will not inform our people of the truly alarming situations in Europe and around the world, much less being truly honest about our own scandals.  Instead we get fluff stories on politics, fake concern about scandals, about wars and terroism,  other bland  human interest stories, and meaningless stuff about celebrities.  You would be shocked to realize how narcissistic and uninformed most Americans are.  It is truly sinful.

But if there are leftist governments, global conspiracies, international bankers and power hungry politicians who want to control the world, I still do not understand why they want to do so by destroying Europe and America?  Can’t they find another plan than causing so much terror and war and sorrow?

I wish you well.  I suggest you pursue Christianity if you really want your life to be meaningful and be a of great benefit to others.  That is my perspective.


----------



## peach174

Yes our mainstream media is not reporting on it very much , but;

There has been plenty of reports about it here in America in other news.
‘Youth rioting’ in Sweden? It’s the Muslims, stupid
Sharia in Sweden: New Law Criminalizes Criticism of Islam | Pamela Geller
Shocking: Sweden is now the RAPE capital of the West. Here's why...


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some information that might shock you, it sure shocked me when i found out some years ago...
> Försäkringskassan: Invandrarnas bidrag är "22 249 kr per månad och detta är inte skattepliktig inkomst"
> 
> Do you know how much refugees that will stay get each month? In just pure money...
> A family of 1 adult and 3 children get a total of *22 249 SEK each month... That's about 2650$ !! TAX FREE!!*
> 
> *6776 SEK in the introduction benefit *(800$)
> *3000 SEK in supplementary introduction *(350$)
> *3754 SEK in child support *(450$)
> *3819 SEK in maintenance *(450$)
> *4 900 SEK in the housing *(580$)
> *= 22 249 SEK *(=2650$)
> 
> Try comparing that to a full time working swede... I make about 20 500 SEK(=2440$), but then i have to pay taxes of 33%... so I have like 1600$ to live off each month. That's an average pay btw...
> 
> _(another thing, I rounded off the numbers. Sometimes up, sometimes down depending on which one was the closest)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is disgusting.
> 
> Sweden appears to have just descended into absolute insanity, what about this?
> 
> *Court Rules Migrants Can Drive Without Licence If They ‘Lost Documents’ En Route*
> 
> *"Newly arrived migrants in Sweden can now enjoy two and a half years or more driving without any sort of licence, putting themselves and others at risk, thanks to the judgement of a Swedish court.
> 
> The case revolves around the arrest of a 22 year old Bosnian man in September last year, who was caught driving to the pub without a licence by officers. When the man claimed he had lost his licence nine months earlier as he migrated to Sweden but was unable to prove he’d ever had one at all, the case went to court, reports Sweden Radio.
> 
> The prosecution called for the man to produce evidence from Bosnia he had ever passed a driving test, but he claimed he is a refugee with “problems” back in his homeland and didn’t want to alert the Bosnian government to where he had escaped to. Acquitting the man, the court said the impetus was on the prosecution to prove he didn’t have a driving licence, rather than on the suspect to prove he did.
> 
> Because of Sweden’s driving laws, any migrant who can claim they have lost their driving licence and can’t write home to get a new one sent will now have 12 months grace and legal driving without a licence. With the ‘refugee’ application process now taking upwards of one and a half years in practice individuals will be free to drive without passing a test for two and a half years.
> 
> Committing a similar offence, a native Swede could expect fines of thousands of Kronor, or jail time for repeat offenders.
> 
> Snip:
> 
> This is not the only case in which native Swedes are reduced to the status of second class citizens, paying with their tax money for benefits they have no hope to enjoy. Breitbartreported last year on the decision of Sweden’s nationalised rail network to no longer require migrants to purchase and present train tickets. The policy proved so popular with Sweden’s new population the rail company was even obliged to put on extra trains to cope with demand."
> 
> Here's rest of article:
> 
> In Sweden, You Can Now Drive Without A Licence... As Long As You're An Immigrant
> *
> So ALL MIGRANTS, including the Muslim and African savages, can now drive on Swedish roads WITHOUT A DRIVING LICENCE....as the article says NATIVE SWEDES face fine and prison for doing this, AGAIN Traitor Swedish Government flushing Swedes down toilet.
> 
> Swedes have NO RIGHTS ANYMORE it seems.
Click to expand...

Yes, thats how it is! Isn't that sad? (and dangerous)
.. and all they have to do to get a drivers license is to show them some dirty documents that says they have a drivers license in their home country... and boom, drivers license... FOR FREE!!!
Everything is FREE for them... it is discriminating swedes... but nobody cares, cause if you do, YOU'RE A RACIST!!
I've seen a couple of MENA in cars that drive like they were drunk. But alcohol is forbidden for them... so... 
Something worth mentioning about cars, is that only the best is good enough. Their favourite brand seems to be BMW... my father throws a tantrum everytime he says a MENA in a BMW... he knows more about that brand than I do, so I can't really comment on that. And we are always wondering... how can they afford that? We're speculating that these MENA that has BMWs has the money, they're rich and shouldn't recieve money from us... but they do anyways... 

Recently they started letting all asylum seekers ride on buses and trains for free as well... as for the swedes, we still have to pay.

As for the sharia laws... 4 out of 10 muslims in Denmark wants sharia laws... Sweden doesn't make polls about this, but I suspect it can only be worse, as Denmark has a much more realistic immigration.


----------



## Freja

Another thing I want to adress is the fact that some of you are doubting me. 
*Why do you not believe me when I say I'm swedish? *
You seriously think an american would know this much about immigration politics in Sweden? Ha... that's laughable. Swedes are taught english through the entire school, starting in 4th grade and ending in the university.
The reason why you sometimes see links from swedish websites is because I can't find anything in english about it. So you can use google translate if you care to read it. 

A couple of days ago theres was yet *another murder at an asylum home*... this time one of the seekers was killed. 4 seekers started fighting with knives over some unknown reason... all of them were injured as well.
En död vid bråk på asylboende i Ljusne
I'm going to be honest here... I really don't care if the asylum seekers murder each other. Just throw a bag of knives in there and lock them up... I'm so fed up that as long as the murdered one wasn't a european, I don't care anymore... everywhere MENA people are, theres chaos. Just look at the countries they origin from, all corrupted and cruel. 

And *more sexual assaults/harassments at a bathhouse*. Not ONE of these harassments has EVER been from a swede.
Pojkar anmälda för ofredande på äventyrsbad
I can summarize the text real quick:
3 girls in the lower teens were sexually harassed by 10 "boys" . 2 of them has been caught and was 15 and 17 yrs old. 
The girls claim that the group of boys formed a circle around them, and then rubbed themselves against them.

Yesterday when I read the article, there was another sentence that has now been removed:
_"The boys were brought back to the home"._
And we all know what home they mean... the asylum home.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> *So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/*
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
Click to expand...

awesome, nazi-girl.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Freja said:


> Another thing I want to adress is the fact that some of you are doubting me.
> *Why do you not believe me when I say I'm swedish? *
> You seriously think an american would know this much about immigration politics in Sweden? Ha... that's laughable. Swedes are taught english through the entire school, starting in 4th grade and ending in the university.
> The reason why you sometimes see links from swedish websites is because I can't find anything in english about it. So you can use google translate if you care to read it.
> 
> A couple of days ago theres was yet *another murder at an asylum home*... this time one of the seekers was killed. 4 seekers started fighting with knives over some unknown reason... all of them were injured as well.
> En död vid bråk på asylboende i Ljusne
> I'm going to be honest here... I really don't care if the asylum seekers murder each other. Just throw a bag of knives in there and lock them up... I'm so fed up that as long as the murdered one wasn't a european, I don't care anymore... everywhere MENA people are, theres chaos. Just look at the countries they origin from, all corrupted and cruel.
> 
> And *more sexual assaults/harassments at a bathhouse*. Not ONE of these harassments has EVER been from a swede.
> Pojkar anmälda för ofredande på äventyrsbad
> I can summarize the text real quick:
> 3 girls in the lower teens were sexually harassed by 10 "boys" . 2 of them has been caught and was 15 and 17 yrs old.
> The girls claim that the group of boys formed a circle around them, and then rubbed themselves against them.
> 
> Yesterday when I read the article, there was another sentence that has now been removed:
> _"The boys were brought back to the home"._
> And we all know what home they mean... the asylum home.




If people are not believing you...there is a simple fix to that.
Publicly ask a moderator to confirm you are from Sweden...they can see your IP address and therefore your approximate location.


----------



## Freja

iamwhatiseem said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I want to adress is the fact that some of you are doubting me.
> *Why do you not believe me when I say I'm swedish? *
> You seriously think an american would know this much about immigration politics in Sweden? Ha... that's laughable. Swedes are taught english through the entire school, starting in 4th grade and ending in the university.
> The reason why you sometimes see links from swedish websites is because I can't find anything in english about it. So you can use google translate if you care to read it.
> 
> A couple of days ago theres was yet *another murder at an asylum home*... this time one of the seekers was killed. 4 seekers started fighting with knives over some unknown reason... all of them were injured as well.
> En död vid bråk på asylboende i Ljusne
> I'm going to be honest here... I really don't care if the asylum seekers murder each other. Just throw a bag of knives in there and lock them up... I'm so fed up that as long as the murdered one wasn't a european, I don't care anymore... everywhere MENA people are, theres chaos. Just look at the countries they origin from, all corrupted and cruel.
> 
> And *more sexual assaults/harassments at a bathhouse*. Not ONE of these harassments has EVER been from a swede.
> Pojkar anmälda för ofredande på äventyrsbad
> I can summarize the text real quick:
> 3 girls in the lower teens were sexually harassed by 10 "boys" . 2 of them has been caught and was 15 and 17 yrs old.
> The girls claim that the group of boys formed a circle around them, and then rubbed themselves against them.
> 
> Yesterday when I read the article, there was another sentence that has now been removed:
> _"The boys were brought back to the home"._
> And we all know what home they mean... the asylum home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people are not believing you...there is a simple fix to that.
> Publicly ask a moderator to confirm you are from Sweden...they can see your IP address and therefore your approximate location.
Click to expand...


Alright then! 
Will a moderator check my IP and see which country I'm writing from? But don't mention which city please...


----------



## Freja

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> *So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/*
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
Click to expand...


Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
*They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.

Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.

Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
I'm disgusted by his actions...

*Think before you judge.*


----------



## montelatici

What will happen to Volvo and Ikea?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

montelatici said:


> What will happen to Volvo and Ikea?




Volvo will start equipping all their sedans with surface to air missiles, and Ikea will put out a line of cheap, easy to assemble suicide vests.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> *So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/*
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
Click to expand...


Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> *So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/*
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.
Click to expand...

ach du lieber


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_



  It's happening in America as well.
The 2nd amendment is the only thing keeping the progressives in check.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> I'm sorry your country has been invaded, with the invaders aided and abetted by your government and the EU.   What is happening in Sweden is the reductio ad absurdum of Multicultural Progressivism.
> 
> It's not surprising that the people receiving charity despise those who pay for it.  That's a human failing that is quite common.  Nor is it surprising that your government doesn't care about you. To them, you are serfs.  That is another human failing that is quite common.
> 
> The only hope for Sweden is for people to take care of their own self and community defense, and to overthrow the government.   For those in the U.S., the situation in Sweden is another reason why the 2nd Amendment is so important.



  It's all about bringing down the west to form the one world government the UN is so dead set on achieving.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ach du lieber
Click to expand...


Ach du lieber Gott!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Freja said:


> Haha, you called me a feminist?
> 
> Feminists in Sweden are hypocrites!! They claim to be all about womens rights, and yet, they support Islam. Islam is known all over the world to treat women like a disposable piece of meat.
> They also claim that the rape rates has NOT gone up because of immigration, they say that it's because their campaigns for reporting rapes has been successfull.
> 
> They must be insane...



   And we have the progressives....i'm seeing a pattern.


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ach du lieber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ach du lieber Gott!
Click to expand...

Bier Herzogin


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

peach174 said:


> What do you think is the real push behind this?
> The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.
> 
> Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
> Any of you got any ideas as to why?
> Why do they want to ruin our Countries?



  One world government.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

peach174 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think is the real push behind this?
> The European Countries and America are pushing them into our countries against the peoples will.
> 
> Maybe this was one of the big world agendas at G8 summit.
> Any of you got any ideas as to why?
> Why do they want to ruin our Countries?
> 
> 
> 
> Perma left wing votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know it's the left, it's our left also that are with them.
> But what is the real purpose?
> Just because they say we need to help them and bring them in is not a good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was that I think one of the reasons is that because immigrants tend to vote left, the left feel they can stay in power indefinitely if they import enough voters. In fact, the Labour Party of the U.K. Actually admitted to this some years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the same here also but with illegals from Mexico.
> NO there is something else more in this on these Muslims.
Click to expand...


  Muslims,Mexicans it really doesnt matter.
The idea is to destroy western dominance in the world,whether by over loading social services and increasing the debt to unsustainable level or sending in violent muslims.
     We get the mexicans because they know damn well that a significant portion of Americans would take matters into their own hands if muslim extremist were to start raping and pillaging. 

   The UK gets the violent muslims because they've been neutered with their crazy ass gun laws and their smaller populations make it easier because fewer "refugees" are needed to achieve that goal.


----------



## Alex.

*"Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees*
Published: 16 Feb 2016 08:16 GMT+01:00

 
 
*The Swedish government is considering launching a nationwide course on gender equality, directed at the Nordic country's record-large group of refugees and minors arriving in the country alone.*

Integration has become an increasingly thorny issue in Sweden, a country famed for its openness and gender equality, but which has struggled to accommodate a record number of asylum seekers in the past six months.

“In some countries where unaccompanied children are from, I know that you perhaps have an upbringing that is gender segregated, where girls and boys hardly ever meet each other,” Sweden's children and equality minister Åsa Regnér told the TV4 broadcaster."

Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees

On  a large scale this will be an exercise in futility sucking Sweden further down the rabbit hole.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

peach174 said:


> Everyone needs to understand the ideology of these Muslims.
> Everyone is an infidel who are not Muslims and the Koran tells them they can do as they please to them.
> They think it is their right and duty to kill, rape and enslave them.
> They are taking over Europe and the rest of the western civilizations in order to make them into Muslim Nations.
> It is despicable that the Muslim leaders are using their own people in order to accomplish this and even worse that our Leaders are helping them.



  Muslims taking over is just a symptom of the final goal.
If it wasnt muslims it would be some other ethnic group that hates the west.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ach du lieber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ach du lieber Gott!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bier Herzogin
Click to expand...


Belgien bier....ekelhaft


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Alex. said:


> *"Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees*
> Published: 16 Feb 2016 08:16 GMT+01:00
> 
> 
> 
> *The Swedish government is considering launching a nationwide course on gender equality, directed at the Nordic country's record-large group of refugees and minors arriving in the country alone.*
> 
> Integration has become an increasingly thorny issue in Sweden, a country famed for its openness and gender equality, but which has struggled to accommodate a record number of asylum seekers in the past six months.
> 
> “In some countries where unaccompanied children are from, I know that you perhaps have an upbringing that is gender segregated, where girls and boys hardly ever meet each other,” Sweden's children and equality minister Åsa Regnér told the TV4 broadcaster."
> 
> Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees
> 
> On  a large scale this will be an exercise in futility sucking Sweden further down the rabbit hole.



*The Swedish government is considering launching a nationwide course on gender equality
*
The only thing that would work is neutering the Muslim males. All of them.


----------



## Tilly

Freja in the UK news today:

*REVEALED: How 'totally unprecedented' migrant crisis is pushing Sweden to breaking point*
*SWEDEN has been pushed to breaking point as it struggles to deal with increasing migrant violence and a "totally unprecedented" influx of refugees.*
By LIZZIE STROMME
PUBLISHED: 06:20, Tue, Feb 16, 2016 | UPDATED: 11:08, Tue, Feb 16, 2016







GETTY

Has Sweden’s warm welcome of migrants now backfired? 
Sweden is absorbing the vast majority of the migrants coming to Europe to seek asylum and the country is now in turmoil. 

Violence and crime has swept the nation with police declaring they now have entire areas which are ‘no-go’ zones.

In 2015 alone Sweden, with a population of 9.5million, received over 160 000 asylum applications and the country is expected to take as many as 190,000 refugees, or two per cent of the population, in 2016.

Since the Second World War Sweden has prided itself on helping migrants who cross their borders despite some moves to the political right in recent years. 

But now the once welcoming country has turned into a battle ground where Swedes are afraid to go outside and police are openly attacked by migrants.






GETTY

In 2015 alone Sweden, with a population of 9.5 million, received over 160 000 asylum applications.

In a secret report by Sweden's National Criminal Investigation Service attacks on officers are detailed including police cars being stoned by masked groups.

Some 52 areas have been put on a "blacklist" with some areas being so lawless two cars are sent to every call out.

The report said children aged 12 carry weapons for older criminals and 70 cars and buildings were set on fire in an arson spate last year.

On February 6 Express.co.uk revealed a map with nearly 20 sex attacks that happened in January alone....

REVEALED: How 'totally unprecedented' migrant crisis is pushing Sweden to breaking point


----------



## Freja

Alex. said:


> *"Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees*
> Published: 16 Feb 2016 08:16 GMT+01:00
> 
> 
> 
> *The Swedish government is considering launching a nationwide course on gender equality, directed at the Nordic country's record-large group of refugees and minors arriving in the country alone.*
> 
> Integration has become an increasingly thorny issue in Sweden, a country famed for its openness and gender equality, but which has struggled to accommodate a record number of asylum seekers in the past six months.
> 
> “In some countries where unaccompanied children are from, I know that you perhaps have an upbringing that is gender segregated, where girls and boys hardly ever meet each other,” Sweden's children and equality minister Åsa Regnér told the TV4 broadcaster."
> 
> Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees
> 
> On  a large scale this will be an exercise in futility sucking Sweden further down the rabbit hole.



I read that today... we desperatly need them to understand how to act and respect people in Sweden. But I think that is impossible... They are just too many at the same time!! And some are probably not interested at all, they don't give a shit, so to speak...

By introducing an education like this more or less confirms that they can't live in a modern socitety... they just don't get it. :/
Well, at least educating them might help somewhat...



Tilly said:


> Freja in the UK news today:
> 
> *REVEALED: How 'totally unprecedented' migrant crisis is pushing Sweden to breaking point*
> *SWEDEN has been pushed to breaking point as it struggles to deal with increasing migrant violence and a "totally unprecedented" influx of refugees.*
> By LIZZIE STROMME
> PUBLISHED: 06:20, Tue, Feb 16, 2016 | UPDATED: 11:08, Tue, Feb 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY
> 
> Has Sweden’s warm welcome of migrants now backfired?
> Sweden is absorbing the vast majority of the migrants coming to Europe to seek asylum and the country is now in turmoil.
> 
> Violence and crime has swept the nation with police declaring they now have entire areas which are ‘no-go’ zones.
> 
> In 2015 alone Sweden, with a population of 9.5million, received over 160 000 asylum applications and the country is expected to take as many as 190,000 refugees, or two per cent of the population, in 2016.
> 
> Since the Second World War Sweden has prided itself on helping migrants who cross their borders despite some moves to the political right in recent years.
> 
> But now the once welcoming country has turned into a battle ground where Swedes are afraid to go outside and police are openly attacked by migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY
> 
> In 2015 alone Sweden, with a population of 9.5 million, received over 160 000 asylum applications.
> 
> In a secret report by Sweden's National Criminal Investigation Service attacks on officers are detailed including police cars being stoned by masked groups.
> 
> Some 52 areas have been put on a "blacklist" with some areas being so lawless two cars are sent to every call out.
> 
> The report said children aged 12 carry weapons for older criminals and 70 cars and buildings were set on fire in an arson spate last year.
> 
> On February 6 Express.co.uk revealed a map with nearly 20 sex attacks that happened in January alone....
> 
> REVEALED: How 'totally unprecedented' migrant crisis is pushing Sweden to breaking point



This is indeed what Sweden looks like today... 
I'm shocked to read this, I had not seen it before. Probably cause swedish media NEVER writes about this. Traitors...
Sweden is going down the toilet... it's getting closer and closer to collapsing.

What can be done? Fight back obviously... but how? We swedes have to come together and fight for our rights!! We are going to be hated by politicians and media, but who gives a fuck anymore!? I don't want to live in an Islamic country!!
Islamisation is happening fast as well. They even write arabic on signs nowadays...

We have to demonstrate for a new election of the parliament. Löfven and co. are destroying Sweden!!! We need Jimmie Åkesson to take control, he knows what must be done. But, he is going to have one hell of a mess to clean up...

And the Sweden Democrats are NOT racist. They have economy in mind when they want to decrease immigration. Sweden even has to borrow money and take from the assistance fond (for syria). Isn't that pathetic?


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ach du lieber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ach du lieber Gott!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bier Herzogin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belgien bier....ekelhaft
> 
> View attachment 63663
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees*
> Published: 16 Feb 2016 08:16 GMT+01:00
> 
> 
> 
> *The Swedish government is considering launching a nationwide course on gender equality, directed at the Nordic country's record-large group of refugees and minors arriving in the country alone.*
> 
> Integration has become an increasingly thorny issue in Sweden, a country famed for its openness and gender equality, but which has struggled to accommodate a record number of asylum seekers in the past six months.
> 
> “In some countries where unaccompanied children are from, I know that you perhaps have an upbringing that is gender segregated, where girls and boys hardly ever meet each other,” Sweden's children and equality minister Åsa Regnér told the TV4 broadcaster."
> 
> Sweden eyes gender equality lessons for young refugees
> 
> On  a large scale this will be an exercise in futility sucking Sweden further down the rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that today... we desperatly need them to understand how to act and respect people in Sweden. But I think that is impossible... They are just too many at the same time!! And some are probably not interested at all, they don't give a shit, so to speak...
> 
> By introducing an education like this more or less confirms that they can't live in a modern socitety... they just don't get it. :/
> Well, at least educating them might help somewhat...
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freja in the UK news today:
> 
> *REVEALED: How 'totally unprecedented' migrant crisis is pushing Sweden to breaking point*
> *SWEDEN has been pushed to breaking point as it struggles to deal with increasing migrant violence and a "totally unprecedented" influx of refugees.*
> By LIZZIE STROMME
> PUBLISHED: 06:20, Tue, Feb 16, 2016 | UPDATED: 11:08, Tue, Feb 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY
> 
> Has Sweden’s warm welcome of migrants now backfired?
> Sweden is absorbing the vast majority of the migrants coming to Europe to seek asylum and the country is now in turmoil.
> 
> Violence and crime has swept the nation with police declaring they now have entire areas which are ‘no-go’ zones.
> 
> In 2015 alone Sweden, with a population of 9.5million, received over 160 000 asylum applications and the country is expected to take as many as 190,000 refugees, or two per cent of the population, in 2016.
> 
> Since the Second World War Sweden has prided itself on helping migrants who cross their borders despite some moves to the political right in recent years.
> 
> But now the once welcoming country has turned into a battle ground where Swedes are afraid to go outside and police are openly attacked by migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY
> 
> In 2015 alone Sweden, with a population of 9.5 million, received over 160 000 asylum applications.
> 
> In a secret report by Sweden's National Criminal Investigation Service attacks on officers are detailed including police cars being stoned by masked groups.
> 
> Some 52 areas have been put on a "blacklist" with some areas being so lawless two cars are sent to every call out.
> 
> The report said children aged 12 carry weapons for older criminals and 70 cars and buildings were set on fire in an arson spate last year.
> 
> On February 6 Express.co.uk revealed a map with nearly 20 sex attacks that happened in January alone....
> 
> REVEALED: How 'totally unprecedented' migrant crisis is pushing Sweden to breaking point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is indeed what Sweden looks like today...
> I'm shocked to read this, I had not seen it before. Probably cause swedish media NEVER writes about this. Traitors...
> Sweden is going down the toilet... it's getting closer and closer to collapsing.
> 
> What can be done? Fight back obviously... but how? We swedes have to come together and fight for our rights!! We are going to be hated by politicians and media, but who gives a fuck anymore!? I don't want to live in an Islamic country!!
> Islamisation is happening fast as well. They even write arabic on signs nowadays...
> 
> We have to demonstrate for a new election of the parliament. Löfven and co. are destroying Sweden!!! We need Jimmie Åkesson to take control, he knows what must be done. But, he is going to have one hell of a mess to clean up...
> 
> And the Sweden Democrats are NOT racist. They have economy in mind when they want to decrease immigration. Sweden even has to borrow money and take from the assistance fond (for syria). Isn't that pathetic?
Click to expand...

You are right too many people. I say lop off the head and then reeducate


----------



## Freja

Speaking of educating the asylum seekers...
They are going to have *sex education* as well!!

I'm going to show you the material they are going to use in the classes... I know you don't understand swedish, but just look at the pictures. Homosexual muslim couple? Muslim woman with a white man? And through the whole thing they try to push HBTQ rights on the muslims... (good luck with that)
*HA... the teachers are going to have to use bulletproof vests... lol...*

http://www.rfsu.se/Bildbank/Dokument/Metod-Handledning/Lättare svenska/lektionsunderlag2015web.pdf

One picture bothers me... the picture of the circumsized woman... thats illegal and cruel... I guess what they're going for is "it's OK if you're circumsized". But still... 

All the pictures are like cartoons btw...
But they are so ugly drawn, and it's still disturbing...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that!!
> The other day Sweden sent a plane to Afghanistan (with rejected Afghans) to put them back where they belong. Thing is, Afghanistan refused to accept them back into the country!! Because they have no papers or identification... Only Sweden accept such asylum seekers... It's madness!
> *So they were flown back and we are stuck with them... :/*
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the same with the syrians...
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.
Click to expand...

manners, nazina, manners. you wishing the gustloff fate on refused asylum seekers further highlights your absolutely rotten set of morals.


----------



## MDiver

Rise up and fight.  The sooner the better.


----------



## Gracie

The Great Goose said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
Click to expand...

Goose is a complete idiot. Put her sorry ass on ignore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Speaking of educating the asylum seekers...
> They are going to have *sex education* as well!!
> 
> I'm going to show you the material they are going to use in the classes... I know you don't understand swedish, but just look at the pictures. Homosexual muslim couple? Muslim woman with a white man? And through the whole thing they try to push HBTQ rights on the muslims... (good luck with that)
> *HA... the teachers are going to have to use bulletproof vests... lol...*
> 
> http://www.rfsu.se/Bildbank/Dokument/Metod-Handledning/Lättare svenska/lektionsunderlag2015web.pdf
> 
> One picture bothers me... the picture of the circumsized woman... thats illegal and cruel... I guess what they're going for is "it's OK if you're circumsized". But still...
> 
> All the pictures are like cartoons btw...
> But they are so ugly drawn, and it's still disturbing...



Advice ignore Gracie, she has bizarre mood swings, she's likely to launch attacks on you, also she probably will accuse you of not being Swedish because you have good command of English language. She hates Europeans.

She is ignorant American who probably has no passport and hasn't travelled further than her next State.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose is a complete idiot. Put her sorry ass on ignore.
Click to expand...




 

Advice for you, might be what you need:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Speaking of educating the asylum seekers...
> They are going to have *sex education* as well!!
> 
> I'm going to show you the material they are going to use in the classes... I know you don't understand swedish, but just look at the pictures. Homosexual muslim couple? Muslim woman with a white man? And through the whole thing they try to push HBTQ rights on the muslims... (good luck with that)
> *HA... the teachers are going to have to use bulletproof vests... lol...*
> 
> http://www.rfsu.se/Bildbank/Dokument/Metod-Handledning/Lättare svenska/lektionsunderlag2015web.pdf
> 
> One picture bothers me... the picture of the circumsized woman... thats illegal and cruel... I guess what they're going for is "it's OK if you're circumsized". But still...
> 
> All the pictures are like cartoons btw...
> But they are so ugly drawn, and it's still disturbing...



*"OK if you're circumsized"
*
Uh-oh better be careful Freja, or Gracie might start calling you  a Nazi 
*
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Speaking of educating the asylum seekers...
> They are going to have *sex education* as well!!
> 
> I'm going to show you the material they are going to use in the classes... I know you don't understand swedish, but just look at the pictures. Homosexual muslim couple? Muslim woman with a white man? And through the whole thing they try to push HBTQ rights on the muslims... (good luck with that)
> *HA... the teachers are going to have to use bulletproof vests... lol...*
> 
> http://www.rfsu.se/Bildbank/Dokument/Metod-Handledning/Lättare svenska/lektionsunderlag2015web.pdf
> 
> One picture bothers me... the picture of the circumsized woman... thats illegal and cruel... I guess what they're going for is "it's OK if you're circumsized". But still...
> 
> All the pictures are like cartoons btw...
> But they are so ugly drawn, and it's still disturbing...



If you have to educate men not to rape women, of course such filth don't belong in civilised nation. I mean WTF it's NOT rocket science to understand this.

This is all because Sweden is run by Militant Feminists who have within 10 years succeeded in making Swedish men into Metrosexual testicle free pansies.

REAL men defend the women and children.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> [ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of educating the asylum seekers...
> They are going to have *sex education* as well!!
> 
> I'm going to show you the material they are going to use in the classes... I know you don't understand swedish, but just look at the pictures. Homosexual muslim couple? Muslim woman with a white man? And through the whole thing they try to push HBTQ rights on the muslims... (good luck with that)
> *HA... the teachers are going to have to use bulletproof vests... lol...*
> 
> http://www.rfsu.se/Bildbank/Dokument/Metod-Handledning/Lättare svenska/lektionsunderlag2015web.pdf
> 
> One picture bothers me... the picture of the circumsized woman... thats illegal and cruel... I guess what they're going for is "it's OK if you're circumsized". But still...
> 
> All the pictures are like cartoons btw...
> But they are so ugly drawn, and it's still disturbing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to educate men not to rape women, of course such filth don't belong in civilised nation. I mean WTF it's NOT rocket science to understand this.
> 
> This is all because Sweden is run by Militant Feminists who have within 10 years succeeded in making Swedish men into Metrosexual testicle free pansies.
> 
> REAL men defend the women and children.
Click to expand...

Admittedly, It did take them 60 years and three generations.

Lucy you have a lot of self education to go.  Try Rense, stormfront etc. It takes years to unravel this mystery(because most of the people on those forums are parroting boneheads) But you will find that what you sensing is correct.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose is a complete idiot. Put her sorry ass on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 63841
> 
> Advice for you, might be what you need:
> 
> View attachment 63842
Click to expand...

Me too. I lost my temper so bad last night!


----------



## Gracie

Hello agan Freja. 

In case you have not noticed, Loosey The Nasty Nazi self projects a lot, and totem posts often while she froths at the mouth. As in all message boards, we can only "know" someone via how they post and hope they don't run in to someone that accuses everyone of being a lesbian and drunk, then commences to chase them around drooling at their own Nasty thoughts.

Anyway....I can't imagine Sweden will be able to handle this for very long, so the only thing you CAN do is arm yourselves (even if you have to sneak to do it), stay vigilant, and move around in groups of trusted friends.
Europe has shown much compassion, but the people they have shown it to are not worthy and have no understanding of respect. Their culture is still in the 7th century and it will take more than 20 centuries to make them wake up and know how human beings are supposed to act. They have been bottle fed all that is now that which they are and it will take generations to UNLearn this behavior.

I wish you luck, though.


----------



## Freja

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just dropped them into the middle of Baltic Sea either way to there or to back and claim success....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome, nazi-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!
> *They can be murderers, rapists or terrorists that are fleeing justice from their home country* and seeking protection here, then they can continue to commit the crimes here. Would you want to have them in your country? Would you like to indirectly financially support potential terrorists, rapists and murderers? I don't think so.
> They even throw away their documents, which also is suspicious. They also lie about their age all the freaking time!!
> People without identification should immediatly be thrown out of the country, end of story.
> 
> Btw, did you know that one of the terrorists that was part of the attack in Paris had a swedish passport?
> Paris attacker had fake Swedish passport
> Had Sweden not been so STUPID to let him into the country, this might not have happened. He would at least not have had it that easy to travel and commit the terror attack.
> 
> Heres an example of why they shouldn't be let in.
> This woman interupted this asylum seeker from robbing an elderly woman. Then the asylum seeker started hitting, kicking and spitting on her.
> What makes this worse is that the woman had her two young kids with her...
> This man was deported previously for commiting several crimes, but he got back in - because he didn't have any documents, passport or ID. This system enables people like him to bring chaos into Sweden, several times.
> I'm disgusted by his actions...
> 
> *Think before you judge.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darling he doesn't care, he's typical Leftist Traitor, he probably enjoys hearing of the rapes, he probably jacks himself off each time he hears of another rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> manners, nazina, manners. you wishing the gustloff fate on refused asylum seekers further highlights your absolutely rotten set of morals.
Click to expand...


You just confirmed you're crazy. YOU CAN'T HAVE UNKNOWN PEOPLE POURING INTO YOUR COUNTRY, END OF STORY.
I wonder how happy you would be if jihadists had easy entrance into your country. We have already had one suicide bomber. Again, THINK...
Man sprängde sig själv i Stockholm

*Do you want a few examples of asylum seekers without ID commiting crimes..? I can give you how many you want.*

Heres a few recent examples:
First picture Somali migrant, 15, charged with murder of asylum worker - That "somali boy" has been age tested, he is AT LEAST 18. He lied about his age.

Flyktingpojke misstänks vara 45 år gammal – åtalas för våldtäkt på 12-åring | Växjö Nyheter - 12 yr old boy raped by two "boys" at an asylum home. One of the "boys" is suspected to be up to *45 yrs old*!!!! But he claimed to be 15 yrs... I even have their facebooks in fact. Take a good look at them, do they look 15 to you?
Resul Rahmani | Facebook
Abdul Nazari | Facebook
I can summarize the text if you're too lazy to google translate it.
_12 yr old boy was raped in a field by two other "boy" asylum seekers. He was pushed down into the mud, they threatened him, forced to him arch his back while the rapists had analsex with him. They even filmed parts of the rape, which also makes them guilty of child pornography._

Misstänkt våldtäkt på skola
a "16 yr old boy" raped a girl in SCHOOL. They never mention how old the girl is... she is probably very young... so young they dont dare to mention it. Appearantly she was dragged into the bushes during a break and was raped.

Skräckskolan: "Tjejerna vill det" – här mörkas mängder av sexbrott mot unga flickor, enligt arga föräldrar
Many 14-yr old (swedish) girls have been followed in school by asylum seekers, who claim to be around 17 yrs old. They followed them, told them they were sexy and took pictures of them. The school knew this and even changed the schedule so the girls wouldn't have to be on break at the same time as these "boys". That's all they did. Some teachers excuse this behavior as "boys will be boys" and "the girls want the attention". Yeah, right...

Man åtalas för knivhot på asylboende
An asylum seeker threatened a woman caretaker to death. He said he would slit her throat with a knife.

2015 Ikea stabbing attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
An asylum seeker almost decapitated two people at IKEA. He took a knife from the kitchen department, and selected victims that looked "swedish" and killed them both. Why? Cause he was going to be deported back to ITALY where he had been living for years. He wanted part of Swedens wellfare, didn't get approved, and wanted revenge.

Do you want more?
OK.

Kyrkogården fick saneras
"Gypsies" have been shitting in a graveyard. Yep. For real... previously "Gypsies" have also been shitting in playgrounds.
Zigenska tiggare skiter i allt och bajsar i barnens lekplats

14 övergrepp på badhus i Stockholm – tioåriga tjejer utsatta
Sexual assaults and rapes on bath houses. girls as young as 10 yrs old have been assaulted. IN ALL OF THE CASES IT HAS BEEN ASYLUM SEEKERS ASSAULTING YOUNG GIRLS.  Feel free to use google translate.
Sexuella övergreppen på badhus ökar
Sexuella övergrepp mot två flickor på bad

2016-02-16 21:09, Misshandel, grov, Härnösand
Two asylum seekers got into a fight over pool/biljard. (Yes, they seriously have a pool table at the asylum home). One of the seekers slammed a cup into the others face, he got cuts all over his face.

Asylsökare högg ihjäl kvinna i Säffle
An asylum seeker stabbed his wife to death with a knife. They have two children together.

I have given you lots of examples WHY Sweden needs to take control and send some back!! Or not letting them into the country at all !!!
If you still feel sorry for them, feel free to take some asylum seekers into your own home and baby them. They are mostly "little boys", right?
NO CAUSE THEY LIE !!! We cant trust any of them now!!!
OF COURSE I FEEL SORRY FOR THOSE WHO ARE *REAL* ASYLUM SEEKERS, CAUSE THEY ARE FLEEING THESE PEOPLE THAT ARE LYING THEIR WAY INTO SWEDEN.

Heres a REAL asylum seeker, a woman, speaking up on how men from her home country are suppressing her, IN SWEDEN. I advice you to read it yourself.
Jag kan inte längre vara mig själv här

As a woman, I don't feel safe.
And you dare judge me ?!


----------



## Two Thumbs

you asked for socialism, where the government is in charge of you.

you thought it was your protector

well congrats, you now know your life has no more meaning to them than the weather.  So do as you are told, b/c you asked for tyranny and now you have it.


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.
Click to expand...


It seems like you hate dark skinned people. I wonder why! Did a dark skinned man break your heart or something? If so, get over it  because  hate only makes you weaker not stronger.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vikrant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you hate dark skinned people. I wonder why! Did a dark skinned man break your heart or something? If so, get over because  hate only makes you weak not strong.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't go near a dark skinned man if you gave me all tea in China. Go near as in lowering myself and having so little self-regard that I'd think about screwing one of them.

I'd rather shoot myself.

I don't hate them, I just want them in their own Continents, in this case Africa.

Europa is white and is historically white, we don't do blacks, they don't belong amongst us and never have.


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you hate dark skinned people. I wonder why! Did a dark skinned man break your heart or something? If so, get over because  hate only makes you weak not strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go near a dark skinned man if you gave me all tea in China. Go near as in lowering myself and having so little self-regard that I'd think about screwing one of them.
> 
> I'd rather shoot myself.
> 
> I don't hate them, I just want them in their own Continents, in this case Africa.
> 
> Europa is white and is historically white, we don't do blacks, they don't belong amongst us and never have.
Click to expand...


Now I am convinced that you had a crush on a black man and it did not go well.


----------



## Tresha91203

The Great Goose said:


> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.





The Great Goose said:


> This is why I've given up. No one wants to give up their dominance of men, so therefore other peoples with dominant men will take over.



You're doing it wrong. No one gives dominance or gives it back. It is taken. That's kinda the point. Is it woman's fault she took control and man let her? If he's dominant, why the hell did he let her drive? Now look how lost we are!


----------



## Vikrant

This thread is truly heading towards the twilight zone now.


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you hate dark skinned people. I wonder why! Did a dark skinned man break your heart or something? If so, get over because  hate only makes you weak not strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go near a dark skinned man if you gave me all tea in China. Go near as in lowering myself and having so little self-regard that I'd think about screwing one of them.
> 
> I'd rather shoot myself.
> 
> I don't hate them, I just want them in their own Continents, in this case Africa.
> 
> Europa is white and is historically white, we don't do blacks, they don't belong amongst us and never have.
Click to expand...

Ding ding ding. Loosey rings the Nazi Bell again.


----------



## Vikrant

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you hate dark skinned people. I wonder why! Did a dark skinned man break your heart or something? If so, get over because  hate only makes you weak not strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go near a dark skinned man if you gave me all tea in China. Go near as in lowering myself and having so little self-regard that I'd think about screwing one of them.
> 
> I'd rather shoot myself.
> 
> I don't hate them, I just want them in their own Continents, in this case Africa.
> 
> Europa is white and is historically white, we don't do blacks, they don't belong amongst us and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ding ding ding. Loosey rings the Nazi Bell again.
Click to expand...


It is scary how many hardcore Nazis roam on this board. BTW, good to see you Gracie


----------



## defcon4

Vikrant said:


> This thread is truly heading towards the twilight zone now.


Don't you have to read the Bhagavad Gita or something? It would be more useful, don't you think? Keeping you in the state calmness and peacefulness.


----------



## defcon4

Gracie said:


> Ding ding ding. Loosey rings the Nazi Bell again.


Are you stalking her honey?


----------



## Vikrant

defcon4 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is truly heading towards the twilight zone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have to read the Bhagavad Gita or something? It would be more useful, don't you think? Keeping you in the state calmness and peacefulness.
Click to expand...


Everyone on this thread can benefit from reading Bhagvad Geeta.


----------



## Vikrant

defcon4 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding. Loosey rings the Nazi Bell again.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stalking her honey?
Click to expand...


Are you trying to intimidate her?


----------



## Gracie

defcon4 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding. Loosey rings the Nazi Bell again.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stalking her honey?
Click to expand...

Are you? Seems that you are always where she is, doing your white knight thang.


----------



## Gracie

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you hate dark skinned people. I wonder why! Did a dark skinned man break your heart or something? If so, get over because  hate only makes you weak not strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go near a dark skinned man if you gave me all tea in China. Go near as in lowering myself and having so little self-regard that I'd think about screwing one of them.
> 
> I'd rather shoot myself.
> 
> I don't hate them, I just want them in their own Continents, in this case Africa.
> 
> Europa is white and is historically white, we don't do blacks, they don't belong amongst us and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ding ding ding. Loosey rings the Nazi Bell again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is scary how many hardcore Nazis roam on this board. BTW, good to see you Gracie
Click to expand...

I've noticed quite a few stormfront-style posters lately.


----------



## defcon4

Vikrant said:


> Are you trying to intimidate her?


We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...


----------



## Gracie

I have my own white knight? Cool!
Spear him Sir Vikrant!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sweden anyway? Subsaharn or more to the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Scandinavia....however if Traitor Government not sorted and ALL Non-European savages not deported within 2 years, then within 5 years, the answer to question where is Sweden anyway will be Sweden has been flushed down toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you hate dark skinned people. I wonder why! Did a dark skinned man break your heart or something? If so, get over because  hate only makes you weak not strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go near a dark skinned man if you gave me all tea in China. Go near as in lowering myself and having so little self-regard that I'd think about screwing one of them.
> 
> I'd rather shoot myself.
> 
> I don't hate them, I just want them in their own Continents, in this case Africa.
> 
> Europa is white and is historically white, we don't do blacks, they don't belong amongst us and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ding ding ding. Loosey rings the Nazi Bell again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

defcon4 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to intimidate her?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
> Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...
Click to expand...


I have always been a big fan of Gracie. Nothing new there


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> I have my own white knight? Cool!
> Spear him Sir Vikrant!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to intimidate her?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
> Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...
Click to expand...


Gracie always needs help, as we've noticed recently.


----------



## Vikrant

Gracie said:


> I have my own white knight? Cool!
> Spear him Sir Vikrant!



I shall, my lady, for thy honour


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vikrant said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to intimidate her?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
> Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always been a big fan of Gracie. Nothing new there
Click to expand...


Oh this means:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my own white knight? Cool!
> Spear him Sir Vikrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall, my lady, for thy honour
Click to expand...


Yes my stock responses now are the Idiots one and the Dildo one, just letting you know.


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my own white knight? Cool!
> Spear him Sir Vikrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64102
Click to expand...


You are giving us glimpse of your psyche now  

Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.


----------



## Gracie

Loosey Von Vulgar is in her element.


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to intimidate her?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
> Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always been a big fan of Gracie. Nothing new there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh this means:
> 
> View attachment 64105
Click to expand...


Falling in love with gay men is a recipe for disaster if you are a straight woman. Now that explains your frustration. Stop blaming colored folks for your poor choices.


----------



## defcon4

Vikrant said:


> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.


Actually she is nice but people here, who have no skin in the European invasion, started the name calling with her, then everything went down hill. 
Lucy is sociable, kind and witty when people don't fuck with her with name calling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vikrant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my own white knight? Cool!
> Spear him Sir Vikrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64102
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are giving us glimpse of your psyche now
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
Click to expand...


Gracie has been stalking me for days, including twice getting one of her fellow idiots to begin ENTIRE threads about me. Gracie thus exhibits symptoms of mental instability, but if you want to hitch caboose to The Good Ship Lollipop, go ahead


----------



## Gracie

Her frustration is starting a thread about her brain scan and the docs finding just space.


----------



## Vikrant

defcon4 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she is nice but people here, who have no skin in the European invasion, started the name calling with her, then everything went down hill.
> Lucy is sociable, kind and witty when people don't fuck with her with name calling.
Click to expand...


Your definition of nice needs to be revamped.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vikrant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to intimidate her?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
> Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always been a big fan of Gracie. Nothing new there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh this means:
> 
> View attachment 64105
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Falling in love with gay men is a recipe for disaster if you are a straight woman. Now that explains your frustration. Stop blaming colored folks for your poor choices.
Click to expand...


Huh? As I'm married to a man and have two children your comment shows that you are total idiot, no wonder you like Gracie, birds of feather.


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my own white knight? Cool!
> Spear him Sir Vikrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64102
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are giving us glimpse of your psyche now
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gracie has been stalking me for days, including twice getting one of her fellow idiots to begin ENTIRE threads about me. Gracie thus exhibits symptoms of mental instability, but if you want to hitch caboose to The Good Ship Lollipop, go ahead
Click to expand...

At least I don't need a brain scan to find my brain.
And, I wish I had the power you have bestowed on me on how I get people to start threads about you. Yer an idiot, vulgar, think you are better than anyone else, and in general..a nazi. Truth hurts, "darling". Live with it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vikrant said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she is nice but people here, who have no skin in the European invasion, started the name calling with her, then everything went down hill.
> Lucy is sociable, kind and witty when people don't fuck with her with name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your definition of nice needs to be revamped.
Click to expand...


Unprovoked attacks have been launched on me for several days sweet cheeks, Gracie is basically stalking me and dragging others around with her....she is behind them of course, Gracie being unable to lead from front.


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to intimidate her?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
> Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always been a big fan of Gracie. Nothing new there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh this means:
> 
> View attachment 64105
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Falling in love with gay men is a recipe for disaster if you are a straight woman. Now that explains your frustration. Stop blaming colored folks for your poor choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? As I'm married to a man and have two children your comment shows that you are total idiot, no wonder you like Gracie, birds of feather.
Click to expand...


That even further fuels your frustration. You could not have what you wanted (dark cucumber) and have what you did not want. I pity you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my own white knight? Cool!
> Spear him Sir Vikrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64102
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are giving us glimpse of your psyche now
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gracie has been stalking me for days, including twice getting one of her fellow idiots to begin ENTIRE threads about me. Gracie thus exhibits symptoms of mental instability, but if you want to hitch caboose to The Good Ship Lollipop, go ahead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I don't need a brain scan to find my brain.
> And, I wish I had the power you have bestowed on me on how I get people to start threads about you. Yer an idiot, vulgar, think you are better than anyone else, and in general..a nazi. Truth hurts, "darling". Live with it.
Click to expand...


You are just sad, which I've told you before....I think you must have an orgasm each time you write Nazi, you must have written it at least 100 times in two days.

Your truth isn't truth, it's horsecrap. Oh yes and you're an idiot.

Your brain scan comment shows you're lower than whale shit and just what a nasty fucked up creature you are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vikrant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not intimidated by each other with Grace..
> Gracie you have your  white knight right there...Vicarant is ready to joust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been a big fan of Gracie. Nothing new there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh this means:
> 
> View attachment 64105
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Falling in love with gay men is a recipe for disaster if you are a straight woman. Now that explains your frustration. Stop blaming colored folks for your poor choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? As I'm married to a man and have two children your comment shows that you are total idiot, no wonder you like Gracie, birds of feather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That even further fuels your frustration. You could not have what you wanted (dark cucumber) and have what you did not want. I pity you.
Click to expand...


You are an imbecile.


----------



## Gracie

And your continual vulgar posts show you are the trailer trash you call everyone else that doesn't meet with your ....cough...approval.


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she is nice but people here, who have no skin in the European invasion, started the name calling with her, then everything went down hill.
> Lucy is sociable, kind and witty when people don't fuck with her with name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your definition of nice needs to be revamped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unprovoked attacks have been launched on me for several days sweet cheeks, Gracie is basically stalking me and dragging others around with her....she is behind them of course, Gracie being unable to lead from front.
Click to expand...


You are making some very provocative Nazi posts. You are bound to be called on them.


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been a big fan of Gracie. Nothing new there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this means:
> 
> View attachment 64105
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Falling in love with gay men is a recipe for disaster if you are a straight woman. Now that explains your frustration. Stop blaming colored folks for your poor choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? As I'm married to a man and have two children your comment shows that you are total idiot, no wonder you like Gracie, birds of feather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That even further fuels your frustration. You could not have what you wanted (dark cucumber) and have what you did not want. I pity you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an imbecile.
Click to expand...


... and the grapes are sour


----------



## Gracie

Ok Brainiacs....how low is whale shit? Anyone know? Must be a spec floating around in that skull of hers that pushed a nerve to even come up with such a stupid supposed insult.


----------



## defcon4

Vikrant said:


> Your definition of nice needs to be revamped.


Have at it according to your belief. You are hasty in judgement, maybe you need to read Patanjali, Padmasambhava, Rama Prasad to gain some wisdom. (I did not mention Buddha since that is given)


----------



## Gracie

Vikrant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she is nice but people here, who have no skin in the European invasion, started the name calling with her, then everything went down hill.
> Lucy is sociable, kind and witty when people don't fuck with her with name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your definition of nice needs to be revamped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unprovoked attacks have been launched on me for several days sweet cheeks, Gracie is basically stalking me and dragging others around with her....she is behind them of course, Gracie being unable to lead from front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making some very provocative Nazi posts. You are bound to be called on them.
Click to expand...

Which is exactly why many think she is a Nazi. Actually, I started calling her that after others did. I didn't see it at first, but the more she vomits her vulgarity on anyone OTHER than white or christian...well....I saw the proverbial light. Probably because my eyeballs are connected to whats in my skull, unlike poor loosey who had doctors that found not a damn thing in hers.


----------



## Vikrant

defcon4 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of nice needs to be revamped.
> 
> 
> 
> Have at it according to your belief. You are hasty in judgement, maybe you need to read Patanjali, Padmasambhava, Rama Prasad to gain some wisdom. (I did not mention Buddha since that is given)
Click to expand...


I have given her benefit of doubt on many occasions. As a matter of fact, this is the first time I have called her on her Nazi rants.


----------



## Gracie

Me too, Vikrant. In the Brain Scan thread, I asked after her. Now look at us. Didn't take long for Loosey's true colors to shine through. Probably due to all that space in her head.


----------



## Vikrant

Gracie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she is nice but people here, who have no skin in the European invasion, started the name calling with her, then everything went down hill.
> Lucy is sociable, kind and witty when people don't fuck with her with name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your definition of nice needs to be revamped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unprovoked attacks have been launched on me for several days sweet cheeks, Gracie is basically stalking me and dragging others around with her....she is behind them of course, Gracie being unable to lead from front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making some very provocative Nazi posts. You are bound to be called on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why many think she is a Nazi. Actually, I started calling her that after others did. I didn't see it at first, but the more she vomits her vulgarity on anyone OTHER than white or christian...well....I saw the proverbial light. Probably because my eyeballs are connected to whats in my skull, unlike poor loosey who had doctors that found not a damn thing in hers.
Click to expand...


You are correct. This is the first time I myself realized that this woman is a mad Nazi.


----------



## defcon4

Vikrant said:


> You are correct. This is the first time I myself realized that this woman is a mad Nazi.


Well kids, time flies when having a good time doesn't it? That means... I would love to hang out with you a little longer but it is my bed time. Sleep well and don't dream with the devil and shit... he will come for you on due time if you keep begging for it....


----------



## Gracie

I'm going to be MIA for awhile. Amazing Race is on...BBL!


----------



## Vikrant

defcon4 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. This is the first time I myself realized that this woman is a mad Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Well kids, time is flies when having a good time doesn't it? That means... I would love to hang out with you a little longer but it is my bed time. Sleep well and don't dream with the devil and shit... he will come for you on due time if you keep begging for it....
Click to expand...


Now you are down to threats and intimidation. Try being human for once. It will go a long way.


----------



## Vikrant

Gracie said:


> I'm going to be MIA for awhile. Amazing Race is on...BBL!



Same here. Good night, Gracie! 

I usually try not to get involved in these nastiness but sometimes it is hard to watch people spew hate without saying something.


----------



## defcon4

Vikrant said:


> Now you are down to threats and intimidation. Try being human for once. It will go a long way.


I am not threatening nor I am intimidating.  If somebody knows, you ought to know what I meant. Gather up good things and you may be able to pay off some of your debt you accumulated. Less you have to pay off next time around. Be kind and convince people with kindness and patience. Many on this board claim to have a certain degree of wisdom from the ancients but it is not manifested in any way based on their posts thus remains an empty claim.


----------



## Gracie

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be MIA for awhile. Amazing Race is on...BBL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Good night, Gracie!
> 
> I usually try not to get involved in these nastiness but sometimes it is hard to watch people spew hate without saying something.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Commerical's over......back to AR!


----------



## Toro

European aristocracy ain't what it used to be.


Oh, wait.  I got that wrong.  It's exactly what it's always been.


----------



## Toro

Freja said:


> Would you like to have people without identification pouring into your country? Are you crazy? They can be litterally ANYONE!!



Agreed.

But that doesn't mean this is acceptable either.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yes, put them all in dis-used cruise liners, sail them into Baltic....then torpedo the cruise liners....repeat process until problem solved.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> So, the two choices are Fascism or Marxism, yes, it's the whole thing being replayed but in piecemeal fashion this time....forget about Democracy, Democracy ceased to really exist a long time ago, it'll all an illusion





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yes like General Pinochet and the Argentines....they knew how to deal with Marxist filth....so this is how Muslim savages should be dealt with.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Which is why the Government and MSM are Traitors....historically Europa deals with Traitors when a Strong Man takes control.



Seems pretty Nazi-ish to me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

defcon4 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you can do better than a dildo if you can just be a nicer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she is nice but people here, who have no skin in the European invasion, started the name calling with her, then everything went down hill.
> Lucy is sociable, kind and witty when people don't fuck with her with name calling.
Click to expand...

She is a nazi nut job. The worst kind of white trash that lives on the margins of European culture.


----------



## Iceweasel

Tommy Tainant said:


> lives on the margins of European culture.


But probably saying what a lot of people think.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> lives on the margins of European culture.
> 
> 
> 
> But probably saying what a lot of people think.
Click to expand...

You would need to quantify "a lot".
The KKK have some numbers but you would not describe them as "a lot" when you consider all of US society.


----------



## Iceweasel

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> lives on the margins of European culture.
> 
> 
> 
> But probably saying what a lot of people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would need to quantify "a lot".
> The KKK have some numbers but you would not describe them as "a lot" when you consider all of US society.
Click to expand...

We were discussing Europe. And no, I don't need to qualify anything for some stupid asshole on the internet.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> lives on the margins of European culture.
> 
> 
> 
> But probably saying what a lot of people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would need to quantify "a lot".
> The KKK have some numbers but you would not describe them as "a lot" when you consider all of US society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were discussing Europe. And no, I don't need to qualify anything for some stupid asshole on the internet.
Click to expand...

Ok then, no she doesnt. She speaks for a tiny minority of people who still think that Hitler was a good bloke.


----------



## Iceweasel

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> lives on the margins of European culture.
> 
> 
> 
> But probably saying what a lot of people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would need to quantify "a lot".
> The KKK have some numbers but you would not describe them as "a lot" when you consider all of US society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were discussing Europe. And no, I don't need to qualify anything for some stupid asshole on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, no she doesnt. She speaks for a tiny minority of people who still think that Hitler was a good bloke.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen her say that. But I have seen you talk a lot of bullshit. I watch Deutsche Welle, Skynews and Euronews and there are many upset with what's going on. Your inability or unwillingness to see it changes nothing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> lives on the margins of European culture.
> 
> 
> 
> But probably saying what a lot of people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would need to quantify "a lot".
> The KKK have some numbers but you would not describe them as "a lot" when you consider all of US society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were discussing Europe. And no, I don't need to qualify anything for some stupid asshole on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, no she doesnt. She speaks for a tiny minority of people who still think that Hitler was a good bloke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen her say that. But I have seen you talk a lot of bullshit. I watch Deutsche Welle, Skynews and Euronews and there are many upset with what's going on. Your inability or unwillingness to see it changes nothing.
Click to expand...

Not many of them want to see people put into a ship and then bomb them. There is a difference between legitimate concerns over immigration and a blanket hatred of migrants.


----------



## Iceweasel

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> But probably saying what a lot of people think.
> 
> 
> 
> You would need to quantify "a lot".
> The KKK have some numbers but you would not describe them as "a lot" when you consider all of US society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were discussing Europe. And no, I don't need to qualify anything for some stupid asshole on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, no she doesnt. She speaks for a tiny minority of people who still think that Hitler was a good bloke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen her say that. But I have seen you talk a lot of bullshit. I watch Deutsche Welle, Skynews and Euronews and there are many upset with what's going on. Your inability or unwillingness to see it changes nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not many of them want to see people put into a ship and then bomb them. There is a difference between legitimate concerns over immigration and a blanket hatred of migrants.
Click to expand...

Sounds like Europe is having a serious problem, lots of gals getting raped. I don't take the tough talk seriously, I've seen worse from our beloved libs here.


----------



## Toro

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> lives on the margins of European culture.
> 
> 
> 
> But probably saying what a lot of people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would need to quantify "a lot".
> The KKK have some numbers but you would not describe them as "a lot" when you consider all of US society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were discussing Europe. And no, I don't need to qualify anything for some stupid asshole on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, no she doesnt. She speaks for a tiny minority of people who still think that Hitler was a good bloke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen her say that. But I have seen you talk a lot of bullshit. I watch Deutsche Welle, Skynews and Euronews and there are many upset with what's going on. Your inability or unwillingness to see it changes nothing.
Click to expand...


She was pining in this thread for Latin American dictators who murdered several thousands of their own citizens and committed crimes against humanity, as well as positively recalling the past for a strong man to deal with "traitors" to their nation, a not-too-subtle reference to Hitler.  

That's different than saying "We have too much immigration."


----------



## Militants

Feminism.

But I like it.

Voite third.


----------



## Freja

A new law will apply tomorrow in Sweden that forces counties and cities to take in refugees.
New refugee distribution law goes into effect Tuesday - Radio Sweden

_"The new law means that no municipality will be able to refuse taking in refugees who have received a residence permit and who must move out of the Migration Agency's accommodation facilities."_

This means that they have to somehow come up with housing, food, health care, schools etc. for every refugee they are forced to take in, even if they say they don't have the resources. So the counties/cities must magically make it work... or face a hefty fine.
And don't expect the refugees to accept to just get the most basal things... they will want fast Wifi, smartphones, HD TV, fancy clothing and shoes... then they will probably complain about the food and how dirty the housing is. Cause you know, they can't clean themselves - that would be horribly racist to ask of them!

Nothing surprises me anymore. I knew this would happen...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Daily Mail slammed by Swedish embassy for running ‘propaganda campaign’ against refugees

Hmmm, the bigots paper given a slap.


----------



## Socratesrevenge

The end goal is white genocide.







White Genocide in Sweden - White GeNOcide Project


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> A new law will apply tomorrow in Sweden that forces counties and cities to take in refugees.
> New refugee distribution law goes into effect Tuesday - Radio Sweden
> 
> _"The new law means that no municipality will be able to refuse taking in refugees who have received a residence permit and who must move out of the Migration Agency's accommodation facilities."_
> 
> This means that they have to somehow come up with housing, food, health care, schools etc. for every refugee they are forced to take in, even if they say they don't have the resources. So the counties/cities must magically make it work... or face a hefty fine.
> And don't expect the refugees to accept to just get the most basal things... they will want fast Wifi, smartphones, HD TV, fancy clothing and shoes... then they will probably complain about the food and how dirty the housing is. Cause you know, they can't clean themselves - that would be horribly racist to ask of them!
> 
> Nothing surprises me anymore. I knew this would happen...



As we've said for months, the intention is the Genocide of White People, and FORCING ALL municipalities to take in the Muslim so-called "refugees" meets the Genocide definition written by the UN:

UN CONVENTION ON THE PREVENTION & PUNISHMENT OF THE CRIME OF GENOCIDE 1948

Article 2:

In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:

(a) Killing members of the group;
*(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;*
*(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;*
(d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
(e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.

Article 2 above states that while 'killing members of a group' (a) is clearly genocide, the others on the list, b, c, d and e, also meet the UN definition of genocide.

Article 2b and Article 2c most definately  apply to the present situation being committed upon White people by the UN, the EU, the USA and all participating Third World nations, this includes ALL politicians AND officials who are COMPLETELY NOW in breach of Article 2b and Article 2c of this UN Convention....no doubt about it Article 2b and Article 2c will certainly lead to Article 2a - The killing of members of this group ie. the ethnic White Swedes.

You cannot put these feral, savages into a decent society like Sweden and FORCE them into EVERY area of Sweden and NOT expect the feral, savages to do what they do in their own savage nations - gang-rape and kill.

The quickest way to make these "less diverse" areas of Sweden more "diverse" and Multicultural is to fill them up with more and more Muslims and Sub-Saharan Africans until they are the majority. Genocide.

Multiculturalism is a code word for White Genocide.

The below link, people should read Article 4 and Article 6....because the pendulum WILL swing BEFORE they can complete their evils plans....and then the Traitors rightly will be dealt with under Article 4 and Article 6:

Convention on Genocide


----------



## theHawk

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_



I visited Stockholm a few years back, it was a really nice place. 

Quite disturbing to hear what is really going on there.  The progressives seem to be in complete power there.  Progressives have an Agenda to destroy everything that is white and Christian.  They claim to believe in women's rights, and religious freedom, yet the defend Islam no matter how barbaric they are.  Islam is the most oppressive ideology, it's followers are the most bigoted and intolerant people on the planet.  Islam is just as bad as Nazism, if not worse.  Just point that out anytime some idiot progressive defends them.


----------



## Militants

theHawk said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I visited Stockholm a few years back, it was a really nice place.
> 
> Quite disturbing to hear what is really going on there.  The progressives seem to be in complete power there.  Progressives have an Agenda to destroy everything that is white and Christian.
Click to expand...


Progessive types are who in real. No answer me on other topic about this types.


----------



## theHawk

Kipper said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I visited Stockholm a few years back, it was a really nice place.
> 
> Quite disturbing to hear what is really going on there.  The progressives seem to be in complete power there.  Progressives have an Agenda to destroy everything that is white and Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progessive types are who in real. No answer me on other topic about this types.
Click to expand...


Sorry but I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## Freja

I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden

They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do... 

I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?

I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.


----------



## theHawk

Freja said:


> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.



Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
Click to expand...


I've got guns, from revolvers to shotguns, they're in my home nation of course....but as Mr. Lucy and I belong to a Gun Club in England, we also have guns here.

Millions of Austrians have guns, also Sweden has about 4 million people who own a gun, I'm not sure where the Swedes must keep their guns though ie. Gun Club or where?


----------



## Maggdy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got guns, from revolvers to shotguns, they're in my home nation of course....but as Mr. Lucy and I belong to a Gun Club in England, we also have guns here.
> 
> Millions of Austrians have guns, also Sweden has about 4 million people who own a gun, I'm not sure where the Swedes must keep their guns though ie. Gun Club or where?
Click to expand...


In my opinion, is not a good idea to gun laws. 

1. The assailant is remove from your hand the gun, and it attack to you with the your gun.

2. Idiots can not use it function properly. 

For example: Russian Roulette with semi-automatic gun leaves 1 teen shot in head, 1 teen jailed

.... that day when a group of teens were hanging out in front of an apartment talking about playing Russian Roulette with a semi-automatic handgun.

Tuscaloosa Metro Homicide Lt. Kip Hart said 19-year-old Trizell Spencer pulled out a gun, pointed it at a 16-year-old boy and pulled the trigger, according to the victim and witnesses.

The victim, who said he didn't want to play, was shot in the head and is still recovering from significant injuries. Hart said he is expected to survive.

Spencer is charged with attempted murder. He is in the Tuscaloosa County...

Russian Roulette with semi-automatic gun leaves 1 teen shot in head, 1 teen jailed


----------



## Freja

theHawk said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
Click to expand...


Sadly, all potentionally deadly weapons are illegal. That includes guns, brass knuckles, knifes... anything sharp really. Even a pocket knife is illegal to carry.
Swedes are only allowed to have defense sprays, and that is not even pepperspray... which is also illegal to carry, btw. Only police are allowed to carry pepperspray. The defense sprays just irritate the eyes and color the skin bright red, the red paint wont wash off for days so the attacker should be easier to find.
So we are pretty much defenseless should somebody attack with a weapon. 

Yesterday a 16-year old girl was attacked and brutally beaten by 3 men. *Totally unprovoked*... !!
She describes them as 20-25 yrs of age and with a "foreign appearance".
She was so severly injured that she now has lost sense in both her legs.
Sophie, 16, överfölls av tre okända män

I hope she recovers fully...


----------



## theHawk

Freja said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, all potentionally deadly weapons are illegal. That includes guns, brass knuckles, knifes... anything sharp really. Even a pocket knife is illegal to carry.
> Swedes are only allowed to have defense sprays, and that is not even pepperspray... which is also illegal to carry, btw. Only police are allowed to carry pepperspray. The defense sprays just irritate the eyes and color the skin bright red, the red paint wont wash off for days so the attacker should be easier to find.
> So we are pretty much defenseless should somebody attack with a weapon.
> 
> Yesterday a 16-year old girl was attacked and brutally beaten by 3 men. *Totally unprovoked*... !!
> She describes them as 20-25 yrs of age and with a "foreign appearance".
> She was so severly injured that she now has lost sense in both her legs.
> Sophie, 16, överfölls av tre okända män
> 
> I hope she recovers fully...
Click to expand...


Holy crap, not even knives or pepper spray?  Sounds like women should leave the country until politicians pull their heads out of their ass.


----------



## Freja

theHawk said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, all potentionally deadly weapons are illegal. That includes guns, brass knuckles, knifes... anything sharp really. Even a pocket knife is illegal to carry.
> Swedes are only allowed to have defense sprays, and that is not even pepperspray... which is also illegal to carry, btw. Only police are allowed to carry pepperspray. The defense sprays just irritate the eyes and color the skin bright red, the red paint wont wash off for days so the attacker should be easier to find.
> So we are pretty much defenseless should somebody attack with a weapon.
> 
> Yesterday a 16-year old girl was attacked and brutally beaten by 3 men. *Totally unprovoked*... !!
> She describes them as 20-25 yrs of age and with a "foreign appearance".
> She was so severly injured that she now has lost sense in both her legs.
> Sophie, 16, överfölls av tre okända män
> 
> I hope she recovers fully...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, not even knives or pepper spray?  Sounds like women should leave the country until politicians pull their heads out of their ass.
Click to expand...


Nope... not even that...  We are basically defenseless... 
However... weapons for self protection hasnt been needed in Sweden since probably the 60s or 70s, at least... 
But now, in the Sweden of today... we need to arm ourselves somehow... even if its illegal...im considering brass knuckles and then teaching myself some boxing... you will need some fighting skill to survive this hellhole. 
i think brass knuckles and some boxing experience could be a powerful weapon when they attack in groups , trying to gangrape a woman... they never know whats coming to them... those bastards!!! 

Yeah, I've been contemplating to leave sweden for good, and let them selfdestruct.... I'm considering Norway, our languages are very much alike, and the culture in Norway is what Sweden once had...and lets not forget "GREAT and SAFE" and the politicians there arent clowns that only care for the asylum seekers. Sweden Democrats was excluded from the parliament even though they were the third largest party, all other parties refused to work with them. Isn't that unbelievable?! *And is that democracy? NO!!!*
Sweden is destroyed for ever...


----------



## Freja

I have to tell you something.... this upset me in so many different ways... 
Nathalie, 29, om överfallet: De ropade "svenska hora" och skar sönder mitt bröst

In the beginning of this month, a 29 yr old woman was assaulted by 3-4 arabic men (30-35 yrs of age). They push her to the ground, then drag her by her hair into an alley, they start beating her in the face and head. She recieved such hard blows to the head that she was in and out of consciousness. She fought back as hard as she could, but they were too many for her. They pinned her down and cut her chest!!
During the entire assault the men were shouting things like: "swedish whore! "swedish bitch!" and "c*nt" at her.
When she finally became clear in mind and conscious, she noticed that her clothes were shredded and torn off. When she sees that the men are taking their pants off, she makes a run for it and the men follow. Luckily she finds her boyfriend outdoors on the street, and the arabic men gives up.

She doesn't remember everything that happened... but when investigating her face and body. She can see that her face was swollen and bruised. Her hands are badly bruised and swollen, she had blood underneath her fingernails as she had scratched her attackers. Her arms are bruised where the attackers had pinned her down. The attackers also cut her chest/boob with what she thinks could have been a stanley knife, or a razorblade, as the cuts are thin and very deep.

It has been reported to the police. But she has tried to contact them several times again as she thinks its possible her friends might have seen the arabic mens faces when they got on the bus, as the gang had been standing there previously. But police doesnt care... not even when she tried to contact them about additional injuries she found later on.
Pathetic police work !!!

*Swedish mainstream media reported the following: *
_"The report came in around 11 at night on tuesday. The woman says in her report that she has been stalked by 3-4 younger men when she was out in *city*. She was pulled into an alley. She managed to get away and ran home to a friend.
- It says in the report that her jacket has been shredded as well as other clothing.
The attack has been classified as a try to commit rape or physical abuse."
Misstänkt våldtäktsförsök i Nora_

Thats it.
SO UNBELIEVABLY PATHETIC OF MAINSTREAM MEDIA!!!! 
Everything to hide the obvious... that the crime was commited by muslims. What makes this case extra special to hide from swedes are what they were shouting at her while committing the horrific act: "SWEDISH WHORE!".
Once again, swedish media proves how shit they are. They didn't even write about how injured she was... Appearantly they need to hide that as well from the swedes...

I hope the girl will recover fully soon, and that it won't leave too visible scarring... 
And that the attackers are caught and deported from the country immediatly!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, all potentionally deadly weapons are illegal. That includes guns, brass knuckles, knifes... anything sharp really. Even a pocket knife is illegal to carry.
> Swedes are only allowed to have defense sprays, and that is not even pepperspray... which is also illegal to carry, btw. Only police are allowed to carry pepperspray. The defense sprays just irritate the eyes and color the skin bright red, the red paint wont wash off for days so the attacker should be easier to find.
> So we are pretty much defenseless should somebody attack with a weapon.
> 
> Yesterday a 16-year old girl was attacked and brutally beaten by 3 men. *Totally unprovoked*... !!
> She describes them as 20-25 yrs of age and with a "foreign appearance".
> She was so severly injured that she now has lost sense in both her legs.
> Sophie, 16, överfölls av tre okända män
> 
> I hope she recovers fully...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, not even knives or pepper spray?  Sounds like women should leave the country until politicians pull their heads out of their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... not even that...  We are basically defenseless...
> However... weapons for self protection hasnt been needed in Sweden since probably the 60s or 70s, at least...
> But now, in the Sweden of today... we need to arm ourselves somehow... even if its illegal...im considering brass knuckles and then teaching myself some boxing... you will need some fighting skill to survive this hellhole.
> i think brass knuckles and some boxing experience could be a powerful weapon when they attack in groups , trying to gangrape a woman... they never know whats coming to them... those bastards!!!
> 
> Yeah, I've been contemplating to leave sweden for good, and let them selfdestruct.... I'm considering Norway, our languages are very much alike, and the culture in Norway is what Sweden once had...and lets not forget "GREAT and SAFE" and the politicians there arent clowns that only care for the asylum seekers. Sweden Democrats was excluded from the parliament even though they were the third largest party, all other parties refused to work with them. Isn't that unbelievable?! *And is that democracy? NO!!!*
> Sweden is destroyed for ever...
Click to expand...


I'm sorry for Sweden, but it's your Traitor Government and the Leftism that has polluted your ENTIRE society....this could have been prevented, but Leftist Sweden wanted this savage filth in to prove how LIBERAL Sweden is....you reap what you sow.

The difference between Leftist Sweden and Mr. Lucy's nation Norway, the latter don't want Multiculturalism, so Sweden is now sunk....my Brother-in-Law works in Norwegian Government, he's a Private Secretary to a Government Minister, who I'm not naming obviously....however Norwegian Government has plan formed for when Sweden collapses completely, Norway seals border and is willing to enforce the border with troops and ALL what they refer to as "Swedish refugees"....ie. native Swedes are not going to be allowed to flee chaos into Norway....Norway doesn't want Leftist Swedes in Norway.

It's brutal, but I'm sorry the Swedes are going to be left to their own fate, sometimes people need to be taught lesson for being so pathologically altruistic.

The difference between Sweden and Norway....even though it's OBVIOUS, for those who don't know Flags, Sweden is top of this picture and the contrast with BEAUTIFUL native Norwegian girls, white, blonde, proud, pristine and future Mothers of Nordic children that LOOK like them and NOT like the Swedes future of half-Muslim savage kidlets and half-African savage kidlets....kidlets created either through sexual consent by filthy Traitor Swedish whores OR more likely kidlets created through FORCED RAPE of ethnic Swedish women.


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> I have to tell you something.... this upset me in so many different ways...
> Nathalie, 29, om överfallet: De ropade "svenska hora" och skar sönder mitt bröst
> 
> In the beginning of this month, a 29 yr old woman was assaulted by 3-4 arabic men (30-35 yrs of age). They push her to the ground, then drag her by her hair into an alley, they start beating her in the face and head. She recieved such hard blows to the head that she was in and out of consciousness. She fought back as hard as she could, but they were too many for her. They pinned her down and cut her chest!!
> During the entire assault the men were shouting things like: "swedish whore! "swedish bitch!" and "c*nt" at her.
> When she finally became clear in mind and conscious, she noticed that her clothes were shredded and torn off. When she sees that the men are taking their pants off, she makes a run for it and the men follow. Luckily she finds her boyfriend outdoors on the street, and the arabic men gives up.
> 
> She doesn't remember everything that happened... but when investigating her face and body. She can see that her face was swollen and bruised. Her hands are badly bruised and swollen, she had blood underneath her fingernails as she had scratched her attackers. Her arms are bruised where the attackers had pinned her down. The attackers also cut her chest/boob with what she thinks could have been a stanley knife, or a razorblade, as the cuts are thin and very deep.
> 
> It has been reported to the police. But she has tried to contact them several times again as she thinks its possible her friends might have seen the arabic mens faces when they got on the bus, as the gang had been standing there previously. But police doesnt care... not even when she tried to contact them about additional injuries she found later on.
> Pathetic police work !!!
> 
> *Swedish mainstream media reported the following: *
> _"The report came in around 11 at night on tuesday. The woman says in her report that she has been stalked by 3-4 younger men when she was out in *city*. She was pulled into an alley. She managed to get away and ran home to a friend.
> - It says in the report that her jacket has been shredded as well as other clothing.
> The attack has been classified as a try to commit rape or physical abuse."
> Misstänkt våldtäktsförsök i Nora_
> 
> Thats it.
> SO UNBELIEVABLY PATHETIC OF MAINSTREAM MEDIA!!!!
> Everything to hide the obvious... that the crime was commited by muslims. What makes this case extra special to hide from swedes are what they were shouting at her while committing the horrific act: "SWEDISH WHORE!".
> Once again, swedish media proves how shit they are. They didn't even write about how injured she was... Appearantly they need to hide that as well from the swedes...
> 
> I hope the girl will recover fully soon, and that it won't leave too visible scarring...
> And that the attackers are caught and deported from the country immediatly!!


The police and governmental policies have let this woman and the rest of Swedish society down.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a great article on Daily Mail. The website has earlier been accused(by swedish media) of conspiracy against Sweden... for writing the truth, I guess...
> Here they are writing the truth again. This is Sweden today...
> Migrant attacks and a conspiracy to hide the truth in Sweden
> 
> They mentioned that many swedish women have been molested. When I was 16-17 yrs old, I was molested on the bus by an arabic man (between 30-35 yrs of age). He tried to persuade me to come with him to his home country, he said that he would purchase everything I wanted if I did. He tried to kiss me on the lips, forced me to hold hands with him and he put his hand on the inside of my thigh and held it there for a long time... I was wearing a skirt and I tried to squeeze my thighs together to keep his hand from migrating up.
> He stalked me for hours after finally arriving in the city before he gave up... I stayed in areas where there was alot of people to be on the safe side. I was so scared and didn't know what to do...
> 
> I wish I would have had my defense spray back then... Maybe I would have had the guts to tell him off if I did.
> Who knows what he was planning on doing if I had followed him to his home country?
> 
> I've experience a few more alarming incidents involving arabic men, I might write about that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, all potentionally deadly weapons are illegal. That includes guns, brass knuckles, knifes... anything sharp really. Even a pocket knife is illegal to carry.
> Swedes are only allowed to have defense sprays, and that is not even pepperspray... which is also illegal to carry, btw. Only police are allowed to carry pepperspray. The defense sprays just irritate the eyes and color the skin bright red, the red paint wont wash off for days so the attacker should be easier to find.
> So we are pretty much defenseless should somebody attack with a weapon.
> 
> Yesterday a 16-year old girl was attacked and brutally beaten by 3 men. *Totally unprovoked*... !!
> She describes them as 20-25 yrs of age and with a "foreign appearance".
> She was so severly injured that she now has lost sense in both her legs.
> Sophie, 16, överfölls av tre okända män
> 
> I hope she recovers fully...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, not even knives or pepper spray?  Sounds like women should leave the country until politicians pull their heads out of their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... not even that...  We are basically defenseless...
> However... weapons for self protection hasnt been needed in Sweden since probably the 60s or 70s, at least...
> But now, in the Sweden of today... we need to arm ourselves somehow... even if its illegal...im considering brass knuckles and then teaching myself some boxing... you will need some fighting skill to survive this hellhole.
> i think brass knuckles and some boxing experience could be a powerful weapon when they attack in groups , trying to gangrape a woman... they never know whats coming to them... those bastards!!!
> 
> Yeah, I've been contemplating to leave sweden for good, and let them selfdestruct.... I'm considering Norway, our languages are very much alike, and the culture in Norway is what Sweden once had...and lets not forget "GREAT and SAFE" and the politicians there arent clowns that only care for the asylum seekers. Sweden Democrats was excluded from the parliament even though they were the third largest party, all other parties refused to work with them. Isn't that unbelievable?! *And is that democracy? NO!!!*
> Sweden is destroyed for ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for Sweden, but it's your Traitor Government and the Leftism that has polluted your ENTIRE society....this could have been prevented, but Leftist Sweden wanted this savage filth in to prove how LIBERAL Sweden is....you reap what you sow.
> 
> The difference between Leftist Sweden and Mr. Lucy's nation Norway, the latter don't want Multiculturalism, so Sweden is now sunk....my Brother-in-Law works in Norwegian Government, he's a Private Secretary to a Government Minister, who I'm not naming obviously....however Norwegian Government has plan formed for when Sweden collapses completely, Norway seals border and is willing to enforce the border with troops and ALL what they refer to as "Swedish refugees"....ie. native Swedes are not going to be allowed to flee chaos into Norway....Norway doesn't want Leftist Swedes in Norway.
> 
> It's brutal, but I'm sorry the Swedes are going to be left to their own fate, sometimes people need to be taught lesson for being so pathologically altruistic.
> 
> The difference between Sweden and Norway....even though it's OBVIOUS, for those who don't know Flags, Sweden is top of this picture and the contrast with BEAUTIFUL native Norwegian girls, white, blonde, proud, pristine and future Mothers of Nordic children that LOOK like them and NOT like the Swedes future of half-Muslim savage kidlets and half-African savage kidlets....kidlets created either through sexual consent by filthy Traitor Swedish whores OR more likely kidlets created through FORCED RAPE of ethnic Swedish women.
Click to expand...


And what I just mentioned about Norway preparing for Sweden's collapse and enforcement of border, is known full well in Norway as Erna Solberg the PM announced it and Norway is prepared to abandon The Geneva Convention to protect Norway and it's people.

The whole of Europa is under NO obligation to take ANY of the Muslim savages and Sub-Saharan African savages I might add, those few nations taking them in are because they have Traitor Governments who've decided to tell their OWN people to FUCK YOU!

The Erna Solberg interview, she mentions Sweden and Denmark borders, she mentions her Government in Oslo preparing measures for collapse of Sweden, she mentions sealing border with Sweden and enforcing this with troops and blocking "Swedish refugees" * and also being prepared to abandon The Geneva Convention.

* "Blocking refugees who do not come from a conflict zone ie. a war zone" =  this refers to the Swedish people themselves who'll obviously want to attempt to flee Sweden - not TECHNICALLY a war zone - into Norway.

Norge vil bryde folkeretten og afvise flygtninge i krisetilfælde

Another article about the above from Zero Hedge:

Norway Warns Sweden Will Collapse, PM Will Defy Geneva Convention To Protect Border | Zero Hedge

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Alex. said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you something.... this upset me in so many different ways...
> Nathalie, 29, om överfallet: De ropade "svenska hora" och skar sönder mitt bröst
> 
> In the beginning of this month, a 29 yr old woman was assaulted by 3-4 arabic men (30-35 yrs of age). They push her to the ground, then drag her by her hair into an alley, they start beating her in the face and head. She recieved such hard blows to the head that she was in and out of consciousness. She fought back as hard as she could, but they were too many for her. They pinned her down and cut her chest!!
> During the entire assault the men were shouting things like: "swedish whore! "swedish bitch!" and "c*nt" at her.
> When she finally became clear in mind and conscious, she noticed that her clothes were shredded and torn off. When she sees that the men are taking their pants off, she makes a run for it and the men follow. Luckily she finds her boyfriend outdoors on the street, and the arabic men gives up.
> 
> She doesn't remember everything that happened... but when investigating her face and body. She can see that her face was swollen and bruised. Her hands are badly bruised and swollen, she had blood underneath her fingernails as she had scratched her attackers. Her arms are bruised where the attackers had pinned her down. The attackers also cut her chest/boob with what she thinks could have been a stanley knife, or a razorblade, as the cuts are thin and very deep.
> 
> It has been reported to the police. But she has tried to contact them several times again as she thinks its possible her friends might have seen the arabic mens faces when they got on the bus, as the gang had been standing there previously. But police doesnt care... not even when she tried to contact them about additional injuries she found later on.
> Pathetic police work !!!
> 
> *Swedish mainstream media reported the following: *
> _"The report came in around 11 at night on tuesday. The woman says in her report that she has been stalked by 3-4 younger men when she was out in *city*. She was pulled into an alley. She managed to get away and ran home to a friend.
> - It says in the report that her jacket has been shredded as well as other clothing.
> The attack has been classified as a try to commit rape or physical abuse."
> Misstänkt våldtäktsförsök i Nora_
> 
> Thats it.
> SO UNBELIEVABLY PATHETIC OF MAINSTREAM MEDIA!!!!
> Everything to hide the obvious... that the crime was commited by muslims. What makes this case extra special to hide from swedes are what they were shouting at her while committing the horrific act: "SWEDISH WHORE!".
> Once again, swedish media proves how shit they are. They didn't even write about how injured she was... Appearantly they need to hide that as well from the swedes...
> 
> I hope the girl will recover fully soon, and that it won't leave too visible scarring...
> And that the attackers are caught and deported from the country immediatly!!
> 
> 
> 
> The police and governmental policies have let this woman and the rest of Swedish society down.
Click to expand...


Yes because THATS what being a Traitor is Alex, they are Traitor's to the nation and the Swedish people.


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you something.... this upset me in so many different ways...
> Nathalie, 29, om överfallet: De ropade "svenska hora" och skar sönder mitt bröst
> 
> In the beginning of this month, a 29 yr old woman was assaulted by 3-4 arabic men (30-35 yrs of age). They push her to the ground, then drag her by her hair into an alley, they start beating her in the face and head. She recieved such hard blows to the head that she was in and out of consciousness. She fought back as hard as she could, but they were too many for her. They pinned her down and cut her chest!!
> During the entire assault the men were shouting things like: "swedish whore! "swedish bitch!" and "c*nt" at her.
> When she finally became clear in mind and conscious, she noticed that her clothes were shredded and torn off. When she sees that the men are taking their pants off, she makes a run for it and the men follow. Luckily she finds her boyfriend outdoors on the street, and the arabic men gives up.
> 
> She doesn't remember everything that happened... but when investigating her face and body. She can see that her face was swollen and bruised. Her hands are badly bruised and swollen, she had blood underneath her fingernails as she had scratched her attackers. Her arms are bruised where the attackers had pinned her down. The attackers also cut her chest/boob with what she thinks could have been a stanley knife, or a razorblade, as the cuts are thin and very deep.
> 
> It has been reported to the police. But she has tried to contact them several times again as she thinks its possible her friends might have seen the arabic mens faces when they got on the bus, as the gang had been standing there previously. But police doesnt care... not even when she tried to contact them about additional injuries she found later on.
> Pathetic police work !!!
> 
> *Swedish mainstream media reported the following: *
> _"The report came in around 11 at night on tuesday. The woman says in her report that she has been stalked by 3-4 younger men when she was out in *city*. She was pulled into an alley. She managed to get away and ran home to a friend.
> - It says in the report that her jacket has been shredded as well as other clothing.
> The attack has been classified as a try to commit rape or physical abuse."
> Misstänkt våldtäktsförsök i Nora_
> 
> Thats it.
> SO UNBELIEVABLY PATHETIC OF MAINSTREAM MEDIA!!!!
> Everything to hide the obvious... that the crime was commited by muslims. What makes this case extra special to hide from swedes are what they were shouting at her while committing the horrific act: "SWEDISH WHORE!".
> Once again, swedish media proves how shit they are. They didn't even write about how injured she was... Appearantly they need to hide that as well from the swedes...
> 
> I hope the girl will recover fully soon, and that it won't leave too visible scarring...
> And that the attackers are caught and deported from the country immediatly!!
> 
> 
> 
> The police and governmental policies have let this woman and the rest of Swedish society down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because THATS what being a Traitor is Alex, they are Traitor's to the nation and the Swedish people.
Click to expand...

I could not agree more


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you something.... this upset me in so many different ways...
> Nathalie, 29, om överfallet: De ropade "svenska hora" och skar sönder mitt bröst
> 
> In the beginning of this month, a 29 yr old woman was assaulted by 3-4 arabic men (30-35 yrs of age). They push her to the ground, then drag her by her hair into an alley, they start beating her in the face and head. She recieved such hard blows to the head that she was in and out of consciousness. She fought back as hard as she could, but they were too many for her. They pinned her down and cut her chest!!
> During the entire assault the men were shouting things like: "swedish whore! "swedish bitch!" and "c*nt" at her.
> When she finally became clear in mind and conscious, she noticed that her clothes were shredded and torn off. When she sees that the men are taking their pants off, she makes a run for it and the men follow. Luckily she finds her boyfriend outdoors on the street, and the arabic men gives up.
> 
> She doesn't remember everything that happened... but when investigating her face and body. She can see that her face was swollen and bruised. Her hands are badly bruised and swollen, she had blood underneath her fingernails as she had scratched her attackers. Her arms are bruised where the attackers had pinned her down. The attackers also cut her chest/boob with what she thinks could have been a stanley knife, or a razorblade, as the cuts are thin and very deep.
> 
> It has been reported to the police. But she has tried to contact them several times again as she thinks its possible her friends might have seen the arabic mens faces when they got on the bus, as the gang had been standing there previously. But police doesnt care... not even when she tried to contact them about additional injuries she found later on.
> Pathetic police work !!!
> 
> *Swedish mainstream media reported the following: *
> _"The report came in around 11 at night on tuesday. The woman says in her report that she has been stalked by 3-4 younger men when she was out in *city*. She was pulled into an alley. She managed to get away and ran home to a friend.
> - It says in the report that her jacket has been shredded as well as other clothing.
> The attack has been classified as a try to commit rape or physical abuse."
> Misstänkt våldtäktsförsök i Nora_
> 
> Thats it.
> SO UNBELIEVABLY PATHETIC OF MAINSTREAM MEDIA!!!!
> Everything to hide the obvious... that the crime was commited by muslims. What makes this case extra special to hide from swedes are what they were shouting at her while committing the horrific act: "SWEDISH WHORE!".
> Once again, swedish media proves how shit they are. They didn't even write about how injured she was... Appearantly they need to hide that as well from the swedes...
> 
> I hope the girl will recover fully soon, and that it won't leave too visible scarring...
> And that the attackers are caught and deported from the country immediatly!!
> 
> 
> 
> The police and governmental policies have let this woman and the rest of Swedish society down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because THATS what being a Traitor is Alex, they are Traitor's to the nation and the Swedish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not agree more
Click to expand...


It's a horrible situation, nobody is happy what's happening in Sweden, but neighbouring nations must protect themselves when the inevitable occurs.


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women should be allowed more than spray to defend themselves.  Is it legal to carry a switchblade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, all potentionally deadly weapons are illegal. That includes guns, brass knuckles, knifes... anything sharp really. Even a pocket knife is illegal to carry.
> Swedes are only allowed to have defense sprays, and that is not even pepperspray... which is also illegal to carry, btw. Only police are allowed to carry pepperspray. The defense sprays just irritate the eyes and color the skin bright red, the red paint wont wash off for days so the attacker should be easier to find.
> So we are pretty much defenseless should somebody attack with a weapon.
> 
> Yesterday a 16-year old girl was attacked and brutally beaten by 3 men. *Totally unprovoked*... !!
> She describes them as 20-25 yrs of age and with a "foreign appearance".
> She was so severly injured that she now has lost sense in both her legs.
> Sophie, 16, överfölls av tre okända män
> 
> I hope she recovers fully...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, not even knives or pepper spray?  Sounds like women should leave the country until politicians pull their heads out of their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope... not even that...  We are basically defenseless...
> However... weapons for self protection hasnt been needed in Sweden since probably the 60s or 70s, at least...
> But now, in the Sweden of today... we need to arm ourselves somehow... even if its illegal...im considering brass knuckles and then teaching myself some boxing... you will need some fighting skill to survive this hellhole.
> i think brass knuckles and some boxing experience could be a powerful weapon when they attack in groups , trying to gangrape a woman... they never know whats coming to them... those bastards!!!
> 
> Yeah, I've been contemplating to leave sweden for good, and let them selfdestruct.... I'm considering Norway, our languages are very much alike, and the culture in Norway is what Sweden once had...and lets not forget "GREAT and SAFE" and the politicians there arent clowns that only care for the asylum seekers. Sweden Democrats was excluded from the parliament even though they were the third largest party, all other parties refused to work with them. Isn't that unbelievable?! *And is that democracy? NO!!!*
> Sweden is destroyed for ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for Sweden, but it's your Traitor Government and the Leftism that has polluted your ENTIRE society....this could have been prevented, but Leftist Sweden wanted this savage filth in to prove how LIBERAL Sweden is....you reap what you sow.
> 
> The difference between Leftist Sweden and Mr. Lucy's nation Norway, the latter don't want Multiculturalism, so Sweden is now sunk....my Brother-in-Law works in Norwegian Government, he's a Private Secretary to a Government Minister, who I'm not naming obviously....however Norwegian Government has plan formed for when Sweden collapses completely, Norway seals border and is willing to enforce the border with troops and ALL what they refer to as "Swedish refugees"....ie. native Swedes are not going to be allowed to flee chaos into Norway....Norway doesn't want Leftist Swedes in Norway.
> 
> It's brutal, but I'm sorry the Swedes are going to be left to their own fate, sometimes people need to be taught lesson for being so pathologically altruistic.
> 
> The difference between Sweden and Norway....even though it's OBVIOUS, for those who don't know Flags, Sweden is top of this picture and the contrast with BEAUTIFUL native Norwegian girls, white, blonde, proud, pristine and future Mothers of Nordic children that LOOK like them and NOT like the Swedes future of half-Muslim savage kidlets and half-African savage kidlets....kidlets created either through sexual consent by filthy Traitor Swedish whores OR more likely kidlets created through FORCED RAPE of ethnic Swedish women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what I just mentioned about Norway preparing for Sweden's collapse and enforcement of border, is known full well in Norway as Erna Solberg the PM announced it and Norway is prepared to abandon The Geneva Convention to protect Norway and it's people.
> 
> The whole of Europa is under NO obligation to take ANY of the Muslim savages and Sub-Saharan African savages I might add, those few nations taking them in are because they have Traitor Governments who've decided to tell their OWN people to FUCK YOU!
> 
> The Erna Solberg interview, she mentions Sweden and Denmark borders, she mentions her Government in Oslo preparing measures for collapse of Sweden, she mentions sealing border with Sweden and enforcing this with troops and blocking "Swedish refugees" * and also being prepared to abandon The Geneva Convention.
> 
> * "Blocking refugees who do not come from a conflict zone ie. a war zone" =  this refers to the Swedish people themselves who'll obviously want to attempt to flee Sweden - not TECHNICALLY a war zone - into Norway.
> 
> Norge vil bryde folkeretten og afvise flygtninge i krisetilfælde
> 
> Another article about the above from Zero Hedge:
> 
> Norway Warns Sweden Will Collapse, PM Will Defy Geneva Convention To Protect Border | Zero Hedge
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


Yes, Norway is clever. I don't believe they are blocking for "real" swedes though, but I wouldn't blame them if they do... they are blocking mainly for the migrants. Migrants often come to Sweden for the welfare, but when the money stops coming in they will probably "flee" to Norway and claim to be asylum seekers. How low can one sink?
Denmark pretty recently lowered the welfare checks for migrants. And what did the migrants do? 
*"FLED" TO SWEDEN.*


Notice that he calls the money he recieves for "salary"... lol... 

Btw, getting swedish citizenship is way too easy, that's probably why Norway are blocking for all swedes. Migrants doesn't even have to learn swedish or contribute anything to society... Or even respect women or our culture.
Jimmie Åkesson wants to change that, but it's "racist" according to other swedish politicians and media...
Sweden Democrat Leader Calls For Halt On New Citizenships For Migrants - Breitbart

Anyways... Norway is very keen of protecting their country and economy... Sweden is not, and swedes have voted for their own selfdestruction. It's sad that Norway won't let fleeing swedes in though... swedes that have voted against the mass immigration.
So if I'm going to move to Norway, I better save up money quick and leave.


----------



## Freja

*Sorry for double posting, but I have to tell you this.*

Women told not to go out alone at night in Swedish town after attacks

_*"Women in a town in northern Sweden have been warned not to walk alone at night in the wake of a spike in violent assaults and attempted rapes.*

*Police in Östersund made the unusual move to ask women not to go out unaccompanied after dark*, *after reports of eight brutal attacks, some by 'men of foreign appearance', in just over two weeks*

The most recent assault took place in the early hours of Sunday morning, when a woman became the victim of an *attempted rape by three young men* in central Östersund.
She was brought to the ground by three unknown men shortly after 1am, after which the men tried to rip her trousers off, but the woman fought back and managed to escape.
The perpetrators have been described as 'tall, slim, aged 18-25 and *speaking Swedish with a foreign accent'.*

Just a few hours later, police received another report of a lone woman being attacked by a young man in the same neighbourhood in central Östersund.
A police report states that an *unknown man in his late 20s 'whose appearance was described as foreign' attacked the woman without provocation.*
The man had reportedly walked up to her and *punched her in the face with his fist, then thrown her to the ground, pushing her head into the asphalt,* before running off. 

Police also highlighted an additional four cases in the past two weeks, including a *lone woman assaulted by three men*, and a report of a group of *ten-year-old girls* being harassed by men in central Ostersund. 

The warning has been widely criticised, including by representatives of the local government, with many arguing that *women should not have to 'adapt' to abusers.*"
_
Isn't this horrible?! Omg... This makes me so angry i can't even describe it.
And people are still in denial that Islam is evil... 
Seems like Sharia laws are the next step...

_


_


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


>



Girls in both pictures are beautiful. Only a sick mind would think otherwise.


----------



## Freja

6-year old boy raped in an asylum home! 
19-åring misstänks ha våldtagit 6-årig pojke på asylboende

I will translate some of the text:
_A 19-yr old man is under arrest for raping a 6-yr old boy in an asylum home. The rape is labeled as "complete" and has happened indoors. 
The man and the boy were staying at the same asylum home, where the man and the parents of the victim were acquaintences and from the same country. It was the parents that called the police. 
_
My guess would be that those involved are from Afghanistan, since theres a thing there called *Bacha bazi* where underage boys are dressed as girls and forced to dance... then the men will rape them. At least thats the short explaination of it. You can read more in the link, or google it yourself.
Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's not the first time underage boys have been raped at asylum homes and probably not the last.
Such horrible betrayal from the 19 yr old to first of all rape a child, and second rape a child of people he knew and had traveled with.
When a rape is labeled "complete" in Sweden means there has been penetration of the penis and ejaculation involved...

Of course this man should immediatly be kicked out of the country!! But this is Sweden... he will probably get a few years in our luxery prisons and then be set free again.
If I got to decide this mans fate... his penis should be cut off and force fed to him!!!!!! Then kicked out out Sweden, head first into the ocean!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

This is more tragic news from increasingly messed up Sweden, you know Freja if we could we'd help you in some way, I just wanted you to know this darling 

The Bacha Bazi, what WE refer to as Paedophiles, this is ancient old practice from these 7th Century savages, if there's just one reason why no Afghan should be allowed into Europa THIS is it. In a just society these Satanic perverts would have their testicles sliced off and pronto.

Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News


----------



## theHawk

Freja said:


> 6-year old boy raped in an asylum home!
> 19-åring misstänks ha våldtagit 6-årig pojke på asylboende
> 
> I will translate some of the text:
> _A 19-yr old man is under arrest for raping a 6-yr old boy in an asylum home. The rape is labeled as "complete" and has happened indoors.
> The man and the boy were staying at the same asylum home, where the man and the parents of the victim were acquaintences and from the same country. It was the parents that called the police.
> _
> My guess would be that those involved are from Afghanistan, since theres a thing there called *Bacha bazi* where underage boys are dressed as girls and forced to dance... then the men will rape them. At least thats the short explaination of it. You can read more in the link, or google it yourself.
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's not the first time underage boys have been raped at asylum homes and probably not the last.
> Such horrible betrayal from the 19 yr old to first of all rape a child, and second rape a child of people he knew and had traveled with.
> When a rape is labeled "complete" in Sweden means there has been penetration of the penis and ejaculation involved...
> 
> Of course this man should immediatly be kicked out of the country!! But this is Sweden... he will probably get a few years in our luxery prisons and then be set free again.
> If I got to decide this mans fate... his penis should be cut off and force fed to him!!!!!! Then kicked out out Sweden, head first into the ocean!!



In Islamic countries it is quite normal for men to rape boys.  They don't count that as homosexuality.  What else should we expect from the religion of the Pedophile Prophet?  It's another reason why none of them should be allowed to immigrate to a Western countries.


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This is more tragic news from increasingly messed up Sweden, you know Freja if we could we'd help you in some way, I just wanted you to know this darling
> 
> The Bacha Bazi, what WE refer to as Paedophiles, this is ancient old practice from these 7th Century savages, if there's just one reason why no Afghan should be allowed into Europa THIS is it. In a just society these Satanic perverts would have their testicles sliced off and pronto.
> 
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News



Thank you, it is very kind of you to say that! 
I am very worried how fast its gone down hill since last year... Sweden needs all help one can get!

Bacha bazi is so disgusting... I agree they shouldn't be let in into Europe. Their religion and values seems barbaric overall. Adding to the punishment of slicing their testicles.... I think they should get a taste of their own medicine - Bacha bazi! 

If I find out what the verdict is after he has been to court, I will update you on it. I'm hoping they will kick him out... Sweden doesn't need more of the likes of him...



theHawk said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-year old boy raped in an asylum home!
> 19-åring misstänks ha våldtagit 6-årig pojke på asylboende
> 
> I will translate some of the text:
> _A 19-yr old man is under arrest for raping a 6-yr old boy in an asylum home. The rape is labeled as "complete" and has happened indoors.
> The man and the boy were staying at the same asylum home, where the man and the parents of the victim were acquaintences and from the same country. It was the parents that called the police.
> _
> My guess would be that those involved are from Afghanistan, since theres a thing there called *Bacha bazi* where underage boys are dressed as girls and forced to dance... then the men will rape them. At least thats the short explaination of it. You can read more in the link, or google it yourself.
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's not the first time underage boys have been raped at asylum homes and probably not the last.
> Such horrible betrayal from the 19 yr old to first of all rape a child, and second rape a child of people he knew and had traveled with.
> When a rape is labeled "complete" in Sweden means there has been penetration of the penis and ejaculation involved...
> 
> Of course this man should immediatly be kicked out of the country!! But this is Sweden... he will probably get a few years in our luxery prisons and then be set free again.
> If I got to decide this mans fate... his penis should be cut off and force fed to him!!!!!! Then kicked out out Sweden, head first into the ocean!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Islamic countries it is quite normal for men to rape boys.  They don't count that as homosexuality.  What else should we expect from the religion of the Pedophile Prophet?  It's another reason why none of them should be allowed to immigrate to a Western countries.
Click to expand...


Indeed it is. If a woman/girl isn't around when a horny muslim wants sex, little boys are good enough. Don't they have even a little common sense?! So extremely selfish to let a child go through that for his own personal desire... Rape in itself is horrible and selfish, but raping a child takes it to a whole nother level.
There probably wouldn't be so much rape in that culture if masturbation wasn't haram...

They don't count raping a boy as homosexuality as long as you are not the reciever. Sometimes I wonder how their mind works...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is more tragic news from increasingly messed up Sweden, you know Freja if we could we'd help you in some way, I just wanted you to know this darling
> 
> The Bacha Bazi, what WE refer to as Paedophiles, this is ancient old practice from these 7th Century savages, if there's just one reason why no Afghan should be allowed into Europa THIS is it. In a just society these Satanic perverts would have their testicles sliced off and pronto.
> 
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is very kind of you to say that!
> I am very worried how fast its gone down hill since last year... Sweden needs all help one can get!
> 
> Bacha bazi is so disgusting... I agree they shouldn't be let in into Europe. Their religion and values seems barbaric overall. Adding to the punishment of slicing their testicles.... I think they should get a taste of their own medicine - Bacha bazi!
> 
> If I find out what the verdict is after he has been to court, I will update you on it. I'm hoping they will kick him out... Sweden doesn't need more of the likes of him...
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-year old boy raped in an asylum home!
> 19-åring misstänks ha våldtagit 6-årig pojke på asylboende
> 
> I will translate some of the text:
> _A 19-yr old man is under arrest for raping a 6-yr old boy in an asylum home. The rape is labeled as "complete" and has happened indoors.
> The man and the boy were staying at the same asylum home, where the man and the parents of the victim were acquaintences and from the same country. It was the parents that called the police.
> _
> My guess would be that those involved are from Afghanistan, since theres a thing there called *Bacha bazi* where underage boys are dressed as girls and forced to dance... then the men will rape them. At least thats the short explaination of it. You can read more in the link, or google it yourself.
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's not the first time underage boys have been raped at asylum homes and probably not the last.
> Such horrible betrayal from the 19 yr old to first of all rape a child, and second rape a child of people he knew and had traveled with.
> When a rape is labeled "complete" in Sweden means there has been penetration of the penis and ejaculation involved...
> 
> Of course this man should immediatly be kicked out of the country!! But this is Sweden... he will probably get a few years in our luxery prisons and then be set free again.
> If I got to decide this mans fate... his penis should be cut off and force fed to him!!!!!! Then kicked out out Sweden, head first into the ocean!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Islamic countries it is quite normal for men to rape boys.  They don't count that as homosexuality.  What else should we expect from the religion of the Pedophile Prophet?  It's another reason why none of them should be allowed to immigrate to a Western countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. If a woman/girl isn't around when a horny muslim wants sex, little boys are good enough. Don't they have even a little common sense?! So extremely selfish to let a child go through that for his own personal desire... Rape in itself is horrible and selfish, but raping a child takes it to a whole nother level.
> There probably wouldn't be so much rape in that culture if masturbation wasn't haram...
> 
> They don't count raping a boy as homosexuality as long as you are not the reciever. Sometimes I wonder how their mind works...
Click to expand...


Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is more tragic news from increasingly messed up Sweden, you know Freja if we could we'd help you in some way, I just wanted you to know this darling
> 
> The Bacha Bazi, what WE refer to as Paedophiles, this is ancient old practice from these 7th Century savages, if there's just one reason why no Afghan should be allowed into Europa THIS is it. In a just society these Satanic perverts would have their testicles sliced off and pronto.
> 
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is very kind of you to say that!
> I am very worried how fast its gone down hill since last year... Sweden needs all help one can get!
> 
> Bacha bazi is so disgusting... I agree they shouldn't be let in into Europe. Their religion and values seems barbaric overall. Adding to the punishment of slicing their testicles.... I think they should get a taste of their own medicine - Bacha bazi!
> 
> If I find out what the verdict is after he has been to court, I will update you on it. I'm hoping they will kick him out... Sweden doesn't need more of the likes of him...
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-year old boy raped in an asylum home!
> 19-åring misstänks ha våldtagit 6-årig pojke på asylboende
> 
> I will translate some of the text:
> _A 19-yr old man is under arrest for raping a 6-yr old boy in an asylum home. The rape is labeled as "complete" and has happened indoors.
> The man and the boy were staying at the same asylum home, where the man and the parents of the victim were acquaintences and from the same country. It was the parents that called the police.
> _
> My guess would be that those involved are from Afghanistan, since theres a thing there called *Bacha bazi* where underage boys are dressed as girls and forced to dance... then the men will rape them. At least thats the short explaination of it. You can read more in the link, or google it yourself.
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's not the first time underage boys have been raped at asylum homes and probably not the last.
> Such horrible betrayal from the 19 yr old to first of all rape a child, and second rape a child of people he knew and had traveled with.
> When a rape is labeled "complete" in Sweden means there has been penetration of the penis and ejaculation involved...
> 
> Of course this man should immediatly be kicked out of the country!! But this is Sweden... he will probably get a few years in our luxery prisons and then be set free again.
> If I got to decide this mans fate... his penis should be cut off and force fed to him!!!!!! Then kicked out out Sweden, head first into the ocean!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Islamic countries it is quite normal for men to rape boys.  They don't count that as homosexuality.  What else should we expect from the religion of the Pedophile Prophet?  It's another reason why none of them should be allowed to immigrate to a Western countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. If a woman/girl isn't around when a horny muslim wants sex, little boys are good enough. Don't they have even a little common sense?! So extremely selfish to let a child go through that for his own personal desire... Rape in itself is horrible and selfish, but raping a child takes it to a whole nother level.
> There probably wouldn't be so much rape in that culture if masturbation wasn't haram...
> 
> They don't count raping a boy as homosexuality as long as you are not the reciever. Sometimes I wonder how their mind works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated
Click to expand...


I'm glad you guys think so! 
Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:

In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar

I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!

Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
I quote the refugees words:
_This food might only be served to pigs.
The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_

If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
*It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!* 
_(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_

I'm sad it has come to this...


----------



## theHawk

Freja said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is more tragic news from increasingly messed up Sweden, you know Freja if we could we'd help you in some way, I just wanted you to know this darling
> 
> The Bacha Bazi, what WE refer to as Paedophiles, this is ancient old practice from these 7th Century savages, if there's just one reason why no Afghan should be allowed into Europa THIS is it. In a just society these Satanic perverts would have their testicles sliced off and pronto.
> 
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is very kind of you to say that!
> I am very worried how fast its gone down hill since last year... Sweden needs all help one can get!
> 
> Bacha bazi is so disgusting... I agree they shouldn't be let in into Europe. Their religion and values seems barbaric overall. Adding to the punishment of slicing their testicles.... I think they should get a taste of their own medicine - Bacha bazi!
> 
> If I find out what the verdict is after he has been to court, I will update you on it. I'm hoping they will kick him out... Sweden doesn't need more of the likes of him...
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-year old boy raped in an asylum home!
> 19-åring misstänks ha våldtagit 6-årig pojke på asylboende
> 
> I will translate some of the text:
> _A 19-yr old man is under arrest for raping a 6-yr old boy in an asylum home. The rape is labeled as "complete" and has happened indoors.
> The man and the boy were staying at the same asylum home, where the man and the parents of the victim were acquaintences and from the same country. It was the parents that called the police.
> _
> My guess would be that those involved are from Afghanistan, since theres a thing there called *Bacha bazi* where underage boys are dressed as girls and forced to dance... then the men will rape them. At least thats the short explaination of it. You can read more in the link, or google it yourself.
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's not the first time underage boys have been raped at asylum homes and probably not the last.
> Such horrible betrayal from the 19 yr old to first of all rape a child, and second rape a child of people he knew and had traveled with.
> When a rape is labeled "complete" in Sweden means there has been penetration of the penis and ejaculation involved...
> 
> Of course this man should immediatly be kicked out of the country!! But this is Sweden... he will probably get a few years in our luxery prisons and then be set free again.
> If I got to decide this mans fate... his penis should be cut off and force fed to him!!!!!! Then kicked out out Sweden, head first into the ocean!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Islamic countries it is quite normal for men to rape boys.  They don't count that as homosexuality.  What else should we expect from the religion of the Pedophile Prophet?  It's another reason why none of them should be allowed to immigrate to a Western countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. If a woman/girl isn't around when a horny muslim wants sex, little boys are good enough. Don't they have even a little common sense?! So extremely selfish to let a child go through that for his own personal desire... Rape in itself is horrible and selfish, but raping a child takes it to a whole nother level.
> There probably wouldn't be so much rape in that culture if masturbation wasn't haram...
> 
> They don't count raping a boy as homosexuality as long as you are not the reciever. Sometimes I wonder how their mind works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys think so!
> Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:
> 
> In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
> Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
> EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar
> 
> I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
> Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
> So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!
> 
> Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
> I quote the refugees words:
> _This food might only be served to pigs.
> The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
> The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
> I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
> We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
> Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_
> 
> If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
> This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
> And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
> *It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!*
> _(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_
> 
> I'm sad it has come to this...
Click to expand...


They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.


----------



## Freja

theHawk said:


> _They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from._ Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries. Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit. Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.



I agree... If there isn't money for it, then we can't help them. But that fact is being severly overlooked by our politicians, except Sweden Democrats.
It's a good comparison when you mention Detroit, I've always had the impression of that city being ... well... a shithole. With crimes and drugs around every corner. That is kind of what Sweden is heading for... 

These last few years most of the "unaccompanied minors", as they call the grown men, have been from Afghanistan. Look at this, its from Migrationsverket = Swedish Migration Board .





I believe Afghanistan is one of the worst countries in the world when it comes to sexual crimes. And they don't even have the rights to apply for asylum (unless they are homosexuals or christians). But this is Sweden, so they are accepted to live off our wellfare anyways. 
Recently Afghanistan even refused to take back their own citizens when Sweden tried to send them back. I've written about this earlier in the thread I believe.

I'm not sure even SD can fix this. I'm eagerly waiting for Jimmie Åkesson to make an appearance and talk about their plans to solve this somehow.


----------



## Freja

This happened in end of february or the beginning of march.

_"60 Minutes crew attacked and injured by a group of masked men while filming a story with Liz Hayes on European refugee crisis"_
60 Minutes crew filming with Liz Hayes injured in attack by masked men

*60 Minutes team was interviewing residents about the European migrant crisis in the suburb of Rinkeby when they were set upon twice by 'a group of young African masked men'.*

_'When a cameraman got out of the car, a car drove up next to him and the African driver of the vehicle began to fight,' the agency reported.
Cameraman and producer were injured in two separate attacks
They were punched in the face, run over and had a jar thrown at them

'A photographer was attacked and received a blow on the mouth with a closed fist so that the bloodshed occurred,' wrote Jan Sjunnesson.
'A jar was then discarded into the camera. At the same time attacked another photographer who also was beaten right across the chin so that a tooth loose.'
The team then decided to leave Rinkeby.
The attacks were confirmed by the Nine Network to Daily Mail Australia._


One of the camera mens foot was also run over by a car, they only briefly mention it in the article.
*Swedish media immediatly reported this as fake and racist propaganda. Now this trailer has been released that proves it happend. *
I just saw a new swedish article about it, do you think it mentioned the attackers skin color? Nope, of course not.

Rinkeby is one of the No-go zones in Sweden. I wouldn't put my foot inside that area, ever.


----------



## Unkotare

theHawk said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is more tragic news from increasingly messed up Sweden, you know Freja if we could we'd help you in some way, I just wanted you to know this darling
> 
> The Bacha Bazi, what WE refer to as Paedophiles, this is ancient old practice from these 7th Century savages, if there's just one reason why no Afghan should be allowed into Europa THIS is it. In a just society these Satanic perverts would have their testicles sliced off and pronto.
> 
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is very kind of you to say that!
> I am very worried how fast its gone down hill since last year... Sweden needs all help one can get!
> 
> Bacha bazi is so disgusting... I agree they shouldn't be let in into Europe. Their religion and values seems barbaric overall. Adding to the punishment of slicing their testicles.... I think they should get a taste of their own medicine - Bacha bazi!
> 
> If I find out what the verdict is after he has been to court, I will update you on it. I'm hoping they will kick him out... Sweden doesn't need more of the likes of him...
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-year old boy raped in an asylum home!
> 19-åring misstänks ha våldtagit 6-årig pojke på asylboende
> 
> I will translate some of the text:
> _A 19-yr old man is under arrest for raping a 6-yr old boy in an asylum home. The rape is labeled as "complete" and has happened indoors.
> The man and the boy were staying at the same asylum home, where the man and the parents of the victim were acquaintences and from the same country. It was the parents that called the police.
> _
> My guess would be that those involved are from Afghanistan, since theres a thing there called *Bacha bazi* where underage boys are dressed as girls and forced to dance... then the men will rape them. At least thats the short explaination of it. You can read more in the link, or google it yourself.
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's not the first time underage boys have been raped at asylum homes and probably not the last.
> Such horrible betrayal from the 19 yr old to first of all rape a child, and second rape a child of people he knew and had traveled with.
> When a rape is labeled "complete" in Sweden means there has been penetration of the penis and ejaculation involved...
> 
> Of course this man should immediatly be kicked out of the country!! But this is Sweden... he will probably get a few years in our luxery prisons and then be set free again.
> If I got to decide this mans fate... his penis should be cut off and force fed to him!!!!!! Then kicked out out Sweden, head first into the ocean!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Islamic countries it is quite normal for men to rape boys.  They don't count that as homosexuality.  What else should we expect from the religion of the Pedophile Prophet?  It's another reason why none of them should be allowed to immigrate to a Western countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. If a woman/girl isn't around when a horny muslim wants sex, little boys are good enough. Don't they have even a little common sense?! So extremely selfish to let a child go through that for his own personal desire... Rape in itself is horrible and selfish, but raping a child takes it to a whole nother level.
> There probably wouldn't be so much rape in that culture if masturbation wasn't haram...
> 
> They don't count raping a boy as homosexuality as long as you are not the reciever. Sometimes I wonder how their mind works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys think so!
> Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:
> 
> In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
> Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
> EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar
> 
> I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
> Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
> So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!
> 
> Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
> I quote the refugees words:
> _This food might only be served to pigs.
> The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
> The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
> I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
> We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
> Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_
> 
> If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
> This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
> And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
> *It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!*
> _(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_
> 
> I'm sad it has come to this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.
Click to expand...





Detroit failed because of Syrian refugees? 


???????


----------



## Vikrant

Racism is a major problem among Swedish people. Swedish government to its credit recognizes that and tries to curb it through various means including filtering of news items. It is never a good idea to fan bigotry because it can lead to civil unrest.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Racism is a major problem among Swedish people. Swedish government to its credit recognizes that and tries to curb it through various means including filtering of news items. It is never a good idea to fan bigotry because it can lead to civil unrest.



Suppressing the truth to keep the people uninformed about real issues is a good thing?


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a major problem among Swedish people. Swedish government to its credit recognizes that and tries to curb it through various means including filtering of news items. It is never a good idea to fan bigotry because it can lead to civil unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppressing the truth to keep the people uninformed about real issues is a good thing?
Click to expand...


You got it wrong. 

There is an effort on the part of Swedish government to present Sweden as a tolerant society in a hope that people will start to live up to that expectation. This national character flaw is not limited to Sweden. As a matter of fact, Sweden compared to some other European countries such as Germany, UK, etc is far more tolerant. 

The refugee crisis that we are seeing across Europe has same root cause. It is embedded in the belief system of the European governments that their societies are intrinsically tolerant and embrace human ideals. This is where the breakdown occurs because this is not the reality. Racism and bigotry is rampant throughout Europe. This is reflected in poor treatment of refugees that were brought in by these governments. There have been incidents where refugees were housed in open fields which lacked water, electricity and food. Keep in mind there were small children among these refugees. There have been numerous incidents where refugees were assaulted. 

European governments are highlighting the isolated incidents of refugees misbehaving to justify the mistreatment and possibly conceal European societal character flaws. 

This is what I was alluding to when I talked about filtering the news.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a major problem among Swedish people. Swedish government to its credit recognizes that and tries to curb it through various means including filtering of news items. It is never a good idea to fan bigotry because it can lead to civil unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppressing the truth to keep the people uninformed about real issues is a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it wrong.
> 
> There is an effort on the part of Swedish government to present Sweden as a tolerant society in a hope that people will start to live up to that expectation. This national character flaw is not limited to Sweden. As a matter of fact, Sweden compared to some other European countries such as Germany, UK, etc is far more tolerant.
> 
> The refugee crisis that we are seeing across Europe has same root cause. It is embedded in the belief system of the European governments that their societies are intrinsically tolerant and embrace human ideals. This is where the breakdown occurs because this is not the reality. Racism and bigotry is rampant throughout Europe. This is reflected in poor treatment of refugees that were brought in by these governments. There have been incidents where refugees were housed in open fields which lacked water, electricity and food. Keep in mind there were small children among these refugees. There have been numerous incidents where refugees were assaulted.
> 
> European governments are highlighting the isolated incidents of refugees misbehaving to justify their mistreatment and possibly conceal their societal character flaws.
> 
> This is what I was alluding to when I talked about filtering the news.
Click to expand...


The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".

In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.

YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a major problem among Swedish people. Swedish government to its credit recognizes that and tries to curb it through various means including filtering of news items. It is never a good idea to fan bigotry because it can lead to civil unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppressing the truth to keep the people uninformed about real issues is a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it wrong.
> 
> There is an effort on the part of Swedish government to present Sweden as a tolerant society in a hope that people will start to live up to that expectation. This national character flaw is not limited to Sweden. As a matter of fact, Sweden compared to some other European countries such as Germany, UK, etc is far more tolerant.
> 
> The refugee crisis that we are seeing across Europe has same root cause. It is embedded in the belief system of the European governments that their societies are intrinsically tolerant and embrace human ideals. This is where the breakdown occurs because this is not the reality. Racism and bigotry is rampant throughout Europe. This is reflected in poor treatment of refugees that were brought in by these governments. There have been incidents where refugees were housed in open fields which lacked water, electricity and food. Keep in mind there were small children among these refugees. There have been numerous incidents where refugees were assaulted.
> 
> European governments are highlighting the isolated incidents of refugees misbehaving to justify their mistreatment and possibly conceal their societal character flaws.
> 
> This is what I was alluding to when I talked about filtering the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".
> 
> In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.
> 
> YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.
Click to expand...


Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals. 

As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a major problem among Swedish people. Swedish government to its credit recognizes that and tries to curb it through various means including filtering of news items. It is never a good idea to fan bigotry because it can lead to civil unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppressing the truth to keep the people uninformed about real issues is a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it wrong.
> 
> There is an effort on the part of Swedish government to present Sweden as a tolerant society in a hope that people will start to live up to that expectation. This national character flaw is not limited to Sweden. As a matter of fact, Sweden compared to some other European countries such as Germany, UK, etc is far more tolerant.
> 
> The refugee crisis that we are seeing across Europe has same root cause. It is embedded in the belief system of the European governments that their societies are intrinsically tolerant and embrace human ideals. This is where the breakdown occurs because this is not the reality. Racism and bigotry is rampant throughout Europe. This is reflected in poor treatment of refugees that were brought in by these governments. There have been incidents where refugees were housed in open fields which lacked water, electricity and food. Keep in mind there were small children among these refugees. There have been numerous incidents where refugees were assaulted.
> 
> European governments are highlighting the isolated incidents of refugees misbehaving to justify their mistreatment and possibly conceal their societal character flaws.
> 
> This is what I was alluding to when I talked about filtering the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".
> 
> In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.
> 
> YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
Click to expand...



Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.

The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a major problem among Swedish people. Swedish government to its credit recognizes that and tries to curb it through various means including filtering of news items. It is never a good idea to fan bigotry because it can lead to civil unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppressing the truth to keep the people uninformed about real issues is a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it wrong.
> 
> There is an effort on the part of Swedish government to present Sweden as a tolerant society in a hope that people will start to live up to that expectation. This national character flaw is not limited to Sweden. As a matter of fact, Sweden compared to some other European countries such as Germany, UK, etc is far more tolerant.
> 
> The refugee crisis that we are seeing across Europe has same root cause. It is embedded in the belief system of the European governments that their societies are intrinsically tolerant and embrace human ideals. This is where the breakdown occurs because this is not the reality. Racism and bigotry is rampant throughout Europe. This is reflected in poor treatment of refugees that were brought in by these governments. There have been incidents where refugees were housed in open fields which lacked water, electricity and food. Keep in mind there were small children among these refugees. There have been numerous incidents where refugees were assaulted.
> 
> European governments are highlighting the isolated incidents of refugees misbehaving to justify their mistreatment and possibly conceal their societal character flaws.
> 
> This is what I was alluding to when I talked about filtering the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".
> 
> In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.
> 
> YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
Click to expand...


It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident. 

As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you. 

Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia? 

Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe? 

The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals. 

Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suppressing the truth to keep the people uninformed about real issues is a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it wrong.
> 
> There is an effort on the part of Swedish government to present Sweden as a tolerant society in a hope that people will start to live up to that expectation. This national character flaw is not limited to Sweden. As a matter of fact, Sweden compared to some other European countries such as Germany, UK, etc is far more tolerant.
> 
> The refugee crisis that we are seeing across Europe has same root cause. It is embedded in the belief system of the European governments that their societies are intrinsically tolerant and embrace human ideals. This is where the breakdown occurs because this is not the reality. Racism and bigotry is rampant throughout Europe. This is reflected in poor treatment of refugees that were brought in by these governments. There have been incidents where refugees were housed in open fields which lacked water, electricity and food. Keep in mind there were small children among these refugees. There have been numerous incidents where refugees were assaulted.
> 
> European governments are highlighting the isolated incidents of refugees misbehaving to justify their mistreatment and possibly conceal their societal character flaws.
> 
> This is what I was alluding to when I talked about filtering the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".
> 
> In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.
> 
> YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
Click to expand...


1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.

2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got it wrong.
> 
> There is an effort on the part of Swedish government to present Sweden as a tolerant society in a hope that people will start to live up to that expectation. This national character flaw is not limited to Sweden. As a matter of fact, Sweden compared to some other European countries such as Germany, UK, etc is far more tolerant.
> 
> The refugee crisis that we are seeing across Europe has same root cause. It is embedded in the belief system of the European governments that their societies are intrinsically tolerant and embrace human ideals. This is where the breakdown occurs because this is not the reality. Racism and bigotry is rampant throughout Europe. This is reflected in poor treatment of refugees that were brought in by these governments. There have been incidents where refugees were housed in open fields which lacked water, electricity and food. Keep in mind there were small children among these refugees. There have been numerous incidents where refugees were assaulted.
> 
> European governments are highlighting the isolated incidents of refugees misbehaving to justify their mistreatment and possibly conceal their societal character flaws.
> 
> This is what I was alluding to when I talked about filtering the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".
> 
> In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.
> 
> YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
Click to expand...


News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media. 

UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimps grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites. 

I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".
> 
> In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.
> 
> YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
Click to expand...


1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.

2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.

3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.
> 
> 2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.
> 
> 3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.
Click to expand...


I think the root of your quandary lies either in the lack of information about the issues you are attempting to come to terms with or your intrinsic bigotry. Let me explain why I said that; I have repeated quite a few times that pedophilia in UK is a societal problem. I even pointed you to the statement issued by Theresa May but you still keep harping on "Asian" men. 

German government promptly investigated and prosecuted all men who were accused of sexually assaulting German women/girls. However, I am still waiting for German and other European governments to prosecute those officials and civilians who abused refugees.


----------



## theHawk

Unkotare said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is more tragic news from increasingly messed up Sweden, you know Freja if we could we'd help you in some way, I just wanted you to know this darling
> 
> The Bacha Bazi, what WE refer to as Paedophiles, this is ancient old practice from these 7th Century savages, if there's just one reason why no Afghan should be allowed into Europa THIS is it. In a just society these Satanic perverts would have their testicles sliced off and pronto.
> 
> Bacha bazi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The sexually abused dancing boys of Afghanistan - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is very kind of you to say that!
> I am very worried how fast its gone down hill since last year... Sweden needs all help one can get!
> 
> Bacha bazi is so disgusting... I agree they shouldn't be let in into Europe. Their religion and values seems barbaric overall. Adding to the punishment of slicing their testicles.... I think they should get a taste of their own medicine - Bacha bazi!
> 
> If I find out what the verdict is after he has been to court, I will update you on it. I'm hoping they will kick him out... Sweden doesn't need more of the likes of him...
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Islamic countries it is quite normal for men to rape boys.  They don't count that as homosexuality.  What else should we expect from the religion of the Pedophile Prophet?  It's another reason why none of them should be allowed to immigrate to a Western countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. If a woman/girl isn't around when a horny muslim wants sex, little boys are good enough. Don't they have even a little common sense?! So extremely selfish to let a child go through that for his own personal desire... Rape in itself is horrible and selfish, but raping a child takes it to a whole nother level.
> There probably wouldn't be so much rape in that culture if masturbation wasn't haram...
> 
> They don't count raping a boy as homosexuality as long as you are not the reciever. Sometimes I wonder how their mind works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys think so!
> Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:
> 
> In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
> Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
> EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar
> 
> I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
> Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
> So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!
> 
> Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
> I quote the refugees words:
> _This food might only be served to pigs.
> The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
> The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
> I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
> We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
> Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_
> 
> If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
> This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
> And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
> *It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!*
> _(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_
> 
> I'm sad it has come to this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit failed because of Syrian refugees?
> 
> 
> ???????
Click to expand...


No, Africans.


----------



## Unkotare

theHawk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is very kind of you to say that!
> I am very worried how fast its gone down hill since last year... Sweden needs all help one can get!
> 
> Bacha bazi is so disgusting... I agree they shouldn't be let in into Europe. Their religion and values seems barbaric overall. Adding to the punishment of slicing their testicles.... I think they should get a taste of their own medicine - Bacha bazi!
> 
> If I find out what the verdict is after he has been to court, I will update you on it. I'm hoping they will kick him out... Sweden doesn't need more of the likes of him...
> 
> Indeed it is. If a woman/girl isn't around when a horny muslim wants sex, little boys are good enough. Don't they have even a little common sense?! So extremely selfish to let a child go through that for his own personal desire... Rape in itself is horrible and selfish, but raping a child takes it to a whole nother level.
> There probably wouldn't be so much rape in that culture if masturbation wasn't haram...
> 
> They don't count raping a boy as homosexuality as long as you are not the reciever. Sometimes I wonder how their mind works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys think so!
> Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:
> 
> In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
> Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
> EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar
> 
> I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
> Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
> So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!
> 
> Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
> I quote the refugees words:
> _This food might only be served to pigs.
> The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
> The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
> I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
> We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
> Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_
> 
> If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
> This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
> And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
> *It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!*
> _(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_
> 
> I'm sad it has come to this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit failed because of Syrian refugees?
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Africans.
Click to expand...








Keep guessing, dimwit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Unkotare said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys think so!
> Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:
> 
> In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
> Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
> EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar
> 
> I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
> Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
> So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!
> 
> Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
> I quote the refugees words:
> _This food might only be served to pigs.
> The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
> The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
> I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
> We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
> Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_
> 
> If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
> This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
> And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
> *It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!*
> _(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_
> 
> I'm sad it has come to this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit failed because of Syrian refugees?
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing, dimwit.
Click to expand...


No Klingons? How many guesses are you allowing?


----------



## theHawk

Unkotare said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freja your reports from on the front line in Sweden are greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys think so!
> Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:
> 
> In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
> Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
> EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar
> 
> I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
> Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
> So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!
> 
> Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
> I quote the refugees words:
> _This food might only be served to pigs.
> The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
> The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
> I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
> We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
> Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_
> 
> If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
> This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
> And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
> *It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!*
> _(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_
> 
> I'm sad it has come to this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit failed because of Syrian refugees?
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing, dimwit.
Click to expand...


It wasn't a guess.

It's been progressive policy to flood America with immigrants, and keep minorities on welfare and broke.  Cities end up with high crime, drugs, property rates plummeting .  Then they just blame everything on whites and republicans, and promise more handouts to the unemployed, uneducated minorities.


----------



## Unkotare

theHawk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys think so!
> Sorry I'm late with updating the thread. Here comes the news I feel like you should know:
> 
> In the *EU-meeting* in Bryssel, Stefan Löfvén (Swedens prime minister) wanted to discuss the possibility of distributing the refugees(that has come to Sweden) across Europe, equally. As Sweden is currently having problems with financing taking care of all the 160 000 refugees that came last year.
> Already the request has been declined. They are not even going to discuss it in the meeting.
> EU-förslag: Sverige får inte omfördela flyktingar
> 
> I have to admit that the decision to not approve Swedens request is right. It's the swedish politicians that has brought the refugees here, indirectly. Isn't it tempting to get everything served for free? And the refugees knows it. It's the politicians fault, swedens populations fault (by voting for this shit) and LÖFVÉNS fault.
> Now we are stuck with more people than we can take care of, and that has already affected the society greatly. Crime and rape rates has gone through the roof, so much the police even had to hide it from the swedish citizens.
> So... we are kind of screwed, guys. Remember that the wellfare has to finance the refugees housing, food, medical care, dental care, school and pocket money. We don't have that kind of money to take care of 160 000 people!!
> 
> Many refugees isn't even thankful for the help they recieve. Today I heard on the radio that theres yet ANOTHER food strike at an asylum home. Appearantly a family on the asylum home went to the next door neighbours and asked for food, as they were hungry(?)
> I quote the refugees words:
> _This food might only be served to pigs.
> The potatoes looks gross and smell bad.
> The cucumbers are not fresh, they're soft.
> I wouldn't serve this food to anyone.
> We get too little daily allowance money. We can't do anything for it. (they get around 4-5$ daily for doing NOTHING)
> Granne till asylboende slår larm om oätlig mat - P4 Örebro_
> 
> If they think the food they are served is gross, then they should have seen the food we got when I was in school. And did we do a hunger strike, even though our parents were PAYING for the gross food? NOPE...
> This kind of ungratefulness makes my blood boil. Do they think they live in a 4 star hotel or something?!
> And, why would they complain in the first place for stuff they recieve for FREE?
> *It's laughable that these grown men are whining about SOFT CUCUMBERS AND SMELLY POTATOES when they are in a safe place, away from WAR?!*
> _(btw, when they are complaining like this, it makes me doubt they have really fled. Cause they must to be comparing Sweden to something, right? Did they have it better in their home country?)_
> 
> I'm sad it has come to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit failed because of Syrian refugees?
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a guess.
> 
> It's been progressive policy to flood America with immigrants, and keep minorities on welfare and broke.  Cities end up with high crime, drugs, property rates plummeting .  Then they just blame everything on whites and republicans, and promise more handouts to the unemployed, uneducated minorities.
Click to expand...






I hope you don't think that kind of whiny nonsense makes you a Republican, because it doesn't.


----------



## theHawk

Unkotare said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to put them on boats and send them back to the steaming shitholes they came from.  Otherwise all of Sweden is going to become like their home countries.  Liberals have already done this to America's inner cities. Just look at what happened to Detroit.  Yet they still believe in these policies and want to keep doing the same thing, as if it will have a different outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit failed because of Syrian refugees?
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep guessing, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a guess.
> 
> It's been progressive policy to flood America with immigrants, and keep minorities on welfare and broke.  Cities end up with high crime, drugs, property rates plummeting .  Then they just blame everything on whites and republicans, and promise more handouts to the unemployed, uneducated minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think that kind of whiny nonsense makes you a Republican, because it doesn't.
Click to expand...


Another incoherent post.  Why don't you go back to eating turds "unkotare"?


----------



## Unkotare

Stop playing at things you don't understand, little boy.


----------



## Freja

Swedish news "Sundsvalls Tidning" published an article about unnaccompanied minors wanting to play icehockey. It's a very touching story....

*Sundsvalls Tidning writes:*
_They called by themselves and wanted to try icehockey. Now their wish becomes reality as the unaccompanied minors were invited to tonights game against Borlänge. When the children heard of the good news they became very happy.
- They were so kind, there has been so much "shit-talk" about asylum seekers lately, but these were so polite, shook our hands and bowed before leaving, says Daniel Nilsson. _
Sundsvall Hockey bjuder in 50 flyktingbarn till kvällens match: "Folk pratar skit, men de är inte mer än människor"

Heres a picture that shows these happy children.






When people started pointing out that these MEN are not children, they quickly changed the article so that it is not about "minors" anymore. Haha! (I'm not even sure they can even call these "youths"... )
That is why I can only offer a cached version of the article.

Once again, swedish media at its finest!


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The initial german response to Cologne was cover up of immigrant "misbehaving".
> 
> In the UK the police and government turned a blind eye to immigrants committing mass rape against white girls for years, because they were afraid of being called racist.
> 
> YOur position is the opposite of what we have been seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimps grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
Click to expand...



1. News reporting is done by news outlets. Yes. We covered that.

Police reports are released by the government. Or not.

New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"Cologne police came under criticism for their handling of the situation, as their initial press release described the New Year's Eve celebrations as "playful" and "largely peaceful". One victim who was robbed and assaulted was told to report the incident elsewhere by the police.[4] Interior Minister Thomas de Maizièrealso criticized the North Rhine-Westphalia police for describing the celebrations as "peaceful".[83] Police chief Wolfgang Albers later called the assaults "a completely new dimension of crime".[71]

Police told reporters they were investigating whether the attacks in Cologne were linked to a known criminal network in Düsseldorf.[59][84]

On 7 January, the police acknowledged an information blackout until the interior committee of the parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia discussed the events on 11 January."


This is not the government led effort to scapegoat refugees. 

THIS IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF YOUR CLAIM.


2. Governments DO try to present themselves in a good light. And that is why the push to say that the Rotherham and similar scandals are about British society and not the immigrants. 

Because the governments don't want to admit that their policy of Third World Immigration is at fault.

With your support of this lie, YOU ARE THE PAWN.

3. Political Elites try to present themselves in a positive light. That is why the push to blame locals for these failures INSTEAD of the universal issue of Political Correctness that led to low level government officials being afraid to even mention the ethnic aspect of these crimes.

4. Save your hyperbole for someone who might be impressed by it.


----------



## Freja

*Asylum seekers fighting each other.* 
Today there was a fight outside of an asylum home. 20 young men got angry at each other over a *pool table*, and started attacking each other. 
One was cut in the hand with a knife and one got a broken arm. A total of 6 had to be taken to the hospital. 
Ungdomar misshandlade i natt - en fick en fraktur och en skars i handen

Why did it have to escalate like this? Over a fucking pool table !!!!!!!!!!!! They are wasting our time and resources (police, hospital) with this kind of bullshit. 
It makes me depressed knowing that I'm indirectly paying for this... by taxes I mean...


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your views are a product of what I call a concerted effort at social engineering. You are supposed to react that way. As I outlined in my previous post, the objective behind bringing to the fore Cologne incident and similar incidents elsewhere is to portray refugees in bad light. This tactfully detracts the attention from maltreatment of refugees and protects the false European narrative which portrays Europe as the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> As far as the pimping of young girls in UK is concerned, that was carried out by UK born men of Asian (Pakistani) origin. It had nothing to do with refugees. I do not think UK has admitted significant number of refugees to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimps grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. News reporting is done by news outlets. Yes. We covered that.
> 
> Police reports are released by the government. Or not.
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "Cologne police came under criticism for their handling of the situation, as their initial press release described the New Year's Eve celebrations as "playful" and "largely peaceful". One victim who was robbed and assaulted was told to report the incident elsewhere by the police.[4] Interior Minister Thomas de Maizièrealso criticized the North Rhine-Westphalia police for describing the celebrations as "peaceful".[83] Police chief Wolfgang Albers later called the assaults "a completely new dimension of crime".[71]
> 
> Police told reporters they were investigating whether the attacks in Cologne were linked to a known criminal network in Düsseldorf.[59][84]
> 
> On 7 January, the police acknowledged an information blackout until the interior committee of the parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia discussed the events on 11 January."
> 
> 
> This is not the government led effort to scapegoat refugees.
> 
> THIS IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF YOUR CLAIM.
> 
> 
> 2. Governments DO try to present themselves in a good light. And that is why the push to say that the Rotherham and similar scandals are about British society and not the immigrants.
> 
> Because the governments don't want to admit that their policy of Third World Immigration is at fault.
> 
> With your support of this lie, YOU ARE THE PAWN.
> 
> 3. Political Elites try to present themselves in a positive light. That is why the push to blame locals for these failures INSTEAD of the universal issue of Political Correctness that led to low level government officials being afraid to even mention the ethnic aspect of these crimes.
> 
> 4. Save your hyperbole for someone who might be impressed by it.
Click to expand...


It does not seem like anything sort of hate and racism can impress you  So I am under no illusion that my mere mortal self can impress you in any way. 

I am glad that German police came under criticism for its handling of Cologne incident. 

However, when is German police going to come under criticism for failing to protect refugees from violence of racist people like the ones who are spreading hate on this site?


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimps grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. News reporting is done by news outlets. Yes. We covered that.
> 
> Police reports are released by the government. Or not.
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "Cologne police came under criticism for their handling of the situation, as their initial press release described the New Year's Eve celebrations as "playful" and "largely peaceful". One victim who was robbed and assaulted was told to report the incident elsewhere by the police.[4] Interior Minister Thomas de Maizièrealso criticized the North Rhine-Westphalia police for describing the celebrations as "peaceful".[83] Police chief Wolfgang Albers later called the assaults "a completely new dimension of crime".[71]
> 
> Police told reporters they were investigating whether the attacks in Cologne were linked to a known criminal network in Düsseldorf.[59][84]
> 
> On 7 January, the police acknowledged an information blackout until the interior committee of the parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia discussed the events on 11 January."
> 
> 
> This is not the government led effort to scapegoat refugees.
> 
> THIS IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF YOUR CLAIM.
> 
> 
> 2. Governments DO try to present themselves in a good light. And that is why the push to say that the Rotherham and similar scandals are about British society and not the immigrants.
> 
> Because the governments don't want to admit that their policy of Third World Immigration is at fault.
> 
> With your support of this lie, YOU ARE THE PAWN.
> 
> 3. Political Elites try to present themselves in a positive light. That is why the push to blame locals for these failures INSTEAD of the universal issue of Political Correctness that led to low level government officials being afraid to even mention the ethnic aspect of these crimes.
> 
> 4. Save your hyperbole for someone who might be impressed by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not seem like anything sort of hate and racism can impress you  So I am under no illusion that my mere mortal self can impress you in any way.
> 
> I am glad that German police came under criticism for its handling of Cologne incident.
> 
> However, when is German police going to come under criticism for failing to protect refugees from violence of racist people like the ones who are spreading hate on this site?
Click to expand...



1.They did not come under criticism for their "handling" of the Cologne incident. They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.

This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.

As you are doing.

2. Your dishonest and vile implication that discussing this problem is racist is noted and rejected. That type of Political Correctness is the reason that these issues have been created in the first place and not been honestly discussed in the second, and God Forbid ever actually dealt with in the Third.


----------



## Freja

Here you can see "60 minutes" crew being attacked in Rinkeby. 
Just stepping out of the car, they started attacking them. Ran over the camera mans foot, threw cigarette on them and were generally hostile. 
They called the police who stayed with them for a while as security, but as soon as the police left they got attacked again!! This time with kicks and punches. 
They didn't want to stay there for long... and I don't blame them.


Fücking Rinkeby... Never in my life will I go there... 
The guy with the scooter running into the most hostile attacker gets plus points from me! lol
Have to say... I feel sorry for those like the refugee they are interviewing in the studio. He is a true refugee... not like the other hostile shitheads... 

They also bring up other stuff about Sweden that is good to know. I recommend you watch this short video!


----------



## Correll

Freja said:


> Here you can see "60 minutes" crew being attacked in Rinkeby.
> Just stepping out of the car, they started attacking them. Ran over the camera mans foot, threw cigarette on them and were generally hostile.
> They called the police who stayed with them for a while as security, but as soon as the police left they got attacked again!! This time with kicks and punches.
> They didn't want to stay there for long... and I don't blame them.
> 
> 
> Fücking Rinkeby... Never in my life will I go there...
> The guy with the scooter running into the most hostile attacker gets plus points from me! lol
> Have to say... I feel sorry for those like the refugee they are interviewing in the studio. He is a true refugee... not like the other hostile shitheads...
> 
> They also bring up other stuff about Sweden that is good to know. I recommend you watch this short video!



Wow. Just wow.

What kind of asshole can look at that and not see that Third World Immigration is a insanely bad policy that must be reversed immediately?


----------



## theHawk

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you just ignored my point, that the initial response to Cologne was a coverup by the government. It had to be dragged out of the government, it was not pushed by the government.
> 
> The fact that the rapists in the UK were native born pakistanis, does not challenge my use of it as a counter to your claim of widespread racism in Europe, and instead the presence of the exact OPPOSITE policy and agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.
> 
> 2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.
> 
> 3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the root of your quandary lies either in the lack of information about the issues you are attempting to come to terms with or your intrinsic bigotry. Let me explain why I said that; I have repeated quite a few times that pedophilia in UK is a societal problem. I even pointed you to the statement issued by Theresa May but you still keep harping on "Asian" men.
> 
> German government promptly investigated and prosecuted all men who were accused of sexually assaulting German women/girls. However, I am still waiting for German and other European governments to prosecute those officials and civilians who abused refugees.
Click to expand...



If Muslim immigrants don't like they way they are being treated in Europe, they are free to leave and go back to whatever shithole they came from.

Muslim countries openly oppress non-Muslims in their countries, yet we don't see the progressives crying about that do we?  

Islam and its followers seek to supplant all non-Muslim cultures with their own.  Their most effective method at this time is to infiltrate and multiply since they cannot do it by force.


----------



## Freja

Wrote the word *"Negro"* on a swedish forum... sentenced to police surveillance and will have to through a treatment program within the correctional system(for criminals). He was arrested for racial agitation.

Skrev "neger" på Flashback – döms till skyddstillsyn
_"The 30 yr old man had written degrading things like "Negro" and has spread disdain for an ethnic group"._

Ugh... doesn't police and the rest of the judicial system have more important things to do? Like for example, catching rapists and murderers? Rather than taking down people writing on the internet? 
There are people I've seen on that forum that has written way, WAY worse things about ethnic groups(muslims).
Besides... "Negro" isn't even a bad word? The bad word is "N*gger" for crying out loud!!!
(I'm not sure if I should censor "Negro" or not, the police might come after me...)

I think this is just another step towards completely shutting us critics up...
Sweden is becoming more and more like North Korea... Total control of the citizens and brainwashing them...


----------



## Freja

*Another murder at an asylum home!
*
En knivhuggen till döds på asylboende

*Today at 12:08 a man was rushed to the emergancy room with stab wounds from a knife, he later died from his injuries. At this time police is unwilling to make a statement, not more than that the murdered man was living in the asylum home.*

What is it this time? Fighting over the pool table again? Was the asylum seeker a christian?

I will come with updates when I know more about it...


----------



## Tilly

Thank you so much for all the updates, Freja.  We are thinking of you and your fellow country men and women. Keep your chin up, honey


----------



## Freja

Tilly said:


> Thank you so much for all the updates, Freja.  We are thinking of you and your fellow country men and women. Keep your chin up, honey



Thank you !<3 
I'm glad you guys care! In Sweden it feels like nobody cares... cause there are barely any protests going on at all. I think people are too afraid... And that makes me afraid to even open my mouth as well. People who has openly opposed this multicultural hell has lost friends and their jobs.

Update on yesterdays murder:
The police still hasn't come with any news themselves. I hate when they are silent like this... cause it opens up the discussion to alot of speculation. And I also feel like they are hiding something when they do this...
However... people who are resident in the area this asylum home is located in, has written online what the *rumors* in their town are saying. If we are to believe these rumors are correct, then heres some of them.

The murdered asylum seeker was christian, and the murderer was a muslim. After he had passed away, people had appearantly seen a priest enter the asylum home.
This murdered man was actually stabbed the day before he was even taken to the emergancy room, cause they were afraid to "spread hatred" and wanted to "keep everything calm". They only took him to the emergancy room cause he became worse during the night. They must have hoped it wasn't serious injuries(?). He would have survived if he got medical care immediatly. FYI, the owner of the asylum home as well as the employees are also muslims.
The other asylum seekers claim that the victim commited suicide. But he was stabbed multiple times... The mainstream media wrote that he had family at the home, but they don't specify what kind of family (Relatives? Children?)... To me it seems unlikely that somebody who has fled with family commits suicide after arriving here and when family members are nearby...

What do you guys think..? I hope none of the rumors are true actually... I'm "hoping" it was_ just_ two muslim asylum seekers who fought over some bullshit as usually.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimps grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. News reporting is done by news outlets. Yes. We covered that.
> 
> Police reports are released by the government. Or not.
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "Cologne police came under criticism for their handling of the situation, as their initial press release described the New Year's Eve celebrations as "playful" and "largely peaceful". One victim who was robbed and assaulted was told to report the incident elsewhere by the police.[4] Interior Minister Thomas de Maizièrealso criticized the North Rhine-Westphalia police for describing the celebrations as "peaceful".[83] Police chief Wolfgang Albers later called the assaults "a completely new dimension of crime".[71]
> 
> Police told reporters they were investigating whether the attacks in Cologne were linked to a known criminal network in Düsseldorf.[59][84]
> 
> On 7 January, the police acknowledged an information blackout until the interior committee of the parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia discussed the events on 11 January."
> 
> 
> This is not the government led effort to scapegoat refugees.
> 
> THIS IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF YOUR CLAIM.
> 
> 
> 2. Governments DO try to present themselves in a good light. And that is why the push to say that the Rotherham and similar scandals are about British society and not the immigrants.
> 
> Because the governments don't want to admit that their policy of Third World Immigration is at fault.
> 
> With your support of this lie, YOU ARE THE PAWN.
> 
> 3. Political Elites try to present themselves in a positive light. That is why the push to blame locals for these failures INSTEAD of the universal issue of Political Correctness that led to low level government officials being afraid to even mention the ethnic aspect of these crimes.
> 
> 4. Save your hyperbole for someone who might be impressed by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not seem like anything sort of hate and racism can impress you  So I am under no illusion that my mere mortal self can impress you in any way.
> 
> I am glad that German police came under criticism for its handling of Cologne incident.
> 
> However, when is German police going to come under criticism for failing to protect refugees from violence of racist people like the ones who are spreading hate on this site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.They did not come under criticism for their "handling" of the Cologne incident. They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 2. Your dishonest and vile implication that discussing this problem is racist is noted and rejected. That type of Political Correctness is the reason that these issues have been created in the first place and not been honestly discussed in the second, and God Forbid ever actually dealt with in the Third.
Click to expand...


Your communications skills suck. That I think seems to be a common problem among people of your ilk. 

If German police attempted to whitewash or did not act promptly, that would be characterized as mishandling. So you and your ilk are criticizing German police for mishandling the Cologne incident. That is fine but my question to you is how come you people are not criticizing German police for failing to protect the rights of refugees?

It is you who is dishonest. You claim that your society is kind and generous and yet your society routinely carries out hate attacks on refugees who have lost everything in the war that is a creation of European countries.


----------



## Vikrant

theHawk said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is your imagination working overtime that lets you believe that German government tried to suppress the news about Cologne. There was no such effort. As a matter of fact, it was propagated gleefully by the elites in European societies. I would grant however that my "gleeful" characterization may be somewhat subjective in nature but the point is Cologne incident and similar incidents were amply aired by European news outlets. You need to ask yourself why European media is not covering news about maltreatment of refugees throughout Europe with the same vigor it covered Cologne incident.
> 
> As far as the abuse of young girls in UK is concerned, you cannot lay it solely on Pakistani men. This is a societal problem in UK. I have posted quite a bit about this subject already in few threads that are still around. You just have to search for them. Even Theresa May (British politician) came out with a statement that pedophilia is deeply rooted in the fabric of British society. I have posted a link to her statement in that thread. Let me know if you are unable to find it; I will find it for you.
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Pakistani pimps but you do not hear so much about British politicians and royals and other elites who committed pedophilia?
> 
> Ask yourself: why do you hear so much about Cologne incident but you never hear about little refugee children who were housed in open fields in freezing winters of Europe?
> 
> The answer lies in what I have already said in my earlier posts: It is to preserve a false narrative that Europe is the bastion of human ideals.
> 
> Your personal thoughts and similar personal thoughts of others give an insight into the game-plan of European elites. This also tells me that they have succeeded in their game-plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.
> 
> 2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.
> 
> 3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the root of your quandary lies either in the lack of information about the issues you are attempting to come to terms with or your intrinsic bigotry. Let me explain why I said that; I have repeated quite a few times that pedophilia in UK is a societal problem. I even pointed you to the statement issued by Theresa May but you still keep harping on "Asian" men.
> 
> German government promptly investigated and prosecuted all men who were accused of sexually assaulting German women/girls. However, I am still waiting for German and other European governments to prosecute those officials and civilians who abused refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslim immigrants don't like they way they are being treated in Europe, they are free to leave and go back to whatever shithole they came from.
> 
> Muslim countries openly oppress non-Muslims in their countries, yet we don't see the progressives crying about that do we?
> 
> Islam and its followers seek to supplant all non-Muslim cultures with their own.  Their most effective method at this time is to infiltrate and multiply since they cannot do it by force.
Click to expand...


It is not the fault of refugees that your (European) governments thought that European society was tolerant and therefore decided to invite refugees which by the way is a right thing to do considering a good number of European countries precipitated the crisis in Libya and Syria to begin with. The major issue that I see here is that European governments propagate propaganda that falsely portrays Europe as a tolerant society. The reality however is that Europe is full of intolerant people with complete disregard for human ideals. If European governments started to clearly warn refugees about the perils of coming to Europe then probably refugees would select alternate refuge.


----------



## theHawk

Vikrant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.
> 
> 2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.
> 
> 3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the root of your quandary lies either in the lack of information about the issues you are attempting to come to terms with or your intrinsic bigotry. Let me explain why I said that; I have repeated quite a few times that pedophilia in UK is a societal problem. I even pointed you to the statement issued by Theresa May but you still keep harping on "Asian" men.
> 
> German government promptly investigated and prosecuted all men who were accused of sexually assaulting German women/girls. However, I am still waiting for German and other European governments to prosecute those officials and civilians who abused refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslim immigrants don't like they way they are being treated in Europe, they are free to leave and go back to whatever shithole they came from.
> 
> Muslim countries openly oppress non-Muslims in their countries, yet we don't see the progressives crying about that do we?
> 
> Islam and its followers seek to supplant all non-Muslim cultures with their own.  Their most effective method at this time is to infiltrate and multiply since they cannot do it by force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not the fault of refugees that your (European) governments thought that European society was tolerant and therefore decided to invite refugees which by the way is a right thing to do considering a good number of European countries precipitated the crisis in Libya and Syria to begin with. The major issue that I see here is that European governments propagate propaganda that falsely portrays Europe as a tolerant society. The reality however is that Europe is full of intolerant people with complete disregard for human ideals. If European governments started to clearly warn refugees about the perils of coming to Europe then probably refugees would select alternate refuge.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  You want to know what real intolerance is?  Try being a Christian or Jew or any other non-Islamic religion in a Muslim country.  Every Islamic country in the world is a third world shithole, oppressive without religious freedom, brutal and barbaric.

 Muslims are flooding into Europe for one purpose, to become citizens, multiply, and work to replace the existing laws with Sharia law.  They would all gladly see Western civilizations burn so they can take over.  They are all religious nuts that believe in a backwards, barbaric, cult religion created by a pedophile.  Sunni and Shi'ites are both batshit crazy religious zealots, that live in a culture of death.  Their region of the world isn't considered civilized for one reason: Islam.  Their most civilized times and greatest accomplishments were done before Islam took root in the Middle East.  Since then it's been nothing but war, genocide, enslavement, and now terror.


----------



## Freja

Vikrant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.
> 
> 2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.
> 
> 3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the root of your quandary lies either in the lack of information about the issues you are attempting to come to terms with or your intrinsic bigotry. Let me explain why I said that; I have repeated quite a few times that pedophilia in UK is a societal problem. I even pointed you to the statement issued by Theresa May but you still keep harping on "Asian" men.
> 
> German government promptly investigated and prosecuted all men who were accused of sexually assaulting German women/girls. However, I am still waiting for German and other European governments to prosecute those officials and civilians who abused refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslim immigrants don't like they way they are being treated in Europe, they are free to leave and go back to whatever shithole they came from.
> 
> Muslim countries openly oppress non-Muslims in their countries, yet we don't see the progressives crying about that do we?
> 
> Islam and its followers seek to supplant all non-Muslim cultures with their own.  Their most effective method at this time is to infiltrate and multiply since they cannot do it by force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not the fault of refugees that your (European) governments thought that European society was tolerant and therefore decided to invite refugees which by the way is a right thing to do considering a good number of European countries precipitated the crisis in Libya and Syria to begin with. The major issue that I see here is that European governments propagate propaganda that falsely portrays Europe as a tolerant society. The reality however is that Europe is full of intolerant people with complete disregard for human ideals. If European governments started to clearly warn refugees about the perils of coming to Europe then probably refugees would select alternate refuge.
Click to expand...


Maybe you have not noticed, but most people in Europe are (for now) really tolerable and on the asylum seekers side.
For example, a woman was raped in Sweden in a horrific way, she was beaten brutally after being raped. That caused alot of people to say stop, be harder on refugees and make them follow our laws or send them out of the country immediatly. And what did you think happened next? Huge demonstration AGAINST RACISM. Yep, no demonstration for the numerous swedish women being raped, it was a demonstration in favor of the muslims.
That made me do a facepalm...

However... if this continues and only gets worse and worse. More rapes, more assaults, more murders and more terrorist attacks... people are going to stop supporting this crazy immigration!! Is that strange to you?

And btw... *do you know what people are the most intolerant ones?* *Muslims*. Cause everybody who isn't a muslim, according to their holy Quran, are infidels. If you are a former muslim, who left Islam for christianity, there is a price on your head.
So why in the world should we be tolerant to their barbaric ways?
Enough is enough.


----------



## montelatici

Vikrant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.
> 
> 2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.
> 
> 3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the root of your quandary lies either in the lack of information about the issues you are attempting to come to terms with or your intrinsic bigotry. Let me explain why I said that; I have repeated quite a few times that pedophilia in UK is a societal problem. I even pointed you to the statement issued by Theresa May but you still keep harping on "Asian" men.
> 
> German government promptly investigated and prosecuted all men who were accused of sexually assaulting German women/girls. However, I am still waiting for German and other European governments to prosecute those officials and civilians who abused refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslim immigrants don't like they way they are being treated in Europe, they are free to leave and go back to whatever shithole they came from.
> 
> Muslim countries openly oppress non-Muslims in their countries, yet we don't see the progressives crying about that do we?
> 
> Islam and its followers seek to supplant all non-Muslim cultures with their own.  Their most effective method at this time is to infiltrate and multiply since they cannot do it by force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not the fault of refugees that your (European) governments thought that European society was tolerant and therefore decided to invite refugees which by the way is a right thing to do considering a good number of European countries precipitated the crisis in Libya and Syria to begin with. The major issue that I see here is that European governments propagate propaganda that falsely portrays Europe as a tolerant society. The reality however is that Europe is full of intolerant people with complete disregard for human ideals. If European governments started to clearly warn refugees about the perils of coming to Europe then probably refugees would select alternate refuge.
Click to expand...


If people came to your country and rioted, raped women and children and showed general ingratitude as in the article below, would your countrymen not become intolerant?

"Migrants dump rubbish in the streets in protest over the fact the free Italian villa they have been given does not have a CLEANER and wi-fi"



Read more: Migrants protest over not getting a CLEANER or free Wi-Fi at villa 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOur characterization of the government response to the COlogne attacks is just not true. The government had to be dragged to the story by social media and public outcry.
> 
> 2. Strawman. I did not claim that only Pakistani men abuse young girls. The reaction of the government there was the exact opposite of the racist response you are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimps grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. News reporting is done by news outlets. Yes. We covered that.
> 
> Police reports are released by the government. Or not.
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "Cologne police came under criticism for their handling of the situation, as their initial press release described the New Year's Eve celebrations as "playful" and "largely peaceful". One victim who was robbed and assaulted was told to report the incident elsewhere by the police.[4] Interior Minister Thomas de Maizièrealso criticized the North Rhine-Westphalia police for describing the celebrations as "peaceful".[83] Police chief Wolfgang Albers later called the assaults "a completely new dimension of crime".[71]
> 
> Police told reporters they were investigating whether the attacks in Cologne were linked to a known criminal network in Düsseldorf.[59][84]
> 
> On 7 January, the police acknowledged an information blackout until the interior committee of the parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia discussed the events on 11 January."
> 
> 
> This is not the government led effort to scapegoat refugees.
> 
> THIS IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF YOUR CLAIM.
> 
> 
> 2. Governments DO try to present themselves in a good light. And that is why the push to say that the Rotherham and similar scandals are about British society and not the immigrants.
> 
> Because the governments don't want to admit that their policy of Third World Immigration is at fault.
> 
> With your support of this lie, YOU ARE THE PAWN.
> 
> 3. Political Elites try to present themselves in a positive light. That is why the push to blame locals for these failures INSTEAD of the universal issue of Political Correctness that led to low level government officials being afraid to even mention the ethnic aspect of these crimes.
> 
> 4. Save your hyperbole for someone who might be impressed by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not seem like anything sort of hate and racism can impress you  So I am under no illusion that my mere mortal self can impress you in any way.
> 
> I am glad that German police came under criticism for its handling of Cologne incident.
> 
> However, when is German police going to come under criticism for failing to protect refugees from violence of racist people like the ones who are spreading hate on this site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.They did not come under criticism for their "handling" of the Cologne incident. They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 2. Your dishonest and vile implication that discussing this problem is racist is noted and rejected. That type of Political Correctness is the reason that these issues have been created in the first place and not been honestly discussed in the second, and God Forbid ever actually dealt with in the Third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your communications skills suck. That I think seems to be a common problem among people of your ilk.
> 
> If German police attempted to whitewash or did not act promptly, that would be characterized as mishandling. So you and your ilk are criticizing German police for mishandling the Cologne incident. That is fine but my question to you is how come you people are not criticizing German police for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> It is you who is dishonest. You claim that your society is kind and generous and yet your society routinely carries out hate attacks on refugees who have lost everything in the war that is a creation of European countries.
Click to expand...



My communication skills are excellent, save your lies for someone dumb enough to fall for them.

1.  YOu failed to address my point. Again. 

They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.

This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.

As you are doing.


2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimps grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. News reporting is done by news outlets. Yes. We covered that.
> 
> Police reports are released by the government. Or not.
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "Cologne police came under criticism for their handling of the situation, as their initial press release described the New Year's Eve celebrations as "playful" and "largely peaceful". One victim who was robbed and assaulted was told to report the incident elsewhere by the police.[4] Interior Minister Thomas de Maizièrealso criticized the North Rhine-Westphalia police for describing the celebrations as "peaceful".[83] Police chief Wolfgang Albers later called the assaults "a completely new dimension of crime".[71]
> 
> Police told reporters they were investigating whether the attacks in Cologne were linked to a known criminal network in Düsseldorf.[59][84]
> 
> On 7 January, the police acknowledged an information blackout until the interior committee of the parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia discussed the events on 11 January."
> 
> 
> This is not the government led effort to scapegoat refugees.
> 
> THIS IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF YOUR CLAIM.
> 
> 
> 2. Governments DO try to present themselves in a good light. And that is why the push to say that the Rotherham and similar scandals are about British society and not the immigrants.
> 
> Because the governments don't want to admit that their policy of Third World Immigration is at fault.
> 
> With your support of this lie, YOU ARE THE PAWN.
> 
> 3. Political Elites try to present themselves in a positive light. That is why the push to blame locals for these failures INSTEAD of the universal issue of Political Correctness that led to low level government officials being afraid to even mention the ethnic aspect of these crimes.
> 
> 4. Save your hyperbole for someone who might be impressed by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not seem like anything sort of hate and racism can impress you  So I am under no illusion that my mere mortal self can impress you in any way.
> 
> I am glad that German police came under criticism for its handling of Cologne incident.
> 
> However, when is German police going to come under criticism for failing to protect refugees from violence of racist people like the ones who are spreading hate on this site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.They did not come under criticism for their "handling" of the Cologne incident. They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 2. Your dishonest and vile implication that discussing this problem is racist is noted and rejected. That type of Political Correctness is the reason that these issues have been created in the first place and not been honestly discussed in the second, and God Forbid ever actually dealt with in the Third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your communications skills suck. That I think seems to be a common problem among people of your ilk.
> 
> If German police attempted to whitewash or did not act promptly, that would be characterized as mishandling. So you and your ilk are criticizing German police for mishandling the Cologne incident. That is fine but my question to you is how come you people are not criticizing German police for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> It is you who is dishonest. You claim that your society is kind and generous and yet your society routinely carries out hate attacks on refugees who have lost everything in the war that is a creation of European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My communication skills are excellent, save your lies for someone dumb enough to fall for them.
> 
> 1.  YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
Click to expand...


I get it that German police came under criticism for not doing enough or hiding or whatever you think they did. 

What you are not getting is that why is German police not under criticism for failing to protect refugees? 

This tells us that either your do not know how to read or you are avoiding a direct question. This is indicative of an insincere position.


----------



## Vikrant

montelatici said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> News reporting is done by news outlets not by governments. European media was right on top of it. They even interviewed victims of the incident right next morning. So I am not sure why you are imagining that media tried to hide Cologne incident. Media did try to hide something but it was not the Cologne incident; it was the maltreatment of refugees. This was exposed by social media.
> 
> UK just like other European countries attempts to hide news that present it in poor light. The fact that pedophilia is deeply woven into the fabric of British society was masked by news of Pakistani pimp grooming young British girls. Ask yourself: who were the customers of these pimps? Answer is: British men with money, that is elites.
> 
> I hate to hammer my point again and again but you fail to realize that you and your ilks are nothing but the pawns in the game of European supremacy. Ask yourself: do you want a Europe which embraces human ideals or you want a Europe which degenerates humanity? In the defense of your elites, at least, they try to maintain a semblance of humanity. On the other hand, you and your ilks don't even want that. This has serious implications for all humans in Europe and perhaps worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. POlice reports are released by the government. The government resisted collecting and releasing the mass assault reports.
> 
> 2. The media rarely digs up street crime news by itself.
> 
> 3. Most of the customers of those Asian pimps were other Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the root of your quandary lies either in the lack of information about the issues you are attempting to come to terms with or your intrinsic bigotry. Let me explain why I said that; I have repeated quite a few times that pedophilia in UK is a societal problem. I even pointed you to the statement issued by Theresa May but you still keep harping on "Asian" men.
> 
> German government promptly investigated and prosecuted all men who were accused of sexually assaulting German women/girls. However, I am still waiting for German and other European governments to prosecute those officials and civilians who abused refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslim immigrants don't like they way they are being treated in Europe, they are free to leave and go back to whatever shithole they came from.
> 
> Muslim countries openly oppress non-Muslims in their countries, yet we don't see the progressives crying about that do we?
> 
> Islam and its followers seek to supplant all non-Muslim cultures with their own.  Their most effective method at this time is to infiltrate and multiply since they cannot do it by force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not the fault of refugees that your (European) governments thought that European society was tolerant and therefore decided to invite refugees which by the way is a right thing to do considering a good number of European countries precipitated the crisis in Libya and Syria to begin with. The major issue that I see here is that European governments propagate propaganda that falsely portrays Europe as a tolerant society. The reality however is that Europe is full of intolerant people with complete disregard for human ideals. If European governments started to clearly warn refugees about the perils of coming to Europe then probably refugees would select alternate refuge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people came to your country and rioted, raped women and children and showed general ingratitude as in the article below, would your countrymen not become intolerant?
> 
> "Migrants dump rubbish in the streets in protest over the fact the free Italian villa they have been given does not have a CLEANER and wi-fi"
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Migrants protest over not getting a CLEANER or free Wi-Fi at villa
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...


Italy is an openly bigoted country. Discrimination against gypsies there is rampant. Gypsies in Italy are denied housing, schooling and other basic human necessities. Any violence if there is any on the part of refugees, that is perhaps in self defense. BTW, Italy is also know for its vile anti-Semitism. 

---

MILAN – Last week, David Guetta, a soccer commentator from Florence, Italy, was waiting at London’s White Hart Lane railway station for the train back to his hotel, having just covered a match, when approximately 20 men started chanting to him in Italian: “Guetta, a train to Mauthausen is waiting for you,” referring to the Austrian concentration camp.

Guetta, who is Jewish, is well known in his hometown and used to anti-Semitic insults. “People have stopped me in cafes calling me ‘shitty Jew’ and stuff like that,” he told Haaretz. Once, they made a sign that said “David Guetta is circumcised.”

He considers it an “occupational hazard,” but he’s no longer willing to let it slide.

...

read more: Italian soccer gets red card for anti-Semitism  - Sports


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. News reporting is done by news outlets. Yes. We covered that.
> 
> Police reports are released by the government. Or not.
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "Cologne police came under criticism for their handling of the situation, as their initial press release described the New Year's Eve celebrations as "playful" and "largely peaceful". One victim who was robbed and assaulted was told to report the incident elsewhere by the police.[4] Interior Minister Thomas de Maizièrealso criticized the North Rhine-Westphalia police for describing the celebrations as "peaceful".[83] Police chief Wolfgang Albers later called the assaults "a completely new dimension of crime".[71]
> 
> Police told reporters they were investigating whether the attacks in Cologne were linked to a known criminal network in Düsseldorf.[59][84]
> 
> On 7 January, the police acknowledged an information blackout until the interior committee of the parliament of North Rhine-Westphalia discussed the events on 11 January."
> 
> 
> This is not the government led effort to scapegoat refugees.
> 
> THIS IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF YOUR CLAIM.
> 
> 
> 2. Governments DO try to present themselves in a good light. And that is why the push to say that the Rotherham and similar scandals are about British society and not the immigrants.
> 
> Because the governments don't want to admit that their policy of Third World Immigration is at fault.
> 
> With your support of this lie, YOU ARE THE PAWN.
> 
> 3. Political Elites try to present themselves in a positive light. That is why the push to blame locals for these failures INSTEAD of the universal issue of Political Correctness that led to low level government officials being afraid to even mention the ethnic aspect of these crimes.
> 
> 4. Save your hyperbole for someone who might be impressed by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not seem like anything sort of hate and racism can impress you  So I am under no illusion that my mere mortal self can impress you in any way.
> 
> I am glad that German police came under criticism for its handling of Cologne incident.
> 
> However, when is German police going to come under criticism for failing to protect refugees from violence of racist people like the ones who are spreading hate on this site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.They did not come under criticism for their "handling" of the Cologne incident. They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 2. Your dishonest and vile implication that discussing this problem is racist is noted and rejected. That type of Political Correctness is the reason that these issues have been created in the first place and not been honestly discussed in the second, and God Forbid ever actually dealt with in the Third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your communications skills suck. That I think seems to be a common problem among people of your ilk.
> 
> If German police attempted to whitewash or did not act promptly, that would be characterized as mishandling. So you and your ilk are criticizing German police for mishandling the Cologne incident. That is fine but my question to you is how come you people are not criticizing German police for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> It is you who is dishonest. You claim that your society is kind and generous and yet your society routinely carries out hate attacks on refugees who have lost everything in the war that is a creation of European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My communication skills are excellent, save your lies for someone dumb enough to fall for them.
> 
> 1.  YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it that German police came under criticism for not doing enough or hiding or whatever you think they did.
> 
> What you are not getting is that why is German police not under criticism for failing to protect refugees?
> 
> This tells us that either your do not know how to read or you are avoiding a direct question. This is indicative of an insincere position.
Click to expand...






1. YOu failed to address my point. Again. 

They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.

This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.

As you are doing.


2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not seem like anything sort of hate and racism can impress you  So I am under no illusion that my mere mortal self can impress you in any way.
> 
> I am glad that German police came under criticism for its handling of Cologne incident.
> 
> However, when is German police going to come under criticism for failing to protect refugees from violence of racist people like the ones who are spreading hate on this site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.They did not come under criticism for their "handling" of the Cologne incident. They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 2. Your dishonest and vile implication that discussing this problem is racist is noted and rejected. That type of Political Correctness is the reason that these issues have been created in the first place and not been honestly discussed in the second, and God Forbid ever actually dealt with in the Third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your communications skills suck. That I think seems to be a common problem among people of your ilk.
> 
> If German police attempted to whitewash or did not act promptly, that would be characterized as mishandling. So you and your ilk are criticizing German police for mishandling the Cologne incident. That is fine but my question to you is how come you people are not criticizing German police for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> It is you who is dishonest. You claim that your society is kind and generous and yet your society routinely carries out hate attacks on refugees who have lost everything in the war that is a creation of European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My communication skills are excellent, save your lies for someone dumb enough to fall for them.
> 
> 1.  YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it that German police came under criticism for not doing enough or hiding or whatever you think they did.
> 
> What you are not getting is that why is German police not under criticism for failing to protect refugees?
> 
> This tells us that either your do not know how to read or you are avoiding a direct question. This is indicative of an insincere position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
Click to expand...


Are you a moron? 

If not answer this: why are European governments not under criticism for failing to protect the rights of refugees?


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.They did not come under criticism for their "handling" of the Cologne incident. They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 2. Your dishonest and vile implication that discussing this problem is racist is noted and rejected. That type of Political Correctness is the reason that these issues have been created in the first place and not been honestly discussed in the second, and God Forbid ever actually dealt with in the Third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your communications skills suck. That I think seems to be a common problem among people of your ilk.
> 
> If German police attempted to whitewash or did not act promptly, that would be characterized as mishandling. So you and your ilk are criticizing German police for mishandling the Cologne incident. That is fine but my question to you is how come you people are not criticizing German police for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> It is you who is dishonest. You claim that your society is kind and generous and yet your society routinely carries out hate attacks on refugees who have lost everything in the war that is a creation of European countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My communication skills are excellent, save your lies for someone dumb enough to fall for them.
> 
> 1.  YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it that German police came under criticism for not doing enough or hiding or whatever you think they did.
> 
> What you are not getting is that why is German police not under criticism for failing to protect refugees?
> 
> This tells us that either your do not know how to read or you are avoiding a direct question. This is indicative of an insincere position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> If not answer this: why are European governments not under criticism for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
Click to expand...



I was very clear that you do not have the right to ask me to address your point seriously and honestly if you refuse me the same courtesy.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your communications skills suck. That I think seems to be a common problem among people of your ilk.
> 
> If German police attempted to whitewash or did not act promptly, that would be characterized as mishandling. So you and your ilk are criticizing German police for mishandling the Cologne incident. That is fine but my question to you is how come you people are not criticizing German police for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> It is you who is dishonest. You claim that your society is kind and generous and yet your society routinely carries out hate attacks on refugees who have lost everything in the war that is a creation of European countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My communication skills are excellent, save your lies for someone dumb enough to fall for them.
> 
> 1.  YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it that German police came under criticism for not doing enough or hiding or whatever you think they did.
> 
> What you are not getting is that why is German police not under criticism for failing to protect refugees?
> 
> This tells us that either your do not know how to read or you are avoiding a direct question. This is indicative of an insincere position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> If not answer this: why are European governments not under criticism for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was very clear that you do not have the right to ask me to address your point seriously and honestly if you refuse me the same courtesy.
Click to expand...


I have answered your questions time and time again. You either do not know how to read or you are not interested in reading. Which one is it?


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My communication skills are excellent, save your lies for someone dumb enough to fall for them.
> 
> 1.  YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it that German police came under criticism for not doing enough or hiding or whatever you think they did.
> 
> What you are not getting is that why is German police not under criticism for failing to protect refugees?
> 
> This tells us that either your do not know how to read or you are avoiding a direct question. This is indicative of an insincere position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> If not answer this: why are European governments not under criticism for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was very clear that you do not have the right to ask me to address your point seriously and honestly if you refuse me the same courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have answered your questions time and time again. You either do not know how to read or you are not interested in reading. Which one is it?
Click to expand...


No, you did not.

From above. Which you have studiously ignored.

"
This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.

As you are doing."


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it that German police came under criticism for not doing enough or hiding or whatever you think they did.
> 
> What you are not getting is that why is German police not under criticism for failing to protect refugees?
> 
> This tells us that either your do not know how to read or you are avoiding a direct question. This is indicative of an insincere position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> If not answer this: why are European governments not under criticism for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was very clear that you do not have the right to ask me to address your point seriously and honestly if you refuse me the same courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have answered your questions time and time again. You either do not know how to read or you are not interested in reading. Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not.
> 
> From above. Which you have studiously ignored.
> 
> "
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing."
Click to expand...


That is your conclusion which by the way is flawed as I have pointed out in my previous detailed posts. My question to you and your ilk is very straight forward. Is Europe a civilized society? If the answer is yes then there should be no maltreatment of refugees in Europe. Unfortunately, as of now, refugees are being attacked and mistreated throughout Europe. This proves that Europe perhaps is not a civilized society. You guys can easily prove me wrong by coming out in the support of refugees. I am waiting.


----------



## Likkmee

You "voted' for it. .....or..you think you did ?


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOu failed to address my point. Again.
> 
> They were came under criticism for the fact that they were hiding how bad it was and that the incident had a cultural component.
> 
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing.
> 
> 
> 2. As you refuse to honestly or seriously address my point above, I see no reason to address yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> If not answer this: why are European governments not under criticism for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was very clear that you do not have the right to ask me to address your point seriously and honestly if you refuse me the same courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have answered your questions time and time again. You either do not know how to read or you are not interested in reading. Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not.
> 
> From above. Which you have studiously ignored.
> 
> "
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your conclusion which by the way is flawed as I have pointed out in my previous detailed posts. My question to you and your ilk is very straight forward. Is Europe a civilized society? If the answer is yes then there should be no maltreatment of refugees in Europe. Unfortunately, as of now, refugees are being attacked and mistreated throughout Europe. This proves that Europe perhaps is not a civilized society. You guys can easily prove me wrong by coming out in the support of refugees. I am waiting.
Click to expand...


Save your hyperbole for someone who cares.

The coverup demonstrates that the intent of the governments in EUrope is the exact opposite of what you claim.

Constantly the European governments are denying or downplaying the negative news regarding immigrants and refugees.

They are constantly pushing YOUR agenda of the refugees being poor misunderstood victims.

In this they are completely betraying their professional and moral obligation to protect both the personal safety and interests of their citizens.

I assume you are well acquainted with the various Rape Rings of the UK? And the way the government, under the sway of political correctness was more concerned with not being called racist, than protecting children from rapists?


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> If not answer this: why are European governments not under criticism for failing to protect the rights of refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very clear that you do not have the right to ask me to address your point seriously and honestly if you refuse me the same courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have answered your questions time and time again. You either do not know how to read or you are not interested in reading. Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not.
> 
> From above. Which you have studiously ignored.
> 
> "
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your conclusion which by the way is flawed as I have pointed out in my previous detailed posts. My question to you and your ilk is very straight forward. Is Europe a civilized society? If the answer is yes then there should be no maltreatment of refugees in Europe. Unfortunately, as of now, refugees are being attacked and mistreated throughout Europe. This proves that Europe perhaps is not a civilized society. You guys can easily prove me wrong by coming out in the support of refugees. I am waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your hyperbole for someone who cares.
> 
> The coverup demonstrates that the intent of the governments in EUrope is the exact opposite of what you claim.
> 
> Constantly the European governments are denying or downplaying the negative news regarding immigrants and refugees.
> 
> They are constantly pushing YOUR agenda of the refugees being poor misunderstood victims.
> 
> In this they are completely betraying their professional and moral obligation to protect both the personal safety and interests of their citizens.
> 
> I assume you are well acquainted with the various Rape Rings of the UK? And the way the government, under the sway of political correctness was more concerned with not being called racist, than protecting children from rapists?
Click to expand...


You are either an idiot or a demagogue. I have addressed each and every talking point you so far have advanced including the rape ring in UK. You are nothing but an enemy of the humanity. So I am aware that you do not care about refugees. You do not need to brandish your callousness again and again. That is really sad. 

European governments have not been doing enough to take care of refugees. Not only that, they have scapegoated refugees to cover-up the shortcomings of European societies. European governments should be fighting intolerance by arresting violent racist thugs who are rioting against helpless refugees. Also it would greatly help if European governments took actions to curb hate speech from racists like yourself.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very clear that you do not have the right to ask me to address your point seriously and honestly if you refuse me the same courtesy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have answered your questions time and time again. You either do not know how to read or you are not interested in reading. Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you did not.
> 
> From above. Which you have studiously ignored.
> 
> "
> This reveals that the intent of the European Governments is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you claim it is, ie to whitewash the immigrants, not scapegoat them.
> 
> As you are doing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your conclusion which by the way is flawed as I have pointed out in my previous detailed posts. My question to you and your ilk is very straight forward. Is Europe a civilized society? If the answer is yes then there should be no maltreatment of refugees in Europe. Unfortunately, as of now, refugees are being attacked and mistreated throughout Europe. This proves that Europe perhaps is not a civilized society. You guys can easily prove me wrong by coming out in the support of refugees. I am waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your hyperbole for someone who cares.
> 
> The coverup demonstrates that the intent of the governments in EUrope is the exact opposite of what you claim.
> 
> Constantly the European governments are denying or downplaying the negative news regarding immigrants and refugees.
> 
> They are constantly pushing YOUR agenda of the refugees being poor misunderstood victims.
> 
> In this they are completely betraying their professional and moral obligation to protect both the personal safety and interests of their citizens.
> 
> I assume you are well acquainted with the various Rape Rings of the UK? And the way the government, under the sway of political correctness was more concerned with not being called racist, than protecting children from rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either an idiot or a demagogue. I have addressed each and every talking point you so far have advanced including the rape ring in UK. You are nothing but an enemy of the humanity. So I am aware that you do not care about refugees. You do not need to brandish your callousness again and again. That is really sad.
> 
> European governments have not been doing enough to take care of refugees. Not only that, they have scapegoated refugees to cover-up the shortcomings of European societies. European governments should be fighting intolerance by arresting violent racist thugs who are rioting against helpless refugees. Also it would greatly help if European governments took actions to curb hate speech from racists like yourself.
Click to expand...


1. They are not scapegoating the refugees. The entire political class in Europe is heavily invested in high levels of Third World Immigration and are doing all they can to protect that policy.

2. European governments are undoubtedly overwhelmed by the flood of immigrants. That you try to spin this purposeful abuse is dishonest to say the least.

3. Your attempt to distract from the damage and danger of the Immigrant Flood with the supposed "shortcomings of European societies" is blatantly dishonest.


----------



## Freja

*Anuar, 1 yrs old is seriously ill and forced to leave Sweden. *
(I'm not going to bother translating the whole thing, these are the key elements of the story)
Anuar, 1, är svårt sjuk – tvingas lämna Sverige
_




"Anuar has dwarfism, narrow airways and possible braindamage. He came with his parents to Sweden from Germany (Originally "fled" Kosovo) in search for medical care for treating his serious, life threatening condition. But they have been denied asylum and is going to be sent back to Germany, then Germany will decide if they are going to be sent back to Kosovo or not. They don't have the right to apply for asylum, cause Kosovo is not at war. 
Anuar has already had a nasal surgery to help him breathe better through his nose. He is scheduled for 3 more surgeries, two of them being for his airways and ears. 
He has already had to go by ambulance several times to get oxygen. "_

So, what do you guys think?

Personally... I'm sad for the child, as always. But Sweden can't act like a free hospital to the world, funded by Swedens tax payers. The story even said "they came to Sweden for treatment". For FREE treatment might I add...  This will NOT work in the long run if we have seriously ill people coming in here from all around the world for free treatment.
It's difficult for me to not be upset at this in a way... and I feel guilty about it cause the child is suffering. I think the parents must be shameless to travel to different countries and demand free medical care.

Since almost all medical care in Sweden is payed through taxes, I have no idea what surgeries like these costs. Does any american know what it would cost in your country? I'm guessing it's pricey... And would you be willing to partially pay for such surgeries for asylum seekers, from your own pocket, without even being asked about it?
Remember that we pay 33% taxes to be able to have this medical care system, so that we citizens can feel safe should we get sick or injured. Is it fair that we accept and treat people who doesn't even have the right to stay here? *I'm asking in an objective manor.* Of course the answer is NO. Swedens economy is going down the toilet fast enough as it is.

I have noticed that people in Europe have totally lost their objective thinking.


----------



## Correll

Freja said:


> *Anuar, 1 yrs old is seriously ill and forced to leave Sweden. *
> (I'm not going to bother translating the whole thing, these are the key elements of the story)
> Anuar, 1, är svårt sjuk – tvingas lämna Sverige
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anuar has dwarfism, narrow airways and possible braindamage. He came with his parents to Sweden from Germany (Originally "fled" Kosovo) in search for medical care for treating his serious, life threatening condition. But they have been denied asylum and is going to be sent back to Germany, then Germany will decide if they are going to be sent back to Kosovo or not. They don't have the right to apply for asylum, cause Kosovo is not at war.
> Anuar has already had a nasal surgery to help him breathe better through his nose. He is scheduled for 3 more surgeries, two of them being for his airways and ears.
> He has already had to go by ambulance several times to get oxygen. "_
> 
> So, what do you guys think?
> 
> Personally... I'm sad for the child, as always. But Sweden can't act like a free hospital to the world, funded by Swedens tax payers. The story even said "they came to Sweden for treatment". For FREE treatment might I add...  This will NOT work in the long run if we have seriously ill people coming in here from all around the world for free treatment.
> It's difficult for me to not be upset at this in a way... and I feel guilty about it cause the child is suffering. I think the parents must be shameless to travel to different countries and demand free medical care.
> 
> Since almost all medical care in Sweden is payed through taxes, I have no idea what surgeries like these costs. Does any american know what it would cost in your country? I'm guessing it's pricey... And would you be willing to partially pay for such surgeries for asylum seekers, from your own pocket, without even being asked about it?
> Remember that we pay 33% taxes to be able to have this medical care system, so that we citizens can feel safe should we get sick or injured. Is it fair that we accept and treat people who doesn't even have the right to stay here? *I'm asking in an objective manor.* Of course the answer is NO. Swedens economy is going down the toilet fast enough as it is.
> 
> I have noticed that people in Europe have totally lost their objective thinking.




If the governments of Europe had NOT had a policy of HIgh Third World Immigration for several generations, then people like this with real need, would be welcomed with open arms.

Instead the capacity of Europe to absorb Immigrants have been squandered on hordes of economic immigrants for no good reason.


----------



## Freja

Correll said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anuar, 1 yrs old is seriously ill and forced to leave Sweden. *
> (I'm not going to bother translating the whole thing, these are the key elements of the story)
> Anuar, 1, är svårt sjuk – tvingas lämna Sverige
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anuar has dwarfism, narrow airways and possible braindamage. He came with his parents to Sweden from Germany (Originally "fled" Kosovo) in search for medical care for treating his serious, life threatening condition. But they have been denied asylum and is going to be sent back to Germany, then Germany will decide if they are going to be sent back to Kosovo or not. They don't have the right to apply for asylum, cause Kosovo is not at war.
> Anuar has already had a nasal surgery to help him breathe better through his nose. He is scheduled for 3 more surgeries, two of them being for his airways and ears.
> He has already had to go by ambulance several times to get oxygen. "_
> 
> So, what do you guys think?
> 
> Personally... I'm sad for the child, as always. But Sweden can't act like a free hospital to the world, funded by Swedens tax payers. The story even said "they came to Sweden for treatment". For FREE treatment might I add...  This will NOT work in the long run if we have seriously ill people coming in here from all around the world for free treatment.
> It's difficult for me to not be upset at this in a way... and I feel guilty about it cause the child is suffering. I think the parents must be shameless to travel to different countries and demand free medical care.
> 
> Since almost all medical care in Sweden is payed through taxes, I have no idea what surgeries like these costs. Does any american know what it would cost in your country? I'm guessing it's pricey... And would you be willing to partially pay for such surgeries for asylum seekers, from your own pocket, without even being asked about it?
> Remember that we pay 33% taxes to be able to have this medical care system, so that we citizens can feel safe should we get sick or injured. Is it fair that we accept and treat people who doesn't even have the right to stay here? *I'm asking in an objective manor.* Of course the answer is NO. Swedens economy is going down the toilet fast enough as it is.
> 
> I have noticed that people in Europe have totally lost their objective thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the governments of Europe had NOT had a policy of HIgh Third World Immigration for several generations, then people like this with real need, would be welcomed with open arms.
> 
> Instead the capacity of Europe to absorb Immigrants have been squandered on hordes of economic immigrants for no good reason.
Click to expand...


Exactly. Couldn't have said it better myself.
It's about helping people who are in the most difficult situations. Grown, healthy men are taken in and indirectly picked over this poor child.
I would happily throw out some criminal, women hating muslims and help this child for the money instead. You can't help everyone in the world, but small children should be an exception when they are this seriously ill...

I have an american friend who had to get his teeth fixed after knocking a tooth out. And he had to pay thousands of dollars to get a new tooth. I told him before he did it that he could come to Sweden and pretend to be a migrant, then he would have gotten it fixed for absolutely free. It was more of a joke when I said that, but there is truth in it...


----------



## Freja

*Handgrenades exploded in a nightclub, Stockholm.*
Misstänkt explosion i centrala Stockholm

_The police has found two "handles" that were used to detonate the grenades. _
_(I'm not sure if I translated that correctly, I guess they mean the thingie you pull on the grenade. I know nothing about weapons, so excuse my translation.)_
_The building suffered severe damage and a car outside was also damaged. But fortunatly, no people have been injured.
The police has not arrested anyone yet. _

What do you think? Swedes using grenades? Everytime there has been an explosion where a grenade has been involved, the guilty people has always been muslims so far...
We will see...


----------



## Freja

*Huge fight at the cinema, during the childrens movie "Kung Fu Panda". Gothenburg.*
Vilt slagsmål under Kung Fu Panda på Bergakungen

_During the entire movie, a small child was screaming and playing loud tunes on a cellphone. The parent did nothing to silence the child. When the movie was almost over, a fight broke out between the screaming childs father and another parent. They yelled at each other, then started fistfighting. Many people got involved and witnesses says that it was difficult to see which people were participating in the fight and who was trying to seperate the parents from each other. _

Was it muslims again..? This has never happened before, not to my knowledge.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> *Huge fight at the cinema, during the childrens movie "Kung Fu Panda". Gothenburg.*
> Vilt slagsmål under Kung Fu Panda på Bergakungen
> 
> _During the entire movie, a small child was screaming and playing loud tunes on a cellphone. The parent did nothing to silence the child. When the movie was almost over, a fight broke out between the screaming childs father and another parent. They yelled at each other, then started fistfighting. Many people got involved and witnesses says that it was difficult to see which people were participating in the fight and who was trying to seprate the parents from each other. _
> 
> Was it muslims again..? This has never happened before, not to my knowledge.



*"During the entire movie, a small child was screaming and playing loud tunes on a cellphone."*

All I know is that this is completely unacceptable behaviour, the child and it's parents should have been removed from cinema, it's very bad-mannered for this to be allowed, a huge disruption and disrespectful to the other people....I don't care whether they were Muslims, Christians, Athiests or Klingons.


----------



## Freja

*A woman was assaulted by three men, suspected failed rape attempt and they burned her with a cigarette before leaving.* 
Polisen om överfallet i Skara: "De har pratat på något språk som hon inte förstår"

_In the early morning hours, a woman was outdoors walking when a car pulled up beside her. Out jumped three men that pushed her to the ground and tried to rip her clothes off. She resisted and the men gave up, but before leaving one of the men put out a cigarette on her hand.
The men that attacked her spoke a language that she didn't understand._ 

Men attacking women in groups and speaking a foreign language ...


----------



## Freja

*Man was cut in the throat during a fight at a muslim association.*
Man knivskuren i halsen på muslimsk förening i Kristianstad

_Between 40-60 people started fighting at a muslim association. Four people where injured and two of them seriously injured. The fight then continued at the hospital and the police had to go with them to keep everything calm.
So far nobody has been arrested, and the case is classified as a murder attempt. _

Up to 60 people participating in a fight?! Continued fighting at the hospital?! This is madness...
This time it's confirmed to be muslims...


----------



## Freja

*Woman was kidnapped and gangraped by three men. The criminal act lasted for 6 hours. *
Tre anhållna för grov våldtäkt
Två män ska ha kidnappat kvinna

_A woman was dragged into a car in Malmö, which then transported her to Helsingborg where the she was brutally raped. 
One of the men that was taken in by the police is 22 yrs old that has no adress in Sweden. Another of the suspected is also 22 yrs old, he was released due to lack of evidence. 
The head suspect has refused to tell his identity._

The police is very restrictive and won't tell any other details about the case. 
Again... men attacking women in groups...


----------



## Freja

*Huge fight in Gävle, possible murder attempt.*
Centrala Gävle avspärrat - misstänkt mordförsök

_At least 10 people participated in the fight. Five police cars were called to the scene.
One man was hit in the head with a bottle, two men was taken to the hospital with knife wounds. One of the men had been stabbed multiple times and is in serious condition._

Swedes? Muslims?
Media never tells the ethnicity of the criminals.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Freja said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_



Well, you're on a US forum, you think Sweden's bad, you should go to the US and see how bad is done.


----------



## Freja

*50 yr old woman brutally beaten by several men.*
Kvinna misshandlad av okända - Barometern

She suffered damages to the face and doesn't remember the entire attack.
The woman was attacked for no appearant reason, nothing was stolen. Does that mean they only beat her up for fun?


----------



## Freja

frigidweirdo said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're on a US forum, you think Sweden's bad, you should go to the US and see how bad is done.
Click to expand...

I actually doubt the US is worse than Sweden... You should come to Sweden and see for yourself...
Are you a woman? Then you're in for a real treat...

Violence against women has escalated to an ungodly level. Personally I stay indoors to avoid even meeting muslims. Doesn't matter what you are wearing, they will stare at you like you are in a bikini... And the muslims are everywhere...
How many terrorist attacks has there been during 5 years in the US? And how many terrorist attacks has been in Europe during 5 years?

I'm telling you... all of Europe are screwed and deep down in the shit... I'm worried as heck. Just waiting for another terrorist attack in Sweden...
Some years ago a suicide bomber detonated himself during the christmas shopping rush in Stockholm.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Freja said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're on a US forum, you think Sweden's bad, you should go to the US and see how bad is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually doubt the US is worse than Sweden... You should come to Sweden and see for yourself...
> Are you a woman? Then you're in for a real treat...
> 
> Violence against women has escalated to an ungodly level. Personally I stay indoors to avoid even meeting muslims. Doesn't matter what you are wearing, they will stare at you like you are in a bikini... And the muslims are everywhere...
> How many terrorist attacks has there been during 5 years in the US? And how many terrorist attacks has been in Europe during 5 years?
> 
> I'm telling you... all of Europe are screwed and deep down in the shit... I'm worried as heck. Just waiting for another terrorist attack in Sweden...
> Some years ago a suicide bomber detonated himself during the christmas shopping rush in Stockholm.
Click to expand...


I actually did go to Sweden. And I do know that the cities in Sweden are a lot better than some of the cities in the US. Have you been to DC by any chance? You'd soon change your mind. 

How many terrorist attacks in the last five years? Do you really want to know? 

"

February 18, 2010: Austin suicide attack: Andrew Joseph Stack III flying his single engine plane flew into the Austin Texas IRS building killing himself and one IRS employee and injuring 13 others. Stack left a suicide note online, comparing the IRS to Big Brother from the novel 1984.
March 4, 2010: 2010 Pentagon shooting: John Patrick Bedell shot and wounded two Pentagon police officers at a security checkpoint in the Pentagon station of the Washington Metro rapid transit system in Arlington County, Virginia.
September 1, 2010: Discovery Communications headquarters hostage crisis: James J. Lee, armed with two starter pistols and an explosive device, takes three people hostage in the lobby of the Discovery Communications headquarters in Silver Spring, Marylandbefore being killed by police. After nearly four hours, Lee was shot dead by police and all the hostages were freed without injury. Lee had earlier posted a manifesto railing against population growth and immigration.[73][74]
August 5, 2012: Wisconsin Sikh temple shooting: Six people were killed and three others were injured, including a police officer who was tending to victims at a Sikh temple in Oak Creek, Wisconsin. The gunman, 40-year-old Wade Michael Page, killed himself after being shot by police.[75] The shooting is being treated by authorities as an act of domestic terrorism.[76][77] While a motive has not been clearly defined Page had been active in white supremacist groups.[75]
April 15, 2013: Boston Marathon bombing: Two bombs detonated within seconds of each other near the finish line of the Boston Marathon, killing 3 and injuring more than 180 people.[78][79] Late in the evening of April 18 in Cambridge, Massachusetts, an MIT campus police officer was shot and killed while sitting in his squad car. Two suspects then carjacked an SUV and fled to nearby Watertown, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston. A massive police chase ensued, resulting in a shootout during which several IED's were thrown by the suspects. A Boston transit police officer was critically wounded and suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev, a Russian immigrant of Chechen ethnicity, was killed. The second suspect, Tsarnaev's younger brother Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, escaped. A "Shelter in place" order was given for Boston, Watertown, and the surrounding areas while house-to-house searches were conducted, but the suspect remained at large. Shortly after the search was called off Tsarnaev was discovered by a local resident hiding inside a boat parked in the resident's driveway less than three blocks from the scene of the shootout. He was taken into custody after another exchange of gunfire and taken to nearby Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston, where he was treated for injuries received during his pursuit and capture. Tsarnaev was arraigned on federal terrorism charges from his hospital bed on April 22, 2013.[80][81][82][83] Preliminary questioning indicated the Tsarnaev brothers had no ties to terrorist organizations.[84] A note written by Dzhokhar Tsarnaev on the boat where he was captured said the bombings were retaliation for US actions in Iraq and Afghanistan against Muslims.[85] On April 8, 2015, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was found guilty on all 30 counts related to the bombing and shootout with police.[86] On May 15, 2015, Tsarnaev was sentenced to death.[87]
April 16, 2013: April 2013 ricin letters: Two letters, sent to Mississippi Republican Senator Roger Wicker and president Barack Obama, were tested positive for ricin. Each letter contained the message "I am KC and I approve this message". On April 27, 2013, a man named Everett Dutschke was arrested.
November 1, 2013: 2013 Los Angeles International Airport shooting: Paul Anthony Ciancia entered the checkpoint at the Los Angeles International Airport and fired his rifle, killing one Transportation Security Administration officer and injuring six others. The motivation behind the attack was Paul's inspiration of the anti-government agenda, such as believing in the New World Order conspiracy theory, and stating that he "wanted to kill TSA" and described them as "pigs".
December 13, 2013: 2013 Wichita bomb attempt: 58-year-old avionics technician, identified as Terry Lee Loewen, was arrested on December 13, 2013, for attempting a suicide bombing at Wichita Mid-Continent Airport, where he was employed. Loewen became radicalized after reading extremist Islamic material on the Internet. He was arrested while driving a vehicle into the airport with what he believed to be an active explosive device. Later sentenced to 20 years in Federal prison.[88]
April 13, 2014: Overland Park Jewish Community Center shooting: A pair of shootings committed by a lone gunman occurred at the Jewish Community Center of Greater Kansas City and Village Shalom, a Jewish retirement community, in Overland Park, Kansas. A total of three people died in the shootings. One suspect, identified as Frazier Glenn Miller, Jr., a neo-Nazi neo-Pagan, was arrested and charged with capital murder, first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated assault.
June 8, 2014: 2014 Las Vegas shootings: Two police officers and one civilian died in a shooting spree in the Las Vegas Valley committed by a couple, identified as Jerad and Amanda Miller, who espoused anti-government views and were reportedly inspired by the outcome of the Bundy standoff. The Millers both died during a gunfight with responding police; Jerad Miller was fatally shot by officers, while Amanda Miller committed suicide after being wounded.
October 23, 2014: 2014 New York City hatchet attack: Zale Thompson injured two New York City Police Department (NYPD) officers, once critically at a Queens, New York City shopping district by striking them with a hatchet. Four officers were posing for a photograph when Thompson charged them. The police opened fire killing Thompson and injuring a civilian. Thompson who converted to Islam 2 years before the attack posted "anti-government, anti-Western, anti-white" messages online.[89]
November 28, 2014: Austin, Texas: Right-wing and anti-government extremist Larry Steven McQuilliams set a fire at the Mexican Consulate and shot towards several government buildings. Police arrived on scene and shot him dead. McQuilliams had a prior criminal history including drug possession and robbery.
December 2014: "The Guardians of Peace" linked by the United States to North Korea launched a cyber attack against SONY pictures. Embarrassing private emails were published and the organization threatened attacks against theaters that showed The Interview, a satire which depicted the assassination of North Korean leader Kim Jong Un. Following the refusal of theater chains to show the movie, SONY Pictures withdrew release of the movie, a decision that was criticized by President Obama and others. Obama said the USA will respond. North Korea denied responsibility for the attack and proposed a joint investigation with the U.S.[90][91][92]
December 20, 2014: Ismaaiyl Brinsley killed two New York City police officers, Rafael Ramos and Wenjian Liu in the Bedford Stuyvesant section of Brooklyn. Brinsley was reported to have walked up and fired directly into the officers squad car. Other officers chased the suspect into a nearby subway station, where he committed suicide. Prior to the shooting, Brinsley had written Instagram messages calling for revenge attacks in response to the police killings of Eric Garner and Michael Brown. He also allegedly shot his girlfriend in Maryland earlier that day.[93][94]
May 3, 2015: Curtis Culwell Center attack: Two gunmen opened fire outside the Curtis Culwell Center during an art exhibit hosted by an anti-Muslim group called the American Freedom Defense Initiative in Garland, Texas. The center was hosting a contest for cartoons depicting the Muslim prophet Muhammad. Both gunmen were killed by police. A Garland Independent School District (ISD) police officer was injured by a shot to the ankle but survived. The attackers, Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi, were motivated by the Charlie Hebdo shooting in France and the 2015 Copenhagen shooting in Denmark earlier in the year. The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant claimed responsibility for the attack through a Twitter post.[95]
June 17, 2015: Charleston church shooting: a mass shooting took place at Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church in downtown Charleston, South Carolina. The church is one of the United States' oldest black churches and has long been a site for community organization around civil rights. Nine people were killed, including the senior pastor, Clementa C. Pinckney, a state senator. A tenth victim was also shot, but survived. 21-year old Dylann Roof was arrested and later confessed that he committed the shooting in order to initiate a race war.
July 16, 2015: 2015 Chattanooga shootings: Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez opened fire on two military installations in Chattanooga, Tennessee. He first committed a drive-by shooting at a recruiting center, then traveled to a naval reserve center and continued firing. He was killed by police in a gunfight. Four Marines were killed immediately, and another Marine, a Navy sailor, and a police officer were wounded; the sailor died from his injuries two days later. The motive of the shootings is currently under investigation.[96]
August 30, 2015: Hospital Bomb Threat in Mississippi: An Iranian national was arrested in Hancock County for allegedly making terrorist threats and assaulting two sheriff's deputies. His actions and threats led to a two-hour closure of the I-10 Interstate near Louisiana state line. Subsequently, the subject was taken to a local hospital, where he's still threatening to kill anyone who isn't a member of Islam or Muslim.[97]
November 27, 2015: Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood shooting: Robert L. Dear, armed with an assault-style rifle opened fire at a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthoodclinic. Two civilians and one police officer were killed, and four civilians and five police officers were wounded before the suspect surrendered. Dear told police "No more baby parts" after being taken into custody.[98]
December 2, 2015: 2015 San Bernardino attack: A mass shooting occurred at the Inland Regional Center in San Bernardino, California, with 14 dead and 22 injured. Two suspects, Syed Rizwan Farook and Tashfeen Malik, fled in an SUV, but were later killed.[99][100][101][102]"
From Wikipedia. 


But that's not to say that Sweden hasn't become a problem, I mean, when you have politicians saying anyone from Syria can just turn up in Sweden, no matter what, you're going to get problems. And yes, European countries are going to have to sort themselves out pretty smart or things will get worse.


----------



## Correll

Freja said:


> *Huge fight in Gävle, possible murder attempt.*
> Centrala Gävle avspärrat - misstänkt mordförsök
> 
> _At least 10 people participated in the fight. Five police cars were called to the scene.
> One man was hit in the head with a bottle, two men was taken to the hospital with knife wounds. One of the men had been stabbed multiple times and is in serious condition._
> 
> Swedes? Muslims?
> Media never tells the ethnicity of the criminals.



Why would they give information to the public that could lead them to realizing the scale of the problems of Third World Immigration?


----------



## Freja

frigidweirdo said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD. And yet, it's still only SD that is being called "racists".
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're on a US forum, you think Sweden's bad, you should go to the US and see how bad is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually doubt the US is worse than Sweden... You should come to Sweden and see for yourself...
> Are you a woman? Then you're in for a real treat...
> 
> Violence against women has escalated to an ungodly level. Personally I stay indoors to avoid even meeting muslims. Doesn't matter what you are wearing, they will stare at you like you are in a bikini... And the muslims are everywhere...
> How many terrorist attacks has there been during 5 years in the US? And how many terrorist attacks has been in Europe during 5 years?
> 
> I'm telling you... all of Europe are screwed and deep down in the shit... I'm worried as heck. Just waiting for another terrorist attack in Sweden...
> Some years ago a suicide bomber detonated himself during the christmas shopping rush in Stockholm.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually did go to Sweden. And I do know that the cities in Sweden are a lot better than some of the cities in the US. Have you been to DC by any chance? You'd soon change your mind.
> 
> How many terrorist attacks in the last five years? Do you really want to know?
> 
> "
> 
> February 18, 2010: Austin suicide attack: Andrew Joseph Stack III flying his single engine plane flew into the Austin Texas IRS building killing himself and one IRS employee and injuring 13 others. Stack left a suicide note online, comparing the IRS to Big Brother from the novel 1984.
> March 4, 2010: 2010 Pentagon shooting: John Patrick Bedell shot and wounded two Pentagon police officers at a security checkpoint in the Pentagon station of the Washington Metro rapid transit system in Arlington County, Virginia.
> September 1, 2010: Discovery Communications headquarters hostage crisis: James J. Lee, armed with two starter pistols and an explosive device, takes three people hostage in the lobby of the Discovery Communications headquarters in Silver Spring, Marylandbefore being killed by police. After nearly four hours, Lee was shot dead by police and all the hostages were freed without injury. Lee had earlier posted a manifesto railing against population growth and immigration.[73][74]
> August 5, 2012: Wisconsin Sikh temple shooting: Six people were killed and three others were injured, including a police officer who was tending to victims at a Sikh temple in Oak Creek, Wisconsin. The gunman, 40-year-old Wade Michael Page, killed himself after being shot by police.[75] The shooting is being treated by authorities as an act of domestic terrorism.[76][77] While a motive has not been clearly defined Page had been active in white supremacist groups.[75]
> April 15, 2013: Boston Marathon bombing: Two bombs detonated within seconds of each other near the finish line of the Boston Marathon, killing 3 and injuring more than 180 people.[78][79] Late in the evening of April 18 in Cambridge, Massachusetts, an MIT campus police officer was shot and killed while sitting in his squad car. Two suspects then carjacked an SUV and fled to nearby Watertown, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston. A massive police chase ensued, resulting in a shootout during which several IED's were thrown by the suspects. A Boston transit police officer was critically wounded and suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev, a Russian immigrant of Chechen ethnicity, was killed. The second suspect, Tsarnaev's younger brother Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, escaped. A "Shelter in place" order was given for Boston, Watertown, and the surrounding areas while house-to-house searches were conducted, but the suspect remained at large. Shortly after the search was called off Tsarnaev was discovered by a local resident hiding inside a boat parked in the resident's driveway less than three blocks from the scene of the shootout. He was taken into custody after another exchange of gunfire and taken to nearby Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston, where he was treated for injuries received during his pursuit and capture. Tsarnaev was arraigned on federal terrorism charges from his hospital bed on April 22, 2013.[80][81][82][83] Preliminary questioning indicated the Tsarnaev brothers had no ties to terrorist organizations.[84] A note written by Dzhokhar Tsarnaev on the boat where he was captured said the bombings were retaliation for US actions in Iraq and Afghanistan against Muslims.[85] On April 8, 2015, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was found guilty on all 30 counts related to the bombing and shootout with police.[86] On May 15, 2015, Tsarnaev was sentenced to death.[87]
> April 16, 2013: April 2013 ricin letters: Two letters, sent to Mississippi Republican Senator Roger Wicker and president Barack Obama, were tested positive for ricin. Each letter contained the message "I am KC and I approve this message". On April 27, 2013, a man named Everett Dutschke was arrested.
> November 1, 2013: 2013 Los Angeles International Airport shooting: Paul Anthony Ciancia entered the checkpoint at the Los Angeles International Airport and fired his rifle, killing one Transportation Security Administration officer and injuring six others. The motivation behind the attack was Paul's inspiration of the anti-government agenda, such as believing in the New World Order conspiracy theory, and stating that he "wanted to kill TSA" and described them as "pigs".
> December 13, 2013: 2013 Wichita bomb attempt: 58-year-old avionics technician, identified as Terry Lee Loewen, was arrested on December 13, 2013, for attempting a suicide bombing at Wichita Mid-Continent Airport, where he was employed. Loewen became radicalized after reading extremist Islamic material on the Internet. He was arrested while driving a vehicle into the airport with what he believed to be an active explosive device. Later sentenced to 20 years in Federal prison.[88]
> April 13, 2014: Overland Park Jewish Community Center shooting: A pair of shootings committed by a lone gunman occurred at the Jewish Community Center of Greater Kansas City and Village Shalom, a Jewish retirement community, in Overland Park, Kansas. A total of three people died in the shootings. One suspect, identified as Frazier Glenn Miller, Jr., a neo-Nazi neo-Pagan, was arrested and charged with capital murder, first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated assault.
> June 8, 2014: 2014 Las Vegas shootings: Two police officers and one civilian died in a shooting spree in the Las Vegas Valley committed by a couple, identified as Jerad and Amanda Miller, who espoused anti-government views and were reportedly inspired by the outcome of the Bundy standoff. The Millers both died during a gunfight with responding police; Jerad Miller was fatally shot by officers, while Amanda Miller committed suicide after being wounded.
> October 23, 2014: 2014 New York City hatchet attack: Zale Thompson injured two New York City Police Department (NYPD) officers, once critically at a Queens, New York City shopping district by striking them with a hatchet. Four officers were posing for a photograph when Thompson charged them. The police opened fire killing Thompson and injuring a civilian. Thompson who converted to Islam 2 years before the attack posted "anti-government, anti-Western, anti-white" messages online.[89]
> November 28, 2014: Austin, Texas: Right-wing and anti-government extremist Larry Steven McQuilliams set a fire at the Mexican Consulate and shot towards several government buildings. Police arrived on scene and shot him dead. McQuilliams had a prior criminal history including drug possession and robbery.
> December 2014: "The Guardians of Peace" linked by the United States to North Korea launched a cyber attack against SONY pictures. Embarrassing private emails were published and the organization threatened attacks against theaters that showed The Interview, a satire which depicted the assassination of North Korean leader Kim Jong Un. Following the refusal of theater chains to show the movie, SONY Pictures withdrew release of the movie, a decision that was criticized by President Obama and others. Obama said the USA will respond. North Korea denied responsibility for the attack and proposed a joint investigation with the U.S.[90][91][92]
> December 20, 2014: Ismaaiyl Brinsley killed two New York City police officers, Rafael Ramos and Wenjian Liu in the Bedford Stuyvesant section of Brooklyn. Brinsley was reported to have walked up and fired directly into the officers squad car. Other officers chased the suspect into a nearby subway station, where he committed suicide. Prior to the shooting, Brinsley had written Instagram messages calling for revenge attacks in response to the police killings of Eric Garner and Michael Brown. He also allegedly shot his girlfriend in Maryland earlier that day.[93][94]
> May 3, 2015: Curtis Culwell Center attack: Two gunmen opened fire outside the Curtis Culwell Center during an art exhibit hosted by an anti-Muslim group called the American Freedom Defense Initiative in Garland, Texas. The center was hosting a contest for cartoons depicting the Muslim prophet Muhammad. Both gunmen were killed by police. A Garland Independent School District (ISD) police officer was injured by a shot to the ankle but survived. The attackers, Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi, were motivated by the Charlie Hebdo shooting in France and the 2015 Copenhagen shooting in Denmark earlier in the year. The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant claimed responsibility for the attack through a Twitter post.[95]
> June 17, 2015: Charleston church shooting: a mass shooting took place at Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church in downtown Charleston, South Carolina. The church is one of the United States' oldest black churches and has long been a site for community organization around civil rights. Nine people were killed, including the senior pastor, Clementa C. Pinckney, a state senator. A tenth victim was also shot, but survived. 21-year old Dylann Roof was arrested and later confessed that he committed the shooting in order to initiate a race war.
> July 16, 2015: 2015 Chattanooga shootings: Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez opened fire on two military installations in Chattanooga, Tennessee. He first committed a drive-by shooting at a recruiting center, then traveled to a naval reserve center and continued firing. He was killed by police in a gunfight. Four Marines were killed immediately, and another Marine, a Navy sailor, and a police officer were wounded; the sailor died from his injuries two days later. The motive of the shootings is currently under investigation.[96]
> August 30, 2015: Hospital Bomb Threat in Mississippi: An Iranian national was arrested in Hancock County for allegedly making terrorist threats and assaulting two sheriff's deputies. His actions and threats led to a two-hour closure of the I-10 Interstate near Louisiana state line. Subsequently, the subject was taken to a local hospital, where he's still threatening to kill anyone who isn't a member of Islam or Muslim.[97]
> November 27, 2015: Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood shooting: Robert L. Dear, armed with an assault-style rifle opened fire at a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthoodclinic. Two civilians and one police officer were killed, and four civilians and five police officers were wounded before the suspect surrendered. Dear told police "No more baby parts" after being taken into custody.[98]
> December 2, 2015: 2015 San Bernardino attack: A mass shooting occurred at the Inland Regional Center in San Bernardino, California, with 14 dead and 22 injured. Two suspects, Syed Rizwan Farook and Tashfeen Malik, fled in an SUV, but were later killed.[99][100][101][102]"
> From Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> But that's not to say that Sweden hasn't become a problem, I mean, when you have politicians saying anyone from Syria can just turn up in Sweden, no matter what, you're going to get problems. And yes, European countries are going to have to sort themselves out pretty smart or things will get worse.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the post! Very interesting reading.
I have not been to the US, though I have a friend who is american. How long time ago was it you were in Sweden? Sweden has been a nice country not too long ago. But it has changed dramatically in the last 10 yrs.
Are you a woman? Women can no longer be outdoors in peace... you will get stared at in a very uncomfortable way. Either like they hate you, want to beat you up, rob you or rape you.
I can't even be on my freaking balcony without getting stared at from muslims across the street.

I wish I could find a list like that about Sweden. Bombs are going off here all the time, this easter has been horrible. Multiple grenades going off in the bigger cities. Police is being attacked with rocks and molotov cocktails, they even threw a grenade at them which fortunatly didn't go off.
If there is a list like yours about Sweden, it would probably look the same. But look at the size of America, and look at the size of Sweden... much more happening on a smaller space.
Though it is true you have more attacks, Sweden is more "concentrated". Do you know what I mean?





I can also see that some of the names of the criminals in the list suggest they were americans. When anything terrorist related happens in Sweden, it's always, always muslims.
Sweden is selfdestructing through inviting Islamic terrorists, but Sweden is not attacking itself with weapons, that's the difference.

One asylum seeker burned the asylum home building to the ground, just cause he wasn't allowed to eat candy... wtf...
Selfdestruction... And I feel like I'm in the middle of it...

Thank you for the informative post anyways. Sweden is so intimidating I even considered moving to America.
I do master the language pretty good, right?


----------



## Freja

*Unaccompanied refugee children have the right to recieve money for dead parents.*

If the child claims that his parents are dead, *the only thing he has to do is sign a paper*. And there will be no controlling if the parents are dead or not. So everything is up to their honesty... 
The children have the right to recieve up to 70 000 SEK (=8593$) in cash and 3 000 SEK (=370$) every month until they turn 20 yrs of age. 

http://www.tv4.se/nyheterna/artiklar/efterlevandest%C3%B6d-skjuter-i-h%C3%B6jden-56fc01ddfca38f427500044c

Barnpension och efterlevandestöd till barn - Pensionsmyndigheten


I cannot believe this!!? The "unaccompanied refugee children" are grown MEN, first of all. Second, do you think everybody will be honest? HELL NO !!!


----------



## Freja

*Man from Afghanistan raped a 15 yr old girl at a mental institute for children/youths.*

_The Afghan man claimed to be 16 yrs of age, which is why he was allowed into the youth mental institute, but after age testing he turned out to be at least 19 yrs old. 
The man waited until he was alone with the girl in the living room. Then he attacked... he pushed her down into the couch and touched her breasts and intimate parts. Then he proceeded with pulling down her pants and panties and raped her vaginally. The girl was so afraid and shocked that she couldn't scream for help. This was the first time she had sex... 
The girl was suicidal and supposed to have personal with her at all times. Now the girl is feeling even worse with nightmares and anxiety, and she has problems with even being touched. 
During police interrogation with the Afghan, he claimed that he heard voices in his head that told him to rape the girl, so he did. He has been sentenced to psychiatric care and then expulsion out from Sweden._

Vuxet flyktingbarn fick bo på ungdomsklinik – våldtog direkt
Våldtäkterna på psyket - Kaliber

Omg... 
I feel so incredibly sorry for the girl... she was supposed to be taken care of and in a safe place... this is what happens when there is no control over who enters Sweden.
Hopefully her mind will heal, but it will take time.
... and for the Afghan man... KICK HIM OUT *NOW* !!!!!


----------



## Meathead

There is an old saying about the road to hell being paved with good intentions. Sweden would be a case in point.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Meathead said:


> There is an old saying about the road to hell being paved with good intentions. Sweden would be a case in point.



Exactly, Sweden's pathological altruism has got them into this mess.


----------



## Militants

Smaller Weapons in strenght by home nissar Sweden off course . .


----------



## Freja

*Huge fight at an asylum home, up to 60 people were involved and a man was cut in the head with a knife.*

_Police says they don't know yet what caused the fight, only that it was between two different groups. 
The man with the knife wound wasn't seriously injured, but had to be taken to the hospital anyways. Two men were arrested under suspicion of attempting manslaughter. _

En knivskuren i storbråk på flyktingboende

By "two different groups", do they mean two different groups of muslims..? Shia and Sunni?


----------



## Vikrant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying about the road to hell being paved with good intentions. Sweden would be a case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Sweden's pathological altruism has got them into this mess.
Click to expand...


Every European including Swedish except for one or two who has posted in this thread has proposed inhumane measures against refugees. If you think that is altruism then you do not know the meaning of the word.


----------



## Freja

Vikrant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying about the road to hell being paved with good intentions. Sweden would be a case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Sweden's pathological altruism has got them into this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every European including Swedish except for one or two who has posted in this thread has proposed inhumane measures against refugees. If you think that is altruism then you do not know the meaning of the word.
Click to expand...


There is a reason that "The Stockholm Syndrome" is named after Swedens capital.

Sweden took in 160 000 refugees last year, gave them roof over their heads, clothes, food in their stomachs, pocket money, free medical care, free dental care... and of course free Wide screen TVs, video games, Wifi, iPhones and iPads... all on Swedens tax payers money. We pay 33% taxes of our paycheck every month and most of that money goes to support immigration. We are even facing raised taxes just for immigration, something I am not willing to do!
That we, the citizens, of Sweden are slightly panicking that this doesn't slow down is natural. You live in the U.S, right? Then you have no say in how we are supposed to act. You don't have to put up with MENA (gang) rapes, shootings, stabbings, murders, batterings and overall hostile environment just stepping out the door.

When I went to the supermarket to buy groceries, a huge somali man stared at me with angry eyes like he wanted to kill me!!! He followed me with his eyes and even turned around to keep staring. I guess I "offended" him by looking at him after noticing that he was staring. Cause you know, women are not supposed to look a muslim man in the eyes, especially not white women.
I prefer to have my dad with me when I grocery shop... I feel like a little girl when I do that, but I feel more safe. I would never go and get groceries after dark, alone. Last time I did that, I passed a group of 6-7 MENA men. All of them were looking at me... I felt so threatened I even took out my defense spray and removed the safety lock, should they attack.

Like I've stated before, I feel sorry for those who are real refugees, those who are fleeing for real and who shows gratitude for recieving help.
I work with a muslim woman, her husband left her cause she got "too old". She supports 7 children by herself. She can be a bit annoying though as she seems to push over some of her assignments to me every week... not cool.
Likewise, a somali man I've known for many years. He is glad for the help he recieved when he first got here, he works to support his family and has for several years. He just needed help in the beginning to get on his feet, like it should be. As for his attitude, he respects swedes and DOES NOT stare at the white women. He always greets me and stays to chat a bit. One of the most friendly people I know.
Not like the economic refugees of today who are rude, complaining, shows no sign of gratitude, refuses to work or learn the swedish language, comes with demands, attacks the police and ambulance by throwing rocks at them, commits crimes and rapes and doesn't respect us for shit... I'm sure there are good people among the refugees, _somewhere_... That's why we need to be sure of their past, by demanding IDs before accepting them in. And if they have committed or commit a crime that ends with a prison sentence, kick them out of the country immediatly instead of letting them stay in our luxery prisons. They have no business here if they don't show swedes respect, we deserve respect for providing everything for them!
Don't you agree?

By the way... about at least 70% of the refugees are grown men. Where are the women and children?! Did they leave them in the warzone to come here or what??


----------



## Freja

*Somali man raped a 12-yr old girl....*

_Last year, a 17 yr old Somali man(Muhamed) lured the girl(Hanna) to his home, then he attacked and tore apart her jacket and pushed her down. When Hanna tried to resist him and fight back, Muhamed started punching her in the face. Then covered her mouth with his hand while vaginally raping her. 

Hanna says that during the rape, Muhamed would have said "black cöck is expensive" several times. Hanna suffered severe injuries to her intimate parts with major bleeding, as well as psychiatric and physical other injuries. 

Muhamed was 17 when he commited the act, but was 18 when he was sentenced. He claims that he had a relationship with Hanna and didn't know she had just turned 12 yrs old. 
*The court found him guilty of raping a minor and he was sentenced to 180 hours of community service. Which is 22 full working days in Sweden. *
It was taken into consideration that Muhamed suffered from anxiety and sleeping issues as well as his low age._

*.... now his friends are making fun of the girl.*

_Two brothers, that are Muhameds friends, has been harassing Hanna regurarly. She had to switch school to get away from them. But it didn't help.
They attack her whenever, wherever they see her. At school, stores or even her own home. 
The brothers stepped on the same bus as Hanna, and they attacked her there as well. The younger brother attacked first, beating her to the floor. Then the oldest punched her on the mouth. The brothers mother then interacted and Hanna thought she was going to help her, but instead she started kicking her.
Hanna was taken to the hospital as the back of her head was hurting and she was bleeding from the mouth. Her lips swelled up and two of her teeth was loose. 
Hanna says that after the attack, one of the brothers would have told her "see you next time". 

Hanna lives in fear every day and refuses to even leave the house. She doesn't go to school anymore, which has been criticized by social services. She has reported the assaults to the police but they havn't offered her any help. One of the brothers has had a restraining order against him, which he violates all the time. 
The police has told Hanna to document all the assaults in a diary and take photos of the injuries, as proof. 
(Hannas name is an alias)
_

This makes me so disturbed, it seems unreal. Why isn't the police helping the girl? Why did the rapist recieve such simple sentence!? Normally the punishment for raping a minor is at least a few years in prison... It's so unfair towards the girl... 
Muhameds age is probably a lie, as it usually is.
Btw... the article about the two brothers doesn't reveal what ethnicity they have, but my guess would be that they are also Somali.

More proof of how corrupted Sweden has become... it disgusts me that this even is happening.

18-åring döms för barnvåldtäkt
Muhameds kommentar när han våldtog Ida, 12: "Svart snopp är dyrt!" – kommer nu undan med 22 dagar samhällstjänst

13-åring blev våldtagen – misshandlas och trakasseras nu av gärningsmannens vänner


----------



## Militants

49,000 have house in the Swedish immigrants season 2015/2016. Big strenght are not true.


----------



## Sizis

Sweden is falling apart like every piece of Europe
Why? Because of immigrants
Solution? Execute euro-politicians and deport all immigrants and their relatives (even if they were born here)


----------



## Freja

My american friend showed me this. Finally somebody is talking about it !!! 
It is definitally worth watching:


----------



## Freja

*Woman raped by an Eritrean man*

The Eritrean man forced her mouth open and poured strong alcohol down her throat while threatening to kill her. During the rape, he kept punching her with a closed fist in the face, neck and stomach as well as pressing a pillow against her face. Then *he took a broken glass bottle and hit her repeatedly against her intimate parts.*
The woman suffered injuries in the form of pain, bruises and swelling in the face and neck as well as bleeding and swelling of her intimate parts. *She also got two of her vertebras dislocated.*
The prosecutor insist on deportation if he is found guilty.

Tvingade i kvinnan sprit under bestialiska våldtäkten

How disgusting isn't that?! Just imagining what this woman went through makes me sick to my stomach...


----------



## Maggdy

Freja said:


> *Woman raped by an Eritrean man*
> 
> The Eritrean man forced her mouth open and poured strong alcohol down her throat while threatening to kill her. During the rape, he kept punching her with a closed fist in the face, neck and stomach as well as pressing a pillow against her face. Then *he took a broken glass bottle and hit her repeatedly against her intimate parts.*
> The woman suffered injuries in the form of pain, bruises and swelling in the face and neck as well as bleeding and swelling of her intimate parts. *She also got two of her vertebras dislocated.*
> The prosecutor insist on deportation if he is found guilty.
> 
> Tvingade i kvinnan sprit under bestialiska våldtäkten
> 
> How disgusting isn't that?! Just imagining what this woman went through makes me sick to my stomach...



but he how was there in the woman's apartment? burglary?


----------



## Freja

Maggdy said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Woman raped by an Eritrean man*
> 
> The Eritrean man forced her mouth open and poured strong alcohol down her throat while threatening to kill her. During the rape, he kept punching her with a closed fist in the face, neck and stomach as well as pressing a pillow against her face. Then *he took a broken glass bottle and hit her repeatedly against her intimate parts.*
> The woman suffered injuries in the form of pain, bruises and swelling in the face and neck as well as bleeding and swelling of her intimate parts. *She also got two of her vertebras dislocated.*
> The prosecutor insist on deportation if he is found guilty.
> 
> Tvingade i kvinnan sprit under bestialiska våldtäkten
> 
> How disgusting isn't that?! Just imagining what this woman went through makes me sick to my stomach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he how was there in the woman's apartment? burglary?
Click to expand...

It says in another article that she appearantly knew the man a little. She went to his apartment to get spices that he had bought for her. (I don't know what that is supposed to mean? Spices or "spices"?)
Then he raped her. The neighbors heard her screaming for help and they called the police. When the police showed up at the apartment, the man was in the middle of the attack - he even still had erection.

Who knows what would have happened had the man been able to continue assaulting her...

Tvingades dricka starksprit - samtidigt som hon våldtogs


----------



## Freja

*New phenomenon on swedish schools - "Jihadi-cool "*

_*A person in Sweden, who lives close to a school, opened the window one day and overheard muslim children talking. They were watching videos on their smartphones and discussing which one of their relatives made the "best looking" decapitations. They were talking about it like how people talk about which soccer team is the best. 

It is really bothersome how sympathies for IS has grown in the younger children. The Jihadi-cool culture, where the holy war is portraited as something cool, has contributed to why more than 300 muslims has traveled from Sweden to join IS over the years. 
This subculture, where IS is the coolest of the coolest, has normalised the extreme views and brought many younger sympathizers with them.

They try to portray caliphate as something magnificent. For example: that is where you will find your true brothers, live in luxurious houses, eat in the finest restaurants and at the same time be able to live a true islamic life.

A worrying aspect is that some of the muslim organisations in Sweden has spread conspiracy-theories about the security polices work and theories about Sweden being infused with structural racism.





*_

Halshuggningar – en ’cool grej’ bland barn

What do you think of this..? Madness, I would say...
The parents of these children are probably responsible for their interest in IS. And no wonder the police are constantly being attacked with rocks and grenades if they think that they are the enemy.
Come on Sweden... wake up and do something!!!


----------



## Freja

*Social Welfare secretary reveals that they disciminate swedes.*

*Helena tells what is going on in the social welfare office she works in:*
_- "Not a single day passes by without recieving threats over the phone or through mail. The managers don't dare to deal with the situation. They just tell us that we have to deal with the fact that immigrants are aggressive because they are in a vulnerable situation."_

*Helena does want to point out that it's not only immigrants are aggressive, but the threats have gotten worse. She thinks theres a noticable difference between swedes and immigrants. *
_- "Swedes became angry and disappointed but they can accept when they are turned down. Some groups stand out when it comes to demands and threats. That is people from Somalia and Iraq, as well as "street children" from northern Africa.
The "children" are pretty much the worst ones, they come with huge demands. They can demand things like computers, touchpads, smartphones or phone subscriptions. If they don't get what they want they become angry and tell us what whores and racists we are. Then it is just easier to just give them what they want, it's safer/calmer this way."_

*She tells us how they systematically reject swedes who are just looking for the most basal things. She shows us paperwork from a rejection where a swedish family that needed winterjackets for their four children. *
_" - The mother of the family had found second hand jackets that would altogether cost around 100$. 
Then there was a swedish man who asked for money to buy food that we rejected, and we told him that he could borrow money from somebody. 
We put totally different requirements on swedes. We can for example tell them to ask their family and friends for money. We require them to sell their cars and other objects that we interpret as "luxery items". We check the monthy housing rent, if it's too high, we have the right to deny. We would never do that on the majority of immigrants."_

*She shows us paperwork from a request from a family from Somalia. She says that this family has lived in Sweden for four years. *
_- "Over and over they file a request from us, that we automatically approve. 
In this case they wanted a bunch of money for a new stroller. The stroller they wanted costed 1200$. This is the seventh time that this somali family asks for a new stroller, and they always get their request approved. 
If a swede would have filed a request like this, we had denied them and told them to go and look at a second hand stroller. 
From swedes we always demand reciepts and papers from the bank. We look at purchases and transactions from months back. We are always supposed to do that. But in cases with many immigrant families we choose to look the other way."_

*Helena tells us that it hurts her eyes when she sees immigrants come to the social welfare office in expensive cars. When she has denied a swede his request, who arrived in an 20 yr old car.*
_- "There is also a huge difference between swedes and immigrants within the social security. 
The worst is that they choose to look the other way when there even is appearant child abuse, even cases of honor related abuse. 
The managers tells us to respect cultural differences."_

*Helena is disappointed on the failed system and the slackness of the social security. Men also on herself for taking part of letting this madness continue. *
_- "I am also guilty of this betrayal against society. I'm part of this mendacious system. But I have to survive too, you know..."_
*Says Helena while looking shameful and sad.*

Socialsekreterare berättar: Vi särbehandlar svenskar negativt

I already knew this was occuring, it's good that somebody decided to act as a whistblower.
I used to work with a swedish woman, who has 4 children with her husband. She is short of money and has gone to the social welfare office and asked for money to pay bills. But been denied. She was also very angry that immigrants get what they want, she has seen/heard it with her own eyes/ears, while she has been denied every time.

What do you guys think of this..?
Is it right that immigrants, who has never paid a cent in taxes, get this special treatment, just cause they are more aggressive?


----------



## Maggdy

This is true?

Article appeared from an extreme right-wing online news. The title of the article: " Another leak is on the sinking ship of Europe: present the Swedish Minister of Culture" 
Kuruc.info - Újabb lék a süllyedő Európa hajóján: bemutatjuk a svéd kulturális minisztert
It is just in Hungarian language, but they do show the source: Här är tuttbilderna på nya kulturministern It's a Swedish newspaper, I have no knowledge about it.


----------



## Freja

Maggdy said:


> This is true?
> 
> Article appeared from an extreme right-wing online news. The title of the article: " Another leak is on the sinking ship of Europe: present the Swedish Minister of Culture"
> Kuruc.info - Újabb lék a süllyedő Európa hajóján: bemutatjuk a svéd kulturális minisztert
> It is just in Hungarian language, but they do show the source: Här är tuttbilderna på nya kulturministern It's a Swedish newspaper, I have no knowledge about it.
> View attachment 70853


Yes, sadly it is true.

The crazy feminists here celebrate when this black woman shows her breasts. Cause that represent anti-racism and feminism in one. The feminist party had a campaign going that women should be allowed to walk around topless.
* - "because men can walk around bare chested, why can't women do that? Everything has to be equal between genders."*
Ridiculous.
But sure, show your tits in public. In this day and age in Sweden, it's like asking to be sexually assaulted.

But yeah... Sweden just keeps embarassing the whole country when they allow people like this have a work of importance like a minister (of culture). Doesn't politicians have to present themselves in a respectful way? Appearantly not...


----------



## Maggdy

Freja said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true?
> 
> Article appeared from an extreme right-wing online news. The title of the article: " Another leak is on the sinking ship of Europe: present the Swedish Minister of Culture"
> Kuruc.info - Újabb lék a süllyedő Európa hajóján: bemutatjuk a svéd kulturális minisztert
> It is just in Hungarian language, but they do show the source: Här är tuttbilderna på nya kulturministern It's a Swedish newspaper, I have no knowledge about it.
> View attachment 70853
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sadly it is true.
> 
> The crazy feminists here celebrate when this black woman shows her breasts. Cause that represent anti-racism and feminism in one. The feminist party had a campaign going that women should be allowed to walk around topless.
> * - "because men can walk around bare chested, why can't women do that? Everything has to be equal between genders."*
> Ridiculous.
> But sure, show your tits in public. In this day and age in Sweden, it's like asking to be sexually assaulted.
> 
> But yeah... Sweden just keeps embarassing the whole country when they allow people like this have a work of importance like a minister (of culture). Doesn't politicians have to present themselves in a respectful way? Appearantly not...
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply. I agree with you absolutely. The parliament is not brothel. How she do show an leading by example for young girls? This should be followed? 
I do not like the heroes of a scandal. Sorry, my opinion that, it is scandalous.


----------



## Freja

*Woman raped in bathroom in a bar.*

_During the night between friday and saturday, a woman (age 25) was raped in a bar in Sundsvall. An *african man* was pointed out and arrested. 
As usually, swedish media hide the rapists ethnicity. 

*19 yr old Desbele from Eritrea is the rapist.* _






Kvinna våldtogs på krogtoalett i Sundsvall – afrikan begärs häktad

I'm having a hard time believing this man is 19 yrs old... I didn't know you could have such deep forehead wrinkles at that age?
Good thing he was caught and will be brought to justice.


----------



## Freja

*Swedens PM describes his countrymen as "gloomy and surreal".*

_"Their economy is growing 4.5 percent this year and unemployment has fallen to its lowest level since the financial crisis yet Swedes are acting “as if everything is going in the wrong direction,” complains their prime minister, Stefan Löfven.

In an interview with the Financial Times, the Social Democrat insists that *“all the numbers are going in the right direction, but the picture the public have is that the country is now going in the wrong direction.”*

*Löfven is convinced this is because “everything has been overshadowed” by the migrant crisis.*

Long welcoming of foreigners, the record influx last year threatened to overwhelm Sweden’s asylum authorities and its welfare system.

*Foreigners are 2.6 times more likely to be out of work than natives. After ten years in Sweden, only half have a job.*"_






Löfven Despairs at Swedes’ Gloom

*Let me counteract this bullshit by telling you a little bit about Swedens spring budget for this year....*

The government decided to increase the expenses with 27 billion $ between 2015-2020. An average of an increase with 5.4 billion $ every year.
*At the same time, we are facing increased taxes with 3.7 billion $ during 2016 alone.*
Not only that, they are _decreasing_ the international aid with 500 000 $ this year.

*Some of the budget for 2016*

Migration / asylum seekers / refugees expenses:
*Allowances for the refugees + county compensations:* *3.5 billion $*
*Migration administration:* 270 million $
*+* An additional of 18.3 million $ to increase safety at asylum homes.
*+* An additional of 2.5 million $ to execute expulsions of denied asylum seekers.
*Refugees recieve help with starting a business:* 2.2 million $
*Community youth centers (with unaccompanied refugee "children" in mind):* 30.5 million $, and then expecting to increase to 61 million $.
*The university board* will recieve an additional of 1.2 million $ to evaluate foreigners educations from their home countries, so they can get into work faster.

Police:
*Between 2017-2019 the police needs an additional of 478 million $.* They need to hire 2000 police officers and 1300 non-combatant employees to be able to handle the stream of refugees and the increases terror threats. They have already started the process of hiring though they have not recieved any money yet to do it.
*+* An additional of 30.5 million $ to handle and maintain the border control.
*+ *The security police (SÄPO) gets an additional of 1.2 million $ to strengthen the work against terrorism.
It is planned the police will recieve more money later on.

Tax revenues:
*Raised income taxes* - that will give 204 million $.
*More expensive home care service* - raised with 310$ for each person who needs it.
*Raised taxes for banks* - that will give 171 million $.

_*They have also counted on raised finances for supporting established swedish media... (controlling what information they will reveal...)*_
_*Personally, I will stick to trusting alternative media. I hate having to pay for the mainstream swedish media.*_


It is counted that this budget will worsen the state on *6 out of 10 households.*
*Btw, did you notice I changed the amount of refugee allowances + county compensations and our raised taxes to purple? *
*Most of our raised taxes are going directly into just supporting the refugees wellfare alone...*
*SHAME ON YOU LÖFVEN!!!!!*

*That pig doesn't know what he is talking about... 
How dare he call us, who are worried, for "gloomy and surreal"? 
I would rather call us for realistic.*

Här är vårbudgeten i punktform
Vårbudgeten: Höjd skatt och mer pengar till bidrag och invandring
Statens budget 2016 i siffror

*(This is not the ENTIRE budget, just what I thought was the most important parts)*


----------



## American_Jihad

Well sanders wants us to be like Sweden, I believe sanders/liberals/socialist are fools and don't know what going on in the real world. I wish the best for you and Sweden...


----------



## Freja

American_Jihad said:


> Well sanders wants us to be like Sweden, I believe sanders/liberals/socialist are fools and don't know what going on in the real world. I wish the best for you and Sweden...



Personally, I think that no country should be like Sweden. We will go down into history as the most naive country on the planet and dumbest people for financing our own destruction.

Thank you, it is truly appreciated.
This might be what sets off the people to start to act against it, hopefully.
It's like what Jimmie Åkesson (party leader of Sweden Democrats) commented after he saw the budget:

*"It is more like a bill for supporting immigration than a reforming budget."
*
Amen to that....


----------



## Militants

The police strenght and SÄPO togheter will be 19,000 pcs. Perfect size for me.


----------



## Freja

*Swedens housing minister caught having dinner with the extremist, fascist group "the Grey Wolves"
*




The Housing Minister *Mehmet Kaplan* resigned amidst revelations that he* had attended a dinner at which members of a Turkish extremist group were present* and that *he had once compared Israel to Nazi Germany.*

_"The recent discussion stands in the way of his mission,"_ said Löfven saying that Kaplan had made that assessment and the Prime Minister agreed.

At the press conference Kaplan defended his personal values as a politician.

_"I reject all forms of extremism,"_ he said. _"The green ideology stands for peace, diversity and global solidarity. These are my values."_

And Kaplan said: _"We have landed in a situation in which what I stand for is questioned."_

_"Let me be clear, this is not a confirmation of the information about me that I consider to be incorrect. I know who I am. Thats's why I can comfortably step away. I intend to continue my involvement. I feel very strong support from my party,"_ said Kaplan.

Only last week it was revealed that Kaplan was at a celebration last summer that was also attended by the Swedish leader of the Turkish nationalist extremist group, the Grey Wolves. The news prompted Prime Minister Stefan Löfven (Social Democrat) to say that it was "to be deeply regretted" that the minister had been in their company.

Mehmet Kaplan resigns - Radio Sweden

Such a disgrace that we have had him as our housing minister for several years. *Why would he have dinner with the Grey Wolves if he didn't like them?!* He claimed in an interview that he didn't know who they were.
Yeah, right...

And another thing that bothers me... *not ONE of the other politicians had made ANY critical comments at all about this scandal.* *All they have said is that they support him, respect him and wish him all the best.*
Jimmie Åkesson from Sweden Democrats is the only party leader that has criticized Mehmet Kaplan.
The fact that no other politicians from the other parties made any critical comments, only supportive statements, has made me lose even more trust in this parliament.

*We need a reelection RIGHT NOW!!! *

For those who doesn't know anything about the Grey Wolves:
_The Grey Wolves was a Turkish ultra-nationalist, neo-fascist youth organization. It is the "unofficial militant arm" of the Nationalist Movement Party. According to Turkish authorities, the organization carried out 694 murders between 1974–1980._
_Grey Wolves | Terrorist Groups | TRAC_


----------



## Militants

Sweden are Nazi Germany and Soviet Union togheter.


----------



## Freja

*Sweden's Deputy Prime Minister, Åsa Romson, referred to the 9/11 attacks as "ACCIDENTS". 



*
*Sweden's deputy prime minister has landed herself in hot water after referring to the 9/11 attacks as “accidents” on live television*. Her comment was immediately criticized on social media.
Appearing on SVT's breakfast show 'Gomorron Sverige' on Tuesday, Åsa Romson discussed the resignation of Housing Minister Mehmet Kaplan.

*Romson praised Kaplan's efforts in working with Muslim youth associations in Sweden*, but then added a surprising and rather confusing twist to her words of affirmation – referring to the 9/11 attacks as “accidents.”

_*“He has been chairman of Young Muslims in tough situations like the September 11 accidents*,”_ Romson said.

Viewers of the breakfast show quickly expressed their discontent at Romson's comments, with many taking to Twitter to share their disgust.

'Despicable': Sweden's deputy PM refers to 9/11 attacks as 'accidents' on live TV



*Yes, she seriously said it. Maybe it was Mehmet Kaplan who has told her that 9/11 were accidents..?*

*What do you guys think of this? *


----------



## Militants

I have strange feelings about all communists in world. They blame me far away because I didn't are communist. I am only Swedish and religion how justifice with Christ and God when I have help from them. It is nothing communism with no can speaking. It my religion Baptist how need help from Christ or God. I have trouble with all communists in world plus around 2000 voices till because they know they have wrong about help with speaking language. It is Christian specie with help from Christ and God. Not all how can tale. All communists are dumb with me far away they are voices.


----------



## Militants

Jumala are a Finnish pajas I know about him.


----------



## Militants

Finnish Gods are more worse than terrorists.


----------



## baileyn45

What is up with the ruling elite in Europe? They sound like the most warped human beings ever. Having dinner with fascist islamists, the 911 "accident", the refugee crisis and the accompanying rape hordes the new auschwitz? Warped. And these people are in power? Man, I thought we had idiots in power in the US. Ours apparently aren't even in these idiots league.


----------



## theHawk

Freja said:


> *Sweden's Deputy Prime Minister, Åsa Romson, referred to the 9/11 attacks as "ACCIDENTS".
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Sweden's deputy prime minister has landed herself in hot water after referring to the 9/11 attacks as “accidents” on live television*. Her comment was immediately criticized on social media.
> Appearing on SVT's breakfast show 'Gomorron Sverige' on Tuesday, Åsa Romson discussed the resignation of Housing Minister Mehmet Kaplan.
> 
> *Romson praised Kaplan's efforts in working with Muslim youth associations in Sweden*, but then added a surprising and rather confusing twist to her words of affirmation – referring to the 9/11 attacks as “accidents.”
> 
> _*“He has been chairman of Young Muslims in tough situations like the September 11 accidents*,”_ Romson said.
> 
> Viewers of the breakfast show quickly expressed their discontent at Romson's comments, with many taking to Twitter to share their disgust.
> 
> 'Despicable': Sweden's deputy PM refers to 9/11 attacks as 'accidents' on live TV
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, she seriously said it. Maybe it was Mehmet Kaplan who has told her that 9/11 were accidents..?*
> 
> *What do you guys think of this? *




This shows just how mentally deranged liberals are.


----------



## Maggdy

Militants said:


> I have strange feelings about all communists in world. They blame me far away because I didn't are communist. I am only Swedish and religion how justifice with Christ and God when I have help from them. It is nothing communism with no can speaking. It my religion Baptist how need help from Christ or God. I have trouble with all communists in world plus around 2000 voices till because they know they have wrong about help with speaking language. It is Christian specie with help from Christ and God. Not all how can tale. All communists are dumb with me far away they are voices.




Yes, I agree, the Communists have strange ideas. If they have a good idea, it is impossible to implement because that an utopia. I do advocate none of them religions and also do advocate none of them political statements. I think I'm perfectly independent of any principle, but however I'm ALMOST infinitely tolerant too.

You mention Christ. 

He is the one whose name is Jesus? 

You follow Jesus?

If the answer is a "yes" : How do you prove that you follow that really?

I know the legend of Jesus.  I know that Jesus was completely unarmed. The person who follow Jesus, do same what Jesus did. Jesus' followers only do simple talk and they do not wield weapons, just as like Jesus. Yes?


----------



## Freja

baileyn45 said:


> What is up with the ruling elite in Europe? They sound like the most warped human beings ever. Having dinner with fascist islamists, the 911 "accident", the refugee crisis and the accompanying rape hordes the new auschwitz? Warped. And these people are in power? Man, I thought we had idiots in power in the US. Ours apparently aren't even in these idiots league.


Couldn't agree more!!
When I thought things couldn't get any worse, then Mehmet Kaplan is revealed as a secret terrorist. He was part of the "green party", who has known for being nutty for many years. They only got a few percent of the votes, but since the worst nut(PM Stefan Löfven) decided to work together with them in ruling, they have the most power than any of the other parties, only Stefan Löfvens party (the social democrats) has more power.

*One of the Green partys spokespersons, Gustav Fridolin, made my jaw drop a couple of days ago... with the most unintelligent statement I've heard in my lifetime...*
After Kaplan was taken down from politics, an interview was to be done with another of the Green partys muslim members... *Yasri Khan*.
Before the interview he was going to greet the journalists. He shook hands with the men, but* refused to shake the female journalists hand*. He claimed that his religious beliefs didn't let him to touch a woman and he recieved major criticism immediatly for this, which made him retire as well.
Gustav Fridolin defended Yasri Khans behavior. Saying that he knew about his unwillingness to shake womens hands for a long time... but then added:

_“I had not realised how offensive some women would think it was.”
_
Muslim Politician 'Retires' From Politics After Refusing To Shake Hands With Woman On Television, Green Party In 'Crisis'

Btw... have I mentioned that the Green partys two most important questions are immigration and *feminism*!?
I'm convinced that this party should be kicked out of the parliament immediatly... They have been infiltrated by islamists and the swedish members are defending it. Unacceptable.


----------



## Freja

*Sweden is investing 227 million $ in building housing - 60% of those homes are exclusively for asylum seekers.*

That Sweden is short of housing isn't news, exactly. For several years there has been struggles in keeping up with the number of asylum seekers arriving. There has been desperate solutions such as tents, trailers, hotels, mansions or even letting them live in ferrys and schools.
The lack of housing is forcing young swedes to live at home with their parents well into their 30s. I consider myself lucky to have an apartment...

Now we are going to build housings for over 227 million dollars, *funded by tax payers*, but more than half of those homes are earmarked for asylum seekers.
Once again, swedes are discriminated in their own country!!

Miljarder till nya bostäder


----------



## Freja

*Congestion charges in Gothenburg has gone right into funding immigration.*

Not too long ago they started with congestion tax in Gothenburg, little did we know that *they introduced the taxes just for the purpose of taking even more money from the tax payers to give to the asylum seekers.*
Gothenburg city might take this to court, what the government did is illegal.

Trängselskatten - regeringen behåller intäkterna


----------



## Freja

*43 yr old man stabbed his girlfriend with a knife, then proceeded with attacking two cops during the chase. He was shot to death.*

Today a woman was screaming in an apartment building, the neighbours called the police. When arriving at the scene, the woman was bleeding heavily - she had been stabbed with a knife.
Helicopters were circling the city of *Uppsala*, looking for the man. The first police was beaten with a heavy chain to the head - and the criminal got away and left the police bleeding from the head. Later another police managed to find him, when the police was trying to arrest him, he attacked him as well. This time he attacked with the knife and and stabbed the cop in the shoulder. *The policeman had to pull his gun and shoot him.* He was shot in the thigh, hitting the aorta, and he bled to death on the spot.
Had they manage to take him in alive, he would have been charged with murder attempt(s).
Två poliser skadade – man sköts till döds
Polis misshandlad under utryckning

The man seems to have been identified on a Swedish forum. Personally, I'm not 100% sure. All I know is that he was *not swedish*. Rumors say he was a *Chilean*.
Policeman pulling gun is rare in Sweden, we have a totally different view on using weapons. IMO, we have to start looking at weapons like americans.
Another thing, the police didn't shoot to kill him on purpose.


----------



## Freja

*Five men attempted to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*

The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a *teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age.* And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.

Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende

I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
Wouldn't news like this be head liners in america?! Fück swedish media.


----------



## skye

Freja said:


> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.




That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!

I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?

How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!


----------



## Freja

skye said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!
> 
> I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?
> 
> How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!
Click to expand...

+1
You are so right... We are heading towards total devestation!!
It disturbs me deeply that something like this can happen in a modern and (once) civilized country like Sweden. And it upsets me when media and police stays silent to "not promote racism". They are betraying us swedes!

It's sad that swedes are so laid back... all we do is vote every 4th year. We cannot wait another two years to vote!
I'm glad to see that some brave people have started to demonstrate, but of course media labels them as "nazis and racists"...

This summer is going to be hell... I'm staying indoors...

*I've never heard of a single gang rape occuring in USA, has it happened in your country at all?*


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!
> 
> I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?
> 
> How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> You are so right... We are heading towards total devestation!!
> It disturbs me deeply that something like this can happen in a modern and (once) civilized country like Sweden. And it upsets me when media and police stays silent to "not promote racism". They are betraying us swedes!
> 
> It's sad that swedes are so laid back... all we do is vote every 4th year. We cannot wait another two years to vote!
> I'm glad to see that some brave people have started to demonstrate, but of course media labels them as "nazis and racists"...
> 
> This summer is going to be hell... I'm staying indoors...
> 
> *I've never heard of a single gang rape occuring in USA, has it happened in your country at all?*
Click to expand...

Of course gang rapes have happened in the US, it is Sweden I am concerned about. Don't the citizens want to preserve who they are? hey need to let their representatives know they want stricter laws and oversight.


----------



## skye

Freja said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!
> 
> I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?
> 
> How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> You are so right... We are heading towards total devestation!!
> It disturbs me deeply that something like this can happen in a modern and (once) civilized country like Sweden. And it upsets me when media and police stays silent to "not promote racism". They are betraying us swedes!
> 
> It's sad that swedes are so laid back... all we do is vote every 4th year. We cannot wait another two years to vote!
> I'm glad to see that some brave people have started to demonstrate, but of course media labels them as "nazis and racists"...
> 
> This summer is going to be hell... I'm staying indoors...
> 
> *I've never heard of a single gang rape occuring in USA, has it happened in your country at all?*
Click to expand...




((( Dear Freja)))

What is happening in Sweden and in fact all over Europe is sad and horrible beyond words.

It is as    if people in   your Governments have lost their heads and are consciously sending that beautiful continent into the abyss.

They don't want Europe to exist in the form we know it anymore.

I simply can not imagine any other reason for this   deliberated  and calculated  Islamic takeover.


----------



## Freja

Alex. said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!
> 
> I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?
> 
> How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> You are so right... We are heading towards total devestation!!
> It disturbs me deeply that something like this can happen in a modern and (once) civilized country like Sweden. And it upsets me when media and police stays silent to "not promote racism". They are betraying us swedes!
> 
> It's sad that swedes are so laid back... all we do is vote every 4th year. We cannot wait another two years to vote!
> I'm glad to see that some brave people have started to demonstrate, but of course media labels them as "nazis and racists"...
> 
> This summer is going to be hell... I'm staying indoors...
> 
> *I've never heard of a single gang rape occuring in USA, has it happened in your country at all?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course gang rapes have happened in the US, it is Sweden I am concerned about. Don't the citizens want to preserve who they are? hey need to let their representatives know they want stricter laws and oversight.
Click to expand...

It is just for comparison, I'm shocked at how many known gang rapes have occured in Sweden, while I've never heard of such things happening in the US.

I think that's exactly the way it is... Brainwashed swedes want to eliminate all that is swedish culture, to make room for this islamic multiculture... and obviously the multiculture isn't working out, but the brainwashed swedes deny it all.

It feels like a nightmare... 



skye said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!
> 
> I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?
> 
> How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> You are so right... We are heading towards total devestation!!
> It disturbs me deeply that something like this can happen in a modern and (once) civilized country like Sweden. And it upsets me when media and police stays silent to "not promote racism". They are betraying us swedes!
> 
> It's sad that swedes are so laid back... all we do is vote every 4th year. We cannot wait another two years to vote!
> I'm glad to see that some brave people have started to demonstrate, but of course media labels them as "nazis and racists"...
> 
> This summer is going to be hell... I'm staying indoors...
> 
> *I've never heard of a single gang rape occuring in USA, has it happened in your country at all?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((( Dear Freja)))
> 
> What is happening in Sweden and in fact all over Europe is sad and horrible beyond words.
> 
> It is as    if people in   your Governments have lost their heads and are consciously sending that beautiful continent into the abyss.
> 
> They don't want Europe to exist in the form we know it anymore.
> 
> I simply can not imagine any other reason for this   deliberated  and calculated  Islamic takeover.
Click to expand...

Your concearns (both of you) for Sweden and Europe is heart-warming indeed. It feels like our leaders have forgotten about us.

I've been led to believe that this truly is a calculated invasion from IS. There are thousands of terrorists and IS-sympathizers in Sweden. They have concealed themselves as asylum seekers and been let in to live off our wellfare. It disgusts me knowing that I'm part of paying for terrorists housing, food, dental- and healthcare... yuck... 

I'm so worried about what is going to happen in the future... I'm just sitting and waiting for terrorist attacks to take place. Cause it WILL happen, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!
> 
> I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?
> 
> How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> You are so right... We are heading towards total devestation!!
> It disturbs me deeply that something like this can happen in a modern and (once) civilized country like Sweden. And it upsets me when media and police stays silent to "not promote racism". They are betraying us swedes!
> 
> It's sad that swedes are so laid back... all we do is vote every 4th year. We cannot wait another two years to vote!
> I'm glad to see that some brave people have started to demonstrate, but of course media labels them as "nazis and racists"...
> 
> This summer is going to be hell... I'm staying indoors...
> 
> *I've never heard of a single gang rape occuring in USA, has it happened in your country at all?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course gang rapes have happened in the US, it is Sweden I am concerned about. Don't the citizens want to preserve who they are? hey need to let their representatives know they want stricter laws and oversight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just for comparison, I'm shocked at how many known gang rapes have occured in Sweden, while I've never heard of such things happening in the US.
> 
> I think that's exactly the way it is... Brainwashed swedes want to eliminate all that is swedish culture, to make room for this islamic multiculture... and obviously the multiculture isn't working out, but the brainwashed swedes deny it all.
> 
> It feels like a nightmare...
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men tried to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age. And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is outrageous and  shockingly  is becoming an everyday event  in Sweden!
> 
> I truly wonder why  the Swedish people don't revolt ? What are they waiting for?
> 
> How can  they take all this horror from the Islamic invaders  lying down!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> You are so right... We are heading towards total devestation!!
> It disturbs me deeply that something like this can happen in a modern and (once) civilized country like Sweden. And it upsets me when media and police stays silent to "not promote racism". They are betraying us swedes!
> 
> It's sad that swedes are so laid back... all we do is vote every 4th year. We cannot wait another two years to vote!
> I'm glad to see that some brave people have started to demonstrate, but of course media labels them as "nazis and racists"...
> 
> This summer is going to be hell... I'm staying indoors...
> 
> *I've never heard of a single gang rape occuring in USA, has it happened in your country at all?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((( Dear Freja)))
> 
> What is happening in Sweden and in fact all over Europe is sad and horrible beyond words.
> 
> It is as    if people in   your Governments have lost their heads and are consciously sending that beautiful continent into the abyss.
> 
> They don't want Europe to exist in the form we know it anymore.
> 
> I simply can not imagine any other reason for this   deliberated  and calculated  Islamic takeover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concearns (both of you) for Sweden and Europe is heart-warming indeed. It feels like our leaders have forgotten about us.
> 
> I've been led to believe that this truly is a calculated invasion from IS. There are thousands of terrorists and IS-sympathizers in Sweden. They have concealed themselves as asylum seekers and been let in to live off our wellfare. It disgusts me knowing that I'm part of paying for terrorists housing, food, dental- and healthcare... yuck...
> 
> I'm so worried about what is going to happen in the future... I'm just sitting and waiting for terrorist attacks. Cause it WILL happen, it's just a matter of time.
Click to expand...

I am sure it is a nightmare. People need to understand that multiculturalism will never work. The host country is welcoming and and the immigrants will never allow anything but their own culture. These type of situation never end or if they do end well.


----------



## Desperado

That is what happens when you open your borders to third world savages.
It is happening all over Europe and Hopefully America will wake up before it is too late


----------



## skye

Freja said:


> *Five men attempted to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a *teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age.* And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> Wouldn't news like this be head liners in america?! Fück swedish media.




Sweden is the rape capital of the West ....and the Swedish media doesn't say a word, couldn't care less and goes out of its way to protect the criminals!

I agree with you Freja,  Fuck the Swedish media!


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men attempted to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a *teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age.* And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> Wouldn't news like this be head liners in america?! Fück swedish media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden is the rape capital of the West ....and the Swedish media doesn't say a word, couldn't care less and goes out of its way to protect the criminals!
> 
> I agree with you Freja,  Fuck the Swedish media!
Click to expand...

^^^^^
Nice post! I did not know that and did some reading

*"The reporting in Swedish media has sometimes, by journalists, been accused of bias and cover-ups, in particular as regards Swedish immigration policy and the societal and financial costs associated with it"*
Media of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Then:

"Observers have criticized Dagens Nyheter for its clear bias in favor of mass immigration. The newspaper, however, ignores such criticism and continues pitching pro-migrant ideas on its pages.": The Great Melting: Swedish Immigration Propaganda - Social Matter


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Freja said:


> *Five men attempted to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a *teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age.* And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> Wouldn't news like this be head liners in america?! Fück swedish media.


Joke. A nothing story. Come back when there have been some convictions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If swedes ever find the courage to revolt and fight back, remember: your government is the enemy, the MENAs were just the tool they used


----------



## Freja

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five men attempted to gang rape a boy in an asylum home.*
> 
> The police is very silent about this. All that has been revealed is that the victim is a *teenage boy between 15-18 yrs of age.* And that the accusation might be changed from rape attempt to brutal sexual violence.
> There has been very little media coverage, which tells me that the suspected rapists are asylum seekers. Nowhere does media say that the suspects were living in the asylum home, but we are not stupid.
> 
> Misstänkt våldtäkt på asylboende
> 
> I will update this if the media decides to report anything else.
> Wouldn't news like this be head liners in america?! Fück swedish media.
> 
> 
> 
> Joke. A nothing story. Come back when there have been some convictions.
Click to expand...

Hi, I'm back with an update. 

The five men has been arrested now and put in police custody while awaiting court. They have been arrested cause they might leave the country to escape. They would not have been arrested unless they are likely to be guilty and therefore a danger to have out among people.

Their names has leaked out to the internet, *they are all from* *Afghanistan*:
_J*fari, Omid, 1999-10-11
Hosseini, Mortez*, 1999-11-07
Bay*t, Ali, 1999-11-07
Jaf*ri, Ali, 2000-09-25
Moh*medi, Mustafa, 1999-06-08
(* = a)_

*"Five young men from an asylum home were arrested on wednesday for a number of crimes - unlawfull threats, brutal physical assault and brutal sexual constrain. 
The attack took place 200 meters into a nearby forrest"*

Fem tonåringar häktade för grov misshandel

Are you satisfied now, Tommy? Or will you keep denying it? 
I will keep updating this horrible crime. The media is still very silent, they don't want to write any details at all. This might take some time before we get to know what happened...


----------



## Freja

*Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
*




Two Swedish teenage girls were partying with so-called refugee children at an asylum accommodation in southern Stockholm. *It ended with one of the girls being stabbed in the face after refusing to have sex.* The prosecutor wants the assailant deported from Sweden, and now the question of the man's age, his real name, and where he actually is from, is examined by the Supreme Court.
The refugee "children" were very interested in the Swedish girls, especially one of them, who according to his asylum application is named *Karim Ageri, is 16 years old and comes from Algeria. Karim grabbed the 17-year-old girl's butt, tried to kiss her on the mouth and made it clear that he wanted to have sex with her*. When *he did not accept the 17-year-old's refusal*, the two Swedish girls chose to sneak away from the asylum accommodation by climbing out a window.
But *Karim followed them. He pulled out a knife and cut the 17-year-old girl twice in the face,* while shouting something to her in a language she did not understand.

Prosecutor Marie Skeppstedt Törnström, which initially was responsible for the case, considers *Karim Ageri to be an at least 21 year old man* who should be tried as an adult and be expelled from Sweden after serving his sentence.

Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
------

I have not heard of this news? Media might have covered it up. Horrible crime... that poor girl...


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> *Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Swedish teenage girls were partying with so-called refugee children at an asylum accommodation in southern Stockholm. *It ended with one of the girls being stabbed in the face after refusing to have sex.* The prosecutor wants the assailant deported from Sweden, and now the question of the man's age, his real name, and where he actually is from, is examined by the Supreme Court.
> The refugee "children" were very interested in the Swedish girls, especially one of them, who according to his asylum application is named *Karim Ageri, is 16 years old and comes from Algeria. Karim grabbed the 17-year-old girl's butt, tried to kiss her on the mouth and made it clear that he wanted to have sex with her*. When *he did not accept the 17-year-old's refusal*, the two Swedish girls chose to sneak away from the asylum accommodation by climbing out a window.
> But *Karim followed them. He pulled out a knife and cut the 17-year-old girl twice in the face,* while shouting something to her in a language she did not understand.
> 
> Prosecutor Marie Skeppstedt Törnström, which initially was responsible for the case, considers *Karim Ageri to be an at least 21 year old man* who should be tried as an adult and be expelled from Sweden after serving his sentence.
> 
> Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> ------
> 
> I have not heard of this news? Media might have covered it up. Horrible crime... that poor girl...


Despicable this man should do some hard time and then deported. I hope the girl who was stabbed can have some reconstructive surgery to hide any trace of what the creep did.


----------



## Correll

Alex. said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Swedish teenage girls were partying with so-called refugee children at an asylum accommodation in southern Stockholm. *It ended with one of the girls being stabbed in the face after refusing to have sex.* The prosecutor wants the assailant deported from Sweden, and now the question of the man's age, his real name, and where he actually is from, is examined by the Supreme Court.
> The refugee "children" were very interested in the Swedish girls, especially one of them, who according to his asylum application is named *Karim Ageri, is 16 years old and comes from Algeria. Karim grabbed the 17-year-old girl's butt, tried to kiss her on the mouth and made it clear that he wanted to have sex with her*. When *he did not accept the 17-year-old's refusal*, the two Swedish girls chose to sneak away from the asylum accommodation by climbing out a window.
> But *Karim followed them. He pulled out a knife and cut the 17-year-old girl twice in the face,* while shouting something to her in a language she did not understand.
> 
> Prosecutor Marie Skeppstedt Törnström, which initially was responsible for the case, considers *Karim Ageri to be an at least 21 year old man* who should be tried as an adult and be expelled from Sweden after serving his sentence.
> 
> Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> ------
> 
> I have not heard of this news? Media might have covered it up. Horrible crime... that poor girl...
> 
> 
> 
> Despicable this man should do some hard time and then deported. I hope the girl who was stabbed can have some reconstructive surgery to hide any trace of what the creep did.
Click to expand...


A sensible immigration policy would have *prevented *her from being stabbed in the face.


----------



## Alex.

Correll said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Swedish teenage girls were partying with so-called refugee children at an asylum accommodation in southern Stockholm. *It ended with one of the girls being stabbed in the face after refusing to have sex.* The prosecutor wants the assailant deported from Sweden, and now the question of the man's age, his real name, and where he actually is from, is examined by the Supreme Court.
> The refugee "children" were very interested in the Swedish girls, especially one of them, who according to his asylum application is named *Karim Ageri, is 16 years old and comes from Algeria. Karim grabbed the 17-year-old girl's butt, tried to kiss her on the mouth and made it clear that he wanted to have sex with her*. When *he did not accept the 17-year-old's refusal*, the two Swedish girls chose to sneak away from the asylum accommodation by climbing out a window.
> But *Karim followed them. He pulled out a knife and cut the 17-year-old girl twice in the face,* while shouting something to her in a language she did not understand.
> 
> Prosecutor Marie Skeppstedt Törnström, which initially was responsible for the case, considers *Karim Ageri to be an at least 21 year old man* who should be tried as an adult and be expelled from Sweden after serving his sentence.
> 
> Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> ------
> 
> I have not heard of this news? Media might have covered it up. Horrible crime... that poor girl...
> 
> 
> 
> Despicable this man should do some hard time and then deported. I hope the girl who was stabbed can have some reconstructive surgery to hide any trace of what the creep did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sensible immigration policy would have *prevented *her from being stabbed in the face.
Click to expand...

I agree and things must change in Sweden, they are subjugating their own people and culture to a bunch of maniacs.


----------



## skye

The media in Sweden (and Germany and other countries in Eurabia, once called Europe) only follow instructions of their globalized,  totalitarian governments...they would not care less about those who are not Muslims.....

The Islamic hordes first....after that, if they are lucky, come the Swedes. 

Horrible and very disturbing situation.


----------



## Freja

Correll said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Swedish teenage girls were partying with so-called refugee children at an asylum accommodation in southern Stockholm. *It ended with one of the girls being stabbed in the face after refusing to have sex.* The prosecutor wants the assailant deported from Sweden, and now the question of the man's age, his real name, and where he actually is from, is examined by the Supreme Court.
> The refugee "children" were very interested in the Swedish girls, especially one of them, who according to his asylum application is named *Karim Ageri, is 16 years old and comes from Algeria. Karim grabbed the 17-year-old girl's butt, tried to kiss her on the mouth and made it clear that he wanted to have sex with her*. When *he did not accept the 17-year-old's refusal*, the two Swedish girls chose to sneak away from the asylum accommodation by climbing out a window.
> But *Karim followed them. He pulled out a knife and cut the 17-year-old girl twice in the face,* while shouting something to her in a language she did not understand.
> 
> Prosecutor Marie Skeppstedt Törnström, which initially was responsible for the case, considers *Karim Ageri to be an at least 21 year old man* who should be tried as an adult and be expelled from Sweden after serving his sentence.
> 
> Stabbed twice in the face after refusing sex
> ------
> 
> I have not heard of this news? Media might have covered it up. Horrible crime... that poor girl...
> 
> 
> 
> Despicable this man should do some hard time and then deported. I hope the girl who was stabbed can have some reconstructive surgery to hide any trace of what the creep did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A sensible immigration policy would have *prevented *her from being stabbed in the face.
Click to expand...

Absolutely!
It has been proven over and over that alot of muslims have a sick mind. This man thought it was OK so stab her in the face_ twice_ for being denied sex. He is a dangerous idiot and should be deported to some desolated island.
I hope as well she will get some reconstructive surgery and that it heals up nicely. I can imagine being heavily marked in the face from a crime would be devastating for a young girl. I would be devastated, personally... 



skye said:


> The media in Sweden (and Germany and other countries in Eurabia, once called Europe) only follow instructions of their globalized,  totalitarian governments...they would not care less about those who are not Muslims.....
> 
> The Islamic hordes first....after that, if they are lucky, come the Swedes.
> 
> Horrible and very disturbing situation.


That's exactly how it is!

The elderly are treated very poorly as well... it makes my heart ache. 
Homes for the elderly are constantly being shut down, and forcing the elderly to move out. It is just to make room for asylum seekers. It's nuts!


----------



## Freja

*Girl shows her breasts in school photo*

Recently, a swedish girl was going graduate high school and took her last school/class photo. And she decided to show her tits to "stand up for feminism". She says *"we need to desexualize womens breasts"*. She was celebrated in the swedish media, of course.






Why should we desexualize womens breasts?! Fücking feminists... 

I wanted to show you a debate about feminism between Sweden and Denmark.
I encourage you to watch most of the clip with english subtitles, and you will see what nutjobs swedish feminists are.


*For example:* _One swedish woman talks about the birth of her child. She didn't tell her family what gender her child turned out, she just tells them "it was a human". Because she wants to raise her child as a human, and* let the child "choose his/her gender identity by own free will"*._ 

Eh..? The phychiatrist that is part of the show says that doing so could damage the person for life and cause serious confusion. I agree.

I'm completely on Denmarks side here, they have a healthy view on equal rights. The swedes are extremists and hate white men.
They have invented a new word in sweden, "Hen". Hen is a cross between "han/hon" which means him/her. Hen is a word that only exist in the swedish language and thats why the danish woman doesn't understand the word.
The swedish feminist woman in bright purple/pink is talking to the danes like they are retarded children, and that annoys me. Such disrespect.
Sweden is one of the most equal countries in the world, the feminists have nothing to complain about so they have to make up things, like the gender identity, as a problem. Then they also keep bringing up history as something present, though it has changed for the better.

At the same time, nobody brings up how Islam is threatening womens rights. Interesting, huh?


----------



## Freja

Heres another debate between Sweden and Denmark. This one is about immigration. Once again, I encourage you to watch most of the clip with english subtitles and you will be able to see how stupid the swedes are in general. 


The danish has a healthy view on immigration, they know the costs to take in so many people and issues with Islam. The swedes just deny it all, as usually.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Syrian refugees give new life to struggling city of Malmö
Some great news coming out of Sweden.


----------



## Freja

Tommy Tainant said:


> Syrian refugees give new life to struggling city of Malmö
> Some great news coming out of Sweden.


Do you know what a Shisha is..? Not exactly something to think positively about IMO...

And btw, a few days ago, *they reported that Malmö is about to collapse. They need to raise taxes for the Malmö citizens* to be able to keep going. They are going to raise the taxes with 6.41 SEK for every 100 SEK. In US dollars, *0.77$* *for every 12$*.
Since most people who _works_ makes about 22 000 SEK (2640$) every month, that means they have to pay *1410 SEK (170$) additional to the already 33% taxes*.

In US dollars:
2640 - 33% = 1769$
1769 - 170 = 1599$

*So, out of one persons salary of 2640$, only 1599$ is left after taxes are paid. *

*Chockhöjd skatt hotar Malmöborna*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Freja said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian refugees give new life to struggling city of Malmö
> Some great news coming out of Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a Shisha is..? Not exactly something to think positively about IMO...
> 
> And btw, a few days ago, *they reported that Malmö is about to collapse. They need to raise taxes for the Malmö citizens* to be able to keep going. They are going to raise the taxes with 6.41 SEK for every 100 SEK. In US dollars, *0.77$* *for every 12$*.
> Since most people who _works_ makes about 22 000 SEK (2640$) every month, that means they have to pay *1410 SEK (170$) additional to the already 33% taxes*.
> 
> In US dollars:
> 2640 - 33% = 1769$
> 1769 - 170 = 1599$
> 
> *So, out of one persons salary of 2640$, only 1599$ is left after taxes are paid. *
> 
> *Chockhöjd skatt hotar Malmöborna*
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian refugees give new life to struggling city of Malmö
> Some great news coming out of Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a Shisha is..? Not exactly something to think positively about IMO...
> 
> And btw, a few days ago, *they reported that Malmö is about to collapse. They need to raise taxes for the Malmö citizens* to be able to keep going. They are going to raise the taxes with 6.41 SEK for every 100 SEK. In US dollars, *0.77$* *for every 12$*.
> Since most people who _works_ makes about 22 000 SEK (2640$) every month, that means they have to pay *1410 SEK (170$) additional to the already 33% taxes*.
> 
> In US dollars:
> 2640 - 33% = 1769$
> 1769 - 170 = 1599$
> 
> *So, out of one persons salary of 2640$, only 1599$ is left after taxes are paid. *
> 
> *Chockhöjd skatt hotar Malmöborna*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In that case you are very lucky to have these people coming to Malmo,opening up businesses,paying taxes and creating employment.


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian refugees give new life to struggling city of Malmö
> Some great news coming out of Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a Shisha is..? Not exactly something to think positively about IMO...
> 
> And btw, a few days ago, *they reported that Malmö is about to collapse. They need to raise taxes for the Malmö citizens* to be able to keep going. They are going to raise the taxes with 6.41 SEK for every 100 SEK. In US dollars, *0.77$* *for every 12$*.
> Since most people who _works_ makes about 22 000 SEK (2640$) every month, that means they have to pay *1410 SEK (170$) additional to the already 33% taxes*.
> 
> In US dollars:
> 2640 - 33% = 1769$
> 1769 - 170 = 1599$
> 
> *So, out of one persons salary of 2640$, only 1599$ is left after taxes are paid. *
> 
> *Chockhöjd skatt hotar Malmöborna*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you are very lucky to have these people coming to Malmo,opening up businesses,paying taxes and creating employment.
Click to expand...


The arguments there will be essentially the same as here. Immigration is fine ...* IF the outcome to the host nation is a good one. *That's to say ... if they make a good and positive contribution to the society they join .. if they integrate, rather than create opportunities for cultural friction and disruption. If, in fact, the social infrastructure can truly and comfortably cope with the numbers of them.

Tommy, I've repeatedly asked you for an estimate of the maximum number of immigrants the UK can take, and you've never answered me. So ... perhaps you WILL answer me, when it comes to Sweden ? Tell us of the limits Sweden should be expected to take, by your estimation, beyond which taking them in becomes counterproductive and ultimately damaging to their whole society.

_.. Because sheer commonsense dictates that such limits MUST exist for every country on earth ... no country has infinite resources, infinite room, and infinite tolerance to culture shift (nor should it have !) !_


----------



## Freja

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian refugees give new life to struggling city of Malmö
> Some great news coming out of Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a Shisha is..? Not exactly something to think positively about IMO...
> 
> And btw, a few days ago, *they reported that Malmö is about to collapse. They need to raise taxes for the Malmö citizens* to be able to keep going. They are going to raise the taxes with 6.41 SEK for every 100 SEK. In US dollars, *0.77$* *for every 12$*.
> Since most people who _works_ makes about 22 000 SEK (2640$) every month, that means they have to pay *1410 SEK (170$) additional to the already 33% taxes*.
> 
> In US dollars:
> 2640 - 33% = 1769$
> 1769 - 170 = 1599$
> 
> *So, out of one persons salary of 2640$, only 1599$ is left after taxes are paid. *
> 
> *Chockhöjd skatt hotar Malmöborna*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you are very lucky to have these people coming to Malmo,opening up businesses,paying taxes and creating employment.
Click to expand...

May I point out that the citizens of Malmö are over 50% immigants. Malmö is the only city in Sweden with that many with a foreign background. You don't see any connection to that and the fact that the city is close to collapsing, do you..?


----------



## Freja

*Christian asylum seekers are threatened to death by muslims in asylum homes*

_"You have left Islam, then you know we have the right to kill you."_

Khaled, a christian refugee from Syria, sometimes buys a six-pack of beer. He hides the bag from his muslim room mates and drinks the beer in the bathroom. One of his room mates became very upset and threatened to slit his throat after finding out.
Every morning at 05:00 the alarm clock goes off... sometimes it takes a long time before his room mates turn it off. It's time for the muslim morning prayers. Khaled himself tries to show his muslim room mates patience and respect, he even bought a prayer mat for his room mate.
The muslim room mate tore down a calender from the wall, as it contained pictures of people. _"Humans are not allowed to be pictured within Islam"_, he says... instead, he put up verses from the Quran on the wall.
Khaled avoids wearing his necklace with a cross pendant to not upset the others. *The threats and stress proved to be too much for Khaled, as he broke down in tears during the interview. *

Khaled is not the only christian refugee that has been threatened. This happens in asylum homes all over Sweden.

”Du har lämnat islam, då vet du att vi har rätt att döda dig”


So much for the religion of peace...


----------



## skye

Sweden has already fallen.

There is no hope anymore, too late to save it. 

Islam owns that nation.


----------



## Freja

*Man pushed infront of incoming train*

_"Help! Somebody pushed my husband infront of the train!"_
- A woman screamed.

Even though the 30 yr old man that was pushed was run over by the train, he survived. He is currently in a medically induced coma and treated for severe injuries, the injuries he has suffered has not been revealed to the public.
The police has identified the perpretrator through a surveillance camera. It's a 34 yr man old who is *originally from Lebanon*, he was located by police in *Rinkeby*.
They still don't know why he did it and theres an ongoing investigation. He is suspected of murder.
This is not the first time he has gotten in trouble with the law on train stations.

Knuffades framför tunnelbanetåg – polisen söker man på övervakningsfilm
T-banemannen står åtalad för andra brott


Poor guy... I hope he did not loose any limbs or got damaged for life in any way...


----------



## Freja

*Groups of men encircle young girls on buses to molest them and take pictures of their intimate parts*

This has happened numerous times in the city of Borlänge. Now the police wants surveillance cameras on the buses for prevention. 

Unga flickor omringas och fotograferas av män

Disgusting MFs.


----------



## Freja

*Woman gangraped by 3 men*

The rape took place indoors in an apartment building in the city of Timrå. The woman had followed the men home after a night out, she was intoxicated when this took place. The men took advantage of her vulnerable state.

Anmäld gruppvåldtäkt i Timrå


----------



## Freja

*Two rape attempts in a week in Visby*

Two seperate cases of rape attempts just a few days apart in the city of Visby.
The first attempt took place in the middle of the day, around 14:00, in the middle of the city.
The second attempt took place out in the woods few days later.

1 - Misstänkt våldtäkt mitt på dagen – polisen söker vittnen
2 -  Polisen: Har någon sett något?

The summer is here... and has barely begun before rapes/gangrapes/rape attempts started popping up on a daily basis. I'm staying indoors this summer... I knew this would happen...


----------



## skye

What's going to happen to  Sweden???

How are the authorities going to protect you  and your countrymen, Freja?

Things can not continue the way they are ..the inner structure of Sweden is collapsing under the weight of the criminal   Islamic    hordes!!!


----------



## Freja

*Body of a 16 yr old girl found in the woods near Stockholm*

Outside of Stockholm, the body was found by a man who was out walking his dog. She has not died a natural death and the police are investigating murder. The girl had been missing for two months.

A report says that somebody called the police after seeing "a girl being dragged into the woods by a man", but appearantly, the police never showed up. 

*The girl was an asylum seeker from Afghanistan.* Speculations are honour murder within the family or family friends.
Witnesses says that she was married to a much older man, who might still be in Afghanistan, and she had a boyfriend in Sweden. Her boyfriend is the one who called her in missing. 

Misstänkt mord i Stockholm
Död 16-åring var ensamkommande flicka - DN.SE

I would also guess it's some kind of family honour.


----------



## skye

It's just horrible!   ^^^^


----------



## Freja

skye said:


> What's going to happen to  Sweden???
> 
> How are the authorities going to protect you  and your countrymen, Freja?
> 
> Things can not continue the way they are ..the inner structure of Sweden is collapsing under the weight of the criminal   Islamic    hordes!!!


I don't know what is going to happen! 
Thank you for caring, I wish our authorities cared about us as well... I believe this summer might be what really makes people open up their eyes.
Like you said, it's too late to restore Sweden to what it once was...

I'm worried sick over it... Only time will tell... Only the Sweden Democrates can help us now. I'm looking out for their party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, and follow their debates. And he is kicking their asses in every debate!
So... small steps forward, I guess.


----------



## skye

Freja said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to happen to  Sweden???
> 
> How are the authorities going to protect you  and your countrymen, Freja?
> 
> Things can not continue the way they are ..the inner structure of Sweden is collapsing under the weight of the criminal   Islamic    hordes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going to happen!
> Thank you for caring, I wish our authorities cared about us as well... I believe this summer might be what really makes people open up their eyes.
> Like you said, it's too late to restore Sweden to what it once was...
Click to expand...



Sadly Freja, you are correct.

It'd be almost impossible to have Sweden back today, under the circumstances it is in. It's too late.


----------



## Freja

*Woman found dead in an apartment*

The police suspects she has been murdered and has an ongoing investigation. They talked to the womans neighbours and has so far found out that she had a muslim boyfriend.
Over a swedish forum, people who say they knew the victim says that the boyfriend wanted her to convert to Islam, but she refused. 
The police are currently searching for the boyfriend.

Kvinna hittades död – mordmisstanke stärkt

I'm going to be so mad if it turns out she was murdered for not converting to Islam... I will follow this, I want to know what happened...


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to happen to  Sweden???
> 
> How are the authorities going to protect you  and your countrymen, Freja?
> 
> Things can not continue the way they are ..the inner structure of Sweden is collapsing under the weight of the criminal   Islamic    hordes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going to happen!
> Thank you for caring, I wish our authorities cared about us as well... I believe this summer might be what really makes people open up their eyes.
> Like you said, it's too late to restore Sweden to what it once was...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Freja, you are correct.
> 
> It'd be almost impossible to have Sweden back today, under the circumstances it is in. It's too late.
Click to expand...

Europe  is fighting back. The Swiss recently passed a law against those who refuse to shake the hand of their teachers. It was aimed at Muslims.

Perhaps Sweden will take the hint that people are sick of this.


Swiss ruling overturns Muslim pupils' handshake exemption


----------



## Freja

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to happen to  Sweden???
> 
> How are the authorities going to protect you  and your countrymen, Freja?
> 
> Things can not continue the way they are ..the inner structure of Sweden is collapsing under the weight of the criminal   Islamic    hordes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going to happen!
> Thank you for caring, I wish our authorities cared about us as well... I believe this summer might be what really makes people open up their eyes.
> Like you said, it's too late to restore Sweden to what it once was...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Freja, you are correct.
> 
> It'd be almost impossible to have Sweden back today, under the circumstances it is in. It's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden is fighting back. They recently passed a law against those who refuse to shake the hand of their teachers. It was aimed at Muslims.
> 
> 
> Swiss ruling overturns Muslim pupils' handshake exemption
Click to expand...


I wish you were talking about Sweden. Swiss is Switzerland! 
The debate about muslim men refusing to shake white womens hands are still going on... and the "anti-racists" and batshit crazy feminists are still defending it as "people from different parts if the world greet each other differently."


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to happen to  Sweden???
> 
> How are the authorities going to protect you  and your countrymen, Freja?
> 
> Things can not continue the way they are ..the inner structure of Sweden is collapsing under the weight of the criminal   Islamic    hordes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going to happen!
> Thank you for caring, I wish our authorities cared about us as well... I believe this summer might be what really makes people open up their eyes.
> Like you said, it's too late to restore Sweden to what it once was...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Freja, you are correct.
> 
> It'd be almost impossible to have Sweden back today, under the circumstances it is in. It's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden is fighting back. They recently passed a law against those who refuse to shake the hand of their teachers. It was aimed at Muslims.
> 
> 
> Swiss ruling overturns Muslim pupils' handshake exemption
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you were talking about Sweden. Swiss is Switzerland!
> The debate about muslim men refusing to shake white womens hands are still going on... and the "anti-racists" and batshit crazy feminists are still defending it as "people from different parts if the world greet each other differently."
Click to expand...

I know I realized that after I posted.

I do hope that Sweden can muster to courage to take control over their own country.


----------



## Freja

Alex. said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to happen to  Sweden???
> 
> How are the authorities going to protect you  and your countrymen, Freja?
> 
> Things can not continue the way they are ..the inner structure of Sweden is collapsing under the weight of the criminal   Islamic    hordes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going to happen!
> Thank you for caring, I wish our authorities cared about us as well... I believe this summer might be what really makes people open up their eyes.
> Like you said, it's too late to restore Sweden to what it once was...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Freja, you are correct.
> 
> It'd be almost impossible to have Sweden back today, under the circumstances it is in. It's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden is fighting back. They recently passed a law against those who refuse to shake the hand of their teachers. It was aimed at Muslims.
> 
> 
> Swiss ruling overturns Muslim pupils' handshake exemption
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you were talking about Sweden. Swiss is Switzerland!
> The debate about muslim men refusing to shake white womens hands are still going on... and the "anti-racists" and batshit crazy feminists are still defending it as "people from different parts if the world greet each other differently."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I realized that after I posted.
> 
> I do hope that Sweden can muster to courage to take control over their own country.
Click to expand...

I know people can mix swiss/swedish together sometimes.  

Totally agree... things have started to change, so hope is not out yet. But time is running out, something needs to happen NOW!!


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going to happen!
> Thank you for caring, I wish our authorities cared about us as well... I believe this summer might be what really makes people open up their eyes.
> Like you said, it's too late to restore Sweden to what it once was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Freja, you are correct.
> 
> It'd be almost impossible to have Sweden back today, under the circumstances it is in. It's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden is fighting back. They recently passed a law against those who refuse to shake the hand of their teachers. It was aimed at Muslims.
> 
> 
> Swiss ruling overturns Muslim pupils' handshake exemption
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you were talking about Sweden. Swiss is Switzerland!
> The debate about muslim men refusing to shake white womens hands are still going on... and the "anti-racists" and batshit crazy feminists are still defending it as "people from different parts if the world greet each other differently."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I realized that after I posted.
> 
> I do hope that Sweden can muster to courage to take control over their own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know people can mix swiss/swedish together sometimes.
> 
> Totally agree... things have started to change, so hope is not out yet. But time is running out, something needs to happen NOW!!
Click to expand...

No not really I am a sick as hell and not think right. I actually mistook a goose for a duck. So my brain is fried.


----------



## Freja

Alex. said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Freja, you are correct.
> 
> It'd be almost impossible to have Sweden back today, under the circumstances it is in. It's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden is fighting back. They recently passed a law against those who refuse to shake the hand of their teachers. It was aimed at Muslims.
> 
> 
> Swiss ruling overturns Muslim pupils' handshake exemption
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you were talking about Sweden. Swiss is Switzerland!
> The debate about muslim men refusing to shake white womens hands are still going on... and the "anti-racists" and batshit crazy feminists are still defending it as "people from different parts if the world greet each other differently."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I realized that after I posted.
> 
> I do hope that Sweden can muster to courage to take control over their own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know people can mix swiss/swedish together sometimes.
> 
> Totally agree... things have started to change, so hope is not out yet. But time is running out, something needs to happen NOW!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not really I am a sick as hell and not think right. I actually mistook a goose for a duck. So my brain is fried.
Click to expand...

Sorry for your sickness. 
Go to rest and don't worry about how the world is going to hell right now. Like we say in Sweden "Krya på dig" 
Kind of means "Get well" .


----------



## Freja

*Woman attacked by three men, she was stabbed in the stomach with a sharp object.*

The three men are only described as "teens" and they attacked her from behind. This happened at 10:30 in the morning and on the same road there has recently opened up a home for asylum seekers. If that has any connection with the case remains unsaid... but the lack of other descriptions than the men being teenagers is pretty much the same as saying "they were not white" in Swedish media. 
The woman was lucky and was only slightly injured by the sharp object and the police is investigating attempted murder. They are still looking for the attackers, the teens fled in different directions after the attack.

Kvinna påhoppad av unga killar – polisen utreder mordförsök

Judging by the information found both in swedish media and forums, the woman was attacked by asylum seeking "children", that is probably 18+ yrs old. 
Another thing worth mentioning - all cases I've read about in the news the last 3 years, where there has been several men against one woman, has been muslims/asylum seekers... I'm just saying...


----------



## Freja

*Knifeman attempted to attack police and was shot down by several shots.*

Police was called to a beating right in the centrum of Malmö city. When police arrived at the scene, they spotted one man with a knife in his hand. They called out to him to drop his weapon 5-6 times in a row, or he would be shot. Instead of dropping the knife, he started running in a fast pace in the direction of the police... The cop had no choice but to shoot him. The man fell down to the ground but got up and started running, with knife still in his hand, again. He was shot again, fell down, and this time he stayed down.

Witnesses tell different stories. Some say the knifeman in fact didn't run in the direction of the police, but away from them. I find that so hard to believe because swedish police RARELY use their guns, they only use them if they think their life is in serious danger. Swedish cops are not like american cops, remember that.
Also, witnesses say that they heard 5 shots and *the man was young and spoke persian language... *
They also say that *they never saw any beating or fighting going on, which is suspicious. It's not the first time muslims have lured out the police just to attack them. *

Judging by information available, the knifeman was taken to hospital with life threatening injuries. And is still alive for all I know.

Knivbeväpnad man som sköts av polisen med flera skott livshotande skadad


----------



## skye

Another day and another horrible story  thanks to the Muslim savages!

I feel so sorry for Sweden......in fact all of Europe is a very sad place nowadays!


----------



## Freja

skye said:


> Another day and another horrible story  thanks to the Muslim savages!
> 
> I feel so sorry for Sweden......in fact all of Europe is a very sad place nowadays!


Indeed... I have not been reporting for a while cause I'm so overwhelmed by the crimes that happened almost everyday... Europe is pretty much lost... 

Thank you caring, skye! Do you live in the US?


----------



## Freja

*Babies beaten in asylum homes - murder*

Today, two different cases of horrible child abused occured in two different asylum homes...

The first baby was *15 months old*, beaten by the muslim father. The baby had to be taken to the hospital with skull injuries.
Grov misshandel av bebis – fick föras till sjukhus

The second baby was just *6 months old* (!!!!) and was brutally beaten by the muslim father. The baby had been beaten in the head and face, the whole head was swollen as they rushed the baby to the hospital. The baby died from the injuries.
Bebis dog – polisen misstänker brott

*The babies had one thing in common... they were girls*. People are speculating that the fathers were unhappy with not recieving a baby boy. Cause girls are not worth much in their culture.
I believe that is the reason as well... I mean WHY, WHY would you beat your own babies?!
THAT IS SO FÜCKING HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama and Crooked Hillary intentionally destabilized the Middle East and created the "Refugee Crisis" to spread radial Muslims to the EU and America


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> *Knifeman attempted to attack police and was shot down by several shots.*
> 
> Police was called to a beating right in the centrum of Malmö city. When police arrived at the scene, they spotted one man with a knife in his hand. They called out to him to drop his weapon 5-6 times in a row, or he would be shot. Instead of dropping the knife, he started running in a fast pace in the direction of the police... The cop had no choice but to shoot him. The man fell down to the ground but got up and started running, with knife still in his hand, again. He was shot again, fell down, and this time he stayed down.
> 
> Witnesses tell different stories. Some say the knifeman in fact didn't run in the direction of the police, but away from them. I find that so hard to believe because swedish police RARELY use their guns, they only use them if they think their life is in serious danger. Swedish cops are not like american cops, remember that.
> Also, witnesses say that they heard 5 shots and *the man was young and spoke persian language... *
> They also say that *they never saw any beating or fighting going on, which is suspicious. It's not the first time muslims have lured out the police just to attack them. *
> 
> Judging by information available, the knifeman was taken to hospital with life threatening injuries. And is still alive for all I know.
> 
> Knivbeväpnad man som sköts av polisen med flera skott livshotande skadad



Sweden has had a Traitor Government since about 2006, the Cuckservative Fredrik Reinfeldt of the Moderaterna began all of this in 2006 when he decided to allow unlimited Immigration from Sub-Sahara Africa.

Now since 2015 Stefan Löfven has continued the organised destruction of Sweden with the Muslim "refugees" ie. Economic Migrants.

These are the International rape figures from 2012, we know how the rape figures have risen from 2015-2016, they've already been posted in this thread. 

The below figures are the fault of Fredrik Reinfeldt. It's not just that Sweden already in 2012 had the highest rape figures in the world, look how much higher they are than all the others in the below graph.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Knifeman attempted to attack police and was shot down by several shots.*
> 
> Police was called to a beating right in the centrum of Malmö city. When police arrived at the scene, they spotted one man with a knife in his hand. They called out to him to drop his weapon 5-6 times in a row, or he would be shot. Instead of dropping the knife, he started running in a fast pace in the direction of the police... The cop had no choice but to shoot him. The man fell down to the ground but got up and started running, with knife still in his hand, again. He was shot again, fell down, and this time he stayed down.
> 
> Witnesses tell different stories. Some say the knifeman in fact didn't run in the direction of the police, but away from them. I find that so hard to believe because swedish police RARELY use their guns, they only use them if they think their life is in serious danger. Swedish cops are not like american cops, remember that.
> Also, witnesses say that they heard 5 shots and *the man was young and spoke persian language... *
> They also say that *they never saw any beating or fighting going on, which is suspicious. It's not the first time muslims have lured out the police just to attack them. *
> 
> Judging by information available, the knifeman was taken to hospital with life threatening injuries. And is still alive for all I know.
> 
> Knivbeväpnad man som sköts av polisen med flera skott livshotande skadad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden has had a Traitor Government since about 2006, the Cuckservative Fredrik Reinfeldt of the Moderaterna began all of this in 2006 when he decided to allow unlimited Immigration from Sub-Sahara Africa.
> 
> Now since 2015 Stefan Löfven has continued the organised destruction of Sweden with the Muslim "refugees" ie. Economic Migrants.
> 
> These are the International rape figures from 2012, we know how the rape figures have risen from 2015-2016, they've already been posted in this thread.
> 
> The below figures are the fault of Fredrik Reinfeldt. It's not just that Sweden already in 2012 had the highest rape figures in the world, look how much higher they are than all the others in the below graph.
Click to expand...

Terrible what they call "bunt" and "open".


----------



## Bleipriester

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama and Crooked Hillary intentionally destabilized the Middle East and created the "Refugee Crisis" to spread radial Muslims to the EU and America


Yeah, everywhere where they deploy their terrorists, larges waves of refugees occur.


----------



## Freja

*Men in groups harass and grope girls at festival*

It's festival times in Sweden and with that comes the group sexual assaults. By MENA/muslims that is. 
Just yesterday there were at least 7-8 known assaults at the festival "Putte i parken".
This is the message directly from the police website. I've translated it.

_Right now theres 7-8 registrations of sexual assault and in some registrations there are several plantiffs. It is with great sadness we reveal that these young girls festival experience has been that their bodies are public property that several men think they can grope however they please. 
The girls say they have had hands on their butt and breasts, have had hands reached in under their clothing and been reluctantly kissed. This is totally unacceptable behavior and *theres no doubt about who the molesters are. Groups of 7-8 boys who are "unaccompanied refugee minors". *
The molestations took place infront of stage during a performance._

2016-07-02 07:44, Sammanfattning dygn, Värmland

Guess the police that wrote that report was pretty angry, usually they almost never ever reveal anything about the criminals ethnicity.
I expect many more cases like this through the entire summer...


----------



## longknife

I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty. 

What the hell is happening to this world?


----------



## Freja

longknife said:


> I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty.
> 
> What the hell is happening to this world?


It's unbelievable that they think that!! It's only a matter of time before all women across europe will have to wear hijab and niqab! 
I refuse to...

*Last nights count of sexual assaults at the same festival was 33 different victims !!!! OMG
It's getting worse... *

*Nya sextrakasserier på Putte i Parken i natt*


----------



## Vikrant

Freja said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty.
> 
> What the hell is happening to this world?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable that they think that!! It's only a matter of time before all women across europe will have to wear hijab and niqab!
> I refuse to...
> 
> *Last nights count of sexual assaults at the same festival was 33 different victims !!!! OMG
> It's getting worse... *
> 
> *Nya sextrakasserier på Putte i Parken i natt*
Click to expand...


Do you think your chances of wearing "hijab/nuqab" will go down if Sweden withdraws from EU?


----------



## Freja

Vikrant said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty.
> 
> What the hell is happening to this world?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable that they think that!! It's only a matter of time before all women across europe will have to wear hijab and niqab!
> I refuse to...
> 
> *Last nights count of sexual assaults at the same festival was 33 different victims !!!! OMG
> It's getting worse... *
> 
> *Nya sextrakasserier på Putte i Parken i natt*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think your chances of wearing "hijab/nuqab" will go down if Sweden withdraws from EU?
Click to expand...

You mean if I think women wouldn't have to wear hijab/niqab if Sweden leaves EU? I do think so... Whatever can stop the invation is a better chance...
I will never give in to wearing that, I'd rather get a brassknuckle and fight off the muslims.

One of the owners of the asylum homes has admitted that *ALL* the sexual assaults at Putte i Parken festival was commited by asylum seeking boys. *They claim to have had a serious talk with them about the norms in swedish society, and that women must be respected. *
What a joke... they will never adjust to our norms... 
*What the police does when they arrest them is also a joke, they just drive them back to the asylum home and let loose. I think that is because they cost money wherever they are, it probably cost more to keep them in the police station than driving them back to the asylum home. *

By the way... I live pretty close to this festival... so the asylum seekers might have come from here and commited sexual assaults... I don't feel safe at all... 

"Det är inte acceptabelt"


----------



## Freja

*Horrible news in Sweden recently*

_I have been quite lazy to report what happens... there has been so much every day that I have not bothered. I can't report everything, but what I write here are what I think is worth mentioning. There has been shootings, murders, sexual assaults... Like I said, I can't report everything. There are alot of other stuff than this that has happened.
Heres a small update of the last few weeks. Everything is migration related._

*13-yr old girl gangraped by 3 muslim boys* (15-18 yr of age). Appearantly she wanted to have sex with them all(?), I doubt it, but it still counts as rape of a minor. They should know better. The article says that she went with them, thinking they would help her with her cellphone, but then started sexually harassing her, and according to the girl - she didn't dare to say no.
Tre tonåringar hade sex med flicka – åtalas för våldtäkt mot barn

*Man was gangraped by 3 muslims *(age 16-17 yrs). They forced both oralsex and analsex on him, while threatening him with a knife.
Man våldtogs under brutalt gängrån
*
Asylum seekers threw large rocks on veterancars.* The owners of the cars had a meeting and had parked all the expensive, beautiful cars outside. The asylum seekers started throwing rocks at them, for no reason. Several cars were detroyed.
Mattias Impala 66:a vandaliserades med stenkastning

*Man stabbed at Burger King.* A women, who was really drunk, was followed around at Burger King by 2 muslims who harassed her, touched her body and tried to talk her into coming with them. She said no, no and no. Then she asked for help to get rid of them. A man stepped up and told them to leave her alone, the muslims started screaming that they just "wanted to get to know her". Then one of the muslims drew a knife and stabbed him in the throat. Luckily he survived.
Försökte hjälpa påverkad kvinna - knivskars i halsen
*
Huge fight between 35-40 asylum seekers.* Bottles and razorblades were used in the fight.
Bråk på asylboende i Nybro - Barometern
2016-07-02 01:52, Misshandel, Nybro

*An "unaccompanied minor" arrested for sexual assaults at a bathhouse.* The girls say they thought this "17-yr old boy" was much older. He followed them around, touched their butts, breasts, thighs and grabbed their waists.
Badande misstänks ha ofredat

*2 men cut with a knife in an apartment.* 4 men has been arrested on attempted murder.
2016-07-03 14:28, Mord/dråp, försök, Stockholm

*Man stabbed dog to death.* The owner of the dog tried to save his dog, he also was attacked with the knifemen. The knifeman was arrested on attemped manslaughter.
Hund dödad vid knivattack

*Rape at Putte i Parken.* An asylum seeker grabbed a drunk girl and raped her from behind, infront of the stage during a Zara Larsson concert. (Zara Larsson is a feminist and pro-immigration)
Våldtäkt anmäld under Zara Larsson-konsert

*Man masturbated infront of two women during concert.*
Fyra anmälda våldtäkter på Bråvalla - DN.SE

*Women was cut in the face with a knife when refusing to have sex when asylum seeking man.* He grabbed her thoat and cut her in the face.








Julia knivskars – för att hon vägrade sex

*Muslim man attacked an old church.* He broke at least 16 windows. The man was dressed in traditional arabic clothing, when the police arrived he screamed _"allahu akbar"_ and then attacked the police with a bludgeon. They peppersprayed him and took him to the police station, where he continued attacking them.




Galen man slog sönder kyrka: “Ett hatbrott”

*Man stabbed in the back with a knife for no reason by asylum seeker.* The asylum seeker attacked an elderly man at a train station, he immediatly ran off and police are still looking for him.
Han jagas efter oprovocerad attack

*Woman was raped at a party*, by an afghan man.
Afghan häktad misstänkt för våldtäkt i centrala Kalmar – tolk behövs

*Man shot several times in Malmö.*
Skottlossning i Malmö – man till sjukhus

*Shooting in Stockholm.*
Skottlossning i Tensta – en död och en allvarligt skadad

*Another shooting in Stockholm*, just a few days apart.
Flera skadade efter skottlossningar

*Asylum seekers unhappy with their staying.* They started destroying the asylum home. 5-6 asylum seekers threw glass and porcelain on the caretakers.
Larm om bråk vid flyktingboende - Kristianstadsbladet

*Homosexual man was horribly harassed in the subway.* Muslim told him: "In my home country, we hang you from cranes, disgusting fag-pigs like you doesn't deserve to live. You are more disgusting than pigs"
Homosexuell kille blev trakasserad – bara Michael sa ifrån

*Woman was found murdered at asylum home. *A muslim man was taken in, who admitted to murdering her. The motive seems to have been crime passionnel.
Mannen har gjort vissa medgivanden

*Gypsy man was gunned down when he tried to shoot the police.* He was shot in the head and died.
Man öppnade eld mot polis – sköts ihjäl

*Man was beaten, kicked and spit on by a group of men.* They fled from the area in a bus that headed to Rinkeby.
2016-06-28 20:55, Misshandel, Stockholm

*Shooting on midsummer eve*. 8 shots were fired.
Skottlossning i Göteborg

*Young girl sexually assaulted by dark-skinned man*, who wore an Armani sweater. He grabbed her butt and breasts.
Flicka sexofredad av man med liten mustasch

*Man from Afghanistan arrested for rape.*
Afghan häktad misstänkt för våldtäkt i centrala Kalmar – tolk behövs

*Grenade thrown at a pizzeria.* It detonated inside and destroyed the place. Luckily nobody got injured.
Handgranat kastades in på pizzeria

*Woman was pushed into a water channel.* She was unable to swim but managed to get out of the water. She swallowed quite a bit of water, and got water in her lungs. They have not found the criminal, who is suspected of attempted murder.
Drunkningstillbud i centrala Göteborg

*"Unaccompanied 17-yr old boy" arrested at asylum home for raping a child.*
Barn våldtaget i Bodafors – misstänkt anhållen | Höglandsnytt

*Woman sexually assaulted at Max* (hamburger restaurant). They sat down beside her and started touching her body.
Kvinna sexuellt ofredad av två män på Max

*49-yr old man severly cut and stabbed with a knife.* Two men was arrested but there is suspicion there were more people involved.
Man knivskuren i Stockholm

*Dead kittens found, seriously disturbing.* Several of the kittens has been raped, their vagina and anus had been stretched out. Broken bones and holes in the chest area. After torturing them to death, they were placed out near a kindergarten so children could find them. (Poor little kittens... got tears in my eyes...)
Nos Track

*Man kidnapped and raped.* Four men and one woman tried to make him to legally sign over his apartment to them. He refused and they beat him badly, poured gasoline on him and threatened to set him on fire. They then tied him to a tree and beat and kicked him. The victim managed to get loose and tried to run away, but they caught up to him and brought him back. The assault lasted for 12 hours.
The police report says:_ "Sameer Mardini, Myasar Albouch, Mohammed Al Hassan, Ragda Kathba and Saad Affori have together commited brutal sexual assault on the men. The penetrated his anus with a dildo and took pictures of it. Because of the brutality of the assault, the prosecutor wants to deport them."_
Invandrare åtalas för bl.a. brutal bögvåldtäkt, rån, olaga hot och kidnappning

*A woman has been harassed at the asylum home she was staying in.* Her brother confronted the men to protect her, the men physically assaulted him with punches and kicks. Then they proceeded destroying the asylum home. At least 15 couches were butchered and they destroyed a flat screen TV.
Asylsökare slaktade inredning på ökänt problematiskt flyktingboende

*Man assaulted by asylum seekers.* The man saw them trying to drag away his dumpsters in the garden. He went out to tell them off, and they brutally attacked him, beat him to the ground and kicked him several times before they ran off.
Man konfronterade ungdomar – misshandlades grovt

*Man stabbed with a knife* at an apartment building for asylum seekers.
Man knivhuggen – en gripen för mordförsök

*A girl was forced into marriage with a man in Afghanistan.* She refused to stop seeing her boyfriend in Sweden. Her father threatened that he would "cut her into pieces". They proceeded with attacking her boyfriend. He was beaten with a baseballbat, forced to give them money, and then they forced him to pull down his pants and they shoved the baseballbat into his anus, then took pictures of it.
Pappan gifte bort dotter under dödshot - åtalas

*SWEDEN IS SO LOST!!!!*


----------



## Kristian

Freja said:


> SWEDEN IS SO LOST!!!!



If it is truelly.

A couple of crime.


----------



## Freja

Kristian said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> SWEDEN IS SO LOST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is truelly.
> 
> A couple of crime.
Click to expand...

"A couple"?!


----------



## Kristian

Off course. Very sad swedish human.


----------



## Vikrant

Freja said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty.
> 
> What the hell is happening to this world?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable that they think that!! It's only a matter of time before all women across europe will have to wear hijab and niqab!
> I refuse to...
> 
> *Last nights count of sexual assaults at the same festival was 33 different victims !!!! OMG
> It's getting worse... *
> 
> *Nya sextrakasserier på Putte i Parken i natt*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think your chances of wearing "hijab/nuqab" will go down if Sweden withdraws from EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean if I think women wouldn't have to wear hijab/niqab if Sweden leaves EU? I do think so... Whatever can stop the invation is a better chance...
> I will never give in to wearing that, I'd rather get a brassknuckle and fight off the muslims.
> 
> One of the owners of the asylum homes has admitted that *ALL* the sexual assaults at Putte i Parken festival was commited by asylum seeking boys. *They claim to have had a serious talk with them about the norms in swedish society, and that women must be respected. *
> What a joke... they will never adjust to our norms...
> *What the police does when they arrest them is also a joke, they just drive them back to the asylum home and let loose. I think that is because they cost money wherever they are, it probably cost more to keep them in the police station than driving them back to the asylum home. *
> 
> By the way... I live pretty close to this festival... so the asylum seekers might have come from here and commited sexual assaults... I don't feel safe at all...
> 
> "Det är inte acceptabelt"
Click to expand...


There are quite a few people in this world who have to flee the country they were born in and seek asylum somewhere else. It is quite painful for someone to leave their loved ones behind and escape to other country. This is usually done when someone's life is in danger. It is wrong for you to label asylum seekers as gropers.


----------



## Freja

Vikrant said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty.
> 
> What the hell is happening to this world?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable that they think that!! It's only a matter of time before all women across europe will have to wear hijab and niqab!
> I refuse to...
> 
> *Last nights count of sexual assaults at the same festival was 33 different victims !!!! OMG
> It's getting worse... *
> 
> *Nya sextrakasserier på Putte i Parken i natt*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think your chances of wearing "hijab/nuqab" will go down if Sweden withdraws from EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean if I think women wouldn't have to wear hijab/niqab if Sweden leaves EU? I do think so... Whatever can stop the invation is a better chance...
> I will never give in to wearing that, I'd rather get a brassknuckle and fight off the muslims.
> 
> One of the owners of the asylum homes has admitted that *ALL* the sexual assaults at Putte i Parken festival was commited by asylum seeking boys. *They claim to have had a serious talk with them about the norms in swedish society, and that women must be respected. *
> What a joke... they will never adjust to our norms...
> *What the police does when they arrest them is also a joke, they just drive them back to the asylum home and let loose. I think that is because they cost money wherever they are, it probably cost more to keep them in the police station than driving them back to the asylum home. *
> 
> By the way... I live pretty close to this festival... so the asylum seekers might have come from here and commited sexual assaults... I don't feel safe at all...
> 
> "Det är inte acceptabelt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are quite a few people in this world who have to flee the country they were born in and seek asylum somewhere else. It is quite painful for someone to leave their loved ones behind and escape to other country. This is usually done when someone's life is in danger. It is wrong for you to label asylum seekers as gropers.
Click to expand...

Excuse me? Have you not read the articles I've linked? I know they are in swedish but you could use google translate. *ALL *sexual assaults and rapes at two festivals has been *ONLY* by asylum seekers. That is a *FACT* and not something I'm making up.

Heres a few articles in english just in case you are too lazy to translate the ones I've linked.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Police in Sweden are investigating five reported rapes and nearly forty instances of groping at two music festivals over the weekend. 
*“Foreign young men“ were blamed by police for the attacks at one of the festivals* and at least two unaccompanied migrant youths were under arrest.

Two of the seven young men suspected of mounting a campaign of aggressive groping at the second festival were unaccompanied refugee youth, reportedly living at a nearby accommodation centre.

Alexandra Larsson, 17, told MailOnline that she had not seen exactly who had assaulted her at Putte i Parken.
She stressed, however, that that the group of 18-19 year old boys standing behind her were “not from a Swedish background”.
*“They were probably immigrants. I hate to say it. But it is the truth,” she said.*_
Swedish music festivals hit by reports of rapes by 'migrants'

_Early reports in Sweden’s mainstream press, including the best-selling AftonBladet newspaper simply identified the assailants as “unknown males”, however as *victims and witnesses have come forward a clear picture of systematic abuse by migrants males has emerged.*

These latest sex attacks against young European women by migrant males comes just days after Swedish police, mindful of the migrant sex attacks at the Stockholm music festival over the past two summers, launched a new “Don’t Touch Me” wrist-band for young girls. *Breitbart London reported earlier this week that “unaccompanied youth migrants from the Middle East” were responsible for attacks at the Stockholm, Arvika, Emmaboda, and Bråvalla music festivals over the past ten years.*

Migrant sex attacks at music festivals are not limited to Sweden. Breitbart London reported in June on a similar attack at the Schlossgrabenfest music festival in Darmstadt, Germany, which was likened to the Cologne attacks in which over 1,000 men and women were assaulted and robbed.

At Schlossgrabenfest, 26 young women reported being sexually assaulted by “Pakistani asylum seekers” who acted in packs of ten, isolating individual woman from their friends before “touching” them._


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


_*Migrant sex gangs are alleged to have been roaming the Sthlm music festival for 12 to 17-year-olds for the past two summers.* *One leaked police memo indicated that “unaccompanied youth” migrants, from the Middle East, were responsible for most of the attacks.*

Sexual assaults were reported at Swedish music festivals Arvika in 2006 and 2010, Emmaboda in 2014 and Bråvalla in 2015. Police were accused of covering up the attacks.

Breitbart London reported that *Stockholm Council and festival organisers in the country knew sex attacks by migrants were endangering women, but thought it would have been “irresponsible” to speak out about the trend.*_
Police Launch 'Don't Touch Me' Wristbands to Stop Migrant Sex Attacks in Sweden

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw, migrants are referred to as "Swedes" as soon as they get a citizenship, which is easy by todays standards. What a joke.

I live in Sweden, in the middle of this. I know what is going on and I see it almost everyday. The way they look at you.
Today I wore a nice summer dress, done my make up and hair, wore my pretty high heeled sandals... to go shopping in a mall. Pretty much all MENA people starred at me like I was trash, they looked angry or annoyed.* When a group of MENA-men walked past me, they stared and were speaking in arabic(?) to each other, when they were right beside me, one leaned against me and said a word in arabic, in a raised voice and he didn't look happy. My guess is that he said something nasty to me... like "whore" or something of the like.* (does anybody know how you say "whore" in arabic and what it sounds like..?)
I don't feel safe and happy. Their behavior makes me want to look ugly and wear baggy clothes, just to avoid getting stared at.

I do my research before I write anything on this forum. I want the truth to get out to the world.
*I'm not saying 100% of the migrants are sex criminals, I'm saying almost all of the sexual assaults in Sweden are by migrants. 
This fact makes me dislike them all, unfortunatly. Cause I know they are a higher risk people.* Not until I've known them for years, is when I will accept them. I know a few muslims, they are good people. But because of how irresponsible Swedens migrant politics has been the last few years, where they have let hoards of people without ID into the country. How am I supposed to know if they are terrorists, rapists, murderers or have other criminal background?!?

My insecurity around asylum seekers are entirely Swedens fault. Fücking irresponsible politics. Media, politicians and police try to cover up the fact that almost all sexual assaults are commited by migrants. They can all go to hell and stay there!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty.
> 
> What the hell is happening to this world?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable that they think that!! It's only a matter of time before all women across europe will have to wear hijab and niqab!
> I refuse to...
> 
> *Last nights count of sexual assaults at the same festival was 33 different victims !!!! OMG
> It's getting worse... *
> 
> *Nya sextrakasserier på Putte i Parken i natt*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think your chances of wearing "hijab/nuqab" will go down if Sweden withdraws from EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean if I think women wouldn't have to wear hijab/niqab if Sweden leaves EU? I do think so... Whatever can stop the invation is a better chance...
> I will never give in to wearing that, I'd rather get a brassknuckle and fight off the muslims.
> 
> One of the owners of the asylum homes has admitted that *ALL* the sexual assaults at Putte i Parken festival was commited by asylum seeking boys. *They claim to have had a serious talk with them about the norms in swedish society, and that women must be respected. *
> What a joke... they will never adjust to our norms...
> *What the police does when they arrest them is also a joke, they just drive them back to the asylum home and let loose. I think that is because they cost money wherever they are, it probably cost more to keep them in the police station than driving them back to the asylum home. *
> 
> By the way... I live pretty close to this festival... so the asylum seekers might have come from here and commited sexual assaults... I don't feel safe at all...
> 
> "Det är inte acceptabelt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are quite a few people in this world who have to flee the country they were born in and seek asylum somewhere else. It is quite painful for someone to leave their loved ones behind and escape to other country. This is usually done when someone's life is in danger. It is wrong for you to label asylum seekers as gropers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me? Have you not read the articles I've linked? I know they are in swedish but you could use google translate. *ALL *sexual assaults and rapes at two festivals has been *ONLY* by asylum seekers. That is a *FACT* and not something I'm making up.
> 
> Heres a few articles in english just in case you are too lazy to translate the ones I've linked.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _Police in Sweden are investigating five reported rapes and nearly forty instances of groping at two music festivals over the weekend.
> *“Foreign young men“ were blamed by police for the attacks at one of the festivals* and at least two unaccompanied migrant youths were under arrest.
> 
> Two of the seven young men suspected of mounting a campaign of aggressive groping at the second festival were unaccompanied refugee youth, reportedly living at a nearby accommodation centre.
> 
> Alexandra Larsson, 17, told MailOnline that she had not seen exactly who had assaulted her at Putte i Parken.
> She stressed, however, that that the group of 18-19 year old boys standing behind her were “not from a Swedish background”.
> *“They were probably immigrants. I hate to say it. But it is the truth,” she said.*_
> Swedish music festivals hit by reports of rapes by 'migrants'
> 
> _Early reports in Sweden’s mainstream press, including the best-selling AftonBladet newspaper simply identified the assailants as “unknown males”, however as *victims and witnesses have come forward a clear picture of systematic abuse by migrants males has emerged.*
> 
> These latest sex attacks against young European women by migrant males comes just days after Swedish police, mindful of the migrant sex attacks at the Stockholm music festival over the past two summers, launched a new “Don’t Touch Me” wrist-band for young girls. *Breitbart London reported earlier this week that “unaccompanied youth migrants from the Middle East” were responsible for attacks at the Stockholm, Arvika, Emmaboda, and Bråvalla music festivals over the past ten years.*
> 
> Migrant sex attacks at music festivals are not limited to Sweden. Breitbart London reported in June on a similar attack at the Schlossgrabenfest music festival in Darmstadt, Germany, which was likened to the Cologne attacks in which over 1,000 men and women were assaulted and robbed.
> 
> At Schlossgrabenfest, 26 young women reported being sexually assaulted by “Pakistani asylum seekers” who acted in packs of ten, isolating individual woman from their friends before “touching” them._
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> _*Migrant sex gangs are alleged to have been roaming the Sthlm music festival for 12 to 17-year-olds for the past two summers.* *One leaked police memo indicated that “unaccompanied youth” migrants, from the Middle East, were responsible for most of the attacks.*
> 
> Sexual assaults were reported at Swedish music festivals Arvika in 2006 and 2010, Emmaboda in 2014 and Bråvalla in 2015. Police were accused of covering up the attacks.
> 
> Breitbart London reported that *Stockholm Council and festival organisers in the country knew sex attacks by migrants were endangering women, but thought it would have been “irresponsible” to speak out about the trend.*_
> Police Launch 'Don't Touch Me' Wristbands to Stop Migrant Sex Attacks in Sweden
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Btw, migrants are referred to as "Swedes" as soon as they get a citizenship, which is easy by todays standards. What a joke.
> 
> I live in Sweden, in the middle of this. I know what is going on and I see it almost everyday. The way they look at you.
> Today I wore a nice summer dress, done my make up and hair, wore my pretty high heeled sandals... to go shopping in a mall. Pretty much all MENA people starred at me like I was trash, they looked angry or annoyed.* When a group of MENA-men walked past me, they stared and were speaking in arabic(?) to each other, when they were right beside me, one leaned against me and said a word in arabic, in a raised voice and he didn't look happy. My guess is that he said something nasty to me... like "whore" or something of the like.* (does anybody know how you say "whore" in arabic and what it sounds like..?)
> I don't feel safe and happy. Their behavior makes me want to look ugly and wear baggy clothes, just to avoid getting stared at.
> 
> I do my research before I write anything on this forum. I want the truth to get out to the world.
> *I'm not saying 100% of the migrants are sex criminals, I'm saying almost all of the sexual assaults in Sweden are by migrants.
> This fact makes me dislike them all, unfortunatly. Cause I know they are a higher risk people.* Not until I've known them for years, is when I will accept them. I know a few muslims, they are good people. But because of how irresponsible Swedens migrant politics has been the last few years, where they have let hoards of people without ID into the country. How am I supposed to know if they are terrorists, rapists, murderers or have other criminal background?!?
> 
> My insecurity around asylum seekers are entirely Swedens fault. Fücking irresponsible politics. Media, politicians and police try to cover up the fact that almost all sexual assaults are commited by migrants. They can all go to hell and stay there!
Click to expand...


Another Traitor, another lunatic, another pathetic Leftist woman, she must be desperate to be sexually ravaged herself by the Muslim savages, let's hope it happens to her and sans lube, it's good that the Feminists are promoting Muslim rape, the sooner the Feminist movement collapses the better for ALL women. The Leftist movement is already in the advanced state of collapse across Europa.

Pro-Feminist = Anti-Women, Anti-Feminist = Pro-Women.

*Swedish politician: Migrant rape isn’t as bad*

*Feminist Left Party politician Barbro Sörman says it’s ‘worse’ when Swedish men rape women than when immigrants do it.*

*"Swedish Left Party politician Barbro Sörman has suggested that it’s “worse” when Swedish men rape women, than when immigrants do so.

“The Swedish men who rape do it despite the growing gender equality. They make an active choice. It’s worse imo [in my opinion],” Sörman tweeted.

Sörman, a self-described socialist and a feminist, made the observation in response to what she claimed was excessive media focus on the fact that most of the rapes in Sweden are committed by immigrants.

She explained that Swedish men are brought up in a society that believes in gender equality and therefore should be held to higher standards than migrants, who come from cultures where women are treated as second-rate citizens.

When faced with a storm of indignation, she tried to walk back the comments and admitted that her sentiments had been “clumsily expressed”.

She later deleted her Twitter account altogether.*

*'Rape capital'*

*Sweden is widely known as the rape capital of Europe. It has been noted that Muslim immigrants are massively over represented in the official rape statistics.

Sweden has the fastest growing population in Europe, due nearly totally to the influx of Arabs and Muslims from the Middle East.  At the same time, its crime rate has increased astronomically: In 1975, 421 rapes were reported to the police; in 2014, it was 6,620.

“77.6 percent of the country’s rapists are identified as “foreigners” (and that’s significant because in Sweden, ‘foreigner’ is generally synonymous with ‘immigrant from Muslim country’), wrote conservative columnist Selwyn Duke. ‘And even this likely understates the issue, since the Swedish government — in an effort to obscure the problem — records second-generation Muslim perpetrators simply as ‘Swedes.’”
*
Here's the rest of the article, this is from Arutz Sheva, Israel National News, a friend of mine in Haifa sent me the link.

Swedish politician: Migrant rape isn’t as bad


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading reports about similar "assaults" across the web for some time now. Sadly, the political reactions seems to be that the girls are responsible for it because of their immodesty.
> 
> What the hell is happening to this world?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable that they think that!! It's only a matter of time before all women across europe will have to wear hijab and niqab!
> I refuse to...
> 
> *Last nights count of sexual assaults at the same festival was 33 different victims !!!! OMG
> It's getting worse... *
> 
> *Nya sextrakasserier på Putte i Parken i natt*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think your chances of wearing "hijab/nuqab" will go down if Sweden withdraws from EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean if I think women wouldn't have to wear hijab/niqab if Sweden leaves EU? I do think so... Whatever can stop the invation is a better chance...
> I will never give in to wearing that, I'd rather get a brassknuckle and fight off the muslims.
> 
> One of the owners of the asylum homes has admitted that *ALL* the sexual assaults at Putte i Parken festival was commited by asylum seeking boys. *They claim to have had a serious talk with them about the norms in swedish society, and that women must be respected. *
> What a joke... they will never adjust to our norms...
> *What the police does when they arrest them is also a joke, they just drive them back to the asylum home and let loose. I think that is because they cost money wherever they are, it probably cost more to keep them in the police station than driving them back to the asylum home. *
> 
> By the way... I live pretty close to this festival... so the asylum seekers might have come from here and commited sexual assaults... I don't feel safe at all...
> 
> "Det är inte acceptabelt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are quite a few people in this world who have to flee the country they were born in and seek asylum somewhere else. It is quite painful for someone to leave their loved ones behind and escape to other country. This is usually done when someone's life is in danger. It is wrong for you to label asylum seekers as gropers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me? Have you not read the articles I've linked? I know they are in swedish but you could use google translate. *ALL *sexual assaults and rapes at two festivals has been *ONLY* by asylum seekers. That is a *FACT* and not something I'm making up.
> 
> Heres a few articles in english just in case you are too lazy to translate the ones I've linked.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _Police in Sweden are investigating five reported rapes and nearly forty instances of groping at two music festivals over the weekend.
> *“Foreign young men“ were blamed by police for the attacks at one of the festivals* and at least two unaccompanied migrant youths were under arrest.
> 
> Two of the seven young men suspected of mounting a campaign of aggressive groping at the second festival were unaccompanied refugee youth, reportedly living at a nearby accommodation centre.
> 
> Alexandra Larsson, 17, told MailOnline that she had not seen exactly who had assaulted her at Putte i Parken.
> She stressed, however, that that the group of 18-19 year old boys standing behind her were “not from a Swedish background”.
> *“They were probably immigrants. I hate to say it. But it is the truth,” she said.*_
> Swedish music festivals hit by reports of rapes by 'migrants'
> 
> _Early reports in Sweden’s mainstream press, including the best-selling AftonBladet newspaper simply identified the assailants as “unknown males”, however as *victims and witnesses have come forward a clear picture of systematic abuse by migrants males has emerged.*
> 
> These latest sex attacks against young European women by migrant males comes just days after Swedish police, mindful of the migrant sex attacks at the Stockholm music festival over the past two summers, launched a new “Don’t Touch Me” wrist-band for young girls. *Breitbart London reported earlier this week that “unaccompanied youth migrants from the Middle East” were responsible for attacks at the Stockholm, Arvika, Emmaboda, and Bråvalla music festivals over the past ten years.*
> 
> Migrant sex attacks at music festivals are not limited to Sweden. Breitbart London reported in June on a similar attack at the Schlossgrabenfest music festival in Darmstadt, Germany, which was likened to the Cologne attacks in which over 1,000 men and women were assaulted and robbed.
> 
> At Schlossgrabenfest, 26 young women reported being sexually assaulted by “Pakistani asylum seekers” who acted in packs of ten, isolating individual woman from their friends before “touching” them._
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> _*Migrant sex gangs are alleged to have been roaming the Sthlm music festival for 12 to 17-year-olds for the past two summers.* *One leaked police memo indicated that “unaccompanied youth” migrants, from the Middle East, were responsible for most of the attacks.*
> 
> Sexual assaults were reported at Swedish music festivals Arvika in 2006 and 2010, Emmaboda in 2014 and Bråvalla in 2015. Police were accused of covering up the attacks.
> 
> Breitbart London reported that *Stockholm Council and festival organisers in the country knew sex attacks by migrants were endangering women, but thought it would have been “irresponsible” to speak out about the trend.*_
> Police Launch 'Don't Touch Me' Wristbands to Stop Migrant Sex Attacks in Sweden
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Btw, migrants are referred to as "Swedes" as soon as they get a citizenship, which is easy by todays standards. What a joke.
> 
> I live in Sweden, in the middle of this. I know what is going on and I see it almost everyday. The way they look at you.
> Today I wore a nice summer dress, done my make up and hair, wore my pretty high heeled sandals... to go shopping in a mall. Pretty much all MENA people starred at me like I was trash, they looked angry or annoyed.* When a group of MENA-men walked past me, they stared and were speaking in arabic(?) to each other, when they were right beside me, one leaned against me and said a word in arabic, in a raised voice and he didn't look happy. My guess is that he said something nasty to me... like "whore" or something of the like.* (does anybody know how you say "whore" in arabic and what it sounds like..?)
> I don't feel safe and happy. Their behavior makes me want to look ugly and wear baggy clothes, just to avoid getting stared at.
> 
> I do my research before I write anything on this forum. I want the truth to get out to the world.
> *I'm not saying 100% of the migrants are sex criminals, I'm saying almost all of the sexual assaults in Sweden are by migrants.
> This fact makes me dislike them all, unfortunatly. Cause I know they are a higher risk people.* Not until I've known them for years, is when I will accept them. I know a few muslims, they are good people. But because of how irresponsible Swedens migrant politics has been the last few years, where they have let hoards of people without ID into the country. How am I supposed to know if they are terrorists, rapists, murderers or have other criminal background?!?
> 
> My insecurity around asylum seekers are entirely Swedens fault. Fücking irresponsible politics. Media, politicians and police try to cover up the fact that almost all sexual assaults are commited by migrants. They can all go to hell and stay there!
Click to expand...


I'd fully support a military invasion of Sweden to free the Swedes and save Sweden from complete self-destruction, of course a military invasion of this sort isn't going to happen, so when Sweden collapses, I'm sure there's enough lamp posts for the Traitors, they won't escape retribution from Patriotic Swedes for the heinous crimes they've committed on an innocent and beautiful population.


----------



## Freja

Lucy, I almost fell off my chair when I read this from the article:
_*"Swedish Left Party politician Barbro Sörman has suggested that it’s “worse” when Swedish men rape women, than when immigrants do so.
“The Swedish men who rape do it despite the growing gender equality. They make an active choice. It’s worse imo [in my opinion],” Sörman tweeted.
Sörman, a self-described socialist and a feminist, made the observation in response to what she claimed was excessive media focus on the fact that most of the rapes in Sweden are committed by immigrants.
"She explained that Swedish men are brought up in a society that believes in gender equality and therefore should be held to higher standards than migrants, who come from cultures where women are treated as second-rate citizens."*_

What? So she is somewhat justifying muslims who rape? So it's not as bad when muslims rape than when swedes rape?
Muslims stand for most of the rapes, but that is not so bad. Rapes by muslims are often excessively violent, but it's not as bad as when swedes rape.
Go to hell, Barbro... 

Before she goes to hell, she should answer me this:
*Why even bring muslims here, who often treats women like SHIT !?*
IMO, they should test them of what they know of gender equality before even letting them loose in Sweden.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freja said:


> Lucy, I almost fell off my chair when I read this from the article:
> _*"Swedish Left Party politician Barbro Sörman has suggested that it’s “worse” when Swedish men rape women, than when immigrants do so.
> “The Swedish men who rape do it despite the growing gender equality. They make an active choice. It’s worse imo [in my opinion],” Sörman tweeted.
> Sörman, a self-described socialist and a feminist, made the observation in response to what she claimed was excessive media focus on the fact that most of the rapes in Sweden are committed by immigrants.
> "She explained that Swedish men are brought up in a society that believes in gender equality and therefore should be held to higher standards than migrants, who come from cultures where women are treated as second-rate citizens."*_
> 
> What? So she is somewhat justifying muslims who rape? So it's not as bad when muslims rape than when swedes rape?
> Muslims stand for most of the rapes, but that is not so bad. Rapes by muslims are often excessively violent, but it's not as bad as when swedes rape.
> Go to hell, Barbro...



Yes Freja, that's exactly what this disgusting bitch is saying, she's also saying that Swedish men are more savage than the savage Muslims, we both know this to be not the case and so do all people with any form of intelligence.

She's a Traitor and as such when the SHTF she cannot escape retribution for her crimes.


----------



## Freja

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, I almost fell off my chair when I read this from the article:
> _*"Swedish Left Party politician Barbro Sörman has suggested that it’s “worse” when Swedish men rape women, than when immigrants do so.
> “The Swedish men who rape do it despite the growing gender equality. They make an active choice. It’s worse imo [in my opinion],” Sörman tweeted.
> Sörman, a self-described socialist and a feminist, made the observation in response to what she claimed was excessive media focus on the fact that most of the rapes in Sweden are committed by immigrants.
> "She explained that Swedish men are brought up in a society that believes in gender equality and therefore should be held to higher standards than migrants, who come from cultures where women are treated as second-rate citizens."*_
> 
> What? So she is somewhat justifying muslims who rape? So it's not as bad when muslims rape than when swedes rape?
> Muslims stand for most of the rapes, but that is not so bad. Rapes by muslims are often excessively violent, but it's not as bad as when swedes rape.
> Go to hell, Barbro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Freja, that's exactly what this disgusting bitch is saying, she's also saying that Swedish men are more savage than the savage Muslims, we both know this to be not the case and so do all people with any form of intelligence.
> 
> She's a Traitor and as such when the SHTF she cannot escape retribution for her crimes.
Click to expand...

It's unbelievable... The world is laughing at Sweden...
I don't see how this can end in a good way. There will be a war in the future.

Sometimes I wonder if Sweden will split in half. Sort of like North Korea and South Korea.
North Sweden (Swedistan) would be the home of the brainwashed leftists and crazy feminists together with MENA-migrants.
South Sweden (Sweden) would be the home of the Swedes and other immigrants who oppose this mass immigration.
Then we would see which half has the least crime and rape rate. Personally, I would feel much safer living in South Sweden...

Excuse me, but I have to go to bed now. I have to get up at 04:30 to go to work to make my living, and of course pay the taxes so MENA-migrants can have their share of the money I make, without lifting a finger...


----------



## Vikrant

Sweden is a small country. It has limit to how many refugees it can absorb. I think Sweden should talk to the EU and tell them know that it has reached its limit as far as absorbing refugees into its population is concerned. There is no need to split the country. If EU does not listen to Swedish concerns then walk out of EU just like UK did.


----------



## Freja

Vikrant said:


> Sweden is a small country. It has limit to how many refugees it can absorb. I think Sweden should talk to the EU and tell them know that it has reached its limit as far as absorbing refugees into its population is concerned. There is no need to split the country. If EU does not listen to Swedish concerns then walk out of EU just like UK did.


*Last year 163 000 refugees came here...* And right now we are having the worst rape-summer ever... I'm terrified to be outdoors by myself...

The swedish politicians has already made it clear, "there is no limit to how many refugees we will take in". Stefan Löfven has said that in his speeches and debates. I would say he is an idiot.
I don't think the EU would listen. There is still a quota we must accept into the country... And _if Sweden would refuse, we would have to pay a fine... 2.3 million SEK (269 904 $) for EACH refugee that we refuse to take in._
*In Sweden, one (1) refugee costs us 1 million SEK (117 349 $) every year to take care off, take that times 163 000 ... *

We are paying insane amounts of money for our own destruction... 
So, there's no turning back. Europe is screwed and it's thanks to the EUs dictatorship.
The politicians in europe can go to hell.


----------



## Freja

*More sexual assaults... *

*Young woman assaulted/groped by a group of 6-7 men in a mall*
The only description of the criminals are "dark clothes, around 25 yrs of age". As usually, media refuses to give up the ethniticity.
Anmälan: Mörkklädda män ofredade kvinna

*14 yr old girl was gangraped by two teenage boys *
Media and the police are very silent... no details whatsoever.
Anmälan om barnvåldtäkt

*"Foreign men" grope and rape girls at the anti-racist festival "Peace and Love"*
One rape, one attempted rape and six cases of sexual assault and groping. The police arrested three boys who were identified as gropers, but the police let them go as they were below 18 yrs of age. Yeah right.. "18 yrs".
The festival lasted for 2 days.
"Utländska män" gick till attack mot flickor på antirasistisk festival

*18 yr old woman gangraped by unknown number of men*
She was attacked outside a nightclub by a group of men, the woman is currently in a state of shock and doesn't know how many men participated in the rape. Media and police are very silent... No description of the rapists.
18-årig kvinna anmäler våldtäkt - Trelleborgs Allehanda

_The police and medias silence speaks volumes. If they know that the criminals are MENA-immigrants, they stay silent. If they know that the criminals were white men, they would be LOUD. 
Media thinks we're stupid. And police still use the code 291 to cover up migrants crimes. _


----------



## Phoenall

The Great Goose said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
Click to expand...









 Whats wrong dont you like seeing the truth in regards to the failed neo marxist experiments involving free reign of migrants to tape, pillage and murder because they are the voters of the left for the future. Look at the way it went in the UK when the voters turned against the left and told them to get lost, the left were devastated and scared of facing the truth. You are one of those left wing morons that see nothing wrong with child rape and PIE proposals of lowering the age of consent so that homosexuals can prey on children legally.


----------



## The Great Goose

Phoenall said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong dont you like seeing the truth in regards to the failed neo marxist experiments involving free reign of migrants to tape, pillage and murder because they are the voters of the left for the future. Look at the way it went in the UK when the voters turned against the left and told them to get lost, the left were devastated and scared of facing the truth. You are one of those left wing morons that see nothing wrong with child rape and PIE proposals of lowering the age of consent so that homosexuals can prey on children legally.
Click to expand...

i don't know if you are putting words in my mouth or what? I've always been staunchly anti-feminism, anti-immigration and against lesbian/islam child grooming rings.


----------



## Phoenall

The Great Goose said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong dont you like seeing the truth in regards to the failed neo marxist experiments involving free reign of migrants to tape, pillage and murder because they are the voters of the left for the future. Look at the way it went in the UK when the voters turned against the left and told them to get lost, the left were devastated and scared of facing the truth. You are one of those left wing morons that see nothing wrong with child rape and PIE proposals of lowering the age of consent so that homosexuals can prey on children legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know if you are putting words in my mouth or what? I've always been staunchly anti-feminism, anti-immigration and against lesbian/islam child grooming rings.
Click to expand...





Many of youir replies say differently


----------



## The Great Goose

Phoenall said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong dont you like seeing the truth in regards to the failed neo marxist experiments involving free reign of migrants to tape, pillage and murder because they are the voters of the left for the future. Look at the way it went in the UK when the voters turned against the left and told them to get lost, the left were devastated and scared of facing the truth. You are one of those left wing morons that see nothing wrong with child rape and PIE proposals of lowering the age of consent so that homosexuals can prey on children legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know if you are putting words in my mouth or what? I've always been staunchly anti-feminism, anti-immigration and against lesbian/islam child grooming rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of youir replies say differently
Click to expand...

find one and link it. Or stop spreading your lies you filthy jew.


----------



## Vikrant

Freja said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden is a small country. It has limit to how many refugees it can absorb. I think Sweden should talk to the EU and tell them know that it has reached its limit as far as absorbing refugees into its population is concerned. There is no need to split the country. If EU does not listen to Swedish concerns then walk out of EU just like UK did.
> 
> 
> 
> *Last year 163 000 refugees came here...* And right now we are having the worst rape-summer ever... I'm terrified to be outdoors by myself...
> 
> The swedish politicians has already made it clear, "there is no limit to how many refugees we will take in". Stefan Löfven has said that in his speeches and debates. I would say he is an idiot.
> I don't think the EU would listen. There is still a quota we must accept into the country... And _if Sweden would refuse, we would have to pay a fine... 2.3 million SEK (269 904 $) for EACH refugee that we refuse to take in._
> *In Sweden, one (1) refugee costs us 1 million SEK (117 349 $) every year to take care off, take that times 163 000 ... *
> 
> We are paying insane amounts of money for our own destruction...
> So, there's no turning back. Europe is screwed and it's thanks to the EUs dictatorship.
> The politicians in europe can go to hell.
Click to expand...


I do not share the xenophobic sentiment many express here. However, I would say that if membership to the EU is not working out for Sweden then walk out. EU is a doomed idea anyway. 

I think it will be far more productive to raise awareness among Swedish people on the ills of EU instead of spreading illogical xenophobia. Immigration is good for any advanced country such as Sweden provided it is guided to augment the economy.


----------



## Vikrant

The Great Goose said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong dont you like seeing the truth in regards to the failed neo marxist experiments involving free reign of migrants to tape, pillage and murder because they are the voters of the left for the future. Look at the way it went in the UK when the voters turned against the left and told them to get lost, the left were devastated and scared of facing the truth. You are one of those left wing morons that see nothing wrong with child rape and PIE proposals of lowering the age of consent so that homosexuals can prey on children legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know if you are putting words in my mouth or what? I've always been staunchly anti-feminism, anti-immigration and against lesbian/islam child grooming rings.
Click to expand...


You are a bonafide redneck woman


----------



## The Great Goose

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a twenty-something woman from Sweden. I'm writing on an american forum as I'm desperate to reach out to the world. Something has happened to my country...
> 
> When I was a child, Sweden was very peaceful. You didn't even have to lock the door in the neighborhood, small children could be outdoors after dark, girls could safely walk home from partys without fear of being raped. Rapes, shootings, bombs or murders were rare. And when it happened, media would cover every little detail of the story, huge headlines, people were shocked over such news.
> Sweden was rich and a safe place to live.
> 
> That has changed.
> 
> As you all are probably familiar with, is that Sweden has taken in hundreds of thousands of asylum seekers from Syria, Afghanistan, Irac, Iran, Eritrea and more... They are referred to as _"MENA" = Middle East, North Africa._
> While they wait to either get approved to stay, or while waiting for an apartment, they are put in asylum homes. The largest asylum home in Sweden has 400 asylum seekers living together.
> They are served everything like its a freaking hotel !! Meals cooked from scratch from restaurants, cleaning service, Wifi, TV etc... and yet, they complain. Food isnt good, its dirty and isolated and so on... (IMO they have all the time in the world to clean themselves...)
> There has been alot of food strikes by the seekers, cause they want more... for FREE.
> Every food strike I read about makes my blood boil... it's so ungrateful. They claim to have fled war, then comes to a country that gives them roof over their heads, food in their stomachs, smartphones, expensive clothing (I'm serious) and Wifi... for absolutely FREE. They even get a small amount of money everyday, like an "allowence". In addition to that, _*free dental care and health care*_... things we working swedes have to pay for ourselves...
> Sometimes they even set the buildings on fire, so they can move to a "better" asylum home.
> 
> You can read about an example here:
> Forty asylum seekers refuse to get off the bus for 24 hours after arriving at picturesque Swedish village where they were being housed… because they wanted to live in a city
> 
> Most of them lie and claim to be under 18 yrs of age... that will give them a guarantee to stay in the country. And of course the migration center swallow the lie.
> You be the judge, does these "children" look under 18 to you?
> http://www.exponerat.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ensamkommande_8.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vQ8piFeKTkI/VbdqpkFKaSI/AAAAAAAADEI/c5wjICsmiyU/s1600/flyktingbaaarn.jpg
> 
> The crime rate has gone up dramatically, as well as the amount of rapes. Sweden is THE worst country in all of europe when it comes to rape, and comes in second place of the entire world.
> 
> Everyday, theres something awful happening... What used to be a rarity in crimes are now something that happens on a daily basis. Nobody is even shocked over such crimes anymore, we have gotten used to it.
> 
> *The betrayal*
> Media has betrayed us. They try their hardest to withold the fact that (almost)all these horrible crimes are commited by MENA. They never mention skin color, for example. When they pixalite the criminals face, they make the pigments lighter, so you can't tell if the persons skin color is dark. They never mention names, or what language they were speaking... at best they write "spoke swedish with an accent".
> When crimes happen, they write in a way thats obvious that they're making the crime less serious.
> 
> The Police has also betrayed us. Since fall of 2015, they have been keeping a secret register over crimes commited by asylum seekers. It is referred to as *"code 291"*. The police decided to come clean, and released part of the register to the public. We citizens DESERVE to know whats going on in our country.
> You can read more about this secret register here: Swedish Cops Had a Special "Code 291" to Cover Up Migrant Crimes
> 
> I couldn't find the list of crimes in english, so I will translate the swedish one.
> 
> During the course of 4 months, in *JUST* asylum homes, this has happened:
> 450 fights
> 559 registered cases of abuse
> 37 suicide attempts
> two bomb threats
> four rapes
> 58 fires
> 96 missing persons
> nine robberies
> 26 cases of disease
> 42 cases registered as "mentally ill"
> three deaths
> 239 cases of automatic fire alarm
> 161 police operations
> 912 "security mission"
> 109 cases of "investigation"
> 869 controls of person or vehicle
> 
> A policeman then commented:
> - I can tell you that it involves more cases than the numbers you've gotten out.
> 
> This was also part of the code 291: Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker
> That "child" has been age tested, turns out he is 18 yrs or older!!
> 
> To me, this list is unbelievable... I'm still waiting for the rest of the register, I will update you when/if they release it.
> Recently there was a riot at one of the homes... because one of the "children" was denied to purchase candy!! This child got TWENTY of his friends and started attacking the staff!! *facepalm*... What kind of people does that?!
> Upplopp på boende för ensamkommande flyktingbarn – personalen tvingades låsa in sig
> In addition to the code 291. There are other crimes...
> _The IKEA murders_ for example: IKEA murders: Details of horror emerge from witnesses
> 
> *The rapes*
> You have all heard about the *taHarrush gamea* in Cologne/Köln on new years. But did you know that it's been happening in Sweden too, for YEARS. The police and/or media decided to keep it a secret.
> CLAIM: Swedish Police Covered Up Migrant Sex Assaults Of Teenage Girls For YEARS - Breitbart
> 
> Theres also gangrapes occuring. Media can't cover the fact that it is exclusively MENA.
> When a brutal gangrape happened on a party ferry, where a middle aged woman was raped by four men, the media wrote:
> 
> "Four _swedes_ arrested on suspicion of rape".
> 
> You can read more about it here: Disclosure: The Four ”Swedes” in Custody For Gang Rape Are Somali Citizens
> 
> Recently a gangrape came to light. A girl below the age of 15 yrs, was gangraped by EIGHT "boys", all of the boys claim to be under 18, two of them below 15.
> I can't find any information in english, so heres the swedish news article for those who wish to read about it.
> Åtta pojkar misstänkta för gruppvåldtäkt
> 
> Another type of rapes occur in bath houses...
> A few years ago, an 11 yr old girl was raped by *TWENTY* asylum seekers in a bath house.
> There has been many, many rapes and different sexual assaults happening in bath houses. They always seem to target really young girls/women, and they always attack in groups.
> 
> *The politicians*
> Swedens population has more or less been brainwashed. If anyone, ever, says something critical about immigration they will be labeled as a racist. Which is a very serious accusation... In Sweden, people don't dare to talk about it, cause they risk losing their friends or even their jobs!! It's crazy.
> 
> There's only one political party in Sweden that wants to decrease immigration, the Sweden Democrats (SD). I've been voting for them since I was 18.
> The other political parties refuse to work with them, though they got enough votes to be part of the parliament. The other parties got together to completely close them out, that group of parties became known as "the seven-clover" .
> The seven-clover and media has made sure that SD is hated. Media twists everything against SD. The party leader, Jimmie Åkesson, has had to sustain numerous threats, even death threats. And it's medias and the seven-clovers fault...
> _Does that seem like democracy to you? I think not! _
> And yet, the seven-clover has had to adapt their immigration politics due to the acute situation, it's becoming more and more similar to that of SD.
> 
> Swedens current Prime Minister (PM) is Stefan Löfven. Last fall he made a statement that upset me...
> He said that the mass immigration of asylum seekers would be a _"slight effort"_ for Sweden. And today, the country is close to collapsing. I'm ashamed to have him as the PM...
> Read more about Swedens collapse here: Swedish Foreign Minister says country is 'collapsing' due to migrants
> 
> *Personal opinion*
> To me, it seems like MENA has a really twisted view on women... and because of that, I never leave my apartment without my defense spray.
> Across the street, theres an asylum home. Last summer when I was out on the balcony in a crop-top, I could see them standing in the windows, looking at me!! I told my neighbor who was also outside, when he looked, they disappeared from the window. But they came back later... It was really uncomfortable to be outside...
> When I go grocery shopping, they stare. It's unbelievable... seems like they don't know how to be subtle... cause they are looking right at you, in your FACE, and they follow you with their eyes. Especially when wearing a summer dress, they look from head to toe.
> Because of this, I stay indoors as much as possible... I don't feel safe anymore...
> 
> This isn't about being racist!! It's about their culture... their twisted culture... they just simply doesn't fit in here.
> 
> I'm hoping this thread will get noticed... because what's happening in Sweden is really serious... and I fear for the future.
> This thread might be all over the place, but what I wish to discuss is the fall of Sweden, a general discussion about whats going on here.
> 
> *And I beg of you... Please make sure that american media writes more about Swedens immigration... The world needs to know what a mass psychosis this country is having...
> LET THE WORLD KNOW HOW CORRUPT SWEDEN HAS BECOME!
> *
> _(I'm sorry if there's any spelling errors, my english isn't perfect)_
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism.
> 
> you are an addict. Seek help, avoid the crucible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong dont you like seeing the truth in regards to the failed neo marxist experiments involving free reign of migrants to tape, pillage and murder because they are the voters of the left for the future. Look at the way it went in the UK when the voters turned against the left and told them to get lost, the left were devastated and scared of facing the truth. You are one of those left wing morons that see nothing wrong with child rape and PIE proposals of lowering the age of consent so that homosexuals can prey on children legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know if you are putting words in my mouth or what? I've always been staunchly anti-feminism, anti-immigration and against lesbian/islam child grooming rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a bonafide redneck woman
Click to expand...

I wish. No, i'm just sick of lies.


----------



## longknife

*Wear a Headscarf Or Be Raped, Swedish Women Warned*






Welcome to an Inclusive Society. Are Europeans finally waking up to the danger Islam and Sharia present?

Story @ Wear a Headscarf Or Be Raped, Swedish Women Warned


----------



## Freja

I've been so overwhelmed by all these horrible things happening, not just in Sweden, but in the rest of europe as well... The future feels so uncertain and I'm scared...
_
I want to be anonymous on this forum.. So I'm telling you this with the risk of outing myself. But here we go..._

*Yesterday I was molested by an arabic man...* 
He followed me from work... It started with him staring at me, and said "hello" when I walked by. I greeted him back and kept walking.
He is now following me... he walked up beside me, he didn't say anything, he just kept walking beside me. I did not know what I should do... I was hoping he would just go away peacefully... But he didn't.
Now *he reached his hand towards me, and touched my hand... like, really feeling it.* I tried to act like nothing and just walked... Then *he reached for my hand again, this time grabbing it hard and moved it towards his face...* I tried to resist his pulling, but it was no use. *He kissed/licked my hand!!* Immediatly I jerked my hand away from him, shook my head at him and said NO. He just smiled.
I kept walking... he was still following me. Now *he reached for me again, this time he started touching my shoulder and neck - again, really feeling it.* I flinched away from him and kept walking... Now I was slightly panicking... I considered pulling out my defense spray and threatening him.. But I was uncertain if I could do that for just touching my shoulder, you know... 
I had to stop on the road and wait for cars passing... Now *he walked up and stood infront of me and said "good bye". Then he looked like he was about to give me a hug...* I didn't know what I should do... I took a step back and considered pushing him away or pulling out the defense spray... But I didn't have the time to make a decision. So *he hugged me... Immediatly he started grabbing/touching/feeling my back, waist and shoulder... AND HE KISSED/LICKED/SUCKED ON MY NECK!!!! *
I was so shocked I just froze... *When he let go of me, he dragged his hand over my back, over my shoulder and down and touched my boob!!! *
Then he walked away like nothing...

I regret I was so passive... I could have done so much more to avoid this...
Why I was so afraid of him was because I was worried I would somehow upset him... and you can never know what an upset arabic man can do, especially if a white woman was the one resisting and making him upset...
I live in a pretty small town... and I'm worried as hell to be outdoors now... He can be anywhere around here...
... and for those of you who think I was probably dressed slutty with butt and breasts on display, *NO*. I was wearing jeans and a long tank top that covered all the way down to my butt, with no cleavage at all. Average everyday outfit in other words.
Btw... _This is not the first time I've been molested by an arabic man..._ And I was just as afraid and passive back then. :/

Speaking of molestation...
*The sex crimes is Sweden is escalating to an ungodly level. I can barely believe it!! *

FOUR (4) SUSPECTED GANGRAPES IN A WEEK, IN THE SAME CITY!!! TWO OF THEM HAPPENED THE SAME NIGHT!!! 
And that city is not Malmö, Stockholm or Gothenburg... It's in Kalmar, a medium sized city.

- One of the suspected gangrapes was an unsuccessfull attempt though (good news........), the victim, a 30 yr old woman, was saved by a group of men who disrupted the rape attempt. The woman was biking home from a restaurant when six men attacked her, they pushed her off the bike, held her down and started ripping her clothes off. Fortunatly this is where the other group of men saved her and made sure she came home safely.
- A 17 yr old girl was gangraped by an unknown number of men.
- A 50 yr old woman was out picking mushrooms in a forest when she was attacked and raped by three men.
- Another 30 yr old woman was raped indoors in an apartment by two men.

This is absolutely revolting... !!
Två misstänkta gruppvåldtäkter i natt

I have more rapes and sex crimes to tell you about... but there are so many that I have to go through them all to make sure I don't report the same thing twice...

_Sweden has become a really scary place for women... _


----------



## theHawk

Freja said:


> I've been so overwhelmed by all these horrible things happening, not just in Sweden, but in the rest of europe as well... The future feels so uncertain and I'm scared...
> _
> I want to be anonymous on this forum.. So I'm telling you this with the risk of outing myself. But here we go..._
> 
> *Yesterday I was molested by an arabic man...*
> He followed me from work... It started with him staring at me, and said "hello" when I walked by. I greeted him back and kept walking.
> He is now following me... he walked up beside me, he didn't say anything, he just kept walking beside me. I did not know what I should do... I was hoping he would just go away peacefully... But he didn't.
> Now *he reached his hand towards me, and touched my hand... like, really feeling it.* I tried to act like nothing and just walked... Then *he reached for my hand again, this time grabbing it hard and moved it towards his face...* I tried to resist his pulling, but it was no use. *He kissed/licked my hand!!* Immediatly I jerked my hand away from him, shook my head at him and said NO. He just smiled.
> I kept walking... he was still following me. Now *he reached for me again, this time he started touching my shoulder and neck - again, really feeling it.* I flinched away from him and kept walking... Now I was slightly panicking... I considered pulling out my defense spray and threatening him.. But I was uncertain if I could do that for just touching my shoulder, you know...
> I had to stop on the road and wait for cars passing... Now *he walked up and stood infront of me and said "good bye". Then he looked like he was about to give me a hug...* I didn't know what I should do... I took a step back and considered pushing him away or pulling out the defense spray... But I didn't have the time to make a decision. So *he hugged me... Immediatly he started grabbing/touching/feeling my back, waist and shoulder... AND HE KISSED/LICKED/SUCKED ON MY NECK!!!! *
> I was so shocked I just froze... *When he let go of me, he dragged his hand over my back, over my shoulder and down and touched my boob!!! *
> Then he walked away like nothing...
> 
> I regret I was so passive... I could have done so much more to avoid this...
> Why I was so afraid of him was because I was worried I would somehow upset him... and you can never know what an upset arabic man can do, especially if a white woman was the one resisting and making him upset...
> I live in a pretty small town... and I'm worried as hell to be outdoors now... He can be anywhere around here...
> ... and for those of you who think I was probably dressed slutty with butt and breasts on display, *NO*. I was wearing jeans and a long tank top that covered all the way down to my butt, with no cleavage at all. Average everyday outfit in other words.
> Btw... _This is not the first time I've been molested by an arabic man..._ And I was just as afraid and passive back then. :/
> 
> Speaking of molestation...
> *The sex crimes is Sweden is escalating to an ungodly level. I can barely believe it!! *
> 
> FOUR (4) SUSPECTED GANGRAPES IN A WEEK, IN THE SAME CITY!!! TWO OF THEM HAPPENED THE SAME NIGHT!!!
> And that city is not Malmö, Stockholm or Gothenburg... It's in Kalmar, a medium sized city.
> 
> - One of the suspected gangrapes was an unsuccessfull attempt though (good news........), the victim, a 30 yr old woman, was saved by a group of men who disrupted the rape attempt. The woman was biking home from a restaurant when six men attacked her, they pushed her off the bike, held her down and started ripping her clothes off. Fortunatly this is where the other group of men saved her and made sure she came home safely.
> - A 17 yr old girl was gangraped by an unknown number of men.
> - A 50 yr old woman was out picking mushrooms in a forest when she was attacked and raped by three men.
> - Another 30 yr old woman was raped indoors in an apartment by two men.
> 
> This is absolutely revolting... !!
> Två misstänkta gruppvåldtäkter i natt
> 
> I have more rapes and sex crimes to tell you about... but there are so many that I have to go through them all to make sure I don't report the same thing twice...
> 
> _Sweden has become a really scary place for women... _



They need a leader willing to expel Islamic scum.


----------



## Vikrant

Freja,

Was that your personal experience or were you quoting some other woman?


----------



## Tilly

Freja said:


> I've been so overwhelmed by all these horrible things happening, not just in Sweden, but in the rest of europe as well... The future feels so uncertain and I'm scared...
> _
> I want to be anonymous on this forum.. So I'm telling you this with the risk of outing myself. But here we go..._
> 
> *Yesterday I was molested by an arabic man...*
> He followed me from work... It started with him staring at me, and said "hello" when I walked by. I greeted him back and kept walking.
> He is now following me... he walked up beside me, he didn't say anything, he just kept walking beside me. I did not know what I should do... I was hoping he would just go away peacefully... But he didn't.
> Now *he reached his hand towards me, and touched my hand... like, really feeling it.* I tried to act like nothing and just walked... Then *he reached for my hand again, this time grabbing it hard and moved it towards his face...* I tried to resist his pulling, but it was no use. *He kissed/licked my hand!!* Immediatly I jerked my hand away from him, shook my head at him and said NO. He just smiled.
> I kept walking... he was still following me. Now *he reached for me again, this time he started touching my shoulder and neck - again, really feeling it.* I flinched away from him and kept walking... Now I was slightly panicking... I considered pulling out my defense spray and threatening him.. But I was uncertain if I could do that for just touching my shoulder, you know...
> I had to stop on the road and wait for cars passing... Now *he walked up and stood infront of me and said "good bye". Then he looked like he was about to give me a hug...* I didn't know what I should do... I took a step back and considered pushing him away or pulling out the defense spray... But I didn't have the time to make a decision. So *he hugged me... Immediatly he started grabbing/touching/feeling my back, waist and shoulder... AND HE KISSED/LICKED/SUCKED ON MY NECK!!!! *
> I was so shocked I just froze... *When he let go of me, he dragged his hand over my back, over my shoulder and down and touched my boob!!! *
> Then he walked away like nothing...
> 
> I regret I was so passive... I could have done so much more to avoid this...
> Why I was so afraid of him was because I was worried I would somehow upset him... and you can never know what an upset arabic man can do, especially if a white woman was the one resisting and making him upset...
> I live in a pretty small town... and I'm worried as hell to be outdoors now... He can be anywhere around here...
> ... and for those of you who think I was probably dressed slutty with butt and breasts on display, *NO*. I was wearing jeans and a long tank top that covered all the way down to my butt, with no cleavage at all. Average everyday outfit in other words.
> Btw... _This is not the first time I've been molested by an arabic man..._ And I was just as afraid and passive back then. :/
> 
> Speaking of molestation...
> *The sex crimes is Sweden is escalating to an ungodly level. I can barely believe it!! *
> 
> FOUR (4) SUSPECTED GANGRAPES IN A WEEK, IN THE SAME CITY!!! TWO OF THEM HAPPENED THE SAME NIGHT!!!
> And that city is not Malmö, Stockholm or Gothenburg... It's in Kalmar, a medium sized city.
> 
> - One of the suspected gangrapes was an unsuccessfull attempt though (good news........), the victim, a 30 yr old woman, was saved by a group of men who disrupted the rape attempt. The woman was biking home from a restaurant when six men attacked her, they pushed her off the bike, held her down and started ripping her clothes off. Fortunatly this is where the other group of men saved her and made sure she came home safely.
> - A 17 yr old girl was gangraped by an unknown number of men.
> - A 50 yr old woman was out picking mushrooms in a forest when she was attacked and raped by three men.
> - Another 30 yr old woman was raped indoors in an apartment by two men.
> 
> This is absolutely revolting... !!
> Två misstänkta gruppvåldtäkter i natt
> 
> I have more rapes and sex crimes to tell you about... but there are so many that I have to go through them all to make sure I don't report the same thing twice...
> 
> _Sweden has become a really scary place for women... _


I see Tommy finds this 'funny'. What a sicko.


----------



## Freja

Vikrant said:


> Freja,
> 
> Was that your personal experience or were you quoting some other woman?


Couldn't you tell? Really..?
Of course is was!! And I'm very angry about it. I feel violated and insulted.
In a way, I knew it would be my turn to be molested(again) soon. Like I said, I live in a small town... that has been totally bombarded with asylum seekers. I can't go anywhere without groups of muslim men glower in my direction, in every womans direction. Can you imagine how that feels?



Tilly said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been so overwhelmed by all these horrible things happening, not just in Sweden, but in the rest of europe as well... The future feels so uncertain and I'm scared...
> _
> I want to be anonymous on this forum.. So I'm telling you this with the risk of outing myself. But here we go..._
> 
> *Yesterday I was molested by an arabic man...*
> He followed me from work... It started with him staring at me, and said "hello" when I walked by. I greeted him back and kept walking.
> He is now following me... he walked up beside me, he didn't say anything, he just kept walking beside me. I did not know what I should do... I was hoping he would just go away peacefully... But he didn't.
> Now *he reached his hand towards me, and touched my hand... like, really feeling it.* I tried to act like nothing and just walked... Then *he reached for my hand again, this time grabbing it hard and moved it towards his face...* I tried to resist his pulling, but it was no use. *He kissed/licked my hand!!* Immediatly I jerked my hand away from him, shook my head at him and said NO. He just smiled.
> I kept walking... he was still following me. Now *he reached for me again, this time he started touching my shoulder and neck - again, really feeling it.* I flinched away from him and kept walking... Now I was slightly panicking... I considered pulling out my defense spray and threatening him.. But I was uncertain if I could do that for just touching my shoulder, you know...
> I had to stop on the road and wait for cars passing... Now *he walked up and stood infront of me and said "good bye". Then he looked like he was about to give me a hug...* I didn't know what I should do... I took a step back and considered pushing him away or pulling out the defense spray... But I didn't have the time to make a decision. So *he hugged me... Immediatly he started grabbing/touching/feeling my back, waist and shoulder... AND HE KISSED/LICKED/SUCKED ON MY NECK!!!! *
> I was so shocked I just froze... *When he let go of me, he dragged his hand over my back, over my shoulder and down and touched my boob!!! *
> Then he walked away like nothing...
> 
> I regret I was so passive... I could have done so much more to avoid this...
> Why I was so afraid of him was because I was worried I would somehow upset him... and you can never know what an upset arabic man can do, especially if a white woman was the one resisting and making him upset...
> I live in a pretty small town... and I'm worried as hell to be outdoors now... He can be anywhere around here...
> ... and for those of you who think I was probably dressed slutty with butt and breasts on display, *NO*. I was wearing jeans and a long tank top that covered all the way down to my butt, with no cleavage at all. Average everyday outfit in other words.
> Btw... _This is not the first time I've been molested by an arabic man..._ And I was just as afraid and passive back then. :/
> 
> Speaking of molestation...
> *The sex crimes is Sweden is escalating to an ungodly level. I can barely believe it!! *
> 
> FOUR (4) SUSPECTED GANGRAPES IN A WEEK, IN THE SAME CITY!!! TWO OF THEM HAPPENED THE SAME NIGHT!!!
> And that city is not Malmö, Stockholm or Gothenburg... It's in Kalmar, a medium sized city.
> 
> - One of the suspected gangrapes was an unsuccessfull attempt though (good news........), the victim, a 30 yr old woman, was saved by a group of men who disrupted the rape attempt. The woman was biking home from a restaurant when six men attacked her, they pushed her off the bike, held her down and started ripping her clothes off. Fortunatly this is where the other group of men saved her and made sure she came home safely.
> - A 17 yr old girl was gangraped by an unknown number of men.
> - A 50 yr old woman was out picking mushrooms in a forest when she was attacked and raped by three men.
> - Another 30 yr old woman was raped indoors in an apartment by two men.
> 
> This is absolutely revolting... !!
> Två misstänkta gruppvåldtäkter i natt
> 
> I have more rapes and sex crimes to tell you about... but there are so many that I have to go through them all to make sure I don't report the same thing twice...
> 
> _Sweden has become a really scary place for women... _
> 
> 
> 
> I see Tommy finds this 'funny'. What a sicko.
Click to expand...

Agreed...
It just makes me more angry... This is serious stuff but maybe that doesn't affect sociopaths.


----------



## skye

theHawk said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been so overwhelmed by all these horrible things happening, not just in Sweden, but in the rest of europe as well... The future feels so uncertain and I'm scared...
> _
> I want to be anonymous on this forum.. So I'm telling you this with the risk of outing myself. But here we go..._
> 
> *Yesterday I was molested by an arabic man...*
> He followed me from work... It started with him staring at me, and said "hello" when I walked by. I greeted him back and kept walking.
> He is now following me... he walked up beside me, he didn't say anything, he just kept walking beside me. I did not know what I should do... I was hoping he would just go away peacefully... But he didn't.
> Now *he reached his hand towards me, and touched my hand... like, really feeling it.* I tried to act like nothing and just walked... Then *he reached for my hand again, this time grabbing it hard and moved it towards his face...* I tried to resist his pulling, but it was no use. *He kissed/licked my hand!!* Immediatly I jerked my hand away from him, shook my head at him and said NO. He just smiled.
> I kept walking... he was still following me. Now *he reached for me again, this time he started touching my shoulder and neck - again, really feeling it.* I flinched away from him and kept walking... Now I was slightly panicking... I considered pulling out my defense spray and threatening him.. But I was uncertain if I could do that for just touching my shoulder, you know...
> I had to stop on the road and wait for cars passing... Now *he walked up and stood infront of me and said "good bye". Then he looked like he was about to give me a hug...* I didn't know what I should do... I took a step back and considered pushing him away or pulling out the defense spray... But I didn't have the time to make a decision. So *he hugged me... Immediatly he started grabbing/touching/feeling my back, waist and shoulder... AND HE KISSED/LICKED/SUCKED ON MY NECK!!!! *
> I was so shocked I just froze... *When he let go of me, he dragged his hand over my back, over my shoulder and down and touched my boob!!! *
> Then he walked away like nothing...
> 
> I regret I was so passive... I could have done so much more to avoid this...
> Why I was so afraid of him was because I was worried I would somehow upset him... and you can never know what an upset arabic man can do, especially if a white woman was the one resisting and making him upset...
> I live in a pretty small town... and I'm worried as hell to be outdoors now... He can be anywhere around here...
> ... and for those of you who think I was probably dressed slutty with butt and breasts on display, *NO*. I was wearing jeans and a long tank top that covered all the way down to my butt, with no cleavage at all. Average everyday outfit in other words.
> Btw... _This is not the first time I've been molested by an arabic man..._ And I was just as afraid and passive back then. :/
> 
> Speaking of molestation...
> *The sex crimes is Sweden is escalating to an ungodly level. I can barely believe it!! *
> 
> FOUR (4) SUSPECTED GANGRAPES IN A WEEK, IN THE SAME CITY!!! TWO OF THEM HAPPENED THE SAME NIGHT!!!
> And that city is not Malmö, Stockholm or Gothenburg... It's in Kalmar, a medium sized city.
> 
> - One of the suspected gangrapes was an unsuccessfull attempt though (good news........), the victim, a 30 yr old woman, was saved by a group of men who disrupted the rape attempt. The woman was biking home from a restaurant when six men attacked her, they pushed her off the bike, held her down and started ripping her clothes off. Fortunatly this is where the other group of men saved her and made sure she came home safely.
> - A 17 yr old girl was gangraped by an unknown number of men.
> - A 50 yr old woman was out picking mushrooms in a forest when she was attacked and raped by three men.
> - Another 30 yr old woman was raped indoors in an apartment by two men.
> 
> This is absolutely revolting... !!
> Två misstänkta gruppvåldtäkter i natt
> 
> I have more rapes and sex crimes to tell you about... but there are so many that I have to go through them all to make sure I don't report the same thing twice...
> 
> _Sweden has become a really scary place for women... _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need a leader willing to expel Islamic scum.
Click to expand...



I agree.


----------



## Vikrant

Freja said:


> Couldn't you tell? Really..?
> Of course is was!! And I'm very angry about it. I feel violated and insulted.
> In a way, I knew it would be my turn to be molested(again) soon. Like I said, I live in a small town... that has been totally bombarded with asylum seekers. I can't go anywhere without groups of muslim men glower in my direction, in every womans direction. Can you imagine how that feels?



That is scary indeed. BTW, why did you not go to the police? I have been violated few times by women but I do not think it was traumatic. The most recent violation occurred in San Francisco about a month or so ago. I usually stop by in Marina District, San Francisco on my way home to grab a bite to eat and also drink a beer or two. I usually time it so that I am out by 9pm because after 9pm these restaurants start to turn into nightclubs and horny young people start to pour in. Once I was a bit late due to work. This meant by the time I got to my favorite restaurant, it was already semi full of wild 20 something people. As I finished my dinner and started to work on my beer, a girl came and sat next to me. I greeted her. She grabbed one of my hands and pulled it towards her mouth and started to suck one of my fingers. I was shocked. Then, she leaned over and started to kiss my neck. My shock was over by now and I was sort of amused now. Then, she whispered in my ears that she was a vampire and that she would fuck me up. Now, I was no longer amused. Then, she got up and started to walk away. I reflexively grabbed her wrist and informed her that vampires drink blood not martini. By then, one of the bartenders came over to see what was happening so she left without making any further trouble. If I had a penny for every time I had been abused by a white woman, I would be a billionaire. Instead of holding resentment towards entire white race, I chose to ignore incidents like these and moved on. In my case, fortunately, I was not traumatized by any of this so I did not need to go to police. However, if your experience was traumatic enough, you should have gone to the police and they would have investigated this incident. It is not acceptable for a man to harass a woman the way you were harassed. In light of that, I am sure police would have apprehended the culprit if they found enough evidence of wrongdoing. Instead of going to the police, you chose to harbor resentment towards all immigrant men which I think is counter productive.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Boy, 8, dies in Swedish hand grenade blast


----------



## Freja

*Update following the sexual assaults at the "We are Sthlm"- festival*

The festival went on for 6 days... a total of* 53 reported sexual assaults*. Most victims are 15-17 yr old girls, some are above 17 and some are BELOW 15 yrs of age.

Once again, Swedish media and politicians in denial.

Swedish media writes:
_"We had expected a dramatic increase due to the debate about sexual assaults we had through the spring and summer."_

Our Prime Minister, Stefan Löfven, says:
_"It is time we talk more about this in general, both men and boys. How do you behave properly? You can't behave like this towards women and girls. Young girls attending a festival should not be sexually harassed. It is completely unacceptable. We don't treat each other like that. We treat each other with respect, love and warmth. That is the attitude we should have."_

OK, mr Prime Minister. You could start out with having somebody translate your speech into arabic.
He is still indirectly blaming swedes for these assaults.
I found some pictures from the festival, pictures where some of the rapists and criminals are arrested. Please count how many swedish men you see (at all).

*How many swedes are arrested here?*






*How many swedish men and boys do you see in the audience?*














Yeah, swedish men and boys... *where are they?!?*
Our Prime Minister must be severly retarded, or in severe denial. Imagine that this fool is more or less ruling Sweden at the moment... It makes me feel uneasy...

But just look at the images... isn't it unbelievable?! You can barely even think that these photos were taken at a swedish festival. 

Över 50 ofredanden på We are Sthlm - DN.SE
Löfven ryter till mot män och pojkar om sexövergrepp


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vikrant said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you tell? Really..?
> Of course is was!! And I'm very angry about it. I feel violated and insulted.
> In a way, I knew it would be my turn to be molested(again) soon. Like I said, I live in a small town... that has been totally bombarded with asylum seekers. I can't go anywhere without groups of muslim men glower in my direction, in every womans direction. Can you imagine how that feels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is scary indeed. BTW, why did you not go to the police? I have been violated few times by women but I do not think it was traumatic. The most recent violation occurred in San Francisco about a month or so ago. I usually stop by in Marina District, San Francisco on my way home to grab a bite to eat and also drink a beer or two. I usually time it so that I am out by 9pm because after 9pm these restaurants start to turn into nightclubs and horny young people start to pour in. Once I was a bit late due to work. This meant by the time I got to my favorite restaurant, it was already semi full of wild 20 something people. As I finished my dinner and started to work on my beer, a girl came and sat next to me. I greeted her. She grabbed one of my hands and pulled it towards her mouth and started to suck one of my fingers. I was shocked. Then, she leaned over and started to kiss my neck. My shock was over by now and I was sort of amused now. Then, she whispered in my ears that she was a vampire and that she would fuck me up. Now, I was no longer amused. Then, she got up and started to walk away. I reflexively grabbed her wrist and informed her that vampires drink blood not martini. By then, one of the bartenders came over to see what was happening so she left without making any further trouble. If I had a penny for every time I had been abused by a white woman, I would be a billionaire. Instead of holding resentment towards entire white race, I chose to ignore incidents like these and moved on. In my case, fortunately, I was not traumatized by any of this so I did not need to go to police. However, if your experience was traumatic enough, you should have gone to the police and they would have investigated this incident. It is not acceptable for a man to harass a woman the way you were harassed. In light of that, I am sure police would have apprehended the culprit if they found enough evidence of wrongdoing. Instead of going to the police, you chose to harbor resentment towards all immigrant men which I think is counter productive.
Click to expand...

Try to stay strong mate. We are here for you.


----------



## Vikrant

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you tell? Really..?
> Of course is was!! And I'm very angry about it. I feel violated and insulted.
> In a way, I knew it would be my turn to be molested(again) soon. Like I said, I live in a small town... that has been totally bombarded with asylum seekers. I can't go anywhere without groups of muslim men glower in my direction, in every womans direction. Can you imagine how that feels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is scary indeed. BTW, why did you not go to the police? I have been violated few times by women but I do not think it was traumatic. The most recent violation occurred in San Francisco about a month or so ago. I usually stop by in Marina District, San Francisco on my way home to grab a bite to eat and also drink a beer or two. I usually time it so that I am out by 9pm because after 9pm these restaurants start to turn into nightclubs and horny young people start to pour in. Once I was a bit late due to work. This meant by the time I got to my favorite restaurant, it was already semi full of wild 20 something people. As I finished my dinner and started to work on my beer, a girl came and sat next to me. I greeted her. She grabbed one of my hands and pulled it towards her mouth and started to suck one of my fingers. I was shocked. Then, she leaned over and started to kiss my neck. My shock was over by now and I was sort of amused now. Then, she whispered in my ears that she was a vampire and that she would fuck me up. Now, I was no longer amused. Then, she got up and started to walk away. I reflexively grabbed her wrist and informed her that vampires drink blood not martini. By then, one of the bartenders came over to see what was happening so she left without making any further trouble. If I had a penny for every time I had been abused by a white woman, I would be a billionaire. Instead of holding resentment towards entire white race, I chose to ignore incidents like these and moved on. In my case, fortunately, I was not traumatized by any of this so I did not need to go to police. However, if your experience was traumatic enough, you should have gone to the police and they would have investigated this incident. It is not acceptable for a man to harass a woman the way you were harassed. In light of that, I am sure police would have apprehended the culprit if they found enough evidence of wrongdoing. Instead of going to the police, you chose to harbor resentment towards all immigrant men which I think is counter productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to stay strong mate. We are here for you.
Click to expand...


You are unusually kindhearted


----------



## American_Jihad

*Empty Heads of State*
* In this time of crisis, some European leaders are braver than others. *
January 3, 2017
Bruce Bawer

It's been hard to keep track of all the acts of jihadist terror that have struck Western Europe in 2016, let alone the sundry smaller-scale atrocities – from gang rapes of children to stabbings of defenseless old women – that have been committed by Muslim men and boys. And then, of course, there's the rise in dhimmitude that has accompanied all these developments – the public events scaled back or canceled, the churches that have removed crosses, and the other efforts on every imaginable front to appease the Prophet's followers by gradually erasing Europe's cultural traditions. From Bradford to Brussels, from Malmö to Marseilles, fear and anger have soared; in the face of a pusillanimous political establishment, more and more voters in a range of countries have been looking elsewhere for true leadership.

As 2016 ended, then, Western Europe's current leaders had a lot to answer for. And because most of their countries have a tradition of broadcasting a brief year's-end address by the head of state or government – which a remarkable number of Western Europeans are in the habit of watching – those leaders also had a golden opportunity to speak directly to their people about the events of the past year and about hopes and concerns for the year to come. So what did they have to say for themselves? 

...

Finally, there was Denmark's Queen Margrethe, who's smarter and gutsier than her Belgian, Dutch, Swedish, and Norwegian counterparts put together, and, owing to her customary forthrightness, perhaps even more praiseworthy than Liz II. Speaking on New Year's Eve, Margrethe  addressed immigration in a more honest way than any of these leaders, stipulating that refugees who come to Denmark, “must understand” that they've settled in a country “where not only the climate is entirely different but where the way of life and the customs are different, and have a long history and deep roots.” Newcomers must fit in, and that takes hard work – learning Danish, acquainting oneself with Danish traditions, holding down a job, raising one's children well, and, generally speaking, “feeling at home in Denmark.” Margrethe's insistence on responsible assimilation and the primacy of Danish values was underscored by her praise for Danish soldiers who fight terrorism and for all those who labor to “preserve Danish culture, tradition, and history.” In short, a class act by a woman who loves her country and its values, who recognizes the threats thereto, who understands her duty as sovereign, and who in her New Year's speech managed, within constitutional confines, to speak up for freedom and patriotism and, implicitly, against sharia and jihad. If only Western Europe had more royals – and politicians – like her.

Empty Heads of State


----------



## Freja

Hello, it's been a while since I wrote here. I'm not going to lie, I've been severly depressed... that's why I've been away. I'm depressed and scared over how my country is selfdestructing.

However, FINALLY a police officer speaks up!
Swedish cop reported to police as a “racist” for telling the truth about mass immigration

*Peter Springare* from Örebro reveals the truth about crime and immigration from the third world... heres a short piece from his facebook message:

_"Here we go; This I have handled Monday-Friday this week: Rape, rape, aggravated rape, assault, rape, extortion, blackmail, abuse of judicial procedure, threats, violence against the police, threat to the police, drug trafficking, aggravated drug offenses, attempted murder, rape again, extortion again and beatings.

Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohamad Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again, Christoffer … huh, it is true. Yes a Swedish name popped into the outskirts of a drug offense, Mohammed Mahmod Ali, again and again.
Countries represented this week, all crimes: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown country, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can not know for sure because they have no valid papers. Which in itself often means that they lie about the nationality and the identity."_

There, he has no reason to lie and he has already explained that he wants immigration, but a controlled immigration. And remember that the city of Örebro is just a midsized city.
He has recieved great attention in Sweden for this facebook post, some call him a hero, swedish media calls him Hitler (of course). 

Some have written that they think this might be "The beginning of the Swedish Spring."
I sure hope so.

*I suggest you visit his facebook* and see his entire post in original, english translation is most likely available. *Press like, share the post with your friends and support this brave man! *
Peter Springare - Jag är så jävla trött. Det jag kommer... | Facebook


----------



## Tilly

Freja, I was wondering where you'd disspeared to. So glad to see you back, and so sorry to hear you've been depressed over all this stuff 
It is good that someone is speaking out at last, and that maybe others will follow. I really hope so.


----------



## Freja

Tilly said:


> Freja, I was wondering where you'd disspeared to. So glad to see you back, and so sorry to hear you've been depressed over all this stuff
> It is good that someone is speaking out at last, and that maybe others will follow. I really hope so.


Thank you, Tilly! 
Yeah, these are difficult times... it's hard to NOT be depressed about it. 

I have some more new information for you guys, do you know who *Tino Sanandaji *is? He's of kurdish origin, born in Iran and came to sweden when he was about 9-10 yrs old. He's a professor in national economy and has been against this mass immigration for a very long time. 
He wrote a book that was released a couple of weeks ago, it's a book about how this mass immigration has affected our country financially and why the crimes (especially rape) has shot through the roof. The book is filled with evidence, studies and statistics which all have sources from different institutes.
The book is called "Massutmaning" (=Mass-Challenge) and it is sold out everywhere! Luckily I managed to order a copy and I'm eagerly waiting to read what the swedish politicians are trying so hard to hide from us. 
Thanks in advance, Tino! 

The corrupted politicians are sweating now! 
I'm very happy that a kurdish Iranian man is so passionate to save a country he wasn't even born in. The best part is that they can't call him a racist, which is what would have happened had the book been written by a swede. 

Tino has been in a few debates with other, so called, "professors". And he just kicks their asses, cause he knows he is right, and the others know it as well. So, they have not invited Tino for any debates lately and has barely even mentioned his top selling book. Swedish media is trying to shut him up too! Just like everyone else who doesn't agree with their toxic ideologi.





Tino


----------



## Likkmee

Sweden needs more livestock.


----------



## Alex.

Freja said:


> Hello, it's been a while since I wrote here. I'm not going to lie, I've been severly depressed... that's why I've been away. I'm depressed and scared over how my country is selfdestructing.
> 
> However, FINALLY a police officer speaks up!
> Swedish cop reported to police as a “racist” for telling the truth about mass immigration
> 
> *Peter Springare* from Örebro reveals the truth about crime and immigration from the third world... heres a short piece from his facebook message:
> 
> _"Here we go; This I have handled Monday-Friday this week: Rape, rape, aggravated rape, assault, rape, extortion, blackmail, abuse of judicial procedure, threats, violence against the police, threat to the police, drug trafficking, aggravated drug offenses, attempted murder, rape again, extortion again and beatings.
> 
> Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohamad Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again, Christoffer … huh, it is true. Yes a Swedish name popped into the outskirts of a drug offense, Mohammed Mahmod Ali, again and again.
> Countries represented this week, all crimes: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown country, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can not know for sure because they have no valid papers. Which in itself often means that they lie about the nationality and the identity."_
> 
> There, he has no reason to lie and he has already explained that he wants immigration, but a controlled immigration. And remember that the city of Örebro is just a midsized city.
> He has recieved great attention in Sweden for this facebook post, some call him a hero, swedish media calls him Hitler (of course).
> 
> Some have written that they think this might be "The beginning of the Swedish Spring."
> I sure hope so.
> 
> *I suggest you visit his facebook* and see his entire post in original, english translation is most likely available. *Press like, share the post with your friends and support this brave man! *
> Peter Springare - Jag är så jävla trött. Det jag kommer... | Facebook


You cannot give up, you cannot let these bastards win.


----------



## Tilly

Alex. said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, it's been a while since I wrote here. I'm not going to lie, I've been severly depressed... that's why I've been away. I'm depressed and scared over how my country is selfdestructing.
> 
> However, FINALLY a police officer speaks up!
> Swedish cop reported to police as a “racist” for telling the truth about mass immigration
> 
> *Peter Springare* from Örebro reveals the truth about crime and immigration from the third world... heres a short piece from his facebook message:
> 
> _"Here we go; This I have handled Monday-Friday this week: Rape, rape, aggravated rape, assault, rape, extortion, blackmail, abuse of judicial procedure, threats, violence against the police, threat to the police, drug trafficking, aggravated drug offenses, attempted murder, rape again, extortion again and beatings.
> 
> Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohamad Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again, Christoffer … huh, it is true. Yes a Swedish name popped into the outskirts of a drug offense, Mohammed Mahmod Ali, again and again.
> Countries represented this week, all crimes: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown country, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can not know for sure because they have no valid papers. Which in itself often means that they lie about the nationality and the identity."_
> 
> There, he has no reason to lie and he has already explained that he wants immigration, but a controlled immigration. And remember that the city of Örebro is just a midsized city.
> He has recieved great attention in Sweden for this facebook post, some call him a hero, swedish media calls him Hitler (of course).
> 
> Some have written that they think this might be "The beginning of the Swedish Spring."
> I sure hope so.
> 
> *I suggest you visit his facebook* and see his entire post in original, english translation is most likely available. *Press like, share the post with your friends and support this brave man! *
> Peter Springare - Jag är så jävla trött. Det jag kommer... | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot give up, you cannot let these bastards win.
Click to expand...

Sick Tommy finds that funny.


----------



## Alex.

Tilly said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, it's been a while since I wrote here. I'm not going to lie, I've been severly depressed... that's why I've been away. I'm depressed and scared over how my country is selfdestructing.
> 
> However, FINALLY a police officer speaks up!
> Swedish cop reported to police as a “racist” for telling the truth about mass immigration
> 
> *Peter Springare* from Örebro reveals the truth about crime and immigration from the third world... heres a short piece from his facebook message:
> 
> _"Here we go; This I have handled Monday-Friday this week: Rape, rape, aggravated rape, assault, rape, extortion, blackmail, abuse of judicial procedure, threats, violence against the police, threat to the police, drug trafficking, aggravated drug offenses, attempted murder, rape again, extortion again and beatings.
> 
> Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohamad Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again, Christoffer … huh, it is true. Yes a Swedish name popped into the outskirts of a drug offense, Mohammed Mahmod Ali, again and again.
> Countries represented this week, all crimes: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown country, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can not know for sure because they have no valid papers. Which in itself often means that they lie about the nationality and the identity."_
> 
> There, he has no reason to lie and he has already explained that he wants immigration, but a controlled immigration. And remember that the city of Örebro is just a midsized city.
> He has recieved great attention in Sweden for this facebook post, some call him a hero, swedish media calls him Hitler (of course).
> 
> Some have written that they think this might be "The beginning of the Swedish Spring."
> I sure hope so.
> 
> *I suggest you visit his facebook* and see his entire post in original, english translation is most likely available. *Press like, share the post with your friends and support this brave man! *
> Peter Springare - Jag är så jävla trött. Det jag kommer... | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot give up, you cannot let these bastards win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick Tommy finds that funny.
Click to expand...

Even my horse was appalled

He  saw the "funny" and said:


----------



## Marion Morrison

The only way Sweden will keep their culture and sovereignty is civil war or foreign intervention.


That's the way I see it.


----------



## American_Jihad

Freja said:


> Hello, it's been a while since I wrote here. I'm not going to lie, I've been severly depressed... that's why I've been away. I'm depressed and scared over how my country is selfdestructing.
> 
> However, FINALLY a police officer speaks up!
> Swedish cop reported to police as a “racist” for telling the truth about mass immigration
> 
> *Peter Springare* from Örebro reveals the truth about crime and immigration from the third world... heres a short piece from his facebook message:
> 
> _"Here we go; This I have handled Monday-Friday this week: Rape, rape, aggravated rape, assault, rape, extortion, blackmail, abuse of judicial procedure, threats, violence against the police, threat to the police, drug trafficking, aggravated drug offenses, attempted murder, rape again, extortion again and beatings.
> 
> Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohamad Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again, Christoffer … huh, it is true. Yes a Swedish name popped into the outskirts of a drug offense, Mohammed Mahmod Ali, again and again.
> Countries represented this week, all crimes: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown country, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can not know for sure because they have no valid papers. Which in itself often means that they lie about the nationality and the identity."_
> 
> There, he has no reason to lie and he has already explained that he wants immigration, but a controlled immigration. And remember that the city of Örebro is just a midsized city.
> He has recieved great attention in Sweden for this facebook post, some call him a hero, swedish media calls him Hitler (of course).
> 
> Some have written that they think this might be "The beginning of the Swedish Spring."
> I sure hope so.
> 
> *I suggest you visit his facebook* and see his entire post in original, english translation is most likely available. *Press like, share the post with your friends and support this brave man! *
> Peter Springare - Jag är så jävla trött. Det jag kommer... | Facebook


Freja I feel for you and your countrymen, we are going to have the same problem here due to the stupidity of the progressive left-wing in my country, that's why we voted trump. Maybe when Trump turns it around here (and he will) it will register around the world that islam will not rule the world and governments will send the radical hard core beasts back to their homelands. God Bless your Sweden and America...


----------



## Freja

Marion Morrison said:


> The only way Sweden will keep their culture and sovereignty is civil war or foreign intervention.
> 
> 
> That's the way I see it.


I'm starting to think this could be the only way in the future if something doesn't dramatically change, FAST. 

-They need to first of all send ALL CRIMINALS back, expel them from Sweden for life.
-Then they need to investigate who REALLY is a true asylum seeker, and not a financial migrant that's claming to be an asylum seeker. 
-Then they need to expel all the liars out, those who lie about country of origin or age, expel them for life too as they were stealing our tax money by their actions. 
-Then when the crisis is over, all the refugees who has not been working, or at least learned the language, needs to be sent back home to their original country. 

Only then can Sweden start to repair itself... I see no other way around it. Unless it goes so far as to start a civil war, but swedes would probably loose a war. We have barely an existing army, police officers are quitting on a daily basis and we have laws that makes it illegal to even carry anything that could be considered a weapon, even pepperspray is illegal to have. While muslims are the ones causing shootings and grenade explosions, so they are obviously more equipped for war than the rest of us are... 

The future just doesn't look promising... 



American_Jihad said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, it's been a while since I wrote here. I'm not going to lie, I've been severly depressed... that's why I've been away. I'm depressed and scared over how my country is selfdestructing.
> 
> However, FINALLY a police officer speaks up!
> Swedish cop reported to police as a “racist” for telling the truth about mass immigration
> 
> *Peter Springare* from Örebro reveals the truth about crime and immigration from the third world... heres a short piece from his facebook message:
> 
> _"Here we go; This I have handled Monday-Friday this week: Rape, rape, aggravated rape, assault, rape, extortion, blackmail, abuse of judicial procedure, threats, violence against the police, threat to the police, drug trafficking, aggravated drug offenses, attempted murder, rape again, extortion again and beatings.
> 
> Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohamad Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again, Christoffer … huh, it is true. Yes a Swedish name popped into the outskirts of a drug offense, Mohammed Mahmod Ali, again and again.
> Countries represented this week, all crimes: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown country, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can not know for sure because they have no valid papers. Which in itself often means that they lie about the nationality and the identity."_
> 
> There, he has no reason to lie and he has already explained that he wants immigration, but a controlled immigration. And remember that the city of Örebro is just a midsized city.
> He has recieved great attention in Sweden for this facebook post, some call him a hero, swedish media calls him Hitler (of course).
> 
> Some have written that they think this might be "The beginning of the Swedish Spring."
> I sure hope so.
> 
> *I suggest you visit his facebook* and see his entire post in original, english translation is most likely available. *Press like, share the post with your friends and support this brave man! *
> Peter Springare - Jag är så jävla trött. Det jag kommer... | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Freja I feel for you and your countrymen, we are going to have the same problem here due to the stupidity of the progressive left-wing in my country, that's why we voted trump. Maybe when Trump turns it around here (and he will) it will register around the world that islam will not rule the world and governments will send the radical hard core beasts back to their homelands. God Bless your Sweden and America...
Click to expand...

Thank you! 

Yeah... I've followed both the election and the aftermaths of it. Your progressive left-wing is just as crazy as Swedens... You're lucky it's less than half your population, though. Leftists are the loudest ones, always, and they never accept the outcome if it's not what they wanted. They seem to often forget what democracy is, no?
In the meanwhile, Trump got to work immediatly and banned several muslim countries from entering! He is for sure going to keep you alot safer than Hillary would, no doubt in my mind. 

I'm so happy for you guys that Trump got elected! Had it been Hillary she would have turned your country into what Europe is today, by other words - a hellhole. 
You should have heared the swedish media during the counting of votes... they were reporting it live and it was hillaryous (see what I did there?). They kept asking_ "so how many states does Hillary need to win now to be the next president?"_ after every finished state that she lost. When the outcome was final and Trump had officially won, one of the reporters even began to *cry* on national live TV. 
Might seem dark and sinister by me to find this funny, but what the heck... hahaha.


----------



## xband

Freja said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way Sweden will keep their culture and sovereignty is civil war or foreign intervention.
> 
> 
> That's the way I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think this could be the only way in the future if something doesn't dramatically change, FAST.
> 
> -They need to first of all send ALL CRIMINALS back, expel them from Sweden for life.
> -Then they need to investigate who REALLY is a true asylum seeker, and not a financial migrant that's claming to be an asylum seeker.
> -Then they need to expel all the liars out, those who lie about country of origin or age, expel them for life too as they were stealing our tax money by their actions.
> -Then when the crisis is over, all the refugees who has not been working, or at least learned the language, needs to be sent back home to their original country.
> 
> Only then can Sweden start to repair itself... I see no other way around it. Unless it goes so far as to start a civil war, but swedes would probably loose a war. We have barely an existing army, police officers are quitting on a daily basis and we have laws that makes it illegal to even carry anything that could be considered a weapon, even pepperspray is illegal to have. While muslims are the ones causing shootings and grenade explosions, so they are obviously more equipped for war than the rest of us are...
> 
> The future just doesn't look promising...
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, it's been a while since I wrote here. I'm not going to lie, I've been severly depressed... that's why I've been away. I'm depressed and scared over how my country is selfdestructing.
> 
> However, FINALLY a police officer speaks up!
> Swedish cop reported to police as a “racist” for telling the truth about mass immigration
> 
> *Peter Springare* from Örebro reveals the truth about crime and immigration from the third world... heres a short piece from his facebook message:
> 
> _"Here we go; This I have handled Monday-Friday this week: Rape, rape, aggravated rape, assault, rape, extortion, blackmail, abuse of judicial procedure, threats, violence against the police, threat to the police, drug trafficking, aggravated drug offenses, attempted murder, rape again, extortion again and beatings.
> 
> Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohamad Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again, Christoffer … huh, it is true. Yes a Swedish name popped into the outskirts of a drug offense, Mohammed Mahmod Ali, again and again.
> Countries represented this week, all crimes: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown country, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can not know for sure because they have no valid papers. Which in itself often means that they lie about the nationality and the identity."_
> 
> There, he has no reason to lie and he has already explained that he wants immigration, but a controlled immigration. And remember that the city of Örebro is just a midsized city.
> He has recieved great attention in Sweden for this facebook post, some call him a hero, swedish media calls him Hitler (of course).
> 
> Some have written that they think this might be "The beginning of the Swedish Spring."
> I sure hope so.
> 
> *I suggest you visit his facebook* and see his entire post in original, english translation is most likely available. *Press like, share the post with your friends and support this brave man! *
> Peter Springare - Jag är så jävla trött. Det jag kommer... | Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freja I feel for you and your countrymen, we are going to have the same problem here due to the stupidity of the progressive left-wing in my country, that's why we voted trump. Maybe when Trump turns it around here (and he will) it will register around the world that islam will not rule the world and governments will send the radical hard core beasts back to their homelands. God Bless your Sweden and America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah... I've followed both the election and the aftermaths of it. Your progressive left-wing is just as crazy as Swedens... You're lucky it's less than half your population, though. Leftists are the loudest ones, always, and they never accept the outcome if it's not what they wanted. They seem to often forget what democracy is, no?
> In the meanwhile, Trump got to work immediatly and banned several muslim countries from entering! He is for sure going to keep you alot safer than Hillary would, no doubt in my mind.
> 
> I'm so happy for you guys that Trump got elected! Had it been Hillary she would have turned your country into what Europe is today, by other words - a hellhole.
> You should have heared the swedish media during the counting of votes... they were reporting it live and it was hillaryous (see what I did there?). They kept asking_ "so how many states does Hillary need to win now to be the next president?"_ after every finished state that she lost. When the outcome was final and Trump had officially won, one of the reporters even began to *cry* on national live TV.
> Might seem dark and sinister by me to find this funny, but what the heck... hahaha.
Click to expand...


Siemens Electric Company is based in Sweden and Swedes make outstanding electrical parts at a competitive price.


----------



## linjiechou

I have been lived in Sweden for 10 years, I can tell you that Sweden is now a sick place. The problem that Islamic refugees really in their hearts believe they own the country because they are being tolerated on every level by the Swedish political establishments as well the Blue Collar Socialists.

From the political point of view, Sweden is a long standing globalists nation, where all pro-liberal ideals are being practiced on every social level. Feminist, pro-homosexual, Pro-vegan, Pro-cash-less society and all....Traditionally as a small unimportant nation, tries it's best to get some international attention beyond it's limit of having beautiful women. So hosting refugees among the other "coolness" is a paramount of it's national branding strategy, also to show to the world Sweden is not a BLONDE Bimbo, but with some actual belief and political enlightenment. To make a true multicultural society however will create social competitions within the Swedish welfare model that the welfare whining babies won't really like the harsh competition. So the elites think that won't be a bad idea to ship in a brunch of human sums from the Islamic nations that won't challenge the indigenous populations' moral superiority. That's how all the story started. 

Roughly there are 60% the Social democrats or Green party supporters in Sweden and they really believe the Islamic population would enhance their "moral tolerance" level. And on top of that, poor working class Swedish sees it would give them some usefulness in helping these otherwise useless people. How can an average Joe suddenly feel he is a hero of the day? There are local Swedish people would in fact prioritise refugees well being than their own offsprings. I have seen people rather help Refugee children for after school activities than giving extra time to their own grand-children. And parents gives refugees their own savings rather helping their own children. In other words, many of these Swedish people have tendency to compromise their own survival to strengthen their thieves and predators'. To may of these goody goodies, their own Moral disillusion means more than their own people. 

So the conclusion is the refugee scum backs are not a problem of it's own, it is supported and wanted also by many useless local unproductive Swedish socialists who want to feel morally superior.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Apparently there is less crime in Sweden than there was 10 years ago. This thread is fake news.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Apparently there is less crime in Sweden than there was 10 years ago. This thread is fake news.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Probably not the only thing fake here...it wouldn't surprise me if "Freja" was a "Democrat" The far right is on the rise in Sweden – this time we can't just blame inequality


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It's catnip for fuckwits.A few trolls feeding crap to a group of people who live in their basements.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Freja

Tommy Tainant said:


> Apparently there is less crime in Sweden than there was 10 years ago. This thread is fake news.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app





Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there is less crime in Sweden than there was 10 years ago. This thread is fake news.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not the only thing fake here...it wouldn't surprise me if "Freja" was a "Democrat" The far right is on the rise in Sweden – this time we can't just blame inequality
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> It's catnip for fuckwits.A few trolls feeding crap to a group of people who live in their basements.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


You two have no idea what you're talking about. Do you live in Sweden, or do you rely on FAKE NEWS to be able to make such statements about me and my country?

I have several times asked moderators to check my IP to prove that I live in Sweden, I could ask again if you like. Do I really write such good english you even think I'm american? Why thank you! 
Btw, in Sweden we start learning english at age 10, and we keep study english in high school as well as the university. So my knowledge about the english language is pretty much what you could expect from someone who has spent more than half ones life learning english. 

I know my country better than crazy american leftists who are detached from reality. I can tell you right now, crimes has gone UP. Every freaking day I have to read about crimes and rapes, so much I don't even care to report it here anymore, unless it's something extraordinary. I am overwhelmed when reading about it. Btw, these riots that has recently taken place in Rinkeby is something I don't count as "extraordinary", because it happens at least once every week.
Tommy, show me the source of your statement about crime rate, *and it better not be from that bastard Jerzy Sarnecki*!!! He has been lying so much about crime statistics and the connection to migrants, that he has even gotten the nickname "Bagdad-Bob". 
Listen to your president what he has said about Sweden, Trump is right about everything! Finally you have a president that has some balls to lash out against dishonest countries in Europe. We need it badly to be able to turn this hell around. I was laughing my ass off at the swedish journalists and politicians desperatly trying to defend themselves against Trumps statement, and Trumps tweet about the dishonest media in Sweden was brilliant! 

Either you are two muslim trolls writing, or you are crazy leftists who have no idea how a typical muslim behaves. I know, I have to live with it every day. I HATE how they stare at every woman passing by, including myself. They stare like the women are naked hookers. They judge you from head to toe, just cause you're not wearing a Hijab. 
Why in the world would you want such scum in America? They do not integrate well and they hate us non-believers. 
... and who knows if they are ISIS terrorists?! We have hundreds of them in Sweden already! The riots in Rinkeby yesterday looked like an act of terrorism to me. 

If you want to learn about Sweden, crimes and Trumps lash out. Watch this video, a fellow Swede who has also reached out to the world made a video about it.


----------



## Challenger

Freja said:


> You two have no idea what you're talking about. Do you live in Sweden, or do you rely on FAKE NEWS to be able to make such statements about me and my country?



No, but I used to for a while back in my younger days, a place called Lidingö, near Stockholm and I still have Swedish friends who've stayed in touch, so I have a reasonable idea of what's going on there, thank you.



Freja said:


> I know my country better than crazy american leftists who are detached from reality.



You probably do, since most Americans have no idea where Sweden is...I'm British, by the way.


----------



## Freja

Challenger said:


> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two have no idea what you're talking about. Do you live in Sweden, or do you rely on FAKE NEWS to be able to make such statements about me and my country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I used to for a while back in my younger days, a place called Lidingö, near Stockholm and I still have Swedish friends who've stayed in touch, so I have a reasonable idea of what's going on there, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know my country better than crazy american leftists who are detached from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably do, since most Americans have no idea where Sweden is...I'm British, by the way.
Click to expand...

Of all places, you lived in Lidingö... Does your friends live there too? Are they leftists? 
If the answer is "yes", then you really have no idea whats going on here. 

You're British? Did you vote for Brexit?


----------



## Challenger

Freja said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two have no idea what you're talking about. Do you live in Sweden, or do you rely on FAKE NEWS to be able to make such statements about me and my country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I used to for a while back in my younger days, a place called Lidingö, near Stockholm and I still have Swedish friends who've stayed in touch, so I have a reasonable idea of what's going on there, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Freja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know my country better than crazy american leftists who are detached from reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably do, since most Americans have no idea where Sweden is...I'm British, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all places, you lived in Lidingö... Does your friends live there too? Are they leftists?
> If the answer is "yes", then you really have no idea whats going on here.
> 
> You're British? Did you vote for Brexit?
Click to expand...


No they live in other parts of Stockholm, some live in a place called Alingsås, near Gothenburg and others in Malmö itself. My friends are my friends, I don't care about their politics, but they have a good laugh about how Americans see their country.

No, I voted to remain, like 48% of the population who bothered to vote and I suspect that those who didn't (27% of the electorate) are now regretting they didn't.


----------



## Deleted member 61768




----------



## American_Jihad

*CENTRAL STOCKHOLM SHUT DOWN AFTER TERROR TRUCK ATTACK*
April 7, 2017

Daniel Greenfield

Video:

Terror is the new normal in Western countries with large Muslim populations. Car Jihad has now become ubiquitous and it makes a mockery of gun control arguments.

According to the police, there are 9 seriously injured and 4 dead when the terrorist slammed a hijacked beer truck into a department store. Just as in the London attack, the numbers can easily change. Two children are among the injured. One child is severly hurt.

The attackers fled to the subway. Two men were taken into custody. One appears to have confessed to the attack.

But it's this part of the account which really captures how thoroughly Islamic terror has put countries on a domestic war footing.

...

Central Stockholm Shut Down After Terror Truck Attack


----------



## Freja

Paul Joseph Watson has made a video that covers the terrorist attack really well.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Freja

Marion Morrison said:


>


The Angry Foreigner has alot of good videos about Sweden, I encourage everybody to watch them. He almost always has the sources of information available as well.


----------



## esthermoon

It seems many Swedish politicians don't love their own people.
I read something about that. Some of them advocate "new Swedish" to rule Sweden, some don't want to control immigration and I also read something about some Swedish feminists who say they hate "Swedish men" (all of them ) and love foreigners men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Poor Swedish: their ancestors were Vikings and now they look like "puppets" in the hands of their politicians...


----------



## Freja

esthermoon said:


> It seems many Swedish politicians don't love their own people.
> I read something about that. Some of them advocate "new Swedish" to rule Sweden, some don't want to control immigration and I also read something about some Swedish feminists who say they hate "Swedish men" (all of them ) and love foreigners men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Swedish: their ancestors were Vikings and now they look like "puppets" in the hands of their politicians...


It really is like that.
The feminists complain about minor stuff like "women should be allowed to show nipples, because men can!"... while they completely ignore the real problems like how muslim women are surpressed in the suburbs. Multiculture... 

I watched a documentary where women tell their story about why they moved away from the suburbs. The footage was way worse than I thought it was.
A swedish woman was sitting on her porch, in a tanktop, sunbathing and drinking wine. All of a sudden, several muslim men show up and start shouting theatening things at her;
"FUCK YOU, WHORE. I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE, I WILL COME BACK AND BREAK YOUR WINDOWS AND GO INSIDE. WHORE!!!! JUST YOU WAIT!!!"
Then the muslim kids started terrorizing her, they threw rocks at her, shouted "whore" and said that they would burn her dogs alive.

However... feminists are silent about it... they must have missed the documentary...


----------



## Freja

esthermoon said:


> Poor Swedish: their ancestors were Vikings and now they look like "puppets" in the hands of their politicians...


Indeed they are... 
But I've noticed that alot of people has changed their minds. At work, I overheard a group of elders talking loudly about muslims. They said things like;
"They don't want anything to do with us, they just keep to themselves!"
"How is the government going to fix this? It has gone way to far!"

On the parliaments official website, they have a poll of which party you would vote for in 2018.
Out of almost 30 000 voters so far, the Sweden Democrats has over 57% of the votes. Which is incredible! No party in Swedens history has gotten over 50%!
However... that is not how it's going to turn out, sadly. I suspect alot of angry people are the ones that has taken their time to vote.
Sweden Democrats is the only party in Sweden that actually cares about the swedes and wants to at least attempt to repair the country. They are referred to as "nazis", which is bullcrap. They have been systematically bullied and been ostracized from parliament, even though they are Swedens third largest party.
Very democratic, huh...?

Our political system is not like America, we have up to 20 parties to vote for. 8 of them are typically chosen to be part of the parliament.


----------



## esthermoon

Maybe things are gonna change in Sweden Freja


----------



## Freja

esthermoon said:


> Maybe things are gonna change in Sweden Freja


I sure hope so! 

It certainly feels like we are heading in the right direction now. It's just sad that there had to be a terrorist attack for people to start realising what has happened to our country. 
Sweden will never be the same again, but at least it can be improved from what it is now. 

They could start with deporting the criminals and the denied refugees... that would make the situation better for everyone. 
Rapists only get a few months in prison... then they are out and walking the streets again. As a woman, I don't feel safe at all. And I will never feel safe unless the rapists are deported.


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> ...
> 
> and I also read something about some Swedish feminists who say they hate "Swedish men" (all of them ) and love foreigners men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you happen to have any information on how I may be able to get in touch with the said Swedish ladies that adore foreign men? I would be much indebted for your kind service.


----------



## skye

esthermoon said:


> Maybe things are gonna change in Sweden Freja




It will.

If the Swedish government  throws out all the Islamic savages out of the country.

Otherwise things ain't getting better there.....but much worse.


----------



## esthermoon

Vikrant said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> and I also read something about some Swedish feminists who say they hate "Swedish men" (all of them ) and love foreigners men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have any information on how I may be able to get in touch with the said Swedish ladies that adore foreign men? I would be much indebted for your kind service.
Click to expand...

I don't know how you could get in touch with them Vikrant lol


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> and I also read something about some Swedish feminists who say they hate "Swedish men" (all of them ) and love foreigners men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have any information on how I may be able to get in touch with the said Swedish ladies that adore foreign men? I would be much indebted for your kind service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you could get in touch with them Vikrant lol  View attachment 121791
Click to expand...


You should be cited for falsely getting the hopes of foreign men up


----------

